# الرد على 100 سؤال محتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري



## emad_hanna (3 يونيو 2009)

مقدمة
القاريء المحترم 
لا أزعم أني أعرف الكاتب الذي كتب هذا الكتاب, كما أن هناك العديد من تلك الأسئلة قد سبق ورد عليها الآباء في كثير وكثير من المراجع, فلا أزعم أني أضفت الكثير بمحاولتي الرد على هذه الأسئلة ... كل ما هناك اني وجدت مائة سؤال مرتبين منسقين, لا تخلو اللهجة من نزعة السخرية التي ما يجب من باحث محترم أن يتكلم بها.
ولقد أردت ان أجيب على هذه الأسئلة لسببين 
1-	لإيجاد رد مناسب لمن يحب أن يعرف أجابة أي سؤال
2-	عملاً بقول الكتاب "مستعدين لمجاوبة من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم" وبما أن هذه الأسئلة فيها ما يتلق برجاءنا المقدس, فقد وجب الإجابة عليها 
في الآونة الأخيرة أتخذت الأسئلة أشكال أخرى وصيغ أخرى غير تلك الصيغ التي أعتدنا عليها منذ عصر النهضة. ولكن المحتوى واحد, والهدف واحد, وهو التشكيك أن كلام الكتاب المقدس ليس كلام الله. وهذا الفكر هو مجرد حروب شيطانية واثق أنني عندما أجيب عن هذه الأسئلة ستظهر أخرى ... وهكذا. فهذا هو عمل الشيطان الذي يريد أن يسلبنا إيماننا فيحرمنا من تلك النعمة المعطاة لنا. ولكننا مستعدين, وسنظل نملأ مصابيحنا زيتاً لأنارة العالم كله بكتابنا المقدس, إذ شبهنا الله بأننا نور للعالم, ونحن نعمل على أن تظل مصابيحنا مضاءة بنعمة الروح القدس...  أصلي أن يفيد هذا الرد كل باحث عن الحقيقة   ... والله المستعان 
عماد حنا
ماجستير في اللاهوت


----------



## صوت الرب (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

*متابع للرد ...
و إذا في مجال أساعدك في الرد على 
جزء من الأسئلة فأنا تحت امرك
الرب يباركك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة*


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

الرب يباركك شكرا لك, كل سؤال سأجيب عنه أي أضافة منك تعزز الإجابة وتقويها تعتبر مساعدة رائعة أشكرك عليها ... نبدأ 

السؤال الأول


( التجسد)  هل تجسد الله . أم أرسل أبنه الوحيد ؟
يعتقد الأرثوذكس أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أخذ جسد بشري وأتى بنفسه للعالم بينما نجد أن كاتب إنجيل يوحنا يقول : لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد .  3 عدد 16 و قال يوحنا في رسالته الأولى :  إن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به .. يوحنا 4 عدد 9  
ونحن نسأل :  هل الله قد تجسد كما تزعمون وأتى بنفسه للعالم أم انه أرسل للعالم ابنه الوحيد كما تزعم النصوص؟ ومما لا شك فيه أن الراسل غير المرسل والباعث غير المبعوث . وهناك العديد من النصوص التي تنص على أن الله لم يتجسد وينزل ولكنه أرسل ابنه للعالم انظر الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا  4 عدد 14

الإجابة
في البداية أحب أن أنوه على فكرة هامة   أشار اليها السائل وهي: "ومما لا شك فيه أن الراسل غير المرسل والباعث غير المبعوث" وهذه العبارة ليس من المفروض قبولها, فهناك حالات يكون الراسل هو نفسه المرسل, على سبيل المثال عندما يرسل الرئيس حسني مبارك نفسه ممثلاً عن مصر ليتفاوض مع مسؤول دولة أخرى, فنقول أن مصر أرسلت حسني مبارك, ولكن الحال الطبيعي أن حسني مبارك نفسه أرسل نفسه, ولكن بصفتين مختلفتين, فقد أرسل حسني مبارك (مفوضاً عن الشعب مصري ) نفسه بوصفه المفاوض, فهو بوصفه الرئيس أرسل نفسه بوصفه المفاوض وبالتالي تكون العبارة واضحه أن الراسل والمرسل واحد, ولكن بوصفين مختلفين, لذلك التسليم أن الراسل –دائما - غير المرسل, وصف جانبه التوفيق, وهذا مجرد مقدمة قبل أن ندخل في الرد على السؤال.   
  ولكي نجيب على السؤال الذي تفضلت بسؤاله يجب أن نضع بعض النقاط لتكون موضوع للبحث.  
المعنى المقصود من لفظ الأبن
بالتأكيد معنى الأبن واضح ومفهوم, ولكن بالنسبة لله ما هو المقصود بأن يكون له أبن, وبالنسبة لتساؤل الناقد فهو يرى أنه لا مشكلة في اعتبار المسيح ابن الله , مفضلا هذا التعبير عن لفظ ان الله تجسد, لماذا لا والكتاب وصف آخرين بأنهم أبناء الله, وصف آدم أنه ابن الله بن انوش بن شيت بن آدم ابن الله (لوقا3: 38) كما وصف داود بأنه ابنه (اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك " (مزمور 2: 7) .. واسرائيل " لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته ومن مصر دعوت ابني."(هوشع1: 1), أيضا كل المؤمنين بالمسيح دعاهم الله ابناء (أما كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطان أن يصيروا ابناء الله اي المؤمنون بأسمه (يوحنا 1: 12) 
وبهذه الفكرة يكون الناقد قد ساوى السيد المسيح بآدم  وبأسرائيل (كشعب) وبداود النبي وبكل المؤمنين بأسم المسيح في نفس الصفة أن كل هؤلاء ابناء لله. 
وأقول أننا نتفق معك ونرضى أن نقول أن المسيح هو ابن الله, فهذا اللفظ ذكره الكتاب المقدس 48 مرة بالنص, هذا عدا المعاني المتضمنة نفس المفهوم ... فهذه حقيقة لا يمكن أن نرفضها أن المسيح هو ابن الله ... وهذا يأتي بنا الى الفكرة الثانية وهي: 
هل بنوة المسيح تتساوى مع لفظ البنوة العام في الكتاب المقدس؟ 
هناك فرق كبير بين البنوة والتبني, فالنصوص التي تتكلم عن اسرائيل الأبن البكر أو داود او المؤمنين بالمسيح تتكلم عن أن الله (جعلهم) أبناء ... فهذه الللفظة تعني التبني ما عدا آدم الذي جعل أبناً بالخلق الأول فهو ابن لله كنتاج خليقته المباشرة ... فهل تنطبق هذه البنوة على السيد المسيح؟ ... وهنا يأتي خلاف عميق ... فنرى أن السيد المسيح وميلاده العزراوي يصفه الكتاب المقدس أن مولود وليس متبنى (معتبر ابن) ... اقرأ معي ما ورد في أنجيل متى في حادثة ميلاد المسيح "أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا، وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ" (انجيل متى 1: 18) وهنا نجد الفرق الواضح ... فالمسيح ولد من عذراء ليس من زرع رجل, وبالطبع لم ينشأ الأمر من تزاوج ولكن يقولها الكتاب ببساطة وجدت حبلى ... فالمسيح ابن الله وليس متبنى ... هذه حقيقة تفصل المسيح عن كل من وصفوا بأنهم ابناء الله ... لذلك نحن نتفق أنه ابن الله, مع التنويه أنه ابن فريد مختلف عن أي شخص آخر. 
نأتي الى النقطة الأخرى التي ترفضها على أساس أن " الراسل غير المرسل والباعث غير المبعوث" وهذا ما نرفضه من سؤالك كما سبق وقلت أنه من الممكن أن يكون الراسل هو المرسل إذا كانت المهمة لا يمكن أن يفعلها شخ آخر ... في الواقع كان من الممكن أن استرسل لنرى أهمية الرسالة ولكني ارى أنه في ال 100 سؤال أسئلة أخرى إجابتها ترد على هذا الأمر فلنترك هذه الفكرة الى أن يأتي مكانها, ولكن أنت تقول أن الكتاب المقدس ركز على أن المسيح هو ابن الله ... ولكنه لم يقل أنه الله ... وهنا علينا أن ندرس هذه الفكرة  
هل يوجد نصوص فيها يساوي المسيح نفسه بالله؟؟ 
في الحقيقة كتاب الأناجيل أوضحوا كثيرا ان المسيح هو الله وأبسط مثل هو ما ذكره كاتب أنجيل يوحنا عندما قال " 1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 2 هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ، 5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ." وهنا نجد يوحنا يصف المسيح بالكلمة فالأمر ليس قاصر عن تعريف أو تشبيه واحد عندما شبه الكتاب المقدس المسيح بأبن الله فها نحن نراه ككلمة الله ... ويسترسل كاتب الانجيل فيقول ببساطة ( وكان الكلمة الله ) 
وفي الواقع يحتاج الأمر بحث كامل لكل الكلمات التي قالها السيد المسيح عن نفسه لكي يوضح انه الله (يمكن مراجعة كتاب هل قال المسيح أنا هو الله فاعبدوني – للأخ يوسف رياض) 
وهنا نأتي للسؤال المهم وهو : هل في الآيات التي فيها يوصف المسيح كأبن مع الآيات التي فيها يوصف المسيح كشخص مساوي لله أي تناقض؟ 
إذا رأينا أن بنوة المسيح تختلف تماما عن بنوة الآخرين, وإذا عرفنا أن بنوة المسيح هو الطريق الذي من خلاله وصل الله لعالمنا في هيئة بشرية فهذا معناه أنه لا تناقض في الفكرة مطلقاً ... فالمسيح الأله المتجسد هو انسان مولود من امرأة عاش كأنسان عادي مارس العبادة ومارس بشريته تماماً كبشري ... وواجه ابليس وانتصر عليه ... وقضى حكم الموت نيابة عن البشر وقام بعد أن سدد كل الدين ... الأمر الذي لا يستطيع أن يفعله بشري عادي
لدي كلام كثير, فاليهود حاولوا قتل المسيح لأنه اعلن عن نفسه انه اله ..." أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا" يوحنا 10: 33, على أي حال لن أسترسل في هذه الفكرة ولكني رأيت أني سأجيب على مائة سؤال وخلالها سأقول كل ما ينبغي قوله ... لذلك أكتفي بهذا الرد وسأكمل بحقائق أخرى عندما يأتي الوقت من خلال بقية الأسئلة المائة 
تنويه أخير
زعمتم أن هناك العديد من الآيات التي تنص على أن الله لم يتجسد وينزل ولكنه أرسل ابنه للعالم ... ولكنك لم تتفضل وتعطينا تلك الآيات ... هل لك أن تذكر نص يقول كما زعمت أن الله لم يتجسد؟. 
هذا سؤال يبحث عن أجابة عندك أرجو ان تتفضل بأجابته 
على أي حال:  أنت ترضى أن المسيح هو ابن الله وتصدق هذا ... هل عرفت ما هي رسالته؟ ... لماذا أتي وماذا يريد؟ ... أنه يقول عن نفسه أن عنده الحياة الأبدية الحياة الأبدية ...بل هو الحياة كلها فنحن نري  المسيح وهو يقول " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة  من آمن به ولو مات فسيحيا" ... فهل تؤمن برسالته الحقيقية؟ سؤال أتركه لك.  والآن الى السؤال الثاني 
***
​


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

 السؤال الثاني
( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 
( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] 
( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 
( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] 
( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]
والسؤال المطروح هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . ؟  لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟  ... ألستم تقولون أن الله صالحنا بموت المسيح على الصليب فلماذا ما زالت المرأة تلد بالأوجاع  - لدرجة أن البعض منهن يستخدمن المخدر من شدة الألم - ولماذا عقاب الاشتياق ما زال موجوداً منها ومن الرجل ؟ ولماذا ما زال عقاب الرب للحية بأن تمشي على بطنها مستمراً (تكوين 3 : 14 )  ؟؟! 
أين هو عدل الله بحسب إيمانكم ؟؟ ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله  أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها" ( تكوين 3: 17, 19) فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم أنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!! 
هل من عدل الله بعد أن خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا أن يُبقي هذه العقوبات؟

الإجابة 
إذا فعل الله ما تفضلت وأقترحت بعد صلب المسيح فسيكون الله في هذا الوضع غير عادل بالتأكيد
لماذا؟ 
لأنه يكون قد ميز تلك الفترة من الزمن التي تلت عمل المصالحة عن تلك الفترة التي كانت قبل المصالحة ... فما ذنب هؤلاء الناس الذين عانوا من جراء الخطية الا لمجرد أنهم ولدوا قبل عمل المسيح الفدائي على الصليب؟!!
الأمر الثاني إذا فعل هذا الأمر لغى ارادة الانسان في قبول العمل أو رفضه, منذ البداية كان الله يقول للأنسان وصاياه ويقول له أطعني ... منذ أن أوجد شجرة نهاه عن الأكل منها ولكنها ظلت أمامه في وسط الجنة تعلن ان الانسان يقبل طاعة الله أو تعلن رفضه طاعة الله إذا مد يده وأكل منها ... 
هناك حقيقه هامة وهي أن الله فوق الزمان, ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان جاء وعمل المصالحة ... لكي يستفيد من هذه المصالحة البشر جميعاً ... سواء بعد صلب المسيح أو قبل صلب المسيح, فكل من أطاع الله في حدود الأعلان المعطى له نستطيع أن نقول أن تصالح مع الله وسيجد الجزاء الرائع بدخوله ملكوت السموات (الجنة) في نهاية المطاف ... كيف سيدخل؟ على حساب دم المسيح سواء عرف به او لم يعرف ... المطلوب منه الطاعة على حسب الأعلان المقدم له
فإبراهيم خليل الله دخل السماء ليس من واقع اعماله ولكن على حساب المصالحة التي قام بها المسيح فالمسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للسماء ... ما بعد قيامة المسيح أصبح مسؤولية البشر أكبر في التصديق والقبول, لأن العمل قد تم بالفعل ... التمرد على عمل الله هو ما  يبعدنا عن العلاقة الحقيقية مع الله, فإذا قبلنا عمل المسيح يرسل لنا معزيا رائعا هو الروح القدس الذي يساعدنا على اتمام وصاياه ويكون شفيعا لنا أمام الله ... فإذا أطعنا حصدنا على امتيازات ارضيه لا يشعر بها من لم يطع, وفي النهاية تكون المكافأة ... اتمنى أن يكون ردي واضحاً. 
​


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال الثالث

( صفات الرب ) هل الله ينقض عهده أم لا ينقض عهده : 
مزمور89 عدد 34:  لا انقض عهدي ولا اغيّر ما خرج من شفتيّ. (svd)
هذا هو الطبيعي وهذا هو المقبول في صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى أن الله ليس بناقض للعهد كما في المزمور 89 عدد 34 وهو كلام الله لداوود ولكننا نجد أن الرب نقض عهده في موضع آخر فانظر ماذا يقول في زكريا الإصحاح 11 عدد10-11
زكريا11 عدد10:  فأخذت عصاي نعمة وقصفتها لانقض عهدي الذي قطعته مع كل الأسباط. (11) فنقض في ذلك اليوم وهكذا علم أذل الغنم المنتظرون لي إنها كلمة الرب. (svd)

الإجابة
هذا لتناقض المزعوم في صفات الله في الكتاب المقدس وهمي جداً, فاستخدام العبارات هي مجرد أستخدام لفظ متناقض ولكن في سياقين مختلفين, فإذا فهمنا السياقين لوجدنا أنه لا يوجد أية آية كتابية من شأنها أن تقلل مطلقا من صفات الله. أسمح لي أطرح اسئلة بهدف التوضيح
ما هو العهد؟
العهد من المعاهدة, وهو أتفاق يعقد بين طرفين, لكل طرف عليه شروط عليه ان ينفذها ... 
والناموس الكتابي يسميه الله ناموس العهد ... وفيه يعطي الله قوانينه للأنسان, ويقدم عهوده بالمقابل للأنسان 
الله لا ينقض عهوده ... الا إذا أخل النسان بشروط العهد الخاصة به 
في القرآن ... يعد الله المؤمنون بالجنة ... ولكن إذا كفر المؤمن هل سيدخل الجنة؟ ... الذين أعلنوا عصيانهم بعد أسلامهم فور موت محمد هل سيدخلون الجنة أم سينقض الله عهده معهم بسبب كفرهم؟ 
هذا ما قاله زكريا في الأصحاح 11 وليتك تقرأ الأصحاح كله ... الله نقض عهده لأن الانسان لم يلتزم بدوره في تنفيذ العهد فلماذا التعجب؟ 
يشرحها النبي أرميا ببساطة بهذا العدد: "حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ" (أرميا 31: 31) ولا يسعني ألا أن اقدم شكر لله لأنه في سفرأرميا تنبأ النبي أرميا عن عهد جديد من طرف الله وحده, "لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 33 بَلْ هذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا. 34 وَلاَ يُعَلِّمُونَ بَعْدُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ، وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ، قَائِلِينَ: اعْرِفُوا الرَّبَّ، لأَنَّهُمْ كُلَّهُمْ سَيَعْرِفُونَنِي مِنْ صَغِيرِهِمْ إِلَى كَبِيرِهِمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لأَنِّي أَصْفَحُ عَنْ إِثْمِهِمْ، وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ بَعْدُ." 
لذلك لن يكون لهذا العهد أي نقض, وقد جاء ذلك العهد بعد أن اتم السيد المسيح مهمته الخلاصية وصالحنا على الله , وجاء روح الحق المعزي ليسكن في كل الذين قبلو المسيح مخلصا لحياتهم ...


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال الرابع

 ( الصلب والفداء ) السبب الرئيس هو إبليس فلماذا لم يمت إبليس ؟
لقد ادعى بولس مؤسس المسيحية المحرفة بأن أجرة الخطية الموت ، فإذا كانت أجرة الخطية الموت فلماذا لم يمت إبليس المتسبب الرئيسي للخطية والذي هو صاحب كل خطية في العالم ؟ نريد إجابة مقنعة بحسب عدل الله الذي تدعونه . ومع العلم أن الله إختار أن يفدي آدم أو ذرية آدم ولم يفدي إبليس مع أن إبليس كان من أبناء الله كما في سفر أيوب1: 6 وكان ذات يوم انه جاء بنو الله ليمثلوا امام الرب وجاء الشيطان ايضا في وسطهم.  وغير هذا في أيوب 2 عدد 1 وإستمرت علاقة الشيطان بالرب وتكليف الرب للشيطان بمهام كما كلفه بضرب أيوب بقرح ردئ وغيره من الأمور , مما يعني إستمرار العلاقة بين الرب والشيطان فلماذا لم يعاقبه الله كما عاقب آدم ؟ أو يكفر عنه كما كفر عن آدم ؟ حقيقة نحتاج إلى إجابة.
 
الإجابة
هناك أسئلة كثيرة داخل هذا السؤال, وأيضا هناك أتهام لا يليق أن يذكر وأنت تأتي لتسألني عن أيماني ... تخيل أني اسألك سؤال عن الأسلام فأقول "يقول النبي الكذاب مؤسس ديانة الإسلام كذا ....." هل ستجد راحة وأنت ترد على السؤال؟! ... أنت تطالبني بأدب الحوار فلماذا لا تبادر أنت بالأدب وانت تسألني ... ؟!!
ثم ... اليس في هذا التعليق تحويل عن أتجاه السؤال الأصلي؟!! ... لأني لن أسكت عن هذا التعليق فأبدأ أثبت لك أن المسيحية غير محرفة فأكون قد أجبت عن سؤال لم تسأله وتركت سؤال سألته؟ ... عزيزي الساءل من حقك ان تسأل ولكن ليس من حقك أن تجرح ... إلا أذا كان الغرض التجريح لا السؤال 
على أي حال سأحاول أن أضع أسئلتك في عناوين لكي أتمكن من الرد عليها جميعا 
1-	هل بولس أول من قال أن أجرة الخطية هي موت؟ 
2-	لماذا لم يمت أبليس؟ 
3-	لماذا فدى الله آدم ولم يفدي ابليس؟ 
4-	هل الله هو الذي كلف الشيطان في أيوب 1؟ 
5-	هل بالفعل استمرت العلاقة بين الله والشيطان كما هي ولم تتغير؟ 
أعتقد أني لم أنسي شيئاً من سؤالك المركب وسأبدأ في الأجابة على هذه الأسئلة الخمسة ... 
أولاً : هل بولس أول من قال أن أجرة الخطية هي موت؟ 
في الواقع قبل بولس الرسول بأكثر من 1500 سنة كتب لنا النبي موسى في سفر التكوين بهذه العبارة على لسان الله والموجهة لآدم "مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً، وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ»." تكوين 2: 16, 17) وقد عادت حواء واكدت هذه الحقيقة في حوارها مع الحية قائلة: " مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَأْكُلُ، وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْهُ وَلاَ تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلاَّ تَمُوتَا»." تكوين 3: 3 ... إذا لم يكن بولس الرسول هو مبتكر الفكرة أو أول من قالها كما تفضلت وقلت ... بل منذ بداية الكتاب المقدس ويتحدث الكاتب عن أجرة الخطية والتي هي موت ... 
ثانياً: سؤالك الثاني يقول:  لماذا لم يمت ابليس؟
وأنا أسألك من أدراك انه لم يمت؟! ... هل تظن أن الموت هو مجرد مواراة الجسد في التراب؟! ... أن ابليس من الأرواح وموته ببساطة هو بعده عن مصدر الحياة وسببه ... وهو الله ... وبموت العلاقة بينه وبين الله يكون ابليس ميت في شرع الله حتى ولو ظل يفسد في الدنيا إلا أنه ميت ... ولا يمكن أن نستطيع أن نسميه حياً ... الأمر يحتاج منك أن تعرف معنى الموت في معناه الحقيقي وليس في المعنى الحسي الذي تراه أنت بسطحية 
هذا يقودنا للسؤال الثالث : وهو سؤال يدخل في إرادة الله وكأنك تحاسب اللله لماذا يفعل هذا ولا يفعل ذاك ... ولكننا لا يسعنا الا أن نشكر الله على افتقاد الانسان وأعطاءه فرصة جديدة ... الأمر الذي لم يحدث مع الشيطان ... 
وعلى الرغم أنه ليس من حقي أو حق أي أنسان أن يقول للرب لماذا ألا ان هناك أجابة لسؤالك ... الشيطان أختار بنفسه أن يتمرد على الله دون أن يغويه أحد ... فهذا الأمر من اختياره الشخصي, فكيف يمكن أن يفدي اللله شخص اختار بقرار مباشر منه ان يتمرد على سلطان الله ؟!! 
هل تريد الدليل الكتابي ان الشيطان اختار طريقه بنفسه ؟ ... اقرأ معي ما ورد في سفر أشعياء  الذي يتكلم عن ابليس بروح النبوة فيقول: "َيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ، بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟ كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ؟ 13 وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللهِ، وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشَّمَالِ. 14 أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ. 15 لكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ." أشعياء 14
أما آدم فهو شخص مضحوك عليه وأغوي من قبل الشيطان ...فتسبب في فساده ويؤكد داود النبي في سفر المزامير الفكرة فيقول "الْكُلُّ قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعًا، فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا، لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ." مزمور 14: 1) هذه الغواية وهذا الفساد هو من تسبب في تلك الحالة المزرية التي وصل اليها آدم ليهرب من وجه الله ويخاف منه بعد أن اكتشف عريه ... ولو سال الله آدم هل تريد ان تعود تحت قيادتي؟  لأجاب آدم فوراً نعم ... ولذلك أراد الله أن يصلح ما أفسده الشيطان محبة في ذلك المسكين الذي أغوي ... وبعد الأصلاح ترك الله حرية الاختيار من جديد لآدم وابناء آدم أما أن يطيعوا الله ويرضوا بعمله أو يتمردوا ... ونجد أن بعض أبناء آدم سجدت لله وقالت آمين, وآخرون قالوا حاشا ... لابد ا نصلح نحن ما أفسدناه ... وبدأوا في مراثون من محاولات أصلاح فاشلة يسعون من خلالها أن يرضوا الله , ولكن صدقني أن لم تترك نفسك لله يصلح ما أفسده الشيطان فكل مجهود تفعله هباء؟ ... والرب يعطي بصيرة وينير لك الطريق 
نرجع لسفر أيوب الذي أقحمته في السؤال لكي نتكلم عن موضوع في غاية الأهمية ونأتي الي سؤالك المهم 
هل الله هو الذي كلف الشيطان في أيوب 1؟
لنقرأ النص لنر ... فَقَالَ \لرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ: [مِنْ أَيْنَ جِئْتَ؟] فَأَجَابَ \لشَّيْطَانُ: [مِنْ \لْجَوَلاَنِ فِي \لأَرْضِ وَمِنَ \لتَّمَشِّي فِيهَا]. فَقَالَ \لرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ: [هَلْ جَعَلْتَ قَلْبَكَ عَلَى عَبْدِي أَيُّوبَ؟ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِثْلُهُ فِي \لأَرْضِ. رَجُلٌ كَامِلٌ وَمُسْتَقِيمٌ يَتَّقِي \للهَ وَيَحِيدُ عَنِ \لشَّرِّ].  فَأَجَابَ \لشَّيْطَانُ: [هَلْ مَجَّاناً يَتَّقِي أَيُّوبُ \للهَ؟
في سفر أيوب نرى الحوار واضح ... فالمشتكي المضل (الشيطان) قرر أن يضايق أيوب وليس الله الذي قرر ذلك, لقد أشتكي الشيطان على ايوب ... لذلك سمح الله للشيطان أن يجرب أيوب حتى يخرس شكايته, ولكنه لم يكلفه بفعل الشر ... بل في كل مرة يفعل أبليس الشر في أيوب كان الله يعطي نوع من الحماية ويحد من قدرة الشيطان ... (راجع النص) لذلك نحن نرفض ان الله كلف الشيطان بمهمة ... لأن الشيطان ليس من خدام الله المطيعين, لقد تمرد على الله وفقد مركزه الأدبي, ولكن لأنه مشتكي على البشر يتجاسر ويأتي أمام الله بهدف واحد, هو الشكاية على الانسان ... وفي حدود يحددها الله يبدا في مضايقة الانسان بهدف اختباره ... هذا واضح من النص ليتك تقرأ النص بدقة وهذا يأتي بنا الى الجزء الأخير من السؤال وهو أنه هل أستمرت العلاقة بين الشيطان والله كما كانت قبل السقوط؟ والاجابة واضحة وهي بالتكيد لا ... وهذا الأمر واضح من النص تماماً
ختاماً: أختم بسؤالك الأخير ومن خلاله الخص الأمر  ... انت تسأل: 
 ... الشيطان فلماذا لم يعاقبه الله كما عاقب آدم ؟ أو يكفر عنه كما كفر عن آدم ؟ حقيقة نحتاج إلى إجابة .
والأجابة الملخصة عن كل ما سبق هي أن الله اعد للشيطان البحيرة المتقدة نار ... لقد اعدها الله لأبليس وجنوده كما أوضح الكتاب المقدس, وهذا عقاب واضح في الكتاب المقدس كيف لا تراه؟!!! ... ولم يكفر عنه لأن الشيطان لم يغوى بل اختار بنفسه هذا الطريق فلماذا يكفر عن خادم اختار العصيان وأصر عليه؟ ... اما النسان فقد أغوي من قبل الشيطان ... عصى ربه ولكن عن غواية وليس عن قرار ... لذلك أراد الله انقاذه ...  
والآن الى السؤال الخامس
​


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال الخامس
 ( الأقانيم والتثليث ) علاقة الأقانيم بعضها ببعض
تدَّعون أن الأب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم متحدة ، فهل تعتمد هذه الأقانيم على بعضها البعض؟ وهل لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر أن يقوم بها؟ فإن كانوا يعتمدون على بعضهم فليس أي منهم إله، لأن الإله لا يعتمد على غيره. وإن كانوا لا يعتمدون على بعضهم، فيكونون حينئذٍ ثلاثة آلهه وليس إلهاً واحداً. وبالمثل إن كان لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر القيام بها ، لا يكون أى منهم إله ، لأن الله كامل ، وعلى كل شيء قدير. وإن كان لكل منهم وظيفة محددة ، يكون كل منهم إله ناقص ، ولا يُقرُّ دينكم هذا.

الإجابة 
يا عزيزي ... لماذا تشغل نفسك بهذه الأمور الغريبة؟ ... أن الكتاب المقدس يعلن في كل سطر من سطوره ان الله واحد, ولأنه أستخدم تعبير الآب  والابن والروح القدس على ذلك الأله الواحد أستخدم المسيحيون نفس التعبيرات ... وكلها تطلق على الله الواحد 
الله واحد قادر على كل شيء يصفه السيد المسيح انه "روح" فيقول في حواره مع المرأة السامرية  "الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدو ( يوحنا 4: 24) ولكن الله في قدرته العظيمة ظهر لنا في الجسد بغرض محدد ولفترة محدودة, فرأينا صورة اخرى من صور الله وهو الأله المتجسد ... فعبرنا عنه بأنه الأبن ... وأثناء وجود الأبن على الأرض قال أنه ماض وسيرسل المعزي ليمكث معنا الى الأبد في نفوس تابعيه وعندما وعد الأبن أنه سيمكث معنا بروحه القدوس قلنا الروح القدس 
الأبن قال أنا والآب واحد ... وقال ان الله روح وأن الروح سيمكث مع المؤمنون, وقال أنه لن يترك المؤمنون ولكنه باق معهم ... تعبيرات متواصلة تدل على ان نفس الشخص هو الذي يتحدث معنا وهو الأله الواحد ... فلماذا هذه الفلسفة الغريبة ... نحن عندما نتكلم عن أي من الآب أو الأبن أو الروح القدس نقصد شخصا واحدا هو شخص الله. 
دعني اسألك سؤال عن نفسك ... هل انت جسد فقط؟ تأكل وتشرب وتتزاوج ثم تموت؟ أم هناك في داخلك ما يسمى بالنفس الأنسانية؟ ... تتألم وتغضب وتحزن وتفرح؟ ... وهل لديك هذه النفس فقط؟ أم لديك الضمير الذي يوجهك لصنع الصواب ... ليس ذلك فقط ولكن أعتقد أن لديك روح تسعى الى الله تحاول ان ترضيه ... كلها جوانب داخلية فيك ولكننا لا نري الا ما يظهر منك, وهو الجسد, وأحيانا نتحسس ونرى من خلال عرض مشاعرك جوانب خارجية من نفسك . ولكننا عند نقطة معينة لا نستطيع أن ندخل الى اعماق اعماق نفسك الانسانية, بل هناك جوانب انت نفسك لا تعرفها عن نفسك بسبب عمقها, فلا يعرف تلك المناطق الا الله الخالق الذي يعرف كل شيء عنك ... 
فإذا كنت انت الانسان مكون من جسد ونفس وروح هل تستطيع ان تفصل بين الثلاث فتصير ثلاث شخصيات؟ ... هل يعتمد كل جانب من شخصيتك على الآخر مثلما تفضلت وحاول ان تسأل وتجزأ الله؟ 
إذا كنت لا تستطيع ان تفعل مع نفسك انت ذلك فلماذا تسأل تلك الأسئلة العجيبة عن الله ... الله واحد رأيناه في اعلانه عن نفسه للبشر بثلاث صور أسمينا تلك الصور أقانيم, وهو تعبير لا يعبر بصورة حقيقية عن الله, ويمكن الاستغناء عنه لأنه غير كتابي ... ولكن نحن نرى الله الواحد آب ونراه ابن ونراه روح ... فعبرنا عن ما رأيناه دون أن ننسى انه واحد لا شريك له  

​


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال السادس
 ( التجسد ) أين الدليل على انه إنسان كامل ؟
هل قال المسيح لتلاميذه وأتباعه، إنه يتكون من جزء لاهوتي وجزء ناسوتي؟ وأنه إله كامل وإنسان كامل ؟ نطالب النصارى بالأدلة النقلية من الكتاب المقدس على لسان المسيح التي تثبت ذلك . 
وإذا كان المسيح إنسان كامل فهل يعني هذا انه يشتهي النساء كأي إنسان كامل وان قضيبه الذكري كان ينتصب كأي إنسان كامل ؟! 
ثم إذا كان الناسوت واللاهوت هو ركيزة أساسية في النصرانية وسبب من أسباب الانقسام والحروب والاضطهاد والكراهية بين النصارى. فماذا قال المسيح عنها؟ كيف شرحها لهم؟

وإذا كان هذا من البدع التي ابتدعوها بعد السيد المسيح عليه السلام فكيف يكون أساس الدين وأكثر الأمور جدالا حولها لم يشرعه الله ولم يتكلم عنها المسيح؟

الإجابة 
أنت تطالب أدلة على لسان المسيح, وبما أن المسيح هو كلمة الله (يوحنا 1) فكل كلام الكتاب المقدس على لسانه ... لذلك سأشرح لك من محتوى الكتاب المقدس ما تريد معرفته 
نحن رأينا في المسيح الأنسان الكامل من مفهومنا للكتاب المقدس
كيف وصلنا لهذه الفكرة ... اقرأ معي 
1-	منذ أن كان المسيح طفلا عبر عنه البشير لوقا وقال أنه كان ينمو في النعمة والقامة ... وهذا تعبير عن الانسان الكامل 
2-	في اليوم السابع قامت العذراء مريم بختانه وهو هنا انسان كامل (له قضيب) 
3-	نحن نؤمن ان المسيح هو الخروف الذي يكفر عن الخطايا, ومن صفات الخروف ان يكون ذكر بلا عيب .. إذا المسيح من الناحية الأنسانية ذكر بلا عيب 
4-	أما عن شهوته للنساء ... فالوصايا العشر منها وصية تقول  لا تشته ووصية أخرى تقول لا تزن ... وقد شرح المسيح الزنى بأنه كل من نظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في نفسه, والمسيح بلا خطية, لذلك على الرغم من قدرته الذكورية الا انه لم يشته تلك الشهوة التي هي في الواقع خطية , والدليل على هذا هو شهادة الناس عنه وشهادة الله عنه وشهادة النبي يوحنا عنه. 
5-	أما عن الشهوة عامة فالكتاب يحدثنا أنه اشتهي فيقول (شهوة أشتهيت أن آكل الفصح معكم) فالشهوة المقدسة كانت يشعر بها المسيح, 
6-	يصف الكتاب المقدس المسيح بأنه آدم الثاني وبما أن آدم الأول أنسان كامل فالمسيح (آدم الثاني ايضا أنسان كامل 
7-	نرى المسيح وهو يصلي لله كأي يهودي تقي, ونراه يتشفع عن تلاميذه وعن العالم ونراه يتنبأ كنبي ... فنراه بكل هذه الصفات أنسان كامل 
8-	أيضا نرى المسيح جاع وعطش وهذه كلها صفات الأنسان الكامل 
نأتي الى الجانب اللاهوتي 
1-	اقرأ في انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح الأول ستجد انه يعبر عن المسيح بعبارة وكان الكلمة الله والمسيح هو الكلمة إذا فالمسيح هو الله 
2-	المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله في اكثر من موضع وبأكثر من طريقة 
3-	اليهود طلبو ان يرجمو المسيح في يوم من الأيام لأنه ساوى نفسه بالله 
4-	عبر أشعيا النبي في العهد القديم اكثر من مرة بنبوات عن ذلك المرسل الذي اسمه عمانوئيل (الله معنا) 
5-	كتاب كامل كتبه خادم الرب يوسف رياض يشرح فيه كل الجانب اللاهوتي للمسيح, نرجو الرجوع اليه , عناونه هل قال المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني؟
من هذا المنطلق عرف المسيحيون من الكتاب المقدس (على لسان المسيح) أنه انسان كامل واله كامل  
 الجزئية الأخرى من السؤال عن حروب البشر, أنت تقول ان الناسوت واللاهوت هما السبب في ذلك ... من فضلك أذكر المرجع  الذي على اساسه قلت هذا الكلام ... وفي الواقع أنا لا اعرف حرب تسبب بها اللاهوت والناسوت   ... ولكن تلك الحروب ليس لها علاقه بالأنجيل وليست وصية كتابية ... وبسبب البعد عن كلمات الانجيل حدثت الحروب ...   وليست بسبب الأنجيل


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال السابع

( أخطاء ) هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا ?
 (وَلَمْ تُنْجِبْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ وَلَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا( [صموئيل الثاني 6 عدد23].
نفهم من النص السابق أنها لم تنجب أبداً حتى يوم مولدها , لكن نجد العكس في النص التالي :
(فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ، أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِبيُوشَثَ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ، وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ [صموئيل الثاني 21 عدد 8].
فهل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لم تنجب ؟ نريد إجابة أيها العقلاء .

الإجابة 

لو تتبعت سلسلة التزاوج  في سفر صموئيل لوجدت أن ميكال تزوجت داود ... وأعطيت قبل داود لفلطي بن لايش من جليم لفترة من الزمن, ولم يسبق لها الزواج مطلقا من عَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ , لذلك لا يمكن أن تكون هي من أنجبت هؤلاء الطفال الخمسة ... ولكن التي أعطيت لعدرئيل المحولي هي ميرب أختها وأبنة شاول الكبرى (2صم21: 8) وهي التي أنجبت منه خمسة أبناء ... ولكن الذي تولى تبنيهم وتربيتهم الأخت الصغرى التي لم تنجب مطلقا ميكال. وكان التبني بحسب الشريعة اليهودية واردا ... فعندما تموت الأم تتولى الخالة التربية ويصيروا أبناءها ... وكما ترى عندما تتابع النصوص الكتابية تفهم أن من تزوج عدرئيل المحولي هو ميرب والتي أنجبت ميرب ... والتي تبنت الأطفال  ميكال ... 
هل وصلت الأجابة ايها الصديق العاقل؟


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال الثامن

   ( أخطاء الشريعة ) هل القتل حرام أم حلال ؟ 
قال الرب لموسى في الوصايا العشر : لا تقتل . لا تزني . لا تسرق . . خروج 20 عدد 13 
إلا أننا نجد في سفر العدد  31 عدد 1 - 17 أن الرب يناقض الوصية بعدم القتل : 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى . . 17فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، 18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً. 
وجاء في سفر يشوع  6 عدد 16 : 
قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: اهْتِفُوا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ وَهَبَكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. 17وَاجْعَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ، . . . . أَمَّا كُلُّ غَنَائِمِ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ، فَتُخَصَّصُ لِلرَّبِّ وَتُحْفَظُ فِى خِزَانَتِهِ. 20فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ، وَنَفَخَ الْكَهَنَةُ فِي الأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ هُتَافُ الشَّعْبِ لَدَى سَمَاعِهِمْ صَوْتَ نَفْخِ الأَبْوَاقِ عَظِيماً، فَانْهَارَ السُّورُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ. فَانْدَفَعَ الشَّعْبُ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلٌّ إِلَى وِجْهَتِهِ، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَيْهَا. وَدَمَّرُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَضَوْا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ فِيهَا مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ وَأَطْفَالٍ وَشُيُوخٍ حَتَّى الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمِيرِ. 
وفي سفر هوشع 13 عدد 16  يقول الرب : (( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق )) 
وفي سفر إشعيا  13 عدد 16  يقول الرب  : (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم ))  

الإجابة
هناك فرق واضح بين الأحكام الفردية التي تنظم القوانين في الحياة العامة ... وفي المجتمعات تحرم الدول القتل بين الأفراد سواء  بحق أو بغير حق, وجعلت المشرع هو الذي له الحق في أصدار قوانين ... وهنا في دولة أسرائيل المشرع هو الله الذي قال لأبناء المجتمع لا تقتل, ولكن نفس المشرع يمكن ان يصدر الأوامر بالقتل لمن أخطأ أو تمرد على قوانين التشريع ... والله أعطى كمشرع قوانين منها بعض الأخطاء التي تعاقب بالقتل ... وهذا عادي للحفاظ على العدالة ... الإنسان في حالته الطبيعية لا يجب أن يقتل لأنه أمر الهي ... 
وكذلك في القوانين المصرية (على سبيل المثال) يوجد أمر بعدم القتل, ولكننا نجد الدولة المصرية لديها وظيفة شهيرة وهي وظيفة "عشماوي" وهذه الوظيفة عبارة عن تنفيذ الأحكام الخاصة بالقتل شنقاً
ونحن نجد أن الحكومة المصرية لا تعاقب عشماوي الذي ينفذ قوانين الأعدام في الناس, وكذلك لم نشعر أن هناك تناقض بين قانون الدولة وبين ما يفعله عشماوي الذي عمله هو تنفيذ قوانين القصاص على الناس  ... 
والله لم يكن يناقض نفسه مطلقا عندما قال لأبناء المجتمع "لا تقتل" ...ولكنه استخدم سيف اسرائيل كحكم دينونة على شعب آخر ... هنا اسرائيل لا يقتل ولكنه ينفذ حكم إعدام على شعب بأمر الله. لا يوجد تناقض في الآيات ... عندما وعد الله ابراهيم بأرض الموعد قال هذه العبارة "فقال لابرام أعلم يقينا ان نسلك سيكون غريبا في ارض ليست لهم ويستعبدون لهم.فيذلونهم اربع مئة سنة  ثم الامة التي يستعبدون لها انا ادينها.وبعد ذلك يخرجون باملاك جزيلة  واما انت فتمضي الى آبائك بسلام وتدفن بشيبة صالحة.  وفي الجيل الرابع يرجعون الى ههنا.لان ذنب الاموريين ليس الى الآن كاملا." تكوين  , 
إذاً فلقد كان كل شيئ محسوباً وايضاً محسوماً أنه في أيام إبراهيم قد صدر القرار بالأنتظار 400 سنة, وبعد أن تمت هذه المدة وجدنا أن هذه الشعوب مستمرة على عصيانها, وحان وقت القصاص, فأصدر الله حكمه بأن ينفذ (عشمواي) الذي هو  شعب اسرائيل ما قد حكم عليه قديماً ... وقد كان,
 فأين التناقض؟!!
​


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال التاسع

( صفات الرب ) هل الرب يتراجع عن كلامه ؟ ولا يوفي بوعده ؟
إرميا33 عدد17: لأنه هكذا قال الرب.لا ينقطع لداود إنسان يجلس على كرسي بيت إسرائيل. (svd)
ما نفهمه من النص السابق في ارميا 33 عدد17 هو على كلام النبي ارميا أنه لا ينقطع نسل داود من الملوك الجالسين على كرسي حكم إسرائيل ولكن لنراجع سفر ارميا الإصحاح 33  عدد21 كما يلي :
إرميا33 عدد21: فان عهدي أيضا مع داود عبدي ينقض فلا يكون له ابن مالكا على كرسيه ومع اللاويين الكهنة خادمي. (svd)
فنجد أن الرب ينقض عهده مع داوود فلا يكون لداود إبن يحكم على شعب إسرائيل كما قال من قبل .لن أطيل في التعليق على هذه التناقضات ولكن ليس أمامنا هنا إلا اختياران لا ثالث لهما :
 أولاً هو كذب أحد الخبرين , ثانياً كذب الخبرين معاً .ولك الاختيار .

 الإجابة
لا يوجد كذب ... ولا تسألني بأن تضع اجابتين أختار احداهما ... بل دعني افهمك الكتاب المقدس لأنك لا تفهمه ... والتلميذ يجب أن يكون قارئا جيدا حتى يمكن ان يفهم سؤاله جيدا ... لنبدأ في الاجابة
أنت أعطيتنا سؤال مشابه هو السؤال رقم 3 ... ولكن النصوص مختلفة ... على اي حال دعني أسألك سؤال
لماذا لم تقرأ الأعداد التي بين 17 و21 فهي توضح الفكرة ... ساضع هنا النص كاملا ولن أجد تعليق بعد هذا فالكلام الكتابي واضح جدا 
  "لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: لاَ يَنْقَطِعُ لِدَاوُدَ إِنْسَانٌ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَلاَ يَنْقَطِعُ لِلْكَهَنَةِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنْ أَمَامِي يُصْعِدُ مُحْرَقَةً، وَيُحْرِقُ تَقْدِمَةً، وَيُهَيِّيءُ ذَبِيحَةً كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ». ثُمَّ صَارَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا قَائِلَةً: «هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ نَقَضْتُمْ عَهْدِي مَعَ النَّهَارِ، وَعَهْدِي مَعَ اللَّيْلِ حَتَّى لاَ يَكُونَ نَهَارٌ وَلاَ لَيْلٌ فِي وَقْتِهِمَا، فَإِنَّ عَهْدِي أَيْضًا مَعَ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي يُنْقَضُ، فَلاَ يَكُونُ لَهُ ابْنٌ مَالِكًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَمَعَ اللاَّوِيِّينَ الْكَهَنَةِ خَادِمِيَّ.  كَمَا أَنَّ جُنْدَ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ يُعَدُّ، وَرَمْلَ الْبَحْرِ لاَ يُحْصَى، هكَذَا أُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي وَاللاَّوِيِّينَ خَادِمِيَّ».  ثُمَّ صَارَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا قَائِلَةً: «أَمَا تَرَى مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ هذَا الشَّعْبُ قَائِلاً: إِنَّ الْعَشِيرَتَيْنِ اللَّتَيْنِ اخْتَارَهُمَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ رَفَضَهُمَا. فَقَدِ احْتَقَرُوا شَعْبِي حَتَّى لاَ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ أُمَّةً أَمَامَهُمْ. هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كُنْتُ لَمْ أَجْعَلْ عَهْدِي مَعَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ، فَرَائِضَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ، فَإِنِّي أَيْضًا أَرْفُضُ نَسْلَ يَعْقُوبَ وَدَاوُدَ عَبْدِي، فَلاَ آخُذُ مِنْ نَسْلِهِ حُكَّامًا لِنَسْلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ، لأَنِّي أَرُدُّ سَبْيَهُمْ وَأَرْحَمُهُمْ"
أننا أمام وعد مشروط  أن نقض أي طرف عهده سينقض الطرف الاخر عهده ... هو قال أني لن أنقض عهدي على ألا ينقض أبناء داود عهدهم ... فأين التناقض, ولماذا في سؤالك أسقطت هذه الأعداد التي تعطي التناقض ... على أي حال لن أظن السوء وهاك الرد ... هذا النوع من العهود بين طرفين إذا نقض طرف عهده يكون الآخر غير ملزم بتنفيذ عهده ... وهذا ما أوضحه الله على لسان أرميا


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال العاشر
 ( الأقانيم والتثليث ) لماذا الأب أب ؟ ولماذا لا يكون إبن ؟
يزعم النصارى أن المسيح مولود من أبيه أزلاً ........ ونحن نقول : إذا كان الأمر كما تقولون فيكونان موجودان أزليان الله الأب أزلي والله الابن أزلي فإن كان الأب قديماً فالابن مثله وإن كان الأب خالقاً كان الابن خالقاً مثله ، والسؤال هو :
لم سميتم الأب أباً والابن ابناً ؟
فإذا كان الأب استحق اسم الأبوة لقدمه فالابن أيضاً يستحق هذا الاسم بعينه لأنه قديم قدم الأب ، وإن كان الأب عالماً قديراً فالابن أيضاً مثله ، فهذه المعاني تبطل اسم الابوة والبنوة ، لأنه إذا كان الأب والابن متكافئين في القدرة والقدم فأي فضل للأب على الابن حتى يرسله فيكون الأب باعثاً والابن مبعوثاً ؟
ألم يقل يوحنا أن الأب أرسل الابن للعالم ؟ ولا شك أن الراسل هو غير المرسل.

الإجابة
من جديد فكرة أن الراسل غير المرسل فكرة  مغلوطة, وهذا السؤال بصفة عامة فيه إدعاء غريب, فنحن لم نطلق مسميات, فلا نحن أطلقنا على الآب أباً ولا على الأبن أبناً!!! ولكنه الأعلان الألهي في الكتاب المقدس الذي أعطانا هذه المسميات, وعلينا أن نفهمها من الكتاب المقدس نفسه. ولكي أرد على سؤالك لابد أن اضع بعض النقاط الهامة 
	في الألهيات الأبوة ليست أقدم من البنوة, فكيف نُدخل الزمن كعامل لمن هو خارج إطار الزمن؟!! بمعنى أن موضوع الزمن ليس له وجود لأن الله خارج الزمن, ولكن للأبوة والبنوة معنى الهي علينا أن نفهمه  
	البنوة تعبير عن ما تم الإعلان عنه, فهو تعبير أعلانات الله للبشر عن الله. ويوضح لنا القديس يوحنا في إنجيله عمل الأبن بهذه العبارة "اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ." (يوحنا 1: 18) كما أننا نرى في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين أنه يؤكد الفكرة فيقول " للهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ" (عبرانيين 1: 1و2)
	فالأبن إذاً مرتبط بحالتين هامتين " الإعلان والكلمة"  
	بل لقد سمي بالأبن كنتيجة أنه هو من أعلن مجد الله وأوضحه للبشر. فقبل ذلك الأعلان كان معروف عن الله أن أب, فيقول عن نفسه "ربيت بنين وأنشأتهم ولكن هم عصوا علي. وبعد أن أعلن الله عن نفسه بالحضور الألهي والحلول وسط البشر من خلال ابنه تحول تعبير الأب الى آب ... والآب معنى الذات الألهية, أما الأبن فهو ما يمكن الاستدلال عنه بالكلمة.
	رأينا الكلمة في الخلق,  وبالكلمة كان الخلق, وكمال الأعلان تم في تجسد الكلمة, وظهوره في شكل بشري. 
	إذا فقد سمي الإبن بهذا الأسم, لأنه نتاج الأعلان الألهي للإنسان, ونتاج كلمة الله الذي قال كن فكان.   
	 من الواضح أن الزمن عامل يخص الأنسان, ولا يخص الله, فالأعلان جاء لاحقاً للوجود الأنساني, ومن الطبيعي بالنسبة للبشر أن يكون الآب أو الذات الألهية سابقاً للأعلان الألهي, ولكن بالنسبة لشخص الله لا يوجد سابق أو لاحق.   
	أكرر الأنسان عرف الأبن بعد سلسلة من الاعلانات الأخرى التي نوهت عنه, ولكن في النهاية أعلن الأبن وتمثل بشراً ... فالتوقيت يخص الانسان ولا يخص الله. 
الأستنتاج النهائي
  الثالوث الذي أعلنه الكتاب المقدس لنا هو الآب والأبن والروح القدس, وهو لم يذكر لنا كلمة ثالوث, ولكنه قدم لنا مفاهيم استدلالية, فعرفنا أن كلمة الله  الذي هو فكر الله تمثل بشراً وصار بيننا "يو1: 14" فهل نستطيع أن نقول أن الذات الألهيه (الآب) تسبق العقل؟ باتأكيد هذا ليس منطقياً فبالعقل والفكر الالهي قد تم خلق العالم, وبه أيضا أراد الله أن يعلن ذاته للعالم من خلال التجسد, لذلك يقول "والكلمة صار جسد وحل بيننا " 
	في القديم راينا الله يريد أن يكون وسط شعبه من خلال خيمة الاجتماع التي تعبر عن الحضور الالهي وسط الشعب, ولكن هذا الحضور الالهي كان مجرد ظهور حسي ويمهد لذلك الظهور الحقيقي ليعلن للأنسان طبيعة الله. 
	إذا فلفظ "الأبن" لفظ حديث ويتناسب مع إعلان العهد الجديد فيه تم استعلان مجد الله للبشر فالأمر ليس استحقاق أو عدم أستحقاق, ولكن هو الله 	

​


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال 11
( أخطاء )  هل يستطيع الإنسان رؤية الله ؟؟؟
 على حسب كلام يوحنا 1: 18 الله لم يره أحد أبداً اقرأ :
يوحنا 1 عدد18: الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر (svd)
لكننا نجد عكس ذلك كما يلي :
موسى  رأى الله وجهاً لوجه
 خروج 33: 11: ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه.وإذا رجع موسى إلى المحلّة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغلام لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة  
وأيوب رأى الله بعينه : أيوب42 عدد 5:  بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك والآن رأتك عيني  
 وداود رأى الله في قدسه :مزمور63 عدد2:  لكي أبصر قوتك ومجدك كما قد رأيتك في قدسك.  
 وإبراهيم رأى الله عندما ظهر الله له :أعمال7 عدد2: فقال أيها الرجال الإخوة والآباء اسمعوا.ظهر اله المجد لأبينا إبراهيم وهو في ما بين النهرين قبلما سكن في حاران (svd)
ونعيد السؤال كالمعتاد , هل الله رآه أحد غير الابن أم لم يراه أحد ؟ رجاً ادعم إجابتك بنصوص الكتاب المقدس

الإجابة
الله لم يره أحد قط: حقيقة كتابية لا تقبل الجدال يؤكدها  العقل والمنطق و أيضا ما تجمعت لدينا من حقائق تخص الله الذي هو اله غير محدود وبالتالي الإنسان   محدود لا يمكن أن يراه فإذا رآه فهناك أمر واحد من أمرين أن يكون قد تخلص من محدوديته تلك التي عبارة عن جسد من لحم وعظام، وبهذه الطريقة لا نعتبره حيا، أو أن يأخذ الله صورة وشكل الجسد دون وهذا جائز ولا يتنافي مع صفات الله التي من ضمنها أنه قادر على كل شئ
هذه المقدمة البسيطة التي لا أعتبرها خروج عن الموضوع، ولكن علينا الآن أن نفند الآيات المذكورة ونرى أن كانت تتناقض مع بعضها أم لا. 

الله لا يراه أحد: 
يكلم موسى الرب وجهاً لوجه (خروج 33: 11) الغريب أن هذه الآية الموجودة في سفر الخروج تفسرها آية موجودة في الصحاح نفسه وبوضوح, اقرأ معي بداية من العدد 18من نفس الأصحاح عندما طلب موسى أن يرى مجد الله, " فَقَالَ: «أَرِنِي مَجْدَكَ». 19 فَقَالَ: «أُجِيزُ كُلَّ جُودَتِي قُدَّامَكَ. وَأُنَادِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ قُدَّامَكَ. وَأَتَرَاءَفُ عَلَى مَنْ أَتَرَاءَفُ، وَأَرْحَمُ مَنْ أَرْحَمُ». 20 وَقَالَ: «لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ». 21 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هُوَذَا عِنْدِي مَكَانٌ، فَتَقِفُ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ. 22 وَيَكُونُ مَتَى اجْتَازَ مَجْدِي، أَنِّي أَضَعُكَ فِي نُقْرَةٍ مِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ، وَأَسْتُرُكَ بِيَدِي حَتَّى أَجْتَازَ. 23 ثُمَّ أَرْفَعُ يَدِي فَتَنْظُرُ وَرَائِي، وَأَمَّا وَجْهِي فَلاَ يُرَى»".
  إذا فتعبير أن موسى يرى الله وجهاً لوجه تعبير يفسر نفسه بنفسه, ان الله يريه ما يسممح بأن موسى يعيش, أن مجرد النظر (وراء الرب) هو خطر داهم بالنسبة لموسى, وهذا موسى الذي هو كليم الله, هذا كل ما رآه موسى من الرب. فأين التناقض؟    

***
أيوب 42: 5   بِسَمْعِ الأُذُنِ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ عَنْكَ، وَالآنَ رَأَتْكَ عَيْنِي. 6 لِذلِكَ أَرْفُضُ وَأَنْدَمُ فِي التُّرَابِ وَالرَّمَادِ" 
هل هنا يوضح النص أنه رأى الله بالفعل؟! .. أنه تعبير بلاغي واضح يعبر عن معرفته به معرفة حقيقية بعد أن دخل معه في حوار لصيق عرف مقدار صغر حجمه مقابل عظمة الله وجهله مقابل حكمة الله, هذا التعبير البلاغي مألوف ومنتشر, أن تعرف شخص وتراه من خلال الكلام معه, فنحن إذا قرأنا لأحد الكتاب المشهورين مثلا نستطيع أن نكون فكره عنه حتى يأتي الوقت الذي فيه نقول أننا قد حفظنا هذا الكاتب ودرسنا اسلوبه عن ظهر قلب, فنكون كما لكن قد  رأينا هذا الكاتب. 
 نفس الكلام سنطبق على داود أو أشعيا, لقد رأوا مجد الرب من خلال صلاتهم له, وتعاملهم معه, عرفوا وميزوا صوته فرأوه ... كيف لا تفهم هذه التعبيرات البلاغية الواضحة جدا!! 

 أما عن ابراهيم الذي رأى الرب لنقرأ النص من خلال سفر التكوين وليس من سفر الأعمال لأن التكوين هو الأصل. 

تكوين 12: 1
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لأَبْرَامَ: «اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ  فَأَجْعَلَكَ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَأُبَارِكَكَ وَأُعَظِّمَ اسْمَكَ، وَتَكُونَ بَرَكَةً    وَأُبَارِكُ مُبَارِكِيكَ، وَلاَعِنَكَ أَلْعَنُهُ. وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ».   فَذَهَبَ أَبْرَامُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ وَذَهَبَ مَعَهُ لُوطٌ. وَكَانَ أَبْرَامُ ابْنَ خَمْسٍ وَسَبْعِينَ سَنَةً لَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنْ حَارَانَ.  فَأَخَذَ أَبْرَامُ سَارَايَ امْرَأَتَهُ، وَلُوطًا ابْنَ أَخِيهِ، وَكُلَّ مُقْتَنَيَاتِهِمَا الَّتِي اقْتَنَيَا وَالنُّفُوسَ الَّتِي امْتَلَكَا فِي حَارَانَ. وَخَرَجُوا لِيَذْهَبُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. فَأَتَوْا إِلَى أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ.
الآن لنقابله بسفر الأعمال7: 2
قَالَ:«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ وَالآبَاءُ، اسْمَعُوا! ظَهَرَ إِلهُ الْمَجْدِ لأَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَهُوَ فِي مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ، قَبْلَمَا سَكَنَ فِي حَارَانَ
ألا ترى معي بوضوح أن في هاذين النصين لا يوجد أي دليل على الرؤيا المباشرة؟!! لقد كان رأى ابراهيم الرب من خلال المعرفة به وليس من خلال رؤية مجده وهذا مختلف. 
الاستنتاج النهائي 
الله في عدم محدوديته الأنسان لم يستطع أن يراه مطلقا  وكل التعبيرات المذكورة في العهد القديم أن هناك أناس قد رأوا الله فهم رأوا إما مبعوثين من قبل الله يتحدثون بسلطان الله نفسه. أو رأوا أعماله, فهم لم يروا الله في مجده وبهائه بل رأوا تجلياً  يتكلم بسلطان الله. وهذا بسماح من الله لكي يتواصل مع الإنسان وهو على كل شئ قدير. 


​


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 12

(هل معقول ؟ ) ما قصة هؤلاء الملائكة ؟
يعلّمنا كتاب الله أن الملائكة هم عباده المعصومون عن الخطأ والزلل إلا أن كتبة الأسفار زعموا أن من الملائكة من سار وراء رغباته وضل ، ولم يبتعد عن هوان المعصية فاستحق بذلك العذاب المهين . . فقد جاء في رسالة بطرس الثانية 2 : 4 قوله : الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء 
وجاء في رسالة يهوذا 1 : 6   الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم الي دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام 
والعجب العجاب أن بولس - مؤسس المسيحية الحالية - يزعم أنه سيحاكم وسيحاسب ملائكة الله في يوم الحساب. 
فهو القائل : ألستم تعلمون أن القديسين سيدينون العالم . ألستم تعلمون أننا سندين ملائكة . .  كورنثوس الاولى 6 : 2 _ 3 فهل يعقل هذا الكلام ؟

الإجابة
بحثت في طيات كلماتك عن السؤال حتى أجيب عنه فلم أجد غير "هل يعقل هذا الكلام؟" ... والمعنى الذي تقصده أنك لا تصدق الوحي الألهي, وهذا شأنك, ولكن هذا لا يمنع كونه وحي الهي  ينبغي تصديقه. ومحاولة فهمه.  وبما أننا تطرقنا لهذا الموضوع لنحاول أن نفهم بعض العبارات التي أجدها صعبة . 
	من هم الملائكة الذين اخطأوا؟
في سؤالك أيها العزيز السائل تقول "يخبرنا كتاب الله أن ملائكته غير معصومين عن الزلل, دعني أسألك, وماذا عن الشيطان, وملائكته؟ من هم بحسب مفهومك؟! ... أن مفهوم الكتاب المقدس أن الشيطان وملائكته هو ملاك ساقط, تمرد وسقط من نعمة الله ورحمته, لأنه تكبر. 
عندما يقول القرآن أن الله أمر الملائكة أن تسجد لآدم فسجد جميع الملائكة الا ابليس, فمن هو أبليس؟ ... اليس هو واحد من الملائكة وإلا ما كان قد صنفه ضمنهم؟!! إذا فكتابك الذي تقدسهم على الرغم من أنه يقول أن الملائكة هم خدام الله المعصومون (بحسب تفسيرك أنت ) إلا أننا نراه يستثني ابليس ونراه يتمرد ويسقط, هل هذا تناقض, أم أنه حق قد غفلت عنه لكي تُخِرج تناقض مزعوم في الكتاب المقدس؟! ... أن الملائكة الساقطون بحسب الكتاب المقدس هم فئة ابليس واعوانه. وهذا هو ما قصده الرسول بطرس  والرسول يهوذا. 
نأتي للتساؤل الثاني الذي نتج عنه سؤالك وهو عن مؤسس المسيحية
	هل بولس مؤسس المسيحية؟ 
هل يمكن أن تتخيل المسيحية بلا مسيح؟ ... المسيحية مؤسسة تأسيسا كاملاً على شخص المسيح, وهو مؤسسها على وجه الأطلاق ... اننا نستطيع أن نستثني كتابات بولس من العهد الجديد ويأتينا الحق المطلق من خلال  كتابات يوحنا ولوقا ومرقس ومتى وبطرس ... لأن الجميع مسوقين من الروحق القدس شروحا لنا المسيحية المتمثله في محبة الله التي افتقدت العالم في شخص المسيح. فهو منشئها وبدون لا يوجد معنى للمسيحية. 
	كيف سيدين القديسون العالم؟ 
هناك أسلوبين للدينونة ... دينونه بمعنى القضاء, ودينونة بمعنى الشهادة والتبكيت, القضاء لله وحده, ولكن سوف يشهد القديسون للعالم بما حدث في حياتهم, بعد أن قبلوا المسيح ربا ومخلصاً على الحياة, عندما يدخلون الملكوت سيكونون دينوة أو شهادة للآخرين. في المثل الذي شرحه المسيح عن لعازر والغني, كان لعازر في وجودة في حضن ابراهيم دينونة لذلك الغني الذي أعتمد على أمواله للخلاص, وعندما رآه الغني دان نفسه لأنه أعتمد على ماله ولم يعتمد على بر الله المقدم له, لذلك طلب الغني أن يذهب لعازر لكي يكون مبشرا لأخوته, قبل أن يكون دياناً لأخوته. بعد نهاية الزمان. هل هذا مفهوم
من سيقبل المسيح سيدين من لم يقبل بشهادتهو وبنهايته السعيدة. أصلي أن يكون هذا الأمر واضحا.


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 13 

( الكتاب المقدس )  أين ذهبت تلك الكتب ؟؟ أليست من كلام  الله ؟ كيف اختفت ؟؟؟ 
"لذلك يقال في كتاب حروب الرب واهب في سوفه وأودية ارنون (عدد 21: 14) , فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه.أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر.فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل (يشوع 10: 13) وها هو سفر ياشر مرة أخرى , وقال إن يتعلم بنو يهوذا نشيد القوس هوذا ذلك مكتوب في سفر ياشر 2صم1: 18
إذا كانت ليست وحياً إلهياً فكيف يستشهد الكامل بالناقص ؟ كيف يستشهد الله بكلام بشر ويعلم أن هذا الكلام سيختفي من العالم ؟
اعلم : يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن سفر ياشر تحت حرف الياء ثم الاسم ياشر هكذا : اسم عبري معناه (( مستقيم )) وهو ابن كالب ابن حصرون ( 1 أخبار 2: 18 ).
سفر ياشر ( سفر هياشار ):يلوح للمتعمق في العهد القديم أن ترنيمة يشوع ( يش 10: 13 )، ومرثاة داود لشاول ويوناثان ( 2 صم 1: 18- 27 )، مقتبسة عن هذا السفر المفقود. ولربما كان خطاب سليمان عند تدشين الهيكل ( 1 مل 8: 12 الخ. ونشيد دبورة ( قض 5 ) مستقيان منه أيضاً. ويظهر أن هذا السفر كان مجموع قصائد، قُدم له بديباجة نثرية، وتخللته تفاسير وشروحات نثرية، واختتم بها على غرار المزمور 18 و 51، أو كسفر أيوب، الذي يفتتح ( أي 1: 1- 3: 1 ) نثرا ويختتم ( ص 42: 7- 17 ). نثراً. إن جمال هذا السفر الذي نلمسه في القطع المقتبسة منه في العهد القديم يبعث على الرجاء بأنه سيعثر عليه كاملاً في النهاية، سيما وأنه لا يمكن أن يكون قد كتب قبل عصر داود وسليمان.

الإجابة
ليس كل ما كتب عليه كلمة سفر يعتبر وحياً, لأن كلمة سفر هي  بديل لكلمة كتاب, أقرأ معي ما كتب عن سفر ياشر " فَدَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَوَقَفَ الْقَمَرُ حَتَّى انْتَقَمَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ. أَلَيْسَ هذَا مَكْتُوبًا فِي سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ؟ فَوَقَفَتِ الشَّمْسُ فِي كَبِدِ السَّمَاءِ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ لِلْغُرُوبِ نَحْوَ يَوْمٍ كَامِل."  يشوع 10: 13
إذا فهذا توثيق أن هذه المعلومة كتبوها في سفر ياشر, ومن عادة الشعوب القديم توثيق الأحداث, فنجد أخبار ملوك يهوذا وأخبار ملوك أسرائيل, بل واخبار مادي وفارس... وأخبار حروب الرب, هي كلها توثيق من تلك الشعوب للأحداث التي مرت بها, وسنجد ايضا نفس التوثيق موجود في الأمم المصرية والآشورية والبابلية القديمة, وإلا كيف عرفنا كل تلك الأخبار؟!! الا من توثيقاتهم المدونه في كتبهم؟ ... لماذا تعتبر هذا وحياً. أنه توثيق شعبي للأنتصارات والأمجاد التي حصدتها الشعوب.  
أيضا بعض الأحداث التاريخية الهامة في تاريخ الشعب القديم تغنّى الناس بها، ونظموا حولها أناشيد وضعوها في هذا الكتاب، الذي كان ينمو مع الزمن، ولا علاقة له بالوحي الإلهي.
ومعنى كلمة ينمو مع الزمن, أنه كتاب كلما حدث للشعب حادث مجيد كان يضاف الى نفس الكتاب, فليس له مؤلف واضح, ولكنه مثل دفتر الذكريات الجميلة كل شخص يسجل الحدث الخاص به.
مثال ذلك: رأينا معركة جبعون أيام يشوع ووقوف الشمس. لقد كانت ملحمة رائعة فألَّف الناس عنها الأناشيد، وضموها إلى سفر ياشر.    
 والجدير بالذكر أن أشهر وأقدم ترجمات العهد القديم، وهي الترجمة السبعينية التي وضعت في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، لا يوجد بها هذا الكتاب. أو الكتب الأخرى التي يدعي البعض أنها كتب موحى بها ومفقودة... لذلك ينبغي أن نميز بين الكتاب الموحى به والتوثيق الشعبي للحدث. 
تقول
إذا كانت ليست وحياً إلهياً فكيف يستشهد الكامل بالناقص ؟ كيف يستشهد الله بكلام بشر ويعلم أن هذا الكلام سيختفي من العالم
من جديد تريد فرض شروطك على الوحي الألهي بدلا من الامتثال له ومحاولة فهمه لتسير على هديه, أخبرني: من يسير في خطى من؟: الاستاذ أم التلميذ, هل يفرض التلميذ على الأستاذ شيء؟ بالتأكيد لا, ولكن على التلميذ أن يخضع ويتعلم. إذا فكلنا كبشر تلاميذ في مدرسة الكتاب المقدس علينا أن نتعلم, وما كتبه الكتاب عن ذكره للأسفار الغير موجودة الآن فهو  ليس استشهاد, بل ذكر وتوثيق للتاريخ, وهذا طبيعي, ولا نري فيه اي مشكلة عقيدية 

​


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 14 

(الألوهية )  لماذا إحتاج إلى من يدحرج الحجر ؟
قال متى في إنجيله 28 عدد 2  وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ 
والسؤال هو : إذا كان المسيح إله فهل الإله يحتاج الي ملاك من السماء ليزيح ويدحرج الحجر الذي كان بباب قبره ؟
وهذا الأمرفيه مسائل لا يمكن أن يتخطاها باحث عن الحق , فلو راجعت نفس القصة في الأناجيل الأربعة وجدت العجب من التناقضات والإختلافات ما عليك إلا أن تأتي بالأربع أناجيل وتراجع نفس القصة ذاتها وهي قصة قيام يسوع من القبر وإعتبر كل ما تجده من إختلاف هو سؤال يحتاج إلى إجابة منك . 

الإجابة
السؤال الرئيسي يقول: هو : إذا كان المسيح إله فهل الإله يحتاج الي ملاك من السماء ليزيح ويدحرج الحجر الذي كان بباب قبره ؟
الإجابة: 
أولا لم يذكر الكتاب كلمة "يحتاج" ولكنه أثبت واقعة أن الملاك "دحرج الحجر" ... قل لي: عندما يأتي السيد رئيس الجمهورية ويترك مبنى الرئاسة هل يفتح الباب؟!. وعندما يتقدم ألا يتقدم حراسه أمامه؟! ... عندما يذهب الى عربته هل يفتح باب العربة؟
هل فقد الرئيس قدرته على عمل تلك الأشياء أم هو الاحترام والتقدير لشخص الرئيس؟ 
أشعر أحياناً أننا نبحث عن الأسئلة فقط  لمجرد السؤال ولمجرد وضع علامات استفهام ليس إلا ... 
إذا كان رئيس الجمهورية يجد من يفعل ذلك فكيف رب المجد الذي قام من الموت منتصرا لا يعامل بالأحترام اللائق. 
عندما أنتصر المسيد المسيح على التجارب الشيطانية في البرية يقول الكتاب أن الملائكة جاءت لتخدمه , تلك الخدمة التي مصدرها التقدير والأحترام. 
هل تفعل ذلك؟ 
تعلق قائلاً
وهذا الأمرفيه مسائل لا يمكن أن يتخطاها باحث عن الحق , فلو راجعت نفس القصة في الأناجيل الأربعة وجدت العجب من التناقضات والإختلافات ما عليك إلا أن تأتي بالأربع أناجيل وتراجع نفس القصة ذاتها وهي قصة قيام يسوع من القبر وإعتبر كل ما تجده من إختلاف هو سؤال يحتاج إلى إجابة منك
وأنا أقول لك لماذا أتعب نفسي؟ ... أنا اؤمن بصدق الكلمة المقدسة, ولا أجد في هذه الكلمات اي تناقض, أأتني أنت ما تريد وستجد الرد, أما أنا فليس لدي أي تناقض, وأرى الكتاب كله متناسق مع بعضه بعضاً.


----------



## emad_hanna (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 15 

(الألوهية )  إن كان المسيح هو الله فلماذا نفى عن نفسه الصلاح ؟
هل هناك أحد صالح غير الله ؟؟؟
 متى19 عدد17: فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله.ولكن ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا. (svd)
عجباً أن نجد في الكتاب أناس صالحين ولا يكون الله وحده هو الصالح كما قال يسوع : 
إقرأ: يوسف كان رجلاً باراً وصالحاً :
لوقا23 عدد50: وإذا رجل اسمه يوسف وكان مشيرا ورجلا صالحا بارا. . (svd)
إقرأ : برنابا كان رجلاً صالحاً وممتلئاً من الروح القدس :
أعمال11 عدد22: فسمع الخبر عنهم في آذان الكنيسة التي في أورشليم فأرسلوا برنابا لكي يجتاز إلى إنطاكية. (23) الذي لما أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ووعظ الجميع أن يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب. (24) لأنه كان رجلا صالحا وممتلئا من الروح القدس والإيمان.فانضم إلى الرب جمع غفير. (svd)
ثم إذا كان يسوع غير صالح كما يقول الكتاب فهو قطعاً ليس إله لأنه من صفة الإله أن يكون صالحاً .
والسؤال هو : إن كان هناك بشر وصفهم الكتاب أنهم صالحين من قبل يسوع ومن بعد يسوع فكيف يكون يسوع وهو معلمهم أو إلههم على حسب زعمكم غير صالح وباعترافه شخصياً ؟

الإجابة
من قال أنه نفي عن نفسه الصلاح؟!! ... لقد قال بمنتهي البساطة أنك تدعوني صالح وليس أحد صالح الا الله, الم تفهم المعادلة؟!!
الذي يؤكد أن المسيح لم ينفي عن نفسه الصلاح أنه قال:  "أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ ..... أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي،"( يو10: 11)إذا فهو لم يرفض صفة أنه صالح. ليس ذلك فقط ولكنه قال " مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ، فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟"(يو8: 46) أليس في هذا صلاح؟!
أن المسيح صالح ويعرف عن نفسه انه صالح, وأعلن عن هذا أمام الجمع, بل لقد أعلن أنه الله حتى أن اليهود قد طلبوا أن يقتلوه بسبب أعلانه هذا. 
الفرق بين صلاح الله وصلاح الناس
أنا معك أن كثيرون وصفوا في الكتاب المقدس أنهم صالحون, ولكن لا تنسى مطلقاً أن الكتاب المقدس يقول أن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله, لذلك فالصلاح الذي يتصف به الانسان دائماً يكون نسبي. 
وأقصد بكلمة نسبي أنه نسبة لإنسان آخر هو صالح. فعندما يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يوسف النجار أنه كان باراً فليس المقصود به أنه لم يقترف الخطية مطلقاً فأصبح باراً ولكن المقصود أنه رجل يحب الله ويحاول ان يرضيه قدر طبيعته الانسانية ما تسمح.
وعندما يصف الأنسان أخيه الأنسان أنه صالح فهو يعبر عن أنه رجل جيد … وهذا ما قصد به الرجل الذي جاء الى المسيح .. فهو لم يكن يقصد مطلقا أن المسيح هو الله … ولكنه يقصد أن المسيح رجل بار جيد يمكن أن يكون نبيا أو معلما صالحا … وهو هنا لا يختلف كثيرا عن ما ذكره لوقا عن يوسف أو عن برنابا … المقصود بالصلاح في هذه الحالة الأنسان الجيد المجتهد الذي يحاول أن يرضي الله …أنا أستطيع أن أصفك أنت عزيزي السائل بأنك رجل صالح تحب الله وتحاول أن تصل الى الحقيقة لدرجة أنك أسميت نفسك "الباحث عن الحقيقة" … أنت رجل صالح متدين يحب الله …. 
ولكن هذا يختلف عن الذي يقصده المسيح … المسيح يقصد بالصلاح الكمال المطلق الذي هو لله وحده, وهذه نظرة مسيانية فقط … بمعنى ان المسيح وحدة هو الذي يراها … لذلك عندما قال أن الصلاح لله وحده ثم يقول عن نفسه “من منكم يبكتني على خطية فهو بهذه الطريقة يساوي نفسه بالله فهو قال عن نفسه أنه الراعي الصالح وقال أن الله وحده الصالح ولا يجد أحد سواه يمكن أن يتصف بالصلاح … ويتحدى بأن يجد له أي شخص خطية … كل هذا يعبر عن فكر يسوع تجاه نفسه وتجاه الصلاح الذي يقصده 
لاحظ الفرق بين الآيات التي تفضلت وأتيت بها الي أنت وبين الكلام الذي أكلمك به … وأنا أكلمك كباحث مدقق … فأنت أتيت لي بصفات لأناس من خلال نظرة الناس لهم … وأنا كما سبق وقلت لك أن أستطيع أن أراك صالحا … ولكن الله الفاحص القلوب يستطيع أن يجد لك تقصير لا اراه أنا فلا يمكن أن يدعوك صالح الا من خلال نعمته ورحمته وليس من خلال صلاحك الحقيقي …
وهذا يوضح ببساطة فارق النظرة بين أنسان وأنسان وبين نظرة الله للأنسان, وكما قلت من قبل المسيح لم ينفي عن نفسه صفة الصلاح بل قال عن نفسه أنه الراعي الصالح, بل ونسب لنفسه الصلاح الذي هو صلاح الكمال غذ قال متحدياً من منكم يبكتني على خطية. 
وإلى سؤال جديد ​


----------



## emad_hanna (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*


السؤال: 16 
( الأقانيم والتثليث ) من أين جئتم بكلمة التثليث؟ فهي غير موجودة بكتابكم المقدس!!
رجاءً إدعم كلامك بنصوص الكتاب المقدس, نحتاج إلى كلمة التثليث أو الثالوث المقدس, إنه أصل العقيدة عندك بل أصل الأصول ... فكيف لا يذكر ولا مرة واحدة هذه الكلمة في الكتاب كله ؟ 




الإجابة

جئنا بكلمة تثليث بقدرتنا على العد, فنحن نعرف أن الله واحد. وقد جاءنا في إعلاناته لنا في العهد الجديد أيضا الأب وأيضا الابن وأيضا الروح القدس فإذا قمنا بالعد صاروا ثلاث مع معرفتنا الأكيدة أن هؤلاء الثلاث هم واحد مثلما هو مذكور في سفر التثنية وأكده السيد المسيح شخصيا (انجيل مرقس 12: 29) ... فصار الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.

أيضا جئنا بكلمة تثليث من خلال فهمنا لتلك الآية المباشرة من لسان المسيح فقد أمر المسيح أن تجري المعمودية التي تدل على انتماء المؤمن إليه بالقول: "وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (أنظر إنجيل متى بالعهد الجديد بالإصحاح رقم 28 والآية رقم 19) فإذا قمت بعملية عد بسيطة ستجد أنهم ثلاث ولكنهم في نفس الوقت واحد إذ قال باسم وليس بأسماء.

الرب الهنا اله واحد, ولكنه أعلن لنا عن نفسه من خلال الأبن, وسكن أعماق المؤمنين من خلال المعزي الروح القدس, ويبقى مع هذا واحد, ولا نرى اي مشكلة في هذا.​


----------



## emad_hanna (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*


السؤال: 17 
( تناقضات ) ما آخر كلمة قالها يسوع على الصليب ؟
لدينا خمسة روايات من أربع أناجيل وكل واحدة مختلفة عن الأخرى فهل عجز الوحي عن أن يصدق أو يبلغ التلاميذ ما هي آخر كلمة قالها يسوع على الصليب في هذا الحدث الرهيب ؟ ننتظر الإجابة . 
1- حسب إنجيل لوقا 23 : (46) ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي.ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح. (svd) ... سؤالى بسيط ... أية روح أستودعها المسيح يدى ربه ؟؟ الروح الأنسانية ... هل لديك دليل ... لا ... عظيم ... لماذا يستودع روحه فى يدى الآب ان كان هو مساوى للآب فى الجوهر ... وهل ثبت ان المسيح كما انه يحى يمكن ان يميت ؟؟؟ وما معنى ( ربه ) هل المسيح له رب ... أذا فليس هناك تثليث .
2- بحسب إنجيل متى 27 : (46) ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني أي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. (svd)
3- بحسب إنجيل متى أيضاً ولكن في رواية أخرى : متى27 عدد50: فصرخ يسوع أيضا بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح (svd)
4- وبحسب إنجيل مرقس15 عدد34: وفي الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ألوي ألوي لما شبقتني.الذي تفسيره الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. (svd) ... لو قلتم ان المصلوب هو المسيح ... فتكون هذه الصرخة دليل ان المسيح كان عاجزا ... محتاج للرب دائما وليس له قوة ؟؟؟ ولماذا يحتاج الإله إلى أله آخر .. وكم ألاه هنا ؟؟
5- وبحسب إنجيل يوحنا 19 عدد30: فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد أكمل.ونكس رأسه واسلم الروح (svd)


الإجابة 
يمكن ترتيب الأحداث بناء على ما ذكره الأناجيل الربعة ... وليس هناك أي تناقض لأن كل ما قيل يعتبر نهاية منطقية للمصلوب ... في البداية قال يسوع اللهي الهي لماذا تركتني, ثم قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي, قد أكمل ثم أسلم الروح ... ولكن كل شاهد عيان ركز على نقطة محددة ... إذا أتيت بأربع شهود ليقصوا عليك روايه سيكون نقطة التركيز لكل شخص على نقطة مختلفة عن الآخر, ولكن إذا جمعت ما قالوا ستعرف صدق الرواية وستكمل من كل شخص ما حدث بالدقة مع الروايات الأخرى 
فما لدينا يثبت صدق الرواية ولا ينفيها ...فعندما يأتيك أربع رواه يخبروك أن المسيح مات, ويعطيك ما رأته عيناه عن هذا المشهد بأسلوبه ولا يأتي ولا شاهد عيان واحد ليحكي لنا أنهم أستبدلوه بغيره, فمن نصدق الأربع شهود أم الذي أتى بعد هذا بقرون لكي يدعي هذا الإدعاء؟!!... هذا عن السؤال الرئيسي, ولكنك سألت أسئلة جانبية كثيرة وهي 
السؤال الأول يقول: أية روح أستودعها المسيح يدى ربه ؟؟ الروح الأنسانية ... هل لديك دليل ... لا ... عظيم ... لماذا يستودع روحه فى يدى الآب ان كان هو مساوى للآب فى الجوهر ... وهل ثبت ان المسيح كما انه يحى يمكن ان يميت ؟؟؟ وما معنى ( ربه ) هل المسيح له رب ... أذا فليس هناك تثليث
السيد المسيح مولود, فهو أنسان ... أي انسان عندما يموت أي روح ستصعد الى خالقها؟ ... أجب والمسيح مثله مثل أي انسان في هذا الأمر ... الذي مات انسان وليس اله فالله لا يموت ... ما علاقة هذا الأمر في تساويه مع الآب في الجوهر؟ ... لقد قلنا مرارا ان المسيح جاء كأنسان لكي يفدي البشر ويموت نيابة عنهم, وقد تم هذا بموته على الصليب ... 
أما عن السؤال هل ثبت أن المسيح يمكن ان يميت لا اعرف ما المقصود منه ... لقد السيد المسيح ليعطي حياة لا لكي يميت, فهو لم يحاول اثبات قدرته على ان يميت وليس هناك هدف من اثباته هذه القدرة أما إذا كنت تقصد أنه أمات نفسه , فهو علي الصليب كان كالخروف المذبوح مقدم كذبيحة عوضا عن البشر ... وهو في هذا الوضع مستسلم بصورته الانسانية كاملا لله الذي ينفذ القصاص عليه 
وهو أيضا في هذا الوضع في صورة عبد ينفذ فيه ربه القصاص لذلك قال الهي الهي ... فالمسيح في جانبه الانساني الذي جاء به الينا بالتأكيد له رب
السؤال الثاني : لو قلتم ان المصلوب هو المسيح ... فتكون هذه الصرخة دليل ان المسيح كان عاجزا ... محتاج للرب دائما وليس له قوة ؟؟؟ ولماذا يحتاج الإله إلى أله آخر .. وكم ألاه هنا ؟؟
في المسيحية لا يوجد سوى اله واحد لا سواه ... أما ما قاله السيد المسيح على الصليب يعبر عن مزمور اسمه مزمور الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ؟ الذي يسجل ويتنبأ عن الكثير من تلك الأحداث التي مرت بالمسيح ... وهذه العبارة تؤكد تماما انه المسيح المنتظر ... أما عن موضوع العجز فقد عبر المسيح عن قدرته الفائقة اذ قال انه قادر على ان يأمر فيأتي جند السماء ليخلصوه ولكنه اختار ان يكون عاجزا حتى يتمم الفداء الذي جاء خصيصا لأجله ​


----------



## emad_hanna (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*


السؤال: 18 

( الصلب والفداء ) أين النـــص ؟
يمثل صلب المسيح كفارة عن خطيئة آدم الركن الأساسي في عقيدة النصرانية، وتزعمون أنه بسبب خطيئة آدم جاء المسيح عليه السلام ، والسؤال هو: : أين نجد نصاً في الاناجيل الاربعة على لسان المسيح عليه السلام يقول فيه ويذكر انه جاء من اجل الخطيئة الأزلية لأبوهم آدم؟ 
ومن جهة أخرى : أين هو صليب المسيح المزعوم ؟ ماذا حدث له ؟ 

الإجابة 
ما تطلبه يشبه تماما عندما أطلب من اخ مسلم ان يعطيني دلي من سورة "النصر" فقط أن الله سمح بتعدد الزوجات في الإسلام!!.
وهذا سلوك يلجأ اليه النقاد دائماً فنسمع كلمة (من الإنجيل فقط) أو (على لسان المسيح فقط) ... والإجابة هي :- 
نحن لدينا كتاب مقدس ووحي الهي مكون من عهد قديم وعهد جديد, كتبه أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس. منه نستمد تعليمنا, العهد الجديد مكون من 27 سفراً فيه الحق كله الخاص بإيماننا عن ابن الله المتجسد. ولا يجوز أن تشترط علي أن أعطيك دليلا من جزء واحد فقط. فهذا أمتهان لمقدساتنا, ولا علاقة له بالحوار الناجح. 
السؤال الثاني والخاص بصليب المسيح, فهو سؤال أريد أن أطرحه لصاحبه, ماذا يهمك من خشبة علق عليها محكوم عليه بالصلب؟ ... في القديم أوجد الله "حية نحاسية" لتكون مصدر حياة لأناس عوقبوا بلدغات الحيات, وبعد أن انتهت المشكلة ما الذي حدث؟ ... قدس الناس الحية النحاسية ونسوا الجوهر والتفتوا الى الشيء المحسوس. 
من فضل الله علينا أنه لم يسمح لنا أن نقع في تكرار لهذه التجربة , وبقي الصليب في الزهن, قالوا أنه وجد في القرن الرابع الميلادي, ولكن سواء وجد أو لم يوجد فنحن يهمنا المصلوب, الذي قام من بين الأموات منتصراً, أكثر من خشبة الموت هذه, نحن نفتخر بصليب المسيح كما قال بولس, ولكن ما هو الصليب؟ هل هو الخشبة؟ بالتأكيد لا. ولكن الصليب هو المعنى الذي يختبيء وراء الخشبة. هذا ما نجله ونقدره, محبة الله التي أثمرت عن مصلوب دفع ثمن خطايا البشر لكي نستطيع أن نصرخ الى الله قائلين: أبانا.


----------



## emad_hanna (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*


السؤال: 19 

( صفات الرب ) هل هو إله تشويش أم إله سلام ؟
قال بولس )) : لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلَهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ سَلاَمٍَ.(( كورنثوس الأولى 33 عدد 14
وجاء في سفر التكوين : (( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ وَهَذَا ابْتِدَاؤُهُمْ بِالْعَمَلِ. وَالْآنَ لاَ يَمْتَنِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلُّ مَا يَنْوُونَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوهُ. هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ . 8فَبَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ هُنَاكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ فَكَفُّوا عَنْ بُنْيَانِ الْمَدِينَةِ لِذَلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُهَا «بَابِلَ» لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُنَاكَ بَلْبَلَ لِسَانَ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ بَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ )) 11 عدد 6-9 
وفي الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي 2 عدد 11 نجد أن الله يرسل إليهم عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب.
فمن نصدق رواية بولس، أم رواية سفر التكوين بالعهد القديم؟ وهل يتعارض كلام الله؟
وهل نفهم من ذلك أن تعلم اللغات الأجنبية محرم من الله حسب كتابكم المقدس؟ الإجابة

تستطيع أن تصدق رواية بولس فهو وحي الهي, وأيضا رواية سفر التكوين فهو أيضا وحي الهي، وكلاهما معصوم عن الخطأ والزلل. 

• هل يتعارض كلام الله؟ 

كلام الله لا يتعارض ولكننا نحن نربط آيات ببعضها ليس لها أي علاقة ببعضها فمثلا في تسالونيكي الثانية لا يمكن أن نقرأ الآية الحادية عشر وحدها دون نقرأ العشرة آيات التي قبلها والتي يوضح فيها بعض معالم يوم الرب أو بالحري يوم الدينونة, ويصف الأحداث التي قبلها ويتكلم عن مضلين أرادوا أن يضلوا شعب الكنيسة فيريد أن يحذرهم، الأمر الذي يعتبر بعيد جدا عن سياق سفر التكوين وأيضا عن كورنثوس الأولى 14. هذا الرب الذي يهدف إلى التشكيك في صحة الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن ننجرف فيه لأننا تعلمنا ألا نقرأ الآية مفردة بل نضعها في سياقها وهذا أبسط مبدأ في علم التفسير.

نحن نتفق مع بولس الرسول أن الله إلهنا هو اله سلام وليس اله تشويش، وحادثة سفر التكوين لم يكن الغرض منها التشويش، أو محبة الله في أن يشوش على البشر بلغات متعددة، ولكن رغبته كانت في أن يتكاثر الشعب ويثمر على وجه الأرض. ذلك هو الهدف الأساسي منذ البدء (راجع تكوين 1) . الإنسان أراد أن يدمر نفسه بتمرده على خالقه بعمل برج يستقر فيه ولا يتبدد على وجه الأرض فبلبل الرب الالسنة حتى يجبره على طاعته، وهنا هو لا يشوش عليه، ولكنه يجبره على الطاعة.

الجدير بالذكر أن سياق الشواهد الثلاث التي أتى بها المشكك تختلف تماما عن بعضها فالشاهد الأول يتكلم عن أننا يجب أن نتكلم في الكنيسة بترتيب ونظام، والشاهد المتعلق بسفر التكوين يتكلم عن رغبة الشعب في التقوقع في مكان واحد متمردا على الله والشاهد الثالث يتكلم عن يوم الدينونة وما سيحدث قبلها وبعدها فما الذي جمع الثلاث شواهد معا سوى رغبة مفضوحة للمشكك في أن يشككنا في كلام الله بلصق أي كلام في أي كلام ويقول أنه تناقض!!! 

• هل تعلم اللغات الأجنبية محرم من الله حسب كتابكم المقدس؟ 

لا ليس محرم تعلم اللغات الأجنبية ولكن الوحي سطر لنا في سفر التكوين كيف جاءت تلك اللغات الأجنبية بعد أن كانت الأمم كلها لسان واحد، وأعتقد أنه من الأفضل جدا لو كان العالم كله يتكلم بلسان واحد حتى نفهم بعضنا البعض دون الحاجة إلى تعلم آلاف من اللغات واللهجات حتى نفهم,ويقول سفر التكوين أن تعدد اللغات جاء نتيجة محاولة الإنسان التمرد على الله. فهندما خلق الله آدم قال " أثمروا وتكاثروا واملأوا الأرض.... "سفر التكوين 1: 28 ولكن البشر رفضوا طاعة هذا الأمر وقالوا " هيا نشيد لأنفسنا مدينة وبرجا يبلغ رأسه السماء، فنخلد لنا أسما لئلا نتشتت على وجه الأرض كلها" سفر التكوين 11: 4 ونلاحظ هنا أن وجهة نظر الإنسان هو التجمع في مكان واحد وعدم التشتت وهذا عكس إرادة الله ووصيته بأن يثمروا ويملأوا الأرض. فجاء العقاب وهو بلبلة الألسنة فلا يفهم كل واحد صاحبه فيبدأوا في التشتت وملء الأرض. وهذا ما حدث. من هنا جاءت اللغات الأجنبية وجاءت معها معاناة الشعوب في تعلم تلك اللغات الكثيرة المنتشرة على وجه الأرض لكي يفهموا بعضهم البعض الأمر الذي ما كان يحدث لولا تمرد الإنسان.


----------



## emad_hanna (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*




السؤال: 20 

( هل معقول ) هل الرب يحتاج إلى جحش ؟
مرقس 11 عدد 2: وقال لهما اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما فللوقت وأنتما داخلان إليها تجدان جحشا مربوطا لم يجلس عليه احد من الناس.فحلاه وأتيا به 3. وان قال لكما احد لماذا تفعلان هذا فقولا الرب محتاج إليه.فللوقت يرسله إلى هنا. (svd)
فقط أعطوا الناس سبب واحد فقط يبرر احتياج الرب لجحش !! ليس من أجلي أنا ولكن من اجل الناس !! ما هو السبب الذي يحتاج الرب جحشاً من أجله ؟ 
وهل من المنطق أنه لا يقول لتلاميذه أنكم لا تخبروا أصحاب الجحش عن سبب أخذكم للجحش إلا إذا سألوكم عن ذلك ؟ ألا تعتبر هذه سرقة ؟ سبحان الله ! رب .. ويحتاج إلى جحش ؟الإجابة
فقط أعطوا الناس سبب واحد فقط يبرر احتياج الرب لجحش !! ليس من أجلي أنا ولكن من اجل الناس !! ما هو السبب الذي يحتاج الرب جحشاً من أجله ؟ 
المبرر الوحيد لهذا الأمر هو أنه يريد أن يدخل الى اورشليم, أي يريد ركوبة. اليس هذا مبرر كافي؟! 
السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو إنسان كامل يسير على قدميه ويتعب ويحتاج الى توصيلة, ولم يكن يملك في الجسد أي شيء . بل أنه لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه, ولكنه كان يتكل على الله في تدبير احتياجاته بالكامل, والله يرسل له ما يساعده على تحقيق احتيجاته, فهو يطلب من المرأة السامرية أن يشرب, ويطلب من بطرس أن يذهب الى النهر ليصيد سمكة منها يدفع الجزية ... ويعين واحد من تلاميذه ليكون أمين صندوق يستقبل التبرعات التي تساعده على الخدمة ولتحقيق رؤيته التي أرسله الله اليها ... هل هذا السبب كافي؟ كنت أظن أن السبب واضح في النص. 
الأمر الغير واضح لدي الساءل هو الخلط المستمر بين هوية المسيح وغرسالية المسيح, والمسيح عندما جاء مرسلاً من قبل الله جاء أنسان خادم, وجد في الهيئة كإنسان, لذلك لا يوجد أي مشكلة في أن يعلن أحتياجه. الخلط لدى الساءل وليس النص الذي هو واضح جداً. 
تقول 
وهل من المنطق أنه لا يقول لتلاميذه أنكم لا تخبروا أصحاب الجحش عن سبب أخذكم للجحش إلا إذا سألوكم عن ذلك ؟ ألا تعتبر هذه سرقة ؟ سبحان الله ! رب .. ويحتاج إلى جحش ؟
وأنت هنا تحاول أن تحرف في النص, فالمسيح لا يقول لتلاميذه لا تخبروا أحدا إلا إذا سأل!!! بل قال عندما يسألوكم قولوا, فالسؤال بالنسبة للمسيح كان حتمي, اي شيء سيحدث وليس شيء من المحتمل أن يحدث. 
اقرأ النص جيداً ولا تحمله أكثر من معناه. ​


----------



## ava bishoy son (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك عن ردودك وتعبك فى نقلها لينا​*


----------



## emad_hanna (20 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

أعتذر عن التأخير 

السؤال: 21 

(هل معقول) هل الحمير يوحى لها ؟ وهل الحمار يردع نبي عن حماقة ؟
رسالة بطرس الثانية 2عدد16:  ولكنه حصل على توبيخ تعديه إذ منع حماقة النبي حمار أعجم ناطقا بصوت إنسان. (svd)
وأصل هذه القصة كما هو معروف إقتبسها صاحب رسالة بطرس من العقد القديم سفر العدد 22عدد25-31

الإجابة
لنقرأ القصة في سفر العدد حتى نفهم ما المقصود من هذا الحوار "فَقَامَ بَلْعَامُ صَبَاحًا وَشَدَّ عَلَى أَتَانِهِ وَانْطَلَقَ مَعَ رُؤَسَاءِ مُوآبَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ مُنْطَلِقٌ، وَوَقَفَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِيُقَاوِمَهُ وَهُوَ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى أَتَانِهِ وَغُلاَمَاهُ مَعَهُ. َفأَبْصَرَتِ الأَتَانُ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ وَاقِفًا فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَسَيْفُهُ مَسْلُولٌ فِي يَدِهِ، فَمَالَتِ الأَتَانُ عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ وَمَشَتْ فِي الْحَقْلِ. فَضَرَبَ بَلْعَامُ الأَتَانَ لِيَرُدَّهَا إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ. ثُمَّ وَقَفَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ فِي خَنْدَق لِلْكُرُومِ، لَهُ حَائِطٌ مِنْ هُنَا وَحَائِطٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. َلَمَّا أَبْصَرَتِ الأَتَانُ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ زَحَمَتِ الْحَائِطَ، وَضَغَطَتْ رِجْلَ بَلْعَامَ بِالْحَائِطِ، فَضَرَبَهَا أَيْضًا. ثُمَّ اجْتَازَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ أَيْضًا وَوَقَفَ فِي مَكَانٍ ضَيِّق حَيْثُ لَيْسَ سَبِيلٌ لِلنُّكُوبِ يَمِينًا أَوْ شِمَالاً. فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَتِ الأَتَانُ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ، رَبَضَتْ تَحْتَ بَلْعَامَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ بَلْعَامَ وَضَرَبَ الأَتَانَ بِالْقَضِيبِ. فَفَتَحَ الرَّبُّ فَمَ الأَتَانِ، فَقَالَتْ لِبَلْعَامَ: «مَاذَا صَنَعْتُ بِكَ حَتَّى ضَرَبْتَنِي الآنَ ثَلاَثَ دَفَعَاتٍ؟». فَقَالَ بَلْعَامُ لِلأَتَانِ: «لأَنَّكِ ازْدَرَيْتِ بِي. لَوْ كَانَ فِي يَدِي سَيْفٌ لَكُنْتُ الآنَ قَدْ قَتَلْتُكِ». فَقَالَتِ الأَتَانُ لِبَلْعَامَ: «أَلَسْتُ أَنَا أَتَانَكَ الَّتِي رَكِبْتَ عَلَيْهَا مُنْذُ وُجُودِكَ إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ؟ هَلْ تَعَوَّدْتُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكَ هكَذَا؟» فَقَالَ: «لاَ»..." سفر العدد 22: 21 -31
ولقد أراد الرسول بطرس أن يقدم تعليما في العهد الجديد عن الذين تمردوا على الله فتذكر هؤلاء الذين سلكوا مثلما سلك بلعام بطل قصتنا في سفر العدد فقال في رسالته الثانية وفي الاصحاح الثاني " .... هُمْ عُيُونٌ مَمْلُوَّةٌ فِسْقًا، لاَ تَكُفُّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، خَادِعُونَ النُّفُوسَ غَيْرَ الثَّابِتَةِ. لَهُمْ قَلْبٌ مُتَدَرِّبٌ فِي الطَّمَع أَوْلاَدُ اللَّعْنَةِ قَدْ تَرَكُوا الطَّرِيقَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ، فَضَلُّوا، تَابِعِينَ طَرِيقَ بَلْعَامَ بْنِ بَصُورَ الَّذِي أَحَبَّ أُجْرَةَ الإِثْمِ وَلكِنَّهُ حَصَلَ عَلَى تَوْبِيخِ تَعَدِّيهِ، إِذْ مَنَعَ حَمَاقَةَ النَّبِيِّ حِمَارٌ أَعْجَمُ نَاطِقًا بِصَوْتِ إِنْسَانٍ" 
هذه هي القصة, ومن الواضح أن صديقنا هذا لا يصدق القصة لا أكثر ولا أقل لأني بحثت عن السؤال فلم اجد, وسؤالي أنا: ألا تؤمن بالمعجزات؟! لماذا آمنت بنبي يعيش داخل حوت ثلاث أيام أو مجموعة تنام في كهف سنين هذه عددها ... هل يعقل هذا؟ ... وأخيراً لنفتش في مصادركم عن نفس الفكرة, فماذا قيل؟ ورد في كتاب "اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة" للإمام السيوطي الحديث التالي عن النبي وهو يُكَلِّم حماراً، وُجِدَت في حديث الحمار:
حدثنا محمد بن مزيد أبو جعفر مولى نبي هاشم عن أبي حذيفة موسى بن مسعود عن عبداللّه بن حبيب الهذلي عن أبي عبدالرحمن السلمي عن أبي منظور قال لما فتح اللّه على نبيه خيبر أصابه من سهمه أربعة أزواج نعال وأربعة أزواج خفاف وعشرة أواق ذهب وفضة وحمار أسود فقال للحمار ما اسمك قال يزيد بن شهاب أخرج اللّه من ظهر جدي ستين حماراً كلهم لم يركبه إلا نبي ولم يبق من نسل جدي غيري ولا من الأنبياء غيرك وقد كنت قبلك لرجل من اليهود وكنت أعثر به عمداً وكان يجيع بطني ويضرب ظهري فقال قد سميتك يعفور قال أتشتهي الأتان قال لا وكان يبعث به إلى باب الرجل فيأتي الباب فيقرعه برأسه فإذا خرج إليه صاحب الدار أومأ إليه أن أجب رسول اللّه فلما قبض جاء إلى بئر كانت لأبي الهيثم فتردى فيها جزعاً، موضوع: قال ابن حبان لا أصل له وإسناده ليس بشيء ولا يجوز الاحتجاج بمحمد بن مزيد.‏

فإن كان نبي الإسلام بحسب جلال الدين السيوطي يُكلم الحمار والحمار يرد عليه، فلماذا تستغرب بل وتطعن في صحة حادثة الحمار الذي كلّمَ بلعام؟ مع العلم أن القصة ذكرها بشكلٍ حرفي أيضاً بن كثير الدمشقي في كتابه البداية والنهاية، طبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي، بيروت.
ويرد حديث آخر في البداية والنهاية، بالشكل التالي،
ثمَّ قال أبو نعيم: حدَّثنا أحمد بن محمد بن الحارث العنبريّ، حدَّثنا أحمد بن يوسف بن سفيان، حدَّثنا إبراهيم بن سويد النَّخعيّ، حدَّثنا عبد الله بن أذينة الطَّائيّ عن ثور بن يزيد، عن خالد بن معلاة بن جبل قال: أتى النَّبيّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم وهو بخيبر حمار أسود فوقف بين يديه، فقال: ((من أنت؟))
فقال: أنا عمرو بن فهران كنَّا سبعة إخوة، وكلَّنا ركبنا الأنبياء، وأنا أصغرهم وكنت لك، فملكني رجل من اليهود وكنت إذ أذكرك عثرت به فيوجعني ضرباً. فقال النَّبيّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: ((فأنت يعفور)).
لنرجع للنص المقدس, أن قصتنا هذه تعبر عن ذلك الرجل الذي تجاهل صوت الله, حتى أن الحمار الأعجم أستطاع أن يميز ما لم يميزه صديقنا النبي المزعوم, هل هناك اشر من هذا؟ ولكن الرسول بطرس قال أن هذا الطريق – طريق التمرد على الارادة الإلهية – ليس غريباً أنَّ كثيرون اتبعوا طريق التمرد الذي كان طريق بلعام نفسه وأصموا آذانهم لتكون نهايتهم مثل نهاية بلعام 
عزيزي طارح السؤال 
لا يوجد سؤال, ولكن يوجد قصة بطلها رجل لم يرد أن يطيع الله, وأزاغه الطمع فاراد المكافأة أكثر من طاعة الله ... ولكن الله أصر على أن ينفذ ما يريد ... والله قادر على كل شيء حتى أن يجعل الحمار العجم يتكلم ... ولكن قلوبنا أحياناً تكون أكثر غباءا من ذلك النبي الذي لم ير قدرة الله ولا اعجازه فيخشع ويعلن توبته, ولكن استبدل طريقه وتحايل وقدم مشورة شريرة مثله . 
اسأل الله أن يعطي كل انسان منا قلبا مطيعا لمشيئة الله, قلبا فهيما يرى ارادة الله ويسجد له قائلا أطيعك وأطيع عملك في داخلي.


----------



## frenzy55 (20 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

تعمي عيونهم حتي ان الحمار يوعظهم 
شكرا علي المجهود الرائع وربنا يباركك


----------



## emad_hanna (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 22 

( هل معقول ) كيف يركب رجل على حمار وجحش معاً في نفس الوقت ؟
جاء في إنجيل متى 21عدد7 : وأتيا بالأتان والجحش ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما. (svd)


الإجابة
لفهم هذه المُعضِلة الظاهرية ينبغي الاستعانة بإنجيل مرقس 11: 2 "وَقَالَ لَهُمَا:«اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَأَنْتُمَا دَاخِلاَنِ إِلَيْهَا تَجِدَانِ جَحْشًا مَرْبُوطًا لَمْ يَجْلِسْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ. فَحُلاََّهُ وَأْتِيَا بِه" (قارن لوقا 19: 30).
العبارة الأخيرة (جَحْشًا مَرْبُوطًا لَمْ يَجْلِسْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ.) هي مفتاح الحل لفهم هذا الأمر. وبحسب متى 21: 7 "وَأَتَيَا بِالأَتَانِ وَالْجَحْشِ، وَوَضَعَا عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابَهُمَا فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِمَا." وزكريا 9: 9 حيث الاقتباس الذي اقتبسه متى "اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ." يتضح التالي:
أن الجحش لم يجلس عليه أحد من الناس من قبل، ولكي يهدأ ينبغي أن يؤتى بأحد الوالدين (إما الحمار أو الإتان)، وهنا قد جيء بالإتان مع الجحش. فمن المعروف أيضاً أن تقديم الجحش إلى الخدمة (سواء للحراثة أو للحمل أو للركوب)، ينبغي أن يتم برفقة الحمار أو الإتان (أحد الأبوين) لكي يهدأ الجحش.
الأمر الآخر الذي هو بحاجة إلى الانتباه ومن خلال الاستعانة بالنص اليوناني لما جاء في متى يتضح أن البشير استخدم ضميرين شخصيين في العدد الجمع وللشخص الغائب (عادة يتم استخدام هذا الضمير للدلالة على الملكية). يستخدم البشير متى الضمير الأول ليقول أن الناس وضعوا الثياب عليهما (حرفيّاً عليهم لأن اللغة اليونانية ليس فيها مثنى لذلك يتم اللجوء إلى العدد الجمع) أي على الإتان وعلى الجحش. أما الضمير الثاني فيستخدمه البشير متى مع الثياب (وجلس عليهم) أي جلس على الثياب. علماً أن كلمة الثياب وردت في العدد الجمع وليس المفرد أو المثنى. كذلك الضمير الأول أقرب إلى الحيوانين، والضمير الثاني أقرب إلى الثياب من جهة ترتيب الكلمات في الجملة اليونانية، مما يؤكد من الناحية القواعدية جلوس يسوع على الثياب التي على الجحش وليس على الجحش والإتان.
الأمر الآخر هو أن الجحش والإتان يسيران جنباً إلى جنب مما يعني الوحدة الجامعة. فحتى إن كان النص العربي يقول جلس عليهما فهذا لا يعني بشكلٍ حرفي، لأنهما كانا يسيران جنباً إلى جنب، كما أن النص اليوناني واضح جداً.
يتضح هذا الأمر أكثر من خلال الاستعانة بالترجمة السريانية لهذا النص، وهي الترجمة المعروفة باسم (البشيتطا) أي البسيطة. حيث فهم المترجم النص اليوناني تماماً ولكي يُزيل سوء الفهم قام بترجمتها بالشكل التالي: "وأتو بالحمار والجحش ووضعوا على الجحش ملابسهم فركب عليه يسوع."


----------



## صوت الرب (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

*رائع جدا ...
أجوبتك منطقية و قوية ...
*


----------



## youhnna (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا اخى عماد على موضوعك الهام
حقا انه مفيد جدا
ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Michael (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

*الرب يبارك حياتك يا emad_hanna*


----------



## Hallelujah (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

شكرا اخونا يوحنا على الكلام المفحم
الرب يبارك حياتك ويعطيك المزيد من الهبات الروحية العظيمة
مجدا للرب


----------



## emad_hanna (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

شكرا اخوتي, أنتم مشجعون جدا 

السؤال: 23 

( تناقضات )  ممنوع اللمس أم مسموح اللمس ؟
من التناقضات الموجودة في الإنجيل نجد انه قد  ورد في إنجيل يوحنا  20: 17 قول المسيح لمريم المجدلية: لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد ... الا اننا نجد بعد ذلك في العدد 27 من نفس الإصحاح ان المسيح يقول لتوما : هات اصبعك . . وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي !! 

الإجابة
للإجابة عن هذا السؤال علينا الاستعانة ببعض المعرفة في اللغة اليونانية، وهنا الكلمة المستخدمة في تعبير يسوع "لا تلمسيني" هي الفعل اليوناني haptomai، الذي من ضمن معانيه: اللمس، المعانقة، التعلُّق. هذا الفعل جاء في صيغة الأمر وفي زمن المضارع، ولأنه مسبوق بأداة نفي يكون معناه التوقف عن عمل مستمر. لذلك أفضل معنى بحسب سياق النص ومن خلال مقارنة هذا النص مع ما جاء في متى 28: 9، يكون التوقف عن التمسك أو التعلُّق بيسوع. 
يقول النص في متى 28: 1-9 "وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ.وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ، وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ. فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ. فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ :«لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا، فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ. وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا». فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ. وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ."
كلمة "أمسكتا" في الآية التاسعة من متى 28 هي من الفعل اليوناني kratew، وهي كلمة مرادفة للفعل السابق haptomai الذي استخدمه البشير يوحنا. وواضح هنا أن مريم المجدلية قد تكررت في الحادثتين لذلك استخدم كل من البشيرين التعبير الذي يتوافق معه، لكن تم توصيل الفكرة. وهي أن كل من مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى عندما رأتا يسوع أمسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له. ومن الواضح جداً أن يوحنا يقوم بنقل نفس الفكرة لكنه اختار أن يتحدث عن مريم المجدلية أكثر من مريم الأخرى التي يشاركه متى في عدم ذكر اسمها.
مع أن هذا ليس موضوع هذا السؤال، لكن هذا جزء من الفرق بين مفهوم الوحي في المسيحية ومفهومه في الإسلام. في المسيحية هناك العنصر الإلهي وهناك العنصر البشري. حيث يرد في رسالة بطرس الأولى الأصحاح الأول والعددين 20-21 التالي: "20 عَالِمِينَ هذَا أَوَّلاً: أَنَّ كُلَّ نُبُوَّةِ الْكِتَابِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ تَفْسِيرٍ خَاصٍّ. 21 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ."
وهنا ينبغي التعليق على الآية 21 حيث بحسب قواعد اللغة اليونانية يرد اسم المفعول "مسوقين feromenoi" في الزمن المضارع مما يعني التوافق في الزمن مع زمن الفعل الرئيسي "تَكَلَّمَ". هذا يعني، أن اللحظة التي كان كتّاب الكتاب المقدس يكتبون ويسطرون فيها كلمات الوحي، كانوا مسوقين من الروح القدس. وكلمة "مسوقين" يُفَضَّل ترجمتها إلى محمولين وهي كلمة تُستخدم لشراع القارب أو السفينة الذي يحتضن الهواء فيتسبب في دفع القارب أو السفينة إلى الأمام.
نعود الآن إلى توما الذي لم يُصَدِّق حادثة قيام يسوع من بين الأموات. حيث قراءة متأنية للأعداد التي ورد فيها ذكر عدم تصديق توما كافية بأن ترد على التساؤل المطروح. لاحظ يوحنا 20: 26-29"وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضًا دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ، وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسْطِ وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!». 27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا:«هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا». 28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ:«رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!». 29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا»."
مع أن الشرح السابق لعملية تمسُّك مريم بيسوع وسجودها له مع مريم الأخرى كافٍ ووافٍ، إلاّ أني أجد نفسي مضطراً إلى التعامل مع قصر النظر الموجود في قراءة الكتاب المقدس من قِبَل من يطرح مثل هذه الأسئلة، الرب يعطي من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس فهماً وإدراكاً لعمق التعليم الموجود فيه.
لاحظ أن توما لم يقم بعملية وضع اصبعه إذ بمُجرَّد رؤيته ليسوع آمن مباشرةً، وصرخ من شدة دهشته لرؤية يسوع بكلِّ إيمان وقال ربِّي وإلهي. وهذا واضح من خلال رد يسوع عليه بالقول، لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت! طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا. وهنا يتضح من خلال تصرف توما ورد يسوع عليه أنه لم يقم بلمس يسوع. فمن أين جاء السائل بهذا التعارض المزعوم؟! أترك الإجابة لضميره.
الى السؤال التالي.


----------



## emad_hanna (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 24 

( المسيح )  من الذي أدخل الشيطان في يهوذا ؟
جاء في إنجيل يوحنا 13 عدد 26-27 قول السيد المسيح عن يهوذا : 26  اجاب يسوع هو ذاك الذي اغمس انا اللقمة واعطيه.فغمس اللقمة واعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي. (27)  فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان.فقال له يسوع ما انت تعمله فاعمله باكثر سرعة. (svd) 
ومعنى هذا أن السيد المسيح هو الذي أدخل الشيطان على يهوذا !! وهل عرفت يد المسيح عليه السلام إلا الخير والإحسان ؟ 

الإجابة
لقد أجبت انت على السؤال ولم يعد هناك أي داع لأن أجيب, هل عرفت يد المسيح إلا الإحسان, فالمسيح كان يجول يصنع خيرا ويحرر جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس, فكيف يمكن أن يأمر الشيطان ليدخل يهوذا. 
أن ما تقرأه هنا هو تسلسل الأحداث, بعد أن غمس اللقمة واعطاها ليهوذا بدأ يهوذا يفكر في الكيفية التي يسلم بها السيد, وهذا بالطبع من خلال وسوسة الشيطان له. 
إذا رجعت إلى بداية الأصحاح 13 فسوف تجد إجابة واضحة عن سؤالك في الآية 2 "فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ، وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ،" ثم نقرأ في يوحنا 13: 10-11 التالي: "قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ، بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ». لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ، لِذلِكَ قَالَ: «لَسْتُمْ كُلُّكُمْ طَاهِرِينَ»." بل أن تسلسل الأحداث يبدأ قبل ذلك بكثير، ففي يوحنا 6: 70-71 نقرأ التالي: "أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَلَيْسَ أَنِّي أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ، الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ؟ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْكُمْ شَيْطَانٌ!» قَالَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ، لأَنَّ هذَا كَانَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ، وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ."
إذاً كان يهوذا من البدء يفكر في خيانة يسوع وليس أن يهوذا بعد أن أكل اللقمة التي أعطاها يسوع دخله الشيطان بسبب يسوع. فهذا افتراء على النص ودليل على عدم فهم القراءة البسيطة للنص.
فهنا نرى أن يسوع بالرغم من معرفته المُسبَقَة عن هوية يهوذا وأنه سوف يقوم بتسليمه، فقد اختاره ليكون من بين الاثني عشر تلميذاً لكي يتلمذه ولكي يُعطيه فرصة لكي يتغير، ولم ينفع ذلك مع يهوذا. بل أن يسوع تعامل مع يهوذا بحنية حتى وقت الخيانة والتسليم، لاحظ ماذا يقول ليهوذا عندما اقترب مع الجند ليقبضوا عليه كما ورد في متى 26: 50 "فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا صَاحِبُ، لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟»"
نعم أخي السائل، لقد أصبت حينما ذكرت أن يد المسيح لم تعرف غير السلام والخير، فهل تؤمن به لتنال من خيراته وسلامه؟


----------



## emad_hanna (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 25 
( أخطاء علمية )  عهد آدم حتى ميلاد المسيح  ؟
يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس أن عمر البشرية بحساب التواريخ وعلماء اللاهوت والمفسرين كلٌ على حسب توراته كما هو الآتي : فى التوراة العبرية من عهد آدم حتى ميلاد المسيح هو ( 4004  ) سنة. و فى التوراة اليونانية من عهد آدم حتى ميلاد المسيح هو ( 5872  ) سنة. أما فى التوارة السامرية من عهد آدم حتى ميلاد المسيح هو (4700)سنة.
والسؤال هنا للعقلاء فقط , يقول الدكتور عبد الجليل شلبي :  "... وإبراهيم هو الابن العشرون له وولد بعده بنحو 1948 سنة ، وهذا تاريخ لا يصدق ولا يعقل ، هذا لأن إبراهيم عليه السلام وفد على سوريا في القرن الثامن عشر ق.م . عصر انتشار الهكسوس وهو عصر كانت الحضارة الانسانية قد تقدمت فيه شوطاً بعيداً جداً ، لا يحدث إلا في آلآف عديدة من السنين ، وعلى سبيل المثال كان العصر الجليدي في أوربا في نحو 500.000 - 400.000 ق م ، وفي الأرض التي عاش بها العبرانيون ترك أسلافهم أدوات حجرية وجدت في كهوف عدلون وجبل الكرمل وأم قطفة . . وغيرها وهي على حظ من الصنعة ، ويقدر العصر الحجري في هذه البقاع أنه كان في نحو 150.00 سنة ق . م . وإذن فتقدير ميلاد إبراهيم انه 1944 تقدير ظاهر السخف . 

الإجابة
	أولاً، لا ينبغي أن تسرد أمور من دون توثيق، فمن هم العلماء والمفسرين الذين قالوا بذلك؟ 
لم يؤرخ الكتاب المقدس تاريخ البشر منذ البداية الى إبراهيم, ولكنه أرَّخ من كان له دور حيوي في تاريخ البشر, وربما جاءت حقبات وحقبات من التاريخ ما بين آدم وإبراهيم هي مرحلة أكتشاف البشر للأرض, ولكن الكتاب لم يجد لها دور هام في تاريخ الخلاص البشري فلم يشر اليها. 
	الكتاب المقدس يؤرخ ولكنه ليس كتاب تاريخ, يرصد بعض تحركات البشر ولكنه ليس كتاب توثيق فلا يمكن أن نعتبره أرشيف مواليد ووفيات. 
انه كتاب يحكي تاريخ معاملات الله مع البشر, ويصف كيف أرضوه وأخفقوا في ارضاؤه, والوسيلة التي من خلالها يمكن ان يرجعوا اليه ويتوبوا له. هذا هو هم الكتاب المقدس وشغله الشاغل ومحور توثيقه لكل الأمور. وهو قد نجح في مهمته تماماً. فليتك تستقي منه ما هو لفائدتك, وابحث عن تاريخ الأرض وجيولجيا الأرض في ابحاث العملاء والمختصون. 
ثانياً، الكتاب المقدس لا يُعطي عمر الإنسان من آدم إلى المسيح ومن المسيح إلى يومنا هذا، بل هذه اجتهادات يقوم بها الدارسون عند دراسة الأعمار المذكورة في سلاسل النسب.
ثالثاً، لا تهدف سلاسل النسب الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس إلى إظهار عمر الإنسان على الأرض، ولكن من أجل تعقُّب الأسماء الممثلة في سلسلة النسب التي تقود إلى إبراهيم، النسل الذي من خلاله سيبارك الله جميع قبائل الأرض، نسل الفادي الموعود. لذلك السؤال من أساسه خطأ.
رابعاً، هذه السلاسل قصيرة نوعاً ما، وهي موجودة فقط بسبب قرب علاقتها بنسل الوعد. مثلاً، سلسلة نسب إسماعيل في تك 25: 12-18 أقصر من سلسلة نسب عيسو في تك 36، لماذا؟ لأن عيسو له علاقة أقرب إلى العبرانيين من إسماعيل.
خامساً، كتّاب الكتاب المقدس الذين دوّنوا سلاسل النسب لم يوحوا أبداً في طيّات كتاباتهم أن يقدموا سلسلة نسب متكاملة (جد-أب-ابن-حفيد)، بل على العكس كان الكتّاب يتوقعون أن يفهم القرّاء أن الأسماء المكتوبة ما هي إلى اختيارات من عدة أجيال، فلم يهتم الكتّاب أن يدونوا أعمار متكاملة لأسباب تعود إليهم.
سادساً، خذ على سبيل المثال متى حيث يقول في سلسلة النسب التي يقدمها في مت 1: 1-17: "كتاب مواليد يسوع المسيح. . .جميع الأجيال من إبراهيم إلى داود. . . ومن داو إلى السبي. . ." فنلاحظ متى مع أنه ذكر جميع الأجيال إلاّ أنه في العدد الثامن يهمل ذكر ثلاثة ملوك من يهوذا، وفي العدد 11 يحذف يهوياقيم بعد يوشيا، لذلك من الواضح أن متى يستخدم كلمة "وَلَدَ" بمعنى من "نسل" فلان الفلاني وليس الابن المباشر له.
سابعاً، عودة أخرى إلى سلسلة نسب متى، ولاحظ أن السلسلة مقسمة إلى ثلاثة أقسام يحتوي كل منها على 14 اسم. ولكن بالملاحظة الجيدة نجد أن مجموع الأسماء هو 40 بدلاً من 42 الذي هو ناتج جمع الأقسام الثلاثة. فهل أخطأ متى؟ بالطبع لا. لأن الاسم الأخير في القسم الأول هو نفسه الاسم الأول في القسم الثاني، والاسم الأخير في القسم الثاني هو نفسه الاسم الأول في القسم الثالث، فهو يقوم بوضع هذه الأسماء في أقسام ذي 14 اسم لكل قسم لكي يسهل حفظها وليس لإضافتها بشكل عددي قسم1+قسم2+قسم3 ليكون المجموع 42 اسماً.
نفس الأمر ينطبق على سفر التكوين، لذلك لا يوجد أساس في سلسلة النسب من آدم إلى نوح يتم اعتماده لاحتساب عمر الإنسان، ببساطة لأن الكتاب المقدس لم يَقصُد تقديم هذه المفردة لأسباب أخرى غير احتساب عمر الإنسان.


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

ربنا يعوض تعبك خير


----------



## صوت الرب (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*



emad_hanna قال:


> من الواضح أن متى يستخدم كلمة "وَلَدَ" بمعنى من "نسل" فلان الفلاني وليس الابن المباشر له.



*نقطة هامة جدا ...*


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

متابع و منتظر تكملة الرد على بقية الأسئلة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## juggle (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*



emad_hanna قال:


> السؤال الثاني
> ( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
> يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي :
> ( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ]
> ...


بما انك تقول بان الله عادل فمن العدل ان ينزع هذه الالام من الرجل والمرأه
لكن انت تقول ليكون عادل فقد ساوا بين الناس قبل وبعد مجيئ المسيح حتى يكون عادل

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل كان الله يعلم انه سوف يكون أناس قبل مجيئ المسيح؟

بالطبع كان يعلم

اذا كان يعلم لماذا لم يرسل المسيح(ابنه الوحيد كما تدعون) بعد ما انزل ادم على الارض؟

حسب عقيدتكم الاولى ان يرسل ابنه قبل جميع الرسل حتى من آمن به ذهبت عنه اللعنه التي لعن بها كما تقولون وشفيت المرأه من الاوجاع وذهب التعب عن الرجل

اخي تخبرونا ان كتابكم كلام الله فنقرأه نحن فنرى فيه اختلافات كثير 
حتى الترجمه من اللغات الاصليه العربيه يوجد بها لعب

صدقني انتم تترجمون ما تريدوا ان تامنوا به ويؤمن الناس البسطاء

يقول الله في  القرآن الكريم (أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدتم فيه اختلافا كثيرا)

لقد وضع الله في القرآن معيار للذي من عند الله والذي ليس من عند الله وكتابكم مليئ بالاختلافات

تفحص الكتاب المقدس لمره واحده بعين ناقده كما تتفحصون دوما القرآن وسوف تفهم ما اعنيه

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

ماشاءالله عليك

اجوبتك جميلة جدا

و انا استفدت من الاجوبة الموجودة

ربي يبارك بيك لترفع الصليب عاليا


----------



## pop201 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

*روعة يامستر عماد بجد ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك محبة وخير موضوع اكثر رائع بس المهم يستفادوا ويقروا شكرآ ليك*


----------



## Twin (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي juggle*



juggle قال:


> بما انك تقول بان الله عادل فمن العدل ان ينزع هذه الالام من الرجل والمرأه
> لكن انت تقول ليكون عادل فقد ساوا بين الناس قبل وبعد مجيئ المسيح حتى يكون عادل
> 
> السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل كان الله يعلم انه سوف يكون أناس قبل مجيئ المسيح؟
> ...


 
*أعتقد في مشاركتك السابقة أنت مقتبس رد الأخ عماد ومن الصعب أن تكون هذه الأجابة علي هذا السؤال صعبة الفهم عليك*
*أرجو منك القراءة مرة أخري والتدقيق *

*وبالنسبة لسؤالك الغريب فهو عائم وغير مفهوم وفي أحتياج للتدقيق*
*وكم أتمني أن أراك بأسألتك هنا في موضوع خاص أو في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحة*
*وسنكون بنعمة الرب علي قدر المسؤلية وسنجيبك*
​*رجاء ........................*​*أين الأخ عماد حنا *
*وهل الأخ أبن البابا هو هو عماد حنا أم غيره*
*ومن سيكمل هذا الموضوع أهو أبن البابا أم عماد حنا *
*وكم أتمني وعلي المستوي الشخصي أيضاح مصدر هذه الأسئلة *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## سابور واسحق (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​

عزيزى سواء تقتنع او لم تقتنع هذا ليس مجالة هنا ، لديك اعتراض معين على نقطة او نقد فلتقدمة لنا ، ام تقتنع ام لا فهذا يختص بك انت وحدك


----------



## emad_hanna (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

تحياتي

اري أن هناك اجابات قد وضعت في هذا الموضوع،  هل تسمحوا لي أن أضع أجاباتي أيضا؟ ...


----------



## emad_hanna (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

كنت قد توقفت عند السؤال السادس والعشرين لنكمل؟ 
السؤال: 26
( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا لم يفدي البشر في عهد آدم ؟
عندما وقعت المعصية لم يكن هناك الا آدم وحواء ، وبناء عليه لماذا ترك إله المحبة والسلام الانسانية تتوالد تحت ناموس اللعنة والخطية وان يعم الفساد وينتشر ؟!!
إختر الإجابة من الآتي : ضع علامة صح أمام الإجابة الصحيحة :
أ- الرب لم يغفر للبشر ولم يقتل نفسه على الصليب من أجلهم في عهد آدم لأنه لم يكن مثلث الأقانيم في هذا الوقت .
ب- الرب لم يقتل إبنه في عهد آدم لأنه لم تكن خطرت على باله فكرة الصلب والفداء حينها و كان غاضب من آدم
ت - لم يقتل إبنه في هذا الوقت لأن الرب كان عقيدته زمان كما في حزقيال 18عدد20 : النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون. (svd) حتى غير رأيه وأصبح العكس وأن الإله ممكن يُقتل بدلاً عن البشر وأصبح الإبن يحمل خطيئة الأب .
ث - لأنه قال هكذا في سفر الخروج 14عدد9 : فاذا ضل النبي وتكلم كلاما فانا الرب قد اضللت ذلك النبي وسأمد يدي عليه وابيده من وسط شعبي اسرائيل. (svd) فكان غرضه أن يضل الناس من هذا الزمان حتى قتله إبنه من أجلنا. ولأنه قال هكذا أيضاً : في تيماثوس الثانية 2عدد11 : ولاجل هذا سيرسل اليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب (svd) فكان قصده إضلال البشرية .
ج - قصة الصلب والفداء هي خرافة ومن المستحيل أن يقتل الله نفسه أو يقتل إبنه من أجل خطيئة إرتكبها آدم ولم يكن آدم يعلم من الأساس أنها خطيئة لأن الشجرة التي أكل منها آدم هي شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فقبلها لم يكن عارفاً للخير أو الشر . تكوين 2عدد17 , تكوين 3عدد22

الإجابة
للأسف لا توجد ولا إجابة صحيحة ... سأفند إجاباتك كلها , وأرد عليها وبعدها سأعطيك الإجابة الصحيحة
الاقتراح الأول (أ): الله لا يتغير, ولكننا نعرفه بحسب الإعلان الذي يعطيه لنا, ونحن ندركه بالتدريج بحسب ذلك الاعلان, فإذا كان الله يتغير لكنا أشقى جميع الناس ... لأننا لا نعلم غدا ماذا سيحدث, وماذا سيكون عليه الله غدا ... الكون يتغير والله ثابت في صفاته وفي ذاته. له كل السجود والخضوع والحمد إلى الأبد.
الاقتراح الثاني (ب): الله كان يعرف أنه سيفدي آدم, لأنه قال لآدم أن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحية ... كما أنه أوضح أن الرضا الالهي سيأتي من خلال الذبيحة, لذلك قبل ذبيحة هابيل, فهذا الفداء البدلي كان مشروحا من أيام آدم، وعليه، ذلك الحل أيضا غير وارد في المسيحية مطلقاً.
الاقتراح الثالث (ت): الرب قانونه ودستوره ثابتان، لا يتغيران, ولكن الله سيتعامل مع كل شخص بحسب خطيئته وهذا أكيد, ولكنه سيسدد الثمن الرئيسي الذي سبب هذا التشوه من الأساس ... فخطيئة آدم شوهت في خلقته التي أرادها الله له, فماذا كانت النتيجة؟ أطفال مشوهون ... وكان لابد من العلاج ... وما هو العلاج؟ ... سداد أجرة الخطية الذي هو موت ... بعدها: من يأتي الى الله ويطلب الغفران على حساب دم المسيح يُغفر له.
الاقتراح الرابع (ث) حاشا لله أن يقصد إضلال البشرية ... والا لكان ترك آدم على عماه, وما يقال في هذا النص المقصود به سير الأحداث بسماح من الله وليس بواعز منه, لعلك تذكر الآية القرآنية أن الله "يضل من يشاء" فهل إرادة الله هنا الإضلال؟
الاقتراح الخامس (ج): حاشا أن تكون القصة ضلال. ثم أن القصة مؤكدة تاريخيا بصورة لا تقبل الشك, ومن أنكرها أنكرها بعد 600 عام كامل من حدوثها ... فكيف لنا أن نصدق هذا! هل نكذب التاريخ والوحي لنصدق قصة لم يعِشْ أحداثها أحد؟ ... هذا ضد العقل والمنطق.
إذا فالاجابات المقترحة كلها خاطئة ... إذاً فبعد أن كنت الأستاذ الذي تعطي الاختيارات للإجابة الصحيحة أسمح لي أن أقلب الأدوار لتكون أنت التلميذ في مدرسة الكتاب المقدس لأعلمك لماذا لم يفد الله البشر في عهد آدم ... وسأضع نقاطاً هامة وبسيطة لكي تستوعبها.
1- لأن الله هو الخالق وهو منظم الكون وحافظه، لذلك فهو يعمل وفق نظام وترتيب، ووفق خطة متكاملة لا نستطيع أن نفهم منها إلا ما يُعلِنه لنا في كلمته، الكتاب المقدس. إن كان الله قد قام مباشرةً بتصحيح ما قام آدم وحواء بعمله (الخطية)، فأين القصاص الذي قال أنه سوف يقاصص به آدم إن تعدى وصية الله؟ لذلك سوف يُعتبر ذلك خرقاً للقانون الذي وضعه الله. وبما أن الله بارّ وليس فيه أي غش، لذلك لا يستطيع (أكرر وأقول) لا يستطيع الله أن يكسر قانوناً قد وضعه للبشر لكي يلتزموا به. إن قام بعمل ذلك، فقد أصبح إلهاً هوائياً، أي يحلو له عمل ما يشاء، وهذا ضد طبيعة قداسته وكمالاته.
2- لم يفد الله البشر أيام آدم لكي يجعله يجرب أن يصلح من شأنه ويكتشف احتياجه الكامل لهذا الفداء. فأعطاه في البداية فكر الذبيحة، ولكن الأخطاء زادت واستفحلت حتى أن العالم دمر أيام نوح ودمرت منه مدن بالكامل في أوقات أخرى ... من هذا الفشل أراد الله أن يعلم الانسان انه بدونه لا يستطيع أن يخلص ثم أعطاه الشريعة أيام النبي موسى, فهل استطاع الإنسان حفظ الشريعة, كلا ... بل عاد وأخطأ وسجل لنا الوحي الالهي حاجة الانسان للخلاص, فالجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله.
3- لقد اختار الله أن يعلن عن ذاته للبشر بالتدريج حتى يستوعب الإنسان ذلك العمل الضخم للإصلاح الإلهي ... فلا يمكن أن يستوعبه آدم في بداية الخطأ, ولو عالج الله الخطأ سريعاً لاستباح آدم التمرد والعصيان أكثر فأكثر.
4- لا نستطيع أن نقول لله يارب لماذا, ولكننا نستطيع أن نحاول فهم ما فعله الله, فالحكمة منه, وما نقوم به نحن هو مُجَرَّد محاولة لفهم الأمور التي تدور حولنا.
5- لم يفقد آدم أو أي إنسان في العهد القديم فرصته في نوال الفداء, فكل من سجد لله في حدود الإعلان المتاح نال الخلاص, المشكلة في من قال: "لا" أو "حاشا أن يفعل هكذا," هؤلاء تمردوا من جديد على محبة الله وصنيعه, وهنا تكمن المشكلة الحقيقية.
لعلك لا تلاحظ أنك تدين الله سواء كان في المسيحية أو في الاسلام أو في أية ديانة ... فما هو قصدك من التعبير "لماذا ترك إله المحبة والسلام الانسانية تتوالد تحت ناموس اللعنة والخطية وأن يعم الفساد وينتشر؟" الفساد موجود الآن حتى بعد أن جاء إله الإسلام وأعطى القرآن، فلماذا سمح بهذا؟ أم أن الله الذي وصفه الإسلام ليس إله المحبة والسلام؟ ... سؤال سألته أنت وأنا أرده لك ... ولك كل التحية والاحترام.


----------



## emad_hanna (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 27

( الصلب والفداء ) أين العدل ؟ وأين العقل ؟
في قضية الصلب والفداء نرى الآتي : _ الانسان يخطىء ضد الله ! _ الله يتألم! _ الله يجعل نفسه ملعون وكفارة خطية! غلاطية ( 3عدد13 ) المسيح صار لعنة _ ليظهر للبشر بر الله !
وفي هذا نرى : أن الخاطيء هو الذي تكون خطيئته سبباً في تألم الله !!
ثم يحمل الله خطيئة هذا المذنب ويجعل نفسه مكانه ليظهر بره !!
فأي عدل هذا ؟ ثم العجب انك تجد أن الله قتل نفسه من أجل أن يغفر للبشر خطيئة لم يرتكبوها في حقه نفسه !! أو قتل نفسه ليرضي نفسه , شئ عجيب .

الإجابة
على الرغم من اختلافي مع كثير من التعبيرات اللاهوتية التي تفضل السائل واستخدمها, إلا أني لا أملك إلا أن أسجد في هذا السؤال لله, الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي.
هل يوجد حب أعظم من هذا؟!! أن يبذل أحد نفسه (طوعاً واختياراً) لأجل من أحب؟
بالتأكيد أضم صوتي للسائل وأقول: أين العدل؟
أحياناً نجد أن الأم تضحي لأجل ابنها أو ابنتها, وتقدم طواعية حياتها فداء لمن أحبت, سواء في عمليه جراحية أو عملية إنقاذ انتحارية, ويكون هذا قبس ضئيل مما فعله الله لأجل العالم، لأنه هكذا (بهذه الطريقة) أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. (يوحنا 3: 16)
عزيزي السائل: أنت تسأل وتختم سؤالك بهذه العبارة: شيء عجيب.
هو عجيب, ولكن لتنتهز الفرصة وتمد يدك فينقذك الله من الموت, لأن الله دفع ثمن الخطايا على الصليب وأعطى الجميع فرصة لنوال الغفران والخلاص. فلماذا لا تمد يدك. كثيرون كبرياؤهم يمنعهم من أن يمدوا أيديهم, قائلين إنهم بأعمالهم سيخلصون، ولكن هيهات, بدون الإيمان بهذا الأمر لا يمكن إرضاءه. والفرصة متاحة لكل إنسان الآن, لأن الله أحب العالم كله بدون استثناءات. فلنستفد جميعا من محبته العجيبة.
أنت قُلتْ: "فأي عدل هذا ؟ ثم العجب انك تجد أن الله قتل نفسه من أجل أن يغفر للبشر خطيئة لم يرتكبوها في حقه نفسه !! أو قتل نفسه ليرضي نفسه , شئ عجيب ."
سؤال يطرح نفسه، عندما يضع رئيس دولة قانوناً ليسير بموجبه رعاياه، هل يُعتَبَر هذا القانون فعّالاً أم لا؟ بالطبع، يكون فعّالاً ويسري على الجميع. وإن كان رئيس الدولة عادلاً، فهو سيُلْزِم جميع رعاياه بتطبيق القانون، وأي كسر للقانون يكون جزاؤه العقاب الذي ينص عليه القانون الذي وضعه، حتى وإن كان المتعدي على قانونه رئيس وزراءه أو أقرب المقربين إليه.
فلو فرضنا أن شخصاً من خارج البلد جاء في زيارة، وقام بالاستهزاء بالقوانين والأنظمة المعمول بها في البلد، وتم إلقاء القبض عليه لعدم احترامه للقوانين. وعند مساءلته يرد ويقول: أنا لا أحترم قوانين البلد، حتى وإن كان واضعها هو رئيس البلد نفسه. فماذا يُعتبَر عمله هذا؟ أكيد سوف يكون بمثابة تعد على القانون وعلى صاحب السيادة، رئيس الدولة. لذلك يستحق أن ينال العقاب الذي ينص عليه القانون، ليس فقط لأنه تعدّى على القوانين، ولكنه تعدى على شخص واضع القانون.
فإن كان هذا يحصل مع البشر نتيجة تعديهم على قوانين البشر، فكم بالحري مع القانون الإلهي؟
إلا أن هناك فرقاً، فمع أن العقوبة التي وضعها الله لمن يتعدى قانونه كانت صارمة، بحيث كانت الموت الأكيد، نجد أن محبة الله لم ترضَ أن تترك الإنسان لينال القصاص العادل من دون أن يقدم له العلاج المناسب (دم المسيح) والوسيلة المناسبة (تقديم الابن) والطريقة المناسبة (موت الصليب) المتمثل فيه بر الله وعدله. فهو لا يستطيع أن يترك الإنسان يَنْفًذ بجلده من عقوبة الخطية، لكنه في نفس الوقت لم يُرِد للإنسان أن يتعذب إلى الأبد. فما كان منه إلا أن أرسل الابن، ليتخذ شكلاً بشرياً (يوحنا 1: 14) ويأخذ صورة إنسان (فيلبي 2: 5-Cool ليموت بدلاً عن الإنسان، تعبيراً عن محبة الله وتنفيذاً لعدله.
هل أدركت أخي الساءل محبة الله، أنا أعلم أنك تُدْرِك عدل الله، لكن إدراكك ليس كاملاً، لأنك تنظر إلى الله كمتجبر وكمن ينتظر الفرصة المواتية ليقتص من البشر.
مع ذلك، اختار الكثير من البشر أن يلتفتوا بعيداً عن محبة الله، واستهزأوا بعدله، وهنا لا يستطيع الله أن يُجْبِر أي شخص ليختار العلاج الذي جهزّه له، لأن الله خلق الإنسان حُر الإرادة، وهو يحترم اختيار الإنسان، لكنه يحاسبه على اختياره. ليتك تغتنم هذه الفرصة قبل فوات الأوان


----------



## emad_hanna (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 28

هل كل من يقتل من الأنبياء يكون كذاب ؟
جاء في سفر التثنية 18 عدد 20 : (( وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. ))
هل يعني ذلك طبقاً لهذا النص أن نبي الله يوحنا الذي كانت نهايته القتل كذاب ؟ _ والعياذ بالله _ وهل ينطبق هذا النص أيضاً على نبي الله زكريا وغيرهم من الانبياء الذين قتلوا ؟ أم ان النص من المحرف ؟

الإجابة
لا يوجد نص محرف, لذلك فهذا النص أو غيره ليس من المحرف, ولكنك تحرك الكلام عن موضعه, ولكن النص لا يحُرف.
كيف تحرك الكلمات عن موضعها؟
لأنك تقرأ النص, وتفسره على هواك لتثبت أن به خللا.
لقد قال النص في سفر التثنية أن كل نبي كاذب يموت ذلك النبي, وهو هنا تشريع, بمعنى أنه إذا ثبت كذب نبي وذهب إلى القضاء الإسرائيلي, فيكون الحكم على ذلك النبي بالموت. هذا هو تشريع الله.
أما يوحنا النبي فالذي قتله هو هيرودس الحاكم, وليس بناء على تشريع إلهي. وكذلك كل الأنبياء الذين قتلوا, قتلوا ليس كعقاب ولكنه ثمن لدعوتهم, قال السيد المسيح "يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ، يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ! يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا، كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا، وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا" (متي 23: 37). والمعنى هنا أن شعب اسرائيل لا يحب انبياءه, وهو قاتلهم, وهو هنا متمرد على الشريعة الإلهية التي وردت في سفر التثنية التي تنص على قتل الكاذب وليس قتل الصادق. هل اعتدل المعنى في ذهنك, أم لازلت تحرف الكلمات عن موضعها؟.


----------



## emad_hanna (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 29 

( أخطاء علمية )  كيف يفرق بين الدم والماء ؟
كتب يوحنا في 19 عدد 33 حول حادثة الصلب المزعومة ما يلي : 
واما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم رأوه قد مات .34 لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء35. والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم انه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا انتم . 
والسؤال هو : 
كيف تمكن الشاهد الذي عاين و شهد كما يقول يوحنا من التفريق بين الماء والدم من هذه الطعنة ؟؟ لأنه من المعروف أن الماء إذا اختلط بالدم فإن الخليط سيصبح لونه أحمر أقل قتامة من الدم بحيث يستحيل على الرائي أن يفرق بين الدم و الماء بالعين المجردة  ... في عصرنا هذا يمكن الوصول إلى ذالك بالأدوات  تحليل الدم ... و خصوصاً أن الحادثة وقعت والظلام قد حل على الأرض كلها  مرقس 15 33 عدد
والنقطة الثانية والمهمة هي أن  خروج الدم والماء من جنب يسوع لدليل دامغ على أنه لم يمت  فمن المعروف أن دماء الموتى لا تسيل !!

الإجابة
سؤالك يحتوي على سؤالين, السؤال الأول هو:  
كيف تمكن الشاهد الذي عاين و شهد كما يقول يوحنا من التفريق بين الماء والدم من هذه الطعنة ؟؟
والإجابة بمنتهى البساطة أن الدم والماء لم ينزلا ممتزجين, بل سبق الدم الماء في النزول لأنه الأثقل والأكثر كثافة. وبالتالي كان التمييز سهلاً.
نأتي للسؤال الثاني وهو: 
والنقطة الثانية والمهمة هي أن  خروج الدم والماء من جنب يسوع لدليل دامغ على أنه لم يمت  فمن المعروف أن دماء الموتى لا تسيل
تصحيح: علمياً دماء الموتى لا تتدفق لأن نبضات القلب تتوقف, ولكن الدم المحتبس في الأوردة إذا فتحت الأوردة أو الشرايين عنوة بعد الموت المباشر فهذه الدماء تسيل, خاصة عندما يكون وضع الميت معلقاً بهذه الصورة (وضعية الصلب) فيصبح من السهل أن الدم المحتبس يسيل عندما يجد الفرصة لذلك. وعلمياً لابد أن تكون الطعنة موجهة للجانب الأيمن, لأنه اذا طعنت فى الجانب الايسر لما سال الدم مطلقا، لأن البطين يكون غالبا فارغا من الدماء عقب الموت .. ولكن الأذين الأيمن يكون ممتلئا بالدم السائل الذى ينبع من الوريد العلوى الأجوف والسفلى ..فيكون الطعن بمثابة إفراغ دم محتبس في الوريد. وهذا يتم برغم الموت, لأن الدم في الجسد الحي يندفع نتيجة لعملية الضخ التي يحدثها القلب, أما سيلان الدم من الجنب فهو نتيجة احتباس الدم في الوريد. وهذا طبيعي وعلمي. 
وبعد أن تدفق السائل الأثقل بدأ الماء في النزول, وهو أيضاً علمي ومنطقي. من أين جاء الماء؟ 
يقول العلماء أن الماء نزل من السائل التيمورى للقلب والموجود فى الإنسان كملعقة شاى وزاد نتيجة للآلام الشديدة والإرهاق .. وهناك رأى آخر يقول أن السائل قد انسكب من الكيس البللورى المحيط بالرئتين وهو الذى سبب نزول الدم الغليظ القوام ثم نزول الماء الأخف 
لكن هناك رأياً طبياً وهو لا يُخفى على أي طالب يدرس في كلية الطب، مفاده أن الماء المذكور هو في الواقع مصل الدم، ومصل الدم لا ينفصل عن الدم إن لم يكن الشخص الذي يخرج منه المصل والدم قد مات. بما أن يسوع كان قد عُلِّقَ على الصليب، فهو في موقع مرتفع ونتيجة الجاذبية والطعنة التي أدت إلى تمزُّق الرئة وغشاء التامور المُحيط بالقلب، ثم عضلة القلب نفسها فهذا يؤدي حتماً إلى الوفاة إن لم يكن الشخص قد فارق الحياة أساساً، لذلك يخرج الدم أولاً ومن ثم مصل الدم. 
إذا فنزول الدم والماء لا يعني مطلقاً أن الجسد كان حياً، بل على العكس كان ميتاً.


----------



## emad_hanna (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 30 

( صفات الرب ) من هي العروس امرأة الخروف ؟
جا في سفر الرؤيا 12: 9 ثم جاء اليّ واحد من السبعة الملائكة الذين معهم السبع الجامات المملوءة من السبع الضربات الاخيرة وتكلم معي قائلا هلم فأريك العروس امرأة الخروف. (svd)
كاتب هذه الكلمات يقصد هنا بالخروف هو الله, كما قال في سفر الرؤيا 17: 14. هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك والذين معه مدعوون ومختارون ومؤمنون. (svd)
والسؤال هنا هو من هي العروس امرأة الخروف ؟ وهل هي آدمية أم من جنس الخراف ؟ وأين سيقام الفرح ؟ وهل هكذا يتحدث الأنبياء في كتابكم عن الله رب العزة ؟ يصفونه بأنه خروف ؟ 

الإجابة
أقرأ بين السطور نغمة سخرية واضحة, ولكني أشفق عليك لأن ما تراه مثاراً للسخرية هو نفسه مصدر رفعتنا ونجاتنا من هلاك محقق, على أي حال أجد على مسؤولية أن أشرح لك الأمر بدقة وتفصيل حتى تفهم ... سؤالك  بعد استبعاد الشرح يقول:
والسؤال هنا هو: من هي العروس امرأة الخروف ؟ وهل هي آدمية أم من جنس الخراف؟ وأين سيقام الفرح؟ وهل هكذا يتحدث الأنبياء في كتابكم عن الله رب العزة ؟ يصفونه بأنه خروف؟ 
لنبدأ من الخروف قبل أن نبحث عن زوجته, والبداية تجدها عند النبي يوحنا المعمدان, ذلك النبي الذي جاء ليعد الطريق أمام السيد المسيح. ماذا قال ذلك النبي العظيم؟ 
عندما نظر ذلك النبي الى السيد المسيح, وهو آت من بعيد قال:«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ! (يوحنا 1: 29، 36)
إذا من هو الخروف؟
هو السيد المسيح له كل المجد. ولمذا سمي بهذا الاسم؟ لأنه جاء خصيصاً ليكون حملا ويقدم للذبح كبديل عن البشر جميعاً. ونحن نرى هنا وصفاً له أنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك, وهذا طبيعي لأنه انتصر على  الموت في موقعة الصليب الشهيرة. ويقول الكتاب المقدس في رسالة فيلبي إن الله  نتيجة لذلك "َأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ. (فيلبي 2: 6-8) وهذا يرتبط بتلك الآية التي تفضلت وذكرتها "هؤُلاَءِ سَيُحَارِبُونَ الْخَرُوفَ، وَالْخَرُوفُ يَغْلِبُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ، وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ مَدْعُوُّونَ وَمُخْتَارُونَ وَمُؤْمِنُونَ." (رؤيا يوحنا 17: 14) إذا فالخروف أو الحمل هو السيد المسيح الذي انتصر على الموت والشيطان ليستحق المجد والكرامة والعزة والسجود. وهذا يقودنا لسؤالك: من هي العروس؟ ومن جديد نبدأ بأعظم من أنجبته النساء النبي يوحنا الذي قال: "من له العروس فهو العريس. واما صديق العريس الذي يقف ويسمعه فيفرح فرحاً من أجل صوت العريس. إذاً فرحي هذا قد كمل." (يوحنا 3: 29) , ومن هنا نرى أن العروس ليس خروفاً كما تفضلت وأشرت, لأننا في احتياج الى حمل واحد بلا عيب ليكون ذبيحة لأجلنا.
 هذا الحمل قد صار عريساً بعد انتصاره وقيامته, فمن تكون العروس؟ العروس هي من سجدت لذلك العريس وأعطته المجد والإكرام, هي الكنيسة والمكونة من كل من آمن بذلك الحمل. هذه هي العروس. ودليلنا على ذلك ما وصفه النبي يوحنا "وأنا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها." (رؤ21: 2) تلك المدينة الجديدة رتبها الله للمؤمنين باسم المسيح, لتكون بديلاً مجيداً عن الجنة القديمة. 
ها قد عرفت الآن كل التعبيرات, فلا يوجد أي خروف فعلي, بل هناك الحمل الذي هو المسيح, وعروس المسيح التي هي أورشليم الجديدة كنيسة المسيح. ونقدم لك دعوة عزيزي القارئ لتنضم الى جماعة المفديين عروس المسيح. 
إنها دعوة لك من العروس ... اقرأها وليتك تقبلها, للترنم معنا ليتم العرس الجميل: "والروح والعروس يقولان تعال. ومن يسمع فليقل تعال. ومن يعطش فليأت. ومن يرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجاناً" (رؤ 22: 17) وللرب كل المجد إلى الأبد


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 31 

 ( الألوهية )  أين القطعة المقطوعة ؟
قال لوقا في إنجيله عن ختان المسيح : (( ولما تمت ثمانية ايام ليختنوا الصبي سمي يسوع كما تسمى من الملاك قبل ان حبل به في البطن )) [ 2:21 ] والسؤال هو : هل القطعة المقطوعة من يسوع عندما ختن هل كانت متحدة باللاهوت ام انفصلت عنه و أين رموا القطعة بعد الختان ؟ 
ثم الأهم من ذلك هل هذه القطعة هي من ضمن الفداء والصلب؟ هل هذه القطعة أيضاً تحملت خطيئة آدم ؟ وهل صعود يسوع بعد القيامة كانت بهذه القطعة أم بدونها ؟ ثم أن هذه القطعة أين دفنت ؟ هل تخلصوا منها في القمامة ؟ من العجيب أن يكون الإله له قطعة في جسدة ضارة وغير نافعة وهل هي قطعة مقدسة ؟ والله لا أعرف إلى الآن كيف ختنوا الإله !! 

الإجابة
الحق أقول لك أيها العزيز السائل, هذا السؤال فاجأني, ووقفت أمامه طويلاً أبحث عن المشكلة, وفكرت في أظافر السيد المسيح التي يقلمها, وشعره ... لماذا لم تفكر في كل هذا وأنت تسأل هذا السؤال؟!!
ولما كنت قد أخذت على نفسي عهداً وأنا أجيب على هذه الأسئلة بألا أظن السوء, ففكرت من أين أبدأ, وأرشدني الله أن المشكلة عندك في هذه الأشياء:- 
•	المعنى المقصود بعبارة اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت... 
•	الجسد الذي حمل خطايانا.
وسأجيب عن الأسئلة الثانوية قبل أن أجيب على هذه الأسئلة التي هي السبب في سؤالك الرئيسي. فأقول أن هذه القطعة بغض النظر عن كونها نافعة أو ضارة، قد قطعت لإثبات أن المسيح ضمن العهد الابراهيمي.
فنلاحظ أن موسى عندما أهمل في ختان ابنه طلب الملاك أن يقتله "وَحَدَثَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ الْتَقَاهُ وَطَلَبَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ فَأَخَذَتْ صَفُّورَةُ صَوَّانَةً وَقَطَعَتْ غُرْلَةَ ابْنِهَا وَمَسَّتْ رِجْلَيْهِ. فَقَالَتْ: «إِنَّكَ عَرِيسُ دَمٍ لِي فَانْفَكَّ عَنْهُ. حِينَئِذٍ قَالَتْ: «عَرِيسُ دَمٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخِتَانِ" (خروج 4:24-26) وهذا يبين أهمية الخضوع لهذا الأمر, "الختان" الذي هو دليل على الخضوع للعهد أمام الرب, وبالطبع هذه القطعة قد القيت فهي قطعة زائدة. وهي أيضا لم تصعد مع المسيح, وكذلك لا علاقة لها بقصة الفداء, ولكن لها علاقة بالخضوع لله, فهي من علامات البر عند المسيح, إذ أن المسيح حَرَصَ دائماً على أن يكمل كل بر بغض النظر عن احتياجه لهذا الأمر أم لا: "فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«اسْمَحِ الآنَ، لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرّ». حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ" (متى 3: 15). 
نعود للموضوع الأصلي, وهو إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت, إن هذا الاتحاد هو اتحاد روحي, فليس الموضوع هو موضوع قطعة في الجسم, ولكنه اتحاد في الطبيعة, لذلك المسيح في الجسد له خلايا بشرية طبيعية ويحدث الإحلال في الخلايا لأنه بشري طبيعي, ويمارس كل ما يمارسه البشر الطبيعين, دون أن يتأثر هذا الأمر بالاتحاد بين الطبيعتين.
والجسد ما هو الا غطاء يحمل في طياته نفس الانسان وروحه, وبالتالي عندما نقول أن المسيح حمل أوجاعنا, وحمل آثامنا, لا نقصد أن كل جزئية في الجسد قد حملت, ولكن شخص المسيح حمل هذه الخطايا. وتسديد الثمن ليس بالقطعة, ولكن في عمله الكامل تسديد كامل لأجرة الخطية, ولا يمكن أن تفكر في الجزء ومساهمته في عمل الكل. 
عندما تقطع تذكرة لتذهب من مصر الى الاسكندرية ... ستحسب شخصا واحدا سواء كنت واحدا كاملا أو جزءاً من واحد, بمعنى أن الشخص الذي بترت يداه أو فقد عينه مثلا لا يحصل على جزء من التذكرة, ولكنه يحصل على تذكرة كاملة. الإنسان إنسان ... مهما فقد من أجزاء ... لأن المكون الإنساني الذي يعيش به هو الذي يحدد إنسانيته, ولو فقد جزءاً منه بسبب حادث ما, لما فقد جزءاً من هويته الإنسانية, هل كلامي واضح؟ 
إذاً الإنسان يسوع المسيح  دفع على الصليب ثمن أخطاؤنا وخطايانا, وموته كان بديلا عن موتنا, وبقيامته كانت قيامتنا.  هل عرفت الآن كيف اختتن يسوع, ذهب الى الهيكل وقام من يجب أن يقوم بختانه بهذا العمل بمنتهى البساطة كأي يهودي, وقدم الذبيحة كأي يهودي, وعاش كأي يهودي, والقطعة التي وقعت انتهى دورها في الإعلان عن ولاء المسيح للعهد الإبراهيمي. 
من جديد تسأل: والله لا أعرف إلى الآن كيف ختنوا الإله؟
وليتك تفكر كيف شرب الإله وكيف أكل الإله وكيف نام الإله, لقد تعبنا من محاولة تذكيرك أننا نؤمن بالإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي يفعل كل هذا ... ليتك لا تنساه فتعرف كيف اختتن الإله!!!
وإلى سؤال جديد .


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 32 

( الأقانيم والتثليث )  من الذي حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟ وكم أقنوم ؟

يقول لوقا: (( فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. )) لوقا 1: 34-35
ومعنى ذلك أن الحمل تمَّ عن طريقين: ( اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ ) ( وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ ) ، فهما إذن شيئان مختلفان وليسا متحدين.
فلو كان الروح القدس هو المتسبب في الحمل ، فلماذا يُنسَب إلى الله؟
ولو كان هناك إتحاد فعلى بين الأب والابن والروح القدس لا ينفصل طرفة عين ، فعلى ذلك يكون الابن ( الذي هو أيضاً الروح القدس ) هو الذي حبَّلَ أمَّه. وبهذا مشكلة كبيرة فالله كما حل في يسوع فصار يسوع إله فقد حل قبله في أمه مريم ومن المعلوم أنه لولا الأم ما وجد الإبن فهي السبب في وجود الإبن وبالتالي هي أم الإله وزوجته في نفس الوقت فإن كان بحلوله في يسوع أصبح يسوع إلهاً فقد حل في سبب وجود يسوع وهو أمه قبل أن يولد يسوع بل وإلتحم بها , فلماذا لا تكون مريم هي الأقنوم الرابع ؟

الإجابة 
التكرار والتكرار والتكرار هي سمة هذه الأسئلة العجيبة, ومن جديد نتكلم عن الفرق بين ابن الله, وابن مريم الإنسان. 
فابن مريم الانسان يمكن أن ينطبق عليه هذه العبارة التي تفضلت وصغتها "ومن المعلوم أنه لولا الأم ما وجد الابن فهي السبب في وجود الابن" ولكن هناك علاقة أخرى موجودة منذ الأزل حتى أن السيد المسيح قال " قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ»" (يوحنا 8: 58) إذاً فعليك أن تميز بين الإنسان المولود من مريم العذراء, والذي اتحد بقوة الروح القدس بالكلمة. 
نأتي الى سؤالك ... تسأل عن العبارتين "الروح القدس يحل عليك, وقوة العلي تظلك"، وهناك فارق بين الأثنتين, فالأولي تتحدث عن شخص والعبارة الثانية تتحدث عن قوة بمعنى طاقة معينة تساعد على إتمام العمل, فلا يمكن أن تساوي العبارتين, تماماً مثلما نقول "الله معك ويعطيك قوة". فالله هو شخص مؤيد ويعطيك قوة للمساعدة... وهذا هو المقصود ... فنجد أن الروح القدس قد حل على السيدة العذراء لإتمام هذا الحبل الإلهي لتكوين الخلية الأولى الكاملة للجنين, والقوة العلوية قد أعطيت لها لكي تستطيع إنجابه وتتميم المشيئة الإلهية. هل هذا واضح؟ 
إذا فتعبيرك الذي قلته "فهما إذن شيئان مختلفان وليسا متحدين" قد جانبه الصواب, فالروح القدس ليس شيئاً وقوة العلي ليست شخصاً ... ينبغي التمييز بين الاثنين. 
من هذا نفهم أن مريم ولدت الجانب الإنساني في المسيح, لذلك ليس لها علاقة بالثالوث الالهي, إلا بالدعم والمؤازرة, وبالتالي لا يمكن أن تكون أقنوماً ....         هل هذا واضح؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 33 

( صفات الرب ) هل الرب يخطأ في الأنساب ؟يقول متى: (( فَجَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ مِنْ إِبْراهِيمَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً وَمِنْ دَاوُدَ إِلَى سَبْيِ بَابِلَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً وَمِنْ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً.)) متى 1عدد 17 وهذا يُخالف ما ورد في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول ، فقد ذُكِر أن أجيال القسم الثاني (ثمانية عشر). فقد أسقط متى يواش (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 12) وأمصيا (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 12) وعزريا (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 12) ويهوياقيم (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 16) وفدايا (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 19). فكيف نسى الرب أن يوحى بهذه الأسماء ولماذا نسيهم ؟ هل تعلم أن الرب لا ينسى ؟ هل تعلم أن الرب صادق ولا يتكلم إلا بالصدق؟ ( أنا الرب متكلم بالصدق ) إشعياء 45عدد 19، فلماذا حذف متى خمسة أجيال من ترتيبه بين داود والسبى البابلى؟ (( وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا. 7وَسُلَيْمَانُ وَلَدَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ وَلَدَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا وَلَدَ آسَا. 8وَآسَا وَلَدَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ وَلَدَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ وَلَدَ عُزِّيَّا. 9وَعُزِّيَّا وَلَدَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ وَلَدَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ وَلَدَ حَزَقِيَّا. وَحَزَقِيَّا وَلَدَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى وَلَدَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ وَلَدَ يُوشِيَّا. وَيُوشِيَّا وَلَدَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ عِنْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ.)) متى 1عدد 6-11 وهل حذفهم من نفسه أو أوحى إليه ذلك؟ ولو أوحى الرب ذلك ، فلماذا لم يُعدِّل الرب من كتابه الأول لو كان هو الذي أوحى هذا الكلام؟

الإجابة
راجع السؤال 25 الذي تمت الإجابة عليه بهذا الخصوص.
لم ينس متى، كما أنه كان يكتب مسوقاً بالروح القدس. ومن البديهي أن متى كان رجلاً يهودياً يعرف المُسَجَل في سفر الأخبار, وهو يعرف تماماً بوجودها, إذاً فالأمر له سبب آخر غير النسيان أو الخطأ, وهو أن متى كان له هدف من كتابة هذه الأنساب بهذه الطريقة, وبدلاً من محاولة التشكيك بهذه الألفاظ لنبحث عن الأسباب التي دعت متى يكتب بهذه الطريقة. 
من الواضح أن متى أراد أن يقسم لنا الأنساب لتكون ثلاثة مستويات من الأنساب,  لذلك اختصر متى هذه الأسماء لكي يعطينا أربعة عشر جيلاً من السهل المقارنة بينهم. وقد أراد إعطاءنا ثلاث مجموعات من الأنساب ليصل الى هدفه أن المسيا من نسل داود وإبراهيم, وإن كانت السلسلة الأولى قد بدأت بإبراهيم, ووصلت الى داود العظيم، فهي سلسلة مجيدة تسجل مستوى من رجال الله عظيم. فالسلسلة الثانية (التي اختصرها) تنحدر لتبدأ من سليمان وتنتهي عند السبي بسبب خطايا الشعب, وعلى الرغم من أنها سلسلة ملوك إلا أنها ليست مصدر افتخار كبير, وتوضح مدى الانحدار الفظيع الذي تحدثه الخطية. ثم تعود الجموعة الثالثة لتسجل لنا سلسة جديدة تبدأ من قاع السبي لترتفع أقصى ارتفاع إذ أنها تصل الى المسيح مخلص العالم.
إذاً فهدف متى أن يصل بنا الى المسيح مرورا بثلاثة مستويات, لذلك قسم المجموعات الى ثلاث واختصرها لتكون متساوية واضعاً في الحسبان وجود مرجعية أخرى يمكن الرجوع إليها لمن يريد أن يكمل الناقص منها.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 34 
ما علاقة عبدة النار المجوس بملك اليهود ؟ يقول الكتاب: (( وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلِينَ: أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ.)) متى 2عدد 1-2 (( فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا مِنَ الْمَلِكِ ذَهَبُوا. وَإِذَا النَّجْمُ الَّذِي رَأَوْهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ حَتَّى جَاءَ وَوَقَفَ فَوْقُ حَيْثُ كَانَ الصَّبِيُّ. فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا النَّجْمَ فَرِحُوا فَرَحاً عَظِيماً جِدّاً وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا )) متى 2عدد 9-11إلى الآن لم نجد أي تفسير, ما علاقة عبدة النار من المجوس باليهودية وبمجيء ملك اليهود؟ وكيف عرفوا ذلك على الرغم من عدم معرفة اليهود أنفسهم بهذا الموعد؟ فبعد 33 سنة عاشوها معه سأله رئيس الكهنة: (( أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ )) متى 26عدد 63 (( فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ الْوَالِي. فَسَأَلَهُ الْوَالِي: أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ )) متى 27عدد 11  فلو صدقوا بذلك لكانوا من أتباع اليهودية! ولم نسمع ولم نقرأ ولم يسجل أحد المؤرخين القدماء أن المجوس سجدوا لأحد من ملوك اليهود ، فلماذا تحملوا مشقة السفر وتقديم كنوزهم والكفر بدينهم والسجود لمن يقدح في دينهم ويسب معبودهم ؟ 
ثم كيف أمكن للنجم الضخم تحديد المكان الصغير الذي ولد فيه يسوع من مكان يبعد عن الأرض بلايين السنوات الضوئية ؟ فالمعتاد أن أشير بإصبعي لأحدد سيارة ما. لكن أن أشير بالسيارة لأحدد أحد أصابع شخص ، فهذا غير منطقي.

الإجابة
بين ثنايا اسئلتك تضع بعض المعلومات الخاطئة, لنصححها 
أولاً: اليهود كانوا يعرفون جيداً توقيت وميعاد مجيء المسيح, وكانوا في انتظاره, فالنبوات لم تترك معلومة دون توضيح, والدليل على ذلك أن هيرودس عرف أن المولود سوف يولد في بيت لحم, والنبوات حددت بملا يدع مجالا للشك الزمن التقريبي لوصول المسيا., أما ماقاله رئيس الكهنة, فذلك ليس لسبب أنه لا يعرف وقت مجيء المسيا, ولكن لأنه كان يتوقع من المسيا سلوكاً مخالفاً لما قام به السيد المسيح. لقد كان يتوقع القوة والسلطة والتحرير من المستعمر الروماني، بينما أتى المسيح ليقدم تحريراً من سلطان إبليس ومن الخطية. وهذا ما لم يتوقعه وما لم يؤمن به رئيس الكهنة. 
ثانياً: لم يأتِ المسيح سباباً أو شتاماً, فهو كما قيل عنه "لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ، وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ، حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ" (متى 12: 19, 20) 
أما بالنسبة للمجوس والنجم الذي ظهر لهم فإليك التفسير التالي:
في رسالة دكتوراه قدمها د. طوني معلوف يقوم بتقديم فكرة مُلفتة للانتباه وهي أفضل بكثير من كل النظريات المطروحة حلاّ لمعضلة ظهور النجم. فقد تم تقديم عدة حلول لهوية هذا النجم، منها انفجار كوكب أو نجم كبير (ما يسمى نوفا أو سوبر نوفا)، مذنَّب (مثل مذنَّب هالي)، اقتران الأجرام السماوية (اصطفاف عدد من كواكب المجموعة الشمسية في خط واحد نتيجة حركتها المدارية حول الشمس).
يقول الدكتور معلوف عن المجوس، بأن مصطلح "المجوس" له أربعة معانٍ، ثلاثة منها سلبية، لكن الرابع يحمل معنى طبيعياً وهو "من يمتلك ويستخدم المعرفة والقدرة الخارقتين." 
يصف متى 2: 1، أن هؤلاء المجوس قدموا من الشرق (apo anatolwn). يُستخدم مصطلح بني المشرق (بالعبري "بني قِدَم") في العهد القديم  عن قبائل العرب البدو الذين ينحدر معظمهم من قطورة وهاجر زوجتي إبراهيم الذين صرفهم إبراهيم إلى الصحراء السورية شرق وجنوب فلسطين (انظر تكوين25: 1-6، 12-18). في نفس الوقت كان الإسماعيليون معروفين في الشرق (انظر قضاة 6: 3؛ 7: 12؛ 8: 10؛ إرميا 49: 28؛ حزقيال 25: 4، 10).
كتب يوستينيوس الشهيد الذي كان من بلدة نابلس في السامرة والمولود بين (100-110م) عن مناظرة جرت بينه وبين أحد اليهود المدعو تريفو. يُِشير يوستينوس في هذه المناظرة إلى المجوس ويقول أنهم كانوا من العربية في تسعة أماكن من مناظرته.
كذلك قام ترتليان المدافع المسيحي من شمال أفريقيا من قرطاجنة في عام 208م، قام بالدفاع عن فكرة أن المجوس كانوا ملوكاً قدموا من العربية، وهو يبني استنتاجه على الهدايا التي قدموها (ذهباً، لباناً ومرّاً)، وهي كنوز الشرق (العربية واليمن).
مع أن بابل وفارس تقعان في الشرق، لكن من الناحية الكتابية كانت هاتان الدولتان تمثلان خطراً على الشعب العبري الساكن في فلسطين، وكانت الإشارة ترد عن هاتين الدولتين كلما شكلتا خطراً على دولة إسرائيل على أن جيوشها قادمة من الشمال وليس من الشرق. لماذا؟ ببساطة لأن الترحال كان يتم عن طريق الهلال الخصيب وليس عن طريق قطع الصحراء التي تفصل فلسطين عن هاتين الدولتين. حتى جيوش المملكة الآشورية ومن بعدها المملكة البابلية بقيادة نبوخذنصر عندما هاجم إسرائيل، جاءوا عن طريق الشمال.
قام نبونايدس ثالث خليفة من بعد نبوخذنصر (542-552 ق.م.) بالاستقرار لفترة زمنية (حوالي عشر سنوات) في العربية في تيماء. وبينما كان هناك قام بتأسيس عدد من المستعمرات وقام بنقل العديد من سكان بابل  (ومن ضمنهم المسبيين من اليهود من أورشليم) إلى العربية. وهذا يفسر وجود عدد كبير من الجالية اليهودية أيام ظهور الإسلام، في الجزيرة العربية.
أثناء الفترة اليونانية والرومانية كان هناك الكثير من المجتمعات اليهودية خارج فلسطين، والكثير من الحكّام من حِمْيَر، شبا، ماعين، وقطبان كانوا يهوداً أو دخلاء (أي متحولين إلى اليهودية). وحيث استقرت القبائل العربية النبطية في أدوم وعبر الأردن، قاموا بالاقتراب يوماً بعد آخر من إسرائيل، وازدهرت العلاقة النبطية مع اليهود على عدة مستويات.
لذلك من المتوقع جداً أن يكون هناك من بين اليهود العرب الساكنين في العربية ملوك وأمراء أغنياء يعرفون التوراة ويتوقعون بدورهم مجيء المسيّا. فيمكن وبكل ارتياح القول أن هؤلاء المشار إليهم "المجوس" كان يُقْصَد بهم "ذوي الخبرة والمعرفة" من اليهود العرب الذين تربطهم بإسرائيل علاقة الدين والقومية، ولكن بسبب الظروف كانوا يسكنون خارج أورشليم. إلاّ أنهم عندما رأوا نجم المسيح في الأفق، قاموا بزيارة لكي يؤدوا واجب العبادة لهذا الملك الموعود. 
لا ننسى أن سفر أعمال الرسل يذكر أن العديد من اليهود من كل بقاع الأرض كانوا قد قدموا لكي يحتفلوا بالفصح ومن بعده بعيد الخمسين، من بين هؤلاء كان اليهود العرب (أنظر أعمال 2: 5-11).
أما عن هوية النجم، فيقول الدكتور معلوف، أن هذا النجم هو تجلّي مجد الله الذي يُعْلِنه لهؤلاء الذين هم متلقي الإعلان. وهنا في الواقع يكتب متى من دون أن يذكر أنه تحقيق لنبوة العهد القديم، لكن من الواضح أن المذكور عن النجم ينطبق على أشعياء 60: 1-7 " 1 «قُومِي اسْتَنِيرِي لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ نُورُكِ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْكِ. 2 لأَنَّهُ هَا هِيَ الظُّلْمَةُ تُغَطِّي الأَرْضَ وَالظَّلاَمُ الدَّامِسُ الأُمَمَ. أَمَّا عَلَيْكِ فَيُشْرِقُ الرَّبُّ، وَمَجْدُهُ عَلَيْكِ يُرَى. 3 فَتَسِيرُ الأُمَمُ فِي نُورِكِ، وَالْمُلُوكُ فِي ضِيَاءِ إِشْرَاقِكِ. 4«اِرْفَعِي عَيْنَيْكِ حَوَالَيْكِ وَانْظُرِي. قَدِ اجْتَمَعُوا كُلُّهُمْ. جَاءُوا إِلَيْكِ. يَأْتِي بَنُوكِ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَتُحْمَلُ بَنَاتُكِ عَلَى الأَيْدِي. 5 حِينَئِذٍ تَنْظُرِينَ وَتُنِيرِينَ وَيَخْفُقُ قَلْبُكِ وَيَتَّسِعُ، لأَنَّهُ تَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَيْكِ ثَرْوَةُ الْبَحْرِ، وَيَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ غِنَى الأُمَمِ. 6 تُغَطِّيكِ كَثْرَةُ الْجِمَالِ، بُكْرَانُ مِدْيَانَ وَعِيفَةَ كُلُّهَا تَأْتِي مِنْ شَبَا. تَحْمِلُ ذَهَبًا وَلُبَانًا، وَتُبَشِّرُ بِتَسَابِيحِ الرَّبِّ. 7 كُلُّ غَنَمِ قِيدَارَ تَجْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكِ. كِبَاشُ نَبَايُوتَ تَخْدِمُكِ. تَصْعَدُ مَقْبُولَةً عَلَى مَذْبَحِي، وَأُزَيِّنُ بَيْتَ جَمَالِي." 
فهنا يبدأ أشعياء بالقول إن مجد الرب ينير على أورشليم في وسط الظلمة المُحيطة (أش 60: 1-2). ثم يستمر في تصوير الملوك والأمم وهو ينقادون بالنور (أش 60: 3)، ثم تقديم دعوة لأورشليم لترفع عيونها وتفرح بثروة الأمم التي سوف تتحول إليها (أش 60: 4-5). ثم تقدم النبوة وصفاً واضحاً لقوافل عربية وهي تأتي بثرواتها وطيبها وذهبها وتفرح وهي تعبد الرب (أش 60: 6-7). 
في ضوء معارضة القادة الدينيين للمسيح، فإن بزوغ مجد الرب ينحصر في القلة المختارة من الأمم (مت 2: 1-12) والقلة المختارة من اليهود (مت 17: 1-8) الذين هم مستقبلي إعلان الله. فقد تم ملاحظة اللمعان البرّاق فقط بواسطة المجوس (اليهود العرب) كسابقي إعلان المجد الإلهي. 
وهنا على الأغلب يكون النجم الذي ظهر هو نفسه المسيح، الذي هو كوكب الصبح المذكور عنه في سفر العدد 24: 17، ورؤيا 22: 17. فعند قول المجوس إننا قد رأينا نجمه في المشرق، فقد كانوا يؤكدون رؤيتهم لضوء برّاق وهو يشع على أورشليم (قارن أش 60: 1-2). والإله الذي أرجعهم إلى ديارهم في طريق غير الطريق التي قدموا منها، هو نفسه الإله الذي قادهم ليأتوا إلى أورشليم ليسجدوا للملك المولود.
لاتنس أن النجم كان ظاهراً فقط لهؤلاء النُخبة وليس لكل الشعب، وذلك بسبب فساد الأمة بقادتها السياسيين والدينيين، لذلك يكون هذا النجم إعلاناً إلهياً.
لذلك عزيزي طارح الأسئلة، قبل أن تنعت هؤلاء المجوس بأنهم عبدة النار والأوثان، تأكد بشكل جيد وابحث لتعرف الجواب وتحصل عليه، ليتك تستفيد من خلاص الله الذي أعدّه لك في المسيح. نحن نصدق الكتاب المقدس وندعوك أن تصدقه لمصلحتك.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 35  

( الكتاب المقدس ) الكفار أبناء الزنا يكتبون كتابكم ؟؟؟؟؟
سليمان كما هو معروف في الكتاب المقدس هو بن داود من زوجة أوريا الحثي بثشبع التي إغتصبها داود من زوجها وقتل زوجها وأنجب منها من الزنا سليمان والقصة بكاملها موجودة ومسطورة في الكتاب في سفر صموائيل الثاني الإصحاح الحادي عشر ثم تولى سليمان الملك بعد أبيه ومن المعروف عند علماء الكتاب المقدس بالإجماع أن سليمان ليس بنبي بل لقد كفر سليمان وإرتد في آخر أيامه وعبد الأصنام وبنى لها المعابد كما يقول الكتاب المقدس في الملوك الأول 11عدد4 (( وكان في زمان شيخوخة سليمان ان نساءه أملن قلبه وراء آلهة اخرى ولم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب الهه كقلب داود ابيه. (svd) ولا يوجد ولا خبر واحد في التوارة تقول ان سليمان قد تاب من كفره بل الظاهر أنه مات على الكفر عابداً للأوثان ونحن نتبرأ إلى الله من هذا القول , وينسب علماء الكتاب المقدس إلى سليمان عدد من الكتب في العهد القديم وأشهرها النشيد الفسقي المسمى بنشيد الإنشاد وسفر الجامعة وبعض المزامير والأمثال , والسؤال المهم هنا : إن كان سليمان ليس بنبي ولا رسول , وهو بن زنا كما زعمتم , وأنه كافر مرتد عابد للأوثان كما يقول كتابكم , فبأي صفة يكتب في الكتاب المقدس وتقولون على كلامه أنه كلام الله ؟ هل الرب يوحي لرجل ليس بنبي ولا رسول وهو كافر بن زنا مرتد عابد للأوثان وبنى لها المعابد بل حتى لم يتوب ؟ هل هؤلاء يتلقون الوحي عندكم ؟

الإجابة
مرة أخرى خرجت عن أدب الحوار, واصفاً أحد أسفار الكتاب المقدس بأنه (فسقي) وهذا سوء أدب منك, وكل إناء ينضح بما فيه, على أي حال يباركك الرب. سؤالك بعد مقدمتك الطويلة يقول: 
إن كان سليمان ليس بنبي ولا رسول , وهو بن زنا كما زعمتم , وأنه كافر مرتد عابد للأوثان كما يقول كتابكم , فبأي صفة يكتب في الكتاب المقدس وتقولون على كلامه أنه كلام الله ؟ هل الرب يوحي لرجل ليس بنبي ولا رسول وهو كافر بن زنا مرتد عابد للأوثان وبنى لها المعابد بل حتى لم يتوب ؟ هل هؤلاء يتلقون الوحي عندكم ؟
ومن قال لك إننا لا نعتبر سليمان نبياً. لقد كتب سليمان النبي سفر الجامعة في نهاية حياته على الأرجح, ومن خلاله أوضح أن الكل باطل وقبض الريح. لقد أوصى في هذا السفر أن نذكر الخالق في أيام الشباب, وكان كلامه يفيض ندماً على بعده عن الله. لقد أثنى الله على سليمان حين طلب الحكمة. ولقد شرَّف الله سليمان بأن بني هيكله, فكيف لا ترى كل هذا. السيد المسيح عندما تكلم عن سليمان لم يتكلم عنه أي كلام سلبي, بل تكلم عن ملكة سبأ التي شاهدت مجد وحكمة سليمان فكان السبب في أن تمجد الله. للأسف أنت لا ترى غير زاوية واحدة وهذا قصر نظر من ناحيتك. 
أننا لا نؤمن بعصمة الأنبياء, ولكننا نؤمن أن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله, ولكن الله يستخدم الأنبياء في توصيل الرسالة, ومن هؤلاء كان سليمان الذي فعل المستقيم في فترة من حياته, وأخطأ في فترة أخرى من حياته. وكل رجال الله فعلوا هكذا, والكتاب المقدس سجل زلاتهم كما سجل أمجادهم, لكي يعلن ان الجميع في حاجة الى نعمة الله المخلصة لجميع الناس. 
ليتك تؤمن بهذه النعمة وتسجد وتخشع لهذا الله العظيم الذي أحبك واسلم  نفسه للموت لأجلك.  الي السؤال التالي


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 36 

( المسيح ) هل غسيل الأرجل يحتاج إلى خلع الملابس ؟
يحكي لنا الإنجيل قصة يسوع وهو سهران في إحدى الليالي وبعد العشاء وشرب الخمر فعل هكذا :
يوحنا 13عدد4 :  قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه واخذ منشفة واتّزر بها. (5)  ثم صبّ ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها. (svd)
والسؤال هو : هل غسل أرجل الناس يستدعي التعري وخلع الملابس ؟ لقد أضطر أن يتزر بالمنشفة حتى يداري عورته , فهل هذا سلوك طبيعي ؟

الإجابة 
من جديد أحاول أن أمنع نفسي من الرد العنيف على صاحب النظرة غير النقية, التي ترى كل شيء شريراً. ولنبدأ بقراءة النص موضوع الحوار لكي أستطيع أن أجيب على سؤالك بطريقة موضوعية بعيدة عن الغضب الذي ينتابني من جراء تطاولك.  
"قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا، ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَل، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِرًا بِهَا فَجَاءَ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَاكَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ، وَلكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ».قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ:«لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَدًا!» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ" يوحنا 13: 4- 8
أولاً: ألمحت في حديثك أنه نتيجة لشرب الخمر, أن الخمر لعبت برأسه فأتى هذا الأمر, وذلك بقولك " وبعد العشاء وشرب الخمر فعل هكذا :
والقارئ الأمين للنص هل يرى أي شيء من هذا؟ ... لقد كان السيد المسيح مالكاً لقواه تماماً ويفعل الأمر بمنتهى الجدية والالتزام ويريد أن يعلم شيئاً واضحاً ... إذ أنه بعد أن أتم المهمة قال: فَلَمَّا كَانَ قَدْ غَسَلَ أَرْجُلَهُمْ وَأَخَذَ ثِيَابَهُ وَاتَّكَأَ أَيْضًا، قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ؟  أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا، وَحَسَنًا تَقُولُونَ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذلِكَ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ،"
إذا فالمعلم هنا يُعَلّم, وبوعي كامل, وليس كما حاولت أنت أن تدعي, ولكن كل إناء كما ذكرتُ لك سابقاً، ينضح بما فيه, فإذا كان ما بداخلك سواداً لن ترى إلا السواد والشر فيما تقرأ ... أسالك أن تطلب من الله أن ينقي داخلك فتفهم المكتوب, لأن المكتوب نافع لتعليمك. 
أما عن سؤالك:   هل غسل أرجل الناس يستدعي التعري وخلع الملابس ؟ لقد أضطر أن يتزر بالمنشفة حتى يداري عورته , فهل هذا سلوك طبيعي ؟
فإجابته بسيطة, لأن كلمة خلع ثيابه بمعنى أنه خلع الرداء. وهذا يجعله لابساً لباس العبيد في المجتمع اليهودي, وليس عارياً تماماً, كما أننا نرى في مجتمعنا الحالي الفلاح يلبس الجلباب ومن تحته صديري ومن تحته أشياء اخري ... أما ساكن المدينة فيلبس الجاكت ثم القميص ثم الثياب الداخلية ... وهذا طبيعي ... فإذا شرع في عمل ما, فأنه يخلع الثياب الخارجية لكي يكون أكثر حرية في الحركة, وهذا طبيعي جدا. أما المنشفة فليس الهدف منها أن يداري عورته بل أن ينشف بها أرجل التلاميذ بعد الغسيل. عندما تذهب لتغسل يديك أو أقدامك ما هي الخطوة التالية؟ اليس التنشيف؟!! أم أنت لديك اسلوب جديد لهذا العمل؟  ....  
عزيزي السائل، إننا نرى هنا المسيح يتحول – بفعلته هذه – من معلم وسيد، إلا عبد خادم، وهذه كانت رسالة السيد المسيح لتلاميذه، ليتك تتعلم من المعلم. 
الى سؤال آخر


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 37 

( الصلب والفداء )  من أرسل من ؟
ورد في إنجيل ( متى 21: 37 ) في قوله (( فأخيراً أرسل إليهم ابنه قائلاً يهابون ابني)). ويقصدون أن الله أرسل ابنه المسيح إلى شعب اليهود لأنهم لم يهابوا الله وقد يهابوا ابنه - تعالى الله عن هذا الخرافات علواً كبيراً.
 ولو صدَّق أحد هذا لوجب ألا يكون هناك ثلاثة في واحد ، بل ثلاثة في ثلاثة ، حيث إن الإله الأول لم يهبه أحد ، فأرسل إليهم ابنه!! فالراسل غير المُرّسَل

وإذا كان الإله قد جاء في صورة الجسد ليَحْدُث التشابه بينه وبين الإنسان فيوقع إنتقامه على البشر وبذلك يخلصهم، فلماذا لم يُحيى آدم لينتقم منه بدلاً من الإنتقام من (شخص / أو إله / أو ابنه / أو نفسه) برىء مظلوم؟ ولماذا لم يجىء في صورة امرأة؟ ألم يقل بولس إنَّ المرأة هى التي أغويت ، وآدمُ لم يَغْوَ ولكنَّ المرأة أُغوِيَتْ فَحَصَلَت في التعدِّى ( تيموثاوس الأولى2: 14 )

الإجابة 
هناك مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لطارح السؤال, فهو قدم تفسيراً لنص, وسأل علن تفسيره هو. كان الأجدر به أن يتساءل عن معنى النص حتى لا يخطئ هذا الخطأ الفادح. على أي حال كعادتنا عند الإجابة سنبدأ بالصورة الطبيعية، نقرأ النص ونقدم تفسيراً له, وأعتقد أنه بعد هذا التفسير لن يكون هناك سؤال من الأصل. 
النص: "اِسْمَعُوا مَثَلاً آخَرَ: كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ رَبُّ بَيْتٍ غَرَسَ كَرْمًا، وَأَحَاطَهُ بِسِيَاجٍ، وَحَفَرَ فِيهِ مَعْصَرَةً، وَبَنَى بُرْجًا، وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ وَسَافَرَ وَلَمَّا قَرُبَ وَقْتُ الأَثْمَارِ أَرْسَلَ عَبِيدَهُ إِلَى الْكَرَّامِينَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَثْمَارَهُ فَأَخَذَ الْكَرَّامُونَ عَبِيدَهُ وَجَلَدُوا بَعْضًا وَقَتَلُوا بَعْضًا وَرَجَمُوا بَعْضًا ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ أَيْضًا عَبِيدًا آخَرِينَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ، فَفَعَلُوا بِهِمْ كَذلِكَ. 37 فَأَخِيرًا أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمُ ابْنَهُ قَائِلاً: يَهَابُونَ ابْنِي وَأَمَّا الْكَرَّامُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الابْنَ قَالُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: هذَا هُوَ الْوَارِثُ! هَلُمُّوا نَقْتُلْهُ وَنَأْخُذْ مِيرَاثَهُ فَأَخَذُوهُ وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْكَرْمِ وَقَتَلُوهُ فَمَتَى جَاءَ صَاحِبُ الْكَرْمِ، مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ بِأُولَئِكَ الْكَرَّامِينَ؟  قَالُوا لَهُ:«أُولئِكَ الأَرْدِيَاءُ يُهْلِكُهُمْ هَلاَكًا رَدِيًّا، وَيُسَلِّمُ الْكَرْمَ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ آخَرِينَ يُعْطُونَهُ الأَثْمَارَ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا  قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا  لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ. " متى 21: 33- 44
من الواضح أن بطل القصة هنا إنسان رب بيت صنع كرماً ... فلماذا حَّمل السائل النص معنى أكبر من معناه!!!  
إن ما قاله المسيح هو مثل, قصة قصيرة يريد أن يوضح بها ما يريد أن يقوله, ولا يمكن وضع تطابق كامل على القصة. ولكن التفسير الحقيقي للقصة هو الهدف العام منها, وليس كل جزئيات القصة. 
وهنا يتكلم السيد المسيح عن شعب إسرائيل الذي رفض الله, ورفض كل المرسلين من قبله, وفي النهاية رفضوا المسيح, فما هي النتيجة؟ اتجهت إرسالية المسيح للعالم اجمع, ومن هذا العالم أجمع كوَّن الكنيسة لتكون البديل لشعبه. وهذا متمثل في القصة على المحور التالي:
ما يقوله المثل	المعنى المقصود 
أعطى الكرام مسؤولية الكرمة.	أعطى الله مسؤولية العالم لشعبه ليكون نورا بين الأمم.
تمرد الكرامون.	بمعنى تمرد شعب إسرائيل.
أرسل رسلا.	أرسل أنبياء لهدايتهم.
رفض الكرامون الرسل.	رفض اسرائيل الأنبياء.
أرسل الكرام ابنه.	أرسل الله ابنه.
تم قتل الابن.	تم قتل الابن.
طرد الكرامين.	بمعنى رفض إسرائيل.
المعنى واضح جدا ... ولا يمكن أن يحمل بأكبر من هذا؟ ... ما الذي أدخل الثالوث في الموضوع, ولماذا الربط الدقيق بين قصة هدفها توصيل حدث وتحذير اليهود من حدث بكل هذا؟ المسيح يبقى أولا واخيرا مرسلاً من قبل الله, فهو قال عن نفسه هكذا: "ليؤمنوا أنك أرسلتني". فهو مرسل, ومرفوض من قِبَل اليهود. إذاً فالقصة تطابقت. 
الجزء الثاني من السؤال
وإذا كان الإله قد جاء في صورة الجسد ليَحْدُث التشابه بينه وبين الإنسان فيوقع إنتقامه على البشر وبذلك يخلصهم، فلماذا لم يُحيى آدم لينتقم منه بدلاً من الإنتقام من (شخص / أو إله / أو ابنه / أو نفسه) برىء مظلوم؟ ولماذا لم يجىء في صورة امرأة؟ ألم يقل بولس إنَّ المرأة هى التي أغويت ، وآدمُ لم يَغْوَ ولكنَّ المرأة أُغوِيَتْ فَحَصَلَت في التعدِّى ( تيموثاوس الأولى2: 14 )
بالطبع لا أعرف من أين أتيت بهذه التعبيرات ولا ما هي مراجعك, فالباحث الحقيقي لا يتكلم من مخيلته على أساس أنه معتقد الآخرين, ثم يسأل عن هذا الذي ولد في مخيلته هو, فأين المرجع المسيحي الذي يقول أن الإله قد جاء في صورة الجسد ليحدث التشابه بينه وبين الإنسان فيوقع انتقامه على البشر وبذلك يخلصهم!!!
دعنا نرجع الى تعبيراتنا المسيحية والتي أصلها الكتاب المقدس, فنقول أن المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله, ظهر في الجسد, ليكون حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم (يوحنا 1) وهذا ما يسمى البدلية, فبدلا من أن يموت الإنسان الى الأبد كنتيجة لتمرده على الله جاء المسيح ليموت هو ومن خلال موته وقيامته يرفع الهلاك عن البشر. لقد لخص الرسول يوحنا هذا الأمر من خلال هذه الآية: "وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ" (يوحنا 3: 14-17)
أين نجد تعبيراتك هذه عن انتقام الله من البشر لكي يخلصهم؟. أما لماذا لم يفعل ذلك في آدم فالإجابة بسيطة: لأن آدم هو نفسه كان يحتاج الى خلاص من خطيته, ويحتاج إلى بديل, فكيف يكون آدم بديل نفسه والآخرين أيضا؟ أن المسيح لم يكن بديلاً لنفسه لأنه لا يستحق هذا الموت ولكنه اختار تطوعاً ومحبة منه أن يفعل هذا الأمر لكي يكون بديلاً عن كل شخص محكوم عليه بالهلاك. 
أما لماذا لم يأت على شكل امرأة بحجة أن المرأة أغويت أولاً, فذلك ببساطة لأن آدم هو من حصل على الوصية وليست حواء, وهو المسؤول عن تنفيذ الوصية وليست حواء.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 38 

ما هو شكل تماثيل البواسير البشرية ؟ وما الحكمة! 
ورد في سفر صموائيل الاول 6عدد4-5 ما يلي :
1صموائيل  6عدد4:  فقالوا وما هو قربان الاثم الذي نرده له.فقالوا حسب عدد اقطاب الفلسطينيين خمسة بواسير من ذهب وخمسة فيران من ذهب.لان الضربة واحدة عليكم جميعا وعلى اقطابكم. (5) 
واصنعــوا تماثــيل بواسيركم وتماثيل فيرانكم التي تفسد الارض وأعطوا اله اسرائيل مجدا لعله يخفف يده عنكم وعن آلهتكم وعن ارضكم. (svd)
والسؤال هنا هو : كيف هو شكل هذه التماثيل البواسيرية ؟ وما الحكمة من صناعة تماثيل بواسير البشر من الذهب وتماثيل ذهبية للفئران ؟ في أي تاريخ ذكر أن البشر صنعوا تماثيل لبواسيرهم ؟ أليس هذا أمر بصناعة الأصنام ؟ ننتظر الرد ولكن عفواً نستقبل الردود فقط من العقلاء .

الإجابة
هذه القصة التي تراها غير منطقية, تبين بصورة رائعة موقعة انتصر فيه الله على الآلهة الوثنية, وعلى الإله داجون على وجه الخصوص,. لقد بين لنا الكتاب أن وجود التابوت في أرض فلسطين تسبب في وباء ومرض عضال للفلسطينيين حتى أنهم قرروا إرجاع التابوت – رغم أن وجوده عندهم دليل على النصرة على إله اليهود – إلا أنهم وبدون تدخل إسرائيلي قرروا إرجاع هذا التابوت. ولأنهم كانوا يريدون رفع البلاء الذي سببه التابوت لهم قرر الوثنيون أن يقدموا ذبيحة إثم. فماذا كانت هذه التقدمة؟ 
لقد فكروا أن يقدموا للإله المنتصر ما هزمهم به, وقد هزمهم بالبواسير وأيضا بالطاعون. والطاعون رمزوا اليه بالفئران, والبواسير "البواسير لمن لا يعرف هي مجموعة  من التورمات والالتهابات والتجلطات وظهور الدم في منطقة الشرج, إن الآلية العامة لحصولها  تنحصر في أن أي عرقلة لمسار الدم من هذه الأوردة ستؤدي الى تضخمها وبالتالي إلى ظهورها على شكل انتفاخات، هذه الانتفاخات نسميها (البواسير)"  هذه التجلطات التي يخرجها الطبيب في عملية جراحية، لها شكل معين، وهذا ما سبكه الفلسطينيون ليقدموه لله كإعلان هزيمة لهم. 
هل هذا صناعة أصنام؟, اقرأ النص بشكل صحيح ومفهوم ومن ثم قم بطرح الأسئلة يا أيها الصديق العاقل. راجع النص جيداً ستجد أن هذا النص يقول بوضوح أن الفلسطينيين وقادتهم هم الذين كانوا يتشاورون ثم استعانوا بكهنتهم وعرّافيهم للمشورة. والكهنة والعرّافون هم الذين أشاروا اليهم بأن يقوموا بتقديم هذه التقدمات والتي هي عنوان لهزيمة الإله داجون تلك الهزيمة الثقيلة.. 
التعبد الوثني مرفوض, ولكن ما يحدث هنا هو الاستسلام الوثني لقوة الله. أما ما تكلمت عنه عن تاريخ آلهة البواسير والفئران فأقول لك انه لا يوجد تاريخ لها, لأنه لا يوجد إله للبواسير في أية ديانة وثنية, وما حدث ليس تعبداً لإله البواسير كما فهمت (يا أيها العاقل), ولكنه تسليم بقوة إله إسرائيل الذي هزمهم بضربة البواسير. فالأمر ليس تعبداً كما حاولت أن تشرح لنا لأن النص لم يقصد ذلك سواء من قريب أو من بعيد.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 39 

(المسيح ) هل المسيح كان من الأشرار ؟
حسب الايمان المسيحي نعم. فقد قرر الكتاب المقدس أن (( الشرير فدية الصديق )) أمثال 21: 18 ، وقد قرر بولس أن المسيح صُلِبَ كفارة لخطايا كل العالَم (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 2 عدد 2) , بل وإعترف بولس بأن يسوع ليس شريراً فقط ولكنه أيضاً صار ملعون ,, ألا تصدق ؟ في غلاطية 3: 13 يقول هكذا : ((  المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا لانه مكتوب ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة. (svd)   والسؤال هو هل يسوع شرير ملعون كما يقول كتابكم ؟

الإجابة
تعديل بسيط في السؤال هو: هل يسوع شرير ملعون كما فهمت أنت؟ 
فالكتاب بريء مما تقول, أو تحاول أن تفهمنا, فالكتاب المقدس شهد عن المسيح أنه بار "فَلَمَّا رَأَى بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْفَعُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَحْدُثُ شَغَبٌ، أَخَذَ مَاءً وَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ قُدَّامَ الْجَمْعِ قَائِلاً:«إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْ دَمِ هذَا الْبَارِّ! أَبْصِرُوا أَنْتُمْ!" (متى 27: 24) ويسوع نفسه قال "مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ (يوحنا 8: 46) كما يشهد عنه الرسول بطرس في رسالته: "الَّذِي إِذْ شُتِمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَشْتِمُ عِوَضًا، وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْل." (1بط 2 : 23) فكيف تدعي أنت أن الكتاب يقول عنه أنه شرير؟ ... هل هذه أمانة النقل؟ 
لنرجع إلى أسئلتك. 
معنى آية سفر الأمثال: الشرير فدية الصديق=  العدالة تقول إن المجرم يجب عقابه لكي ينجو البريء ويعطينا الله مثلاً لهذا الأمر عندما قرر هامان الشرير أن يقتل مردخاي, وصنع هامان الصليب حتى يصلب عليه مردخاي, ولكننا نجد أن الذي صلب عليه هو هامان  نفسه (راجع سفر أستير). الأمر يتكرر مع الفتية الثلاثة الذين اجتازوا آتون النار دون أن يصابوا بأذى، ولكن الذين خططوا للأمر كانت نهايتهم النار(راجع سفر دانيال). هذه النهايات تبين سيطرة الله على مجرى الأمور, ومهما كانت مكائد الأشرار إلاّ أن النهاية تكون تماماً كما يريدها الله, ولكن ماذا عن المسيح؟ 
نحن نرى أن المسيح البار أخذ مكاننا نحن الخطاة لينجينا ونحن أشرار. فالآية التي في سفر الأمثال ليس لها مكان تطبيقي هنا, فالجنس البشري على الرغم من أنه شرير إلا أنه لا يمكن تطبيق ما يحدث على المستوى الفردي عليه. 
لأننا نرى الجنس البشري مسكيناً يحاول فاشلاً إرضاء الله, ولكن توجد هوة عميقة بينه وبين الله بسبب خطيته, ويحتاج الى بار يتبرع بأن يقدم يد المعونة, وهذا البار هو شخص الرب يسوع. وهنا جاء دور الرسول بولس لنفهم ما يريد أن يقوله لنا. 
يقول الرسول بولس في غلاطية 3: 13 "اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ»"
أولاً كلمة صار معناها أنه لم يكن لعنة بل تحول إلى لعنة, وهذا في حد ذاته إثبات لبره. فاللعنة لنا وهو البار, ولكنه على الصليب الذي لم يكن مستحقاً له، استبدل بره بأن حمل لعنة البشر جميعاً. وهذا يثبته إشعياء عندما قال الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا (اشعياء 53: 6)... فهو هنا مُحَمّل بخطايا الآخرين وليس مقترف للخطايا, وهذا مختلف إختلافاً كبيراً فلا يمكن أن نفهم من هذا النص أنه أصبح شريراً, ولكنه أصبح حاملاً لشر الآخرين ومقدمه لله دافعاً بره. 
من جديد لأن التكرار في هذا الموضوع يعلم الشطار
 شرط اللعنة لمن علق على الخشبة هو أن يكون على الإنسان المصلوب خطية أو جريمة يستحق عليها القتل على الصليب, وبهذه الطريقة يكون ملعوناً. بينما المسيح لم يكن مستحقاً للموت على هذه الخشبة, فهو غير ملعون, ولكنه جعل من نفسه (لعنة) كبديل عن البشر المستحق أن يعلق على هذه الخشبة. وهذا بقرار منه كما أشار هو بنفسه "مُشِيرًا إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَمُوتَ" (يو 12 : 33)،  وكما قال يوحنا مفسراً ذلك الأمر حيث قال "كما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ" (يو 3 : 14) 

 	ولقد فسر الأمر مرة أخرى حين قال: متى رفعتم إبن الإنسان فحينئذ تفهمون أنى أنا هو"  ثم قال واعداً تلاميذه "وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ»" (يوحنا 12: 32) هذا الأرتفاع الذى يشير إليه السيد المسيح هو الارتفاع والتعليق على الخشبة, وقد عبر عنه القديس بطرس قائلاً: "قتلوه معلقين إياه على خشبة" (أع13). وأكده الرسول بولس عندما قال "وَلَمَّا تَمَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ عَنْهُ، أَنْزَلُوهُ عَنِ الْخَشَبَةِ" (أعمال 13: 29). كل هذا لخصه الرسول بولس في آية واحدة "لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا." (رومية 6: 23). فأجرة الخطية هى الموت لمن يفعل هذه الخطية فهو مستحق لهذا الموت، أما المسيح بموته معلقاًَ ومرتفعاً على خشبة الصليب فقد وهب لنا الحياة الأبدية. لذلك صار الصليب أداة نُصرة وغلبة وبركة بفداء المسيح الذى وضع عليه إثم جميعناّ. هل وضح الأمر الآن؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 40 
( تناقضات ) هل بطرس صديق طاهر أم مرائي منافق كذَّاب ؟
أولاً : يقول مرقس عن سمعان صخرة الكنيسة (( فَأَنْكَرَ أَيْضاً. وَبَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً قَالَ الْحَاضِرُونَ لِبُطْرُسَ: حَقّاً أَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ لأَنَّكَ جَلِيلِيٌّ أَيْضاً وَلُغَتُكَ تُشْبِهُ لُغَتَهُمْ. فَابْتَدَأَ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ عَنْهُ! )) مرقس 14: 70-71.
أين البر ؟ وأين الفضيلة ؟ وأين الأخلاق في كذب بطرس - صخرة عيسى عليه السلام الذي يملك مفاتيح السماوات والذى عليه بُنِيَت كنيسة يسوع، تلك الكنيسة التي لا تقوى أبواب الجحيم عليها ؟
ثانياً: يقول إنجيل متى 27:26 عن قصة إنكار ولعن بطرس ليسوع عند المحاكمة هكذا :انكر ايضا بقسم اني لست اعرف الرجل. (73)   وبعد قليل جاء القيام وقالوا لبطرس حقا انت ايضا منهم فان لغتك تظهرك. (74) فابتدأ حينئذ يلعن ويحلف اني لا اعرف الرجل.وللوقت صاح الديك. (svd)
فكيف جاز لبطرس صخرة الكنيسة أن يقسم كذباً وينكر إلهه بل ويلعن إلهه يسوع كما تدعون؟ الحق أنه على هذا ليس عنده مثال حبة من خردل من الإيمان كما قال وصف يسوع تلاميذه الرسل في لوقا17: 5-6  ((5  فقال الرسل للرب زِد ايماننا. (6)  فقال الرب لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذه الجميزة انقلعي وانغرسي في البحر فتطيعكم (svd)
ثالثاً: وصف بولس بطرس بأنه مرائي منافق كما ورد في رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية2: 11 - 13 ((11. ولكن لما أتى بطرس الى انطاكية قاومته مواجهة لانه كان ملوما. (12)  لانه قبلما أتى قوم من عند يعقوب كان يأكل مع الامم ولكن لما أتوا كان يؤخر ويفرز نفسه خائفا من الذين هم من الختان. (13)  وراءى معه باقي اليهود ايضا حتى ان برنابا ايضا انقاد الى ريائهم. (svd) 
فنعيد السؤال مرة أخرى هل من مثل هؤلاء تاخذون دينكم ؟ وهل نصف بطرس صخرة الكنيسة صفا بانه مؤمن صديق أم كاذب منافق مرائي ؟ لك الحكم 

الإجابة 
عزيزي السائل
هل تعرف أين المشكلة الحقيقية؟!
إن المشكلة الحقيقية في تلك المقولة الشهيرة والتي أصبحت نبراساً للحياة عند كثيرين. تلك العبارة التي تقول "إذا بليتم فاستتروا" ولأن هذه العبارة اصبحت متأصلة في الوجدان أصبح من الصعب أن تقبل أن الكتاب المقدس يسجل ضعفات إنسان وفي نفس الوقت نأخذ منه ديننا, ولكننا يا عزيزي نؤمن بهذه الأمور الهامة: 
1-	أن كل إنسان ضعيف, وله لحظات ضعف شديدة, وهذه اللحظات لا تمنع من أن يستخدمه الله, لأن الله غفور رحيم, وأيضاً لأنه يعمل في كل إنسان ويغيره. 
2-	إيماننا لم نأخذه من أشخاص, ولكن من روح الله, فكل ما كتب, كتبه أناس الله مسوقين من الروح القدس, فهو على الرغم من كونه إنساناً ضعيفاً إلا أنه عندما يكتب يكون تحت هيمنة وسلطان الروح القدس (راجع الرد على الأسئلة السابقة). 
3-	على الرغم أن الروح القدس يعري رجال الله ويظهر ضعفاتهم, إلا أنه أيضا يظهر معية الله وقدرته على الحماية الحقيقية لهؤلاء الأشخاص, هذا الأمر الذي يجعلنا نثق في هيمنة روح الله على كل الأمور. فثقتنا ليست في أشخاص ولكن في الله القادر على توصيل الحق الكتابي رغم ضعف الناس. نظرتنا الى الله يا رجل, وهذا يفرق. 
4-	نحن نثق أن الله يستطيع أن يغير الناس, ويبدو أن هذا الفكر غير موجود فيك, فأنت لا تؤمن أن الله قادر على تغيير البشر, لذلك أنت تضع خطية الشاب نصب عينيك, ولا تضع أمامك الله القادر على هذا التغيير. 
5-	إني أحتار أمام رجال في الدين الاسلامي كانوا متعصبين للأوثان, وحاربوا نبي الاسلام كثيرا،ً ولكن جاء الوقت الذي فيه تغيروا, فوثق بهم بقية الصحابة, بل وحاربوا وجاهدوا في سبيل دينهم. وكانوا مصدر ثقة ... لماذا هذه الثقة وأنت لا تؤمن بقدرة الله على تغيير البشر؟!! ... سؤال أتركه لك. 
دعني أعيد سؤالك حتى أجيب عليه، تقول: 
فنعيد السؤال مرة أخرى هل من مثل هؤلاء تاخذون دينكم ؟ وهل نصف بطرس صخرة الكنيسة صفا بانه مؤمن صديق أم كاذب منافق مرائي ؟ لك الحكم
وأنا أحكم أن الله قادر على التغيير, وأيضاً الله قادر على الغفران في حالة الضعف.
 أنني أرى بطرس كما يراه المسيح, صخرة وبطل في الإيمان, وكل ضعف قد غفره الله له, ينبغي أن لا أذكره  أنا, وإلا أكون قد أخطأت في حق الله الغافر الرحيم. 
 لقد أوصى المسيح بطرس–بعد إنكاره– ارع خرافي، وذلك بعد أن سأله: "أتحبني؟" وكانت إجابة بطرس لذلك العارف خبايا القلوب ..."يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ" (يوحنا 21: 17) وهذا كان كافياً بالنسبة للسيد المسيح ليطلب منه أن يستأنف الرعاية.
 ولأنه كاف بالنسبة للسيد المسيح أصبح كافياً بالنسبة لي, فالمسيح هو الديان, وحاشا لي أن أكون أنا دياناً للآخرين, وبالذات لرسول عظيم مثل بطرس. هل وصلت الإجابة؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 41 

(خرافات ) فســـــــر مايلي :
سفر العدد5: 22 "ويدخل ماء اللعنة هذا فــي أحشائك لورم البطن ولإسقاط الفخذ.فتقول المرأة آمين آمين. "
سفر الرؤيا 6: 6  "وسمعت صوتا في وسط الأربعة الحيوانات قائلا ثمنية قمح بدينار وثلاث ثماني شعير بدينار وأما الزيت والخمر فلا تضرهما"

الإجابة
تمهيد
الصديق السائل, أرى أنك عنونت هذه الآيات بأنها خرافات, وبهذا تكون قد أصدرت حكماً قبل أن يتم التفسير, لا يوجد باحث يفعل هذا, أن يصل الى نتيجة قبل أن يقوم بالتفسير, ولكني لم افاجأ بعد رحلة قوامها أربعون سؤالاً, بعدها أقول لنفسي ما كنت أقرأه على لسانك "الحمد لله على نعمة العقل," لنذهب الآن للتفسير..
الآية الأولى
 سفر العدد5: 22 "ويدخل ماء اللعنة هذا فــي أحشائك لورم البطن ولإسقاط الفخذ.فتقول المرأة آمين آمين. "
أولا : لابد أن نقرأ هذا النص من أوله حتى نفهمه, بمعنى أن نضعه في سياقه المكتوب فيه, وهو في سفر العدد الإصحاح الخامس. وعلى الرغم أننا ينبغي أن نقرأ الأصحاح كله إلا أننا سنكتفي بالعنوان الرئيسي للنص، وهو موجود بداية من العدد 29 وحتى نهاية الأصحاح."هذِهِ شَرِيعَةُ الْغَيْرَةِ، إِذَا زَاغَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ تَحْتِ رَجُلِهَا وَتَنَجَّسَتْ، أَوْ إِذَا اعْتَرَى رَجُلاً رُوحُ غَيْرَةٍ فَغَارَ عَلَى امْرَأَتِهِ، يُوقِفُ الْمَرْأَةَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، وَيَعْمَلُ لَهَا الْكَاهِنُ كُلَّ هذِهِ الشَّرِيعَةِ فَيَتَبَرَّأُ الرَّجُلُ مِنَ الذَّنْبِ، وَتِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةُ تَحْمِلُ ذَنْبَهَا."
إذاً النص يقدم شريعة لرجل يشك في سلوك زوجته, فيقوم بعمل ممارسات أمام مذبح الرب, وهذا مهم أن نعرفه, لأن ما سيحدث بعد هذا يخص الرب, ولا يخص الإنسان. فما تعنونه أنت بأنه خرافات, هو وعد إلهي بإظهار خطية أو براءة تلك الزوجة. اقرأ معي هذه الآية المهمة "فَيُقَدِّمُهَا الْكَاهِنُ وَيُوقِفُهَا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ،" (عدد5: 16). 
ما كتبته أنت على أنه خرافات, هو رد فعل الله تجاه هذا الأمر, أنه يعد أمام الشعب أنه بممارسة هذا الطقس سيعرف الرجل براءة أو خطية امرأته. وما ذكرته أنت كخرافة, ناتج عن عدم ثقتك أن الله يعمل وله علاقة شخصية بالإنسان, لست أدري أيها الصديق كيف تصلي؟!, هل تثق أن الله يسمع, ويستجيب؟!!
أم انت تعتقد أن الله في عليائه في وادٍ وأنت في وادٍ آخر... مسكين أنت إذ لاهوتك عن الله في غاية الضعف, فأنت لا تثق أنه من الممكن أن يستمع ويجيب صلاتك, وبهذا اعتبرت كل هذا (خرافة).
القاريء الكريم, ليتك تقرأ الأصحاح الخامس كله من سفر العدد لتعرف كيف يبرئ الله المرأة أو يظهر خطيتها في تشريع العهد القديم في الهيكل, هذا يبين لنا كم أن الله يستمع الى شعبه ويستجيب لطلباتهم. هذا يجعلنا نثق في صلواتنا أنها تصل الى إله يسمع الصلاة. هل تتفق معي؟ 
الآية الثانية
سفر الرؤيا 6: 6  "وسمعت صوتا في وسط الأربعة الحيوانات قائلا ثمنية قمح بدينار وثلاث ثماني شعير بدينار وأما الزيت والخمر فلا تضرهما"
هذه الآية مقتطعة من نص طويل في سفر الرؤيا, وهو نص رؤيوي, يتحدث برموز عن الأيام الأخيرة. ويتحدث النص ككل عن مراحل في الحياة سوف يعيشها ساكن الأرض, قبل الأيام التي يمكن أن نسميها بالأيام الأخيرة. ويوضح أنه ستأتي أيام ستكون السلعة الأساسية غالية الثمن جداً عكس السلع الكمالية, فنجد أن القمح والشعير وهي سلع أساسية لصناعة الخبز تباع بالوزن, نتيجة للندرة, أما الزيت والزيتون فلن يكون لهما نفس المشكلة في الندرة وفي الثمن.
لقد رأينا هنا أن يوحنا يرسم صورة للمستقبل, والقارئ لوضعنا الحالي, يرى أن هذه النبوءة تتحقق, فلماذا تعدها من الخرافات, وها نحن نرى طوابير من طالبي الخبز, الحاجة لملايين الدولارات لكي تساعد غير القادرين على الخبز, أليس في هذا تحقيق جزئي للنبوءة وإثبات لصدق الوحي المقدس؟ يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر الأمثال 9: 12، "إِنْ كُنْتَ حَكِيمًا فَأَنْتَ حَكِيمٌ لِنَفْسِكَ، وَإِنِ اسْتَهْزَأْتَ فَأَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ تَتَحَمَّلُ." والحكيم تكفيه الإشارة! فالله يُمْهِل، لكنه لا يُهْمِل.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 42 

( تناقضات ) متى نزلت الحمامة بالضبط ؟

 بعد أن صعدَ من الماء متى 3عدد 16-17
أثناء صعوده من الماء مرقس 1عدد 9-11
أثناء صلاته أى بعد التعميد لوقا 3عدد 21-22
ألا يعنى نزول روح الرب كحمامة وظهورها منفصلة أنه لا إتحاد بين روح الرب ويسوع؟ فقد ظهرا منفصلين. وهل روح الرب صغيرة لدرجة أنها تتشكل في جسم حمامة ؟ ولماذا لم تظهر روح الرب لكل الناس لتعلمهم بذلك؟ لماذا خصَّت المعمدان بهذا الشرف وحده ؟

الإجابة
لنضع الثلاث آيات أسفل بعضها ليراها القاريء ولنر هل هناك ولو مجرد شبهة للاختلاف
متى: فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، 
مرقس: وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ، وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ.
لوقا: وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ، وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. 
والآن ماذا ترى؟ ... هل يوجد تناقض؟ في متى ومرقس اللغة واحدة, كم ثانية في رأيك التي صعد خلالها السيد المسيح من الماء, ثانيتين, أم ثلاث ثوان؟!!...  هل في هذه الثوان اختلاف في متى انفتحت السماء؟! ... إن النظر إلى يسوع ثم النظر إلى السماء تجعل من هذه الثواني لا شيء, إذ أن السيد المسيح يصعد والسماء تنفتح. الزمنان متساويان بدرجة لا يمكن حتى الكلام والاعتراض فيهما, إلا لمن يريد الاعتراض من حيث المبدأ. 
أما النص الثالث فيتكلم على وجه العموم, فهو يمارس الصلاة أثناء الهبوط والصعود من الماء ... والوقوف خاضعاً عند يدي يوحنا ... كل هذه الأمور لا تستغرق أي وقت ... حتى نستطيع أن نجدولها ... وكلها تحدث معاً. 

لنذهب الآن للأسئلة الأخرى التي جاءت في ثنايا الموضوع. 

ألا يعنى نزول روح الرب كحمامة وظهورها منفصلة أنه لا إتحاد بين روح الرب ويسوع؟ فقد ظهرا منفصلين. وهل روح الرب صغيرة لدرجة أنها تتشكل في جسم حمامة ؟ ولماذا لم تظهر روح الرب لكل الناس لتعلمهم بذلك؟ لماذا خصَّت المعمدان بهذا الشرف وحده ؟
لا يعني هذا أنه لا اتحاد, لأننا نؤمن أيضاً أن الله ظهر في الجسد (يسوع المسيح) ومع ذلك نؤمن أنه موجود في السماء أيضاً ... بل يحكم السماء والأرض رغم كونه ظاهراً في نفس التوقيت في شكل جسدي ... لذلك نحن نرى أن تجسد الروح أو الكلمة لكي تكون علامة ما أو لأجراء مهمة ما لا يعني بها انفصال أو اتحاد, ولكنها تجسد في شكل ما لتوصيل رسالة. لا تنس أن النص يذكر صدور صوت من السماء يقول: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت (وهنا يكتمل إعلان الثالوث، فالصوت هو صوت الآب، والحمامة هي تجسيد للروح القدس، ويسوع هو تجسيد للابن). متى 3: 17.
هذه الرسالة هي أن الآب هو الذي ارسل الابن، لذلك جاء الصوت من السماء. أما الروح الذي جاء بهيئة حمامة، فهو كان العلامة الدالة ليوحنا المعمدان لكي يتأكد أن يسوع هو ابن الله الذي سيعمد بالروح القدس (انظر يوحنا 1: 31-34) 
أما عن صغر أو كبر الروح فقل لي: هل لو ظهر الروح بشكل أكبر (كالنسر مثلاً) يكون مرضياً لك؟! ... هل تعرف حجم الروح؟ ... إن التجسد لا يعبر عن الحجم مطلقاً ولكنه لايزال رمزاً.
أما لما خص الله يوحنا المعمدان، فهذا لأنه أعظم مواليد النساء, أعظم نبي, إذ جاء مباشرة ليعد طريق الرب. أليس في هذا شرف أن يرى ذلك المجد العظيم؟ لقد كانت هذه الرسالة موجهة ليوحنا ليعرف أنه يقدم الرسالة الصحيحة للشخص الحقيقي, وأن المسيح ليس مدعياً مثل غيره. هل أجبت على كل الأسئلة؟ ... لنذهب الى سؤال جديد.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 43 

( تناقضات ) صــــــوت مَــــــن ؟
يقول صاحب إنجيل لوقا عند قصة تعميد يسوع في لوقا 3عدد22 هكذا ((22  ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا انت ابني الحبيب بك سررت (svd)
وبغض النظر عن قصة الحمامة لكن السؤال هو صوت مَن المتحدث ؟ إن كان يوحنا يقول عن الله في يوحنا 5عدد37 هكذا : ((والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته. (svd)
فعلمنا أنه لا أحد يسمع صوت الله أبداً ولا يبصر أحد هيئته , وإن كان الإبن هو يسوع وهو لم يقل أنت إبني الحبيب ولكن الصوت كان قادماً من السماء والروح القدس هي الحمامة وهي لم تقل هذا أيضاً والله لا أحد يسمع صوته قط !! فمن الذي قال أنت إبني الحبيب ؟ ؟؟؟ 

الإجابة 
عزيزي طارح السؤال، لا أعرف في هذه الإجابة مدى استيعابك للكلام الذي سوف أكتبه، لكن أطالبك بالصبر لأن الكلام الذي أكتبه الآن بحاجة إلى انتباه.
يجب أن نرى سياق النص الذي وردت فيه هذه الآية الكريمة لنفهم قصد الرب يسوع من الكلام الذي ذكره. فالأصحاح الخامس يبدأ بحادثة شفاء شخص مشلول وله ثمان وثلاثون سنة على هذه الحال. لقد شفاه الرب يسوع في يوم السبت (يو5: 9).
وهنا في وسط أورشليم وأمام جميع الناس يتم ملاحظة شخص ماش وهو حامل سريره. بالنسبة لليهود، مثل هذا العمل حرام وينبغي معاقبة هذا الشخص (يو 5: 10). بعد المشاورة والاستجواب علم اليهود أن هذا الشخص كان مشلولاً وأن هناك شخصاً قد أبرأه من دائه وهو الذي سمح له بحمل السرير في يوم السبت. وبعد أن علم اليهود أن يسوع هو الذي منح الشفاء لهذا المشلول، أرادوا أن يقتلوه لأنه عمل هذا في سبتٍ (يو 5: 16). وهنا أجابهم يسوع بهذه الآية الرائعة والتي فهم معناها اليهود بشكلٍ تام، "فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ»" (يو 5: 17). لاحظ ماذا تقول الآية التالية، يوحنا 5: 18 "فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ."
هل أدركت هذا المكتوب يا عزيزي طارح الأسئلة بلا هوادة؟ لأنه قال أن الله أبوه. فقد فهم اليهود تماماً معنى ذلك، أي أنه جعل نفسه مساوياً لله. الآن، ضع هذا الاستنتاج جنباً إلى جنب مع قول المشلول الذي نال الشفاء أن الذي أبرأه هو الذي قال له احمل السرير وامش. فمن هو يسوع هذا؟ إنه الله الظاهر في الجسد، وأعماله تدل على ذلك، فهي شهادة له. بالمناسبة، لقد قام اليهود بوضع مفاهيم جديدة لما يُمكن أن يُنظَر إليه على أنه عمل أم لا في يوم السبت، ومن ضمن ذلك، كان لا يحق للناس حمل الأشياء لأنه يتطلب مجهوداً.
لنكمل. في يوحنا 5: 19-20 يكتب الرسول عن العلاقة الحميمية التي تربط الآب بالابن، فالأعمال التي يعملها الابن هي في توافق تام مع الآب والآب يصادق عليها. وعليه الذي يُكرِم الآب ينبغي له أن يُكرِم الابن أيضاً لأن الاثنين واحد (اقرأ يو 5: 21-23). فالدينونه هي للابن، والابن يُحيي مَن يشاء من الأموات.  وينبغي أن الناس عندما يُبصرون هذه الأعمال (أو يقرأون عنها كما هي حالتك أنت) أن يُكرموا الابن، فمن لا يُكرم الابن، لا يُكرِم الآب الذي أرسله.
تمهل معي لأني لم أنتهِ بعد، فسؤالك ليس بهذه البساطة التي اعتقدتها أنت. 
في يوحنا 5: 24-30 نجد هذه الأمور الرائعة والتي أدعوك لكي تتأمل فيها جيداً لكي تنال الحياة الأبدية إن آمنت بها، كما هي مدونة في هذه الآيات الرائعة من كتاب الله العزيز في هذا الإنجيل الرائع. في الآية 24 يقول يسوع أن من يسمع كلامه ويؤمن بالذي أرسله فله حياةٌ أبديةٌ، وفوق ذلك، فهو لن يُدان!! بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة. زد على ذلك أنه في الآية 26 يقول إنه كما أن الآب (الله) له حياة في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن (الله) أن تكون له حياةٌ في ذاته، وأعطاه سلطاناً أن يدين لأنه ابن الإنسان أيضاً (التجسد).
الأعداد في يوحنا 5: 31-39 تتناول موضوع سؤالك، فأرجو الانتباه. يجب أن تفهم هذه الأعداد جيداً لكي تكون لك فكرة عن ما يلي من أمور رائعة عن يسوع. في الأعداد 31-35 يتحدث عن الشهادة، فهو يقول إنه إن كانت شهادته فردية فهي غير مقبولة (راجع تثنية 17: 6؛ 19: 15). هناك آخر (يو5: 36 الذي هو الآب والأعمال التي أعطاها الآب ليعملها الابن) هو الذي يشهد عن هوية يسوع. أما الشهادة من البشر فيسوع لا يقبلها، ولكن لأجل الجموع الذين أرسلوا إلى يوحنا المعمدان، لكي يخلصوا, فهو ممكن أن يأخذ بشهادة يوحنا مع أنه لا يحتاجها (يو 5: 34-35).
ثم يقول يسوع في يوحنا 5: 37 إن له شهادة أعظم من يوحنا، وهي الأعمال التي يعملها والتي أعطاها له الآب ليكملها، فهي التي تشهد له بأن الآب قد أرسله، والآب نفسه الذي أرسله هو يشهد له. وهنا يأتي القول "لم تسمعوا صوته قط، ولا أبصرتم هيئته، وليست لكم كلمته ثابتةً فيكم، لأن الذي (الآب) أرسله هو (الابن) لستم تؤمنون به.
من الواضح هنا أن يسوع قال هذا لمعارضيه من اليهود والذين لم يكونوا يؤمنون به بأنه المسيح المُرسَل من الآب. لذلك عندما قال لم تسمعوا صوته، فهو يقصد بأنهم لم يفهموا كلامه, أوهم يقرأون العهد القديم من دون أن يفهموه. فهم يظنون بقراءتهم العهد القديم سوف ينالون الحياة الأبدية، لكنهم يغفلون عن حقيقة أن العهد القديم يتكلم عن يسوع المسيح المُرسَل من الله خلاصاً للبشرية وليمنح الحياة الأبدية لكل من يؤمن به.
لا تنسى أخي الساءل أن يسوع أشار عدة مرات إلى مساواته مع الآب، ليس هو فحسب، بل أن معارضيه فهموا هذا الأمر كما رأينا سابقاً من عبارة "وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً."
هل وضحت الصورة الآن، صوت مَن هو هذا الذي قال "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُرِرْتْ" وهل عرفت معنى مصطلح "الابن"؟ لا تنس أن يسوع وهو يكلم الجموع التي لم تؤمن به قال أنهم لم يسمعوا صوته (الله) قط. لكن عندما كان يتكلم مع تلاميذه والذين كانوا يؤمنون به، فالأمر مختلف تماماً، انظر معي.
اقرأ الأعداد التالية من إنجيل يوحنا 14 بتمعن لكي تستوعب ما أقوله لك. "«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي. 2 فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا، 3 وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا آتِي أَيْضًا وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ، حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا، 4 وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ». 5 قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا:«يَا سَيِّدُ، لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ، فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟» 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 7 لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ». 8 قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا». 9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ، وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. 12 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا، وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا، لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي. 13 وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ. 14 إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ."
وهنا يتضح أمر رائع في الإعلان الإلهي من خلال كلمته المقدسة، التي هي الكتاب المقدس. يسوع يقول للتلاميذ الذين هم يهود أيضاً، أنتم تؤمنون بالله (كأشخاص موحدين) فآمنوا بي!! لاحظ المساواة التي يقدمها يسوع بينه وبين الله، لكن لأن المفهوم عسر حتى على التلاميذ، لذلك يقودهم خطوة خطوة. فينتقل من الوحدانية المجردة للفكر اليهودي إلى أكثر من ذلك، فيقول، في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة. الآن تحول من مفهوم الوحدانية المجردة إلى الوحدانية الجامعة، ولكن أيضاً بشكل تدريجي. ويُنهي الحديث عن المنازل الكثيرة بعبارة "وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق." عندها يقفز توما متسائلاً عن الطريق وعن المكان الذي سوف يذهب إليه يسوع. فيرد عليه يسوع بالقول، "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحدٌ يأتي إلى الآب إلاّ بي." ثم يضيف يسوع قولاً في غاية الأهمية في الآية 7 "لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ ‏رَأَيْتُمُوهُ". 
يتضح من هذا القول أن التلاميذ أنفسهم لم يكونوا يعرفون يسوع بشكلٍ صحيح لحد هذه اللحظة، ولم يفهموا تماماً هوية يسوع الحقيقية إلا بعد الموت والقيامة. فيطلب فيلبس طلباً غريباً وعلى الأغلب لم يفهم معناه فيقول "أرنا الآب وكفانا،" يقول له يسوع ولكل من يسأل، "الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، . . .ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب فيَّ؟" هذه هي الوحدانية الجامعة التي ينادي بها المسيحيون والتي يتم الوصول إليها من خلال القراءة المتأنية للكتاب المقدس! فالذي يعرف الابن يعرف الآب، والذي يرى الابن (يفهمه ويستوعبه) يرى الآب (يفهمه ويستوعبه). فهناك فرق بين الجموع التي لم تؤمن، وبين خاصته. الجموع لم تؤمن ورفضت عرض يسوع، لكن التلاميذ كانوا مرافقين ليسوع وقد وافقوا على ترك بيوتهم وكل أملاكهم ومقتنياتهم وكل ما يمكن أن يعوقهم عن اتباع يسوع، وتبعوه لأنهم رأوا فيه شيئاً مختلفاً عن بقية البشر. فكان إيمانهم تدريجياً، إلى أن وصل ذروته بعد قيامة يسوع من بين الأموات.
وأنا بدوري أدعوك لتكون من خاصته، وبدلاً من الاستهزاء، أن تؤمن به لتكون لك حياة أبدية. عندها أستطيع أن أدعوك أخي، لأني سوف أراك في السماء!


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 44 

( هل معقول ) بني إسرائيل ليس فيهم عقيم ولا عاقر ولا في بهائمهم  ولا تصيبهم الأمراض ؟؟؟
تثنية7عدد14:  مباركا تكون فوق جميع الشعوب.لا يكون عقيم ولا عاقر فيك ولا في بهائمك. (15) ويرد الرب عنك كل مرض وكل أدواء مصر الرديئة التي عرفتها لا يضعها عليك بل يجعلها على كل مبغضيك. (svd)
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الإجابة
طالما هو وعد من الرب يكون الأمر معقولاً جدا: ربما يكون قصدك أننا الآن نرى بيننا العقيم والمريض, فيكون هذا "كلام فارغ", ولكن علينا أن نقرأ القطعة متكاملة لنفهم متى يحدث هذا؟!. 
"وَمِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ هذِهِ الأَحْكَامَ وَتَحْفَظُونَ وَتَعْمَلُونَهَا، يَحْفَظُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْعَهْدَ وَالإِحْسَانَ اللَّذَيْنِ أَقْسَمَ لآبَائِكَ، وَيُحِبُّكَ وَيُبَارِكُكَ وَيُكَثِّرُكَ وَيُبَارِكُ ثَمَرَةَ بَطْنِكَ وَثَمَرَةَ أَرْضِكَ: قَمْحَكَ وَخَمْرَكَ وَزَيْتَكَ وَنِتَاجَ بَقَرِكَ وَإِنَاثَ غَنَمِكَ، عَلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَقْسَمَ لآبَائِكَ أَنَّهُ يُعْطِيكَ إِيَّاهَا مُبَارَكًا تَكُونُ فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. لاَ يَكُونُ عَقِيمٌ وَلاَ عَاقِرٌ فِيكَ وَلاَ فِي بَهَائِمِكَ وَيَرُدُّ الرَّبُّ عَنْكَ كُلَّ مَرَضٍ، وَكُلَّ أَدْوَاءِ مِصْرَ الرَّدِيئَةِ الَّتِي عَرَفْتَهَا لاَ يَضَعُهَا عَلَيْكَ، بَلْ يَجْعَلُهَا عَلَى كُلِّ مُبْغِضِيكَ وَتَأْكُلُ كُلَّ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ يَدْفَعُ إِلَيْكَ. لاَ تُشْفِقْ عَيْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْ آلِهَتَهُمْ، لأَنَّ ذلِكَ شَرَكٌ لَكَ إِنْ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: هؤُلاَءِ الشُّعُوبُ أَكْثَرُ مِنِّي. كَيْفَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَطْرُدَهُمْ؟  فَلاَ تَخَفْ مِنْهُمُ. اذْكُرْ مَا فَعَلَهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ التَّجَارِبَ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي أَبْصَرَتْهَا عَيْنَاكَ، وَالآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبَ وَالْيَدَ الشَّدِيدَةَ وَالذِّرَاعَ الرَّفِيعَةَ الَّتِي بِهَا أَخْرَجَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. هكَذَا يَفْعَلُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ بِجَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ خَائِفٌ مِنْ وَجْهِهَا" (تثنية 7: 12- 19)
نرى هنا الوعد مرتبطاً بالطاعة التي لم تحدث قط. وبالتالي لم يحدث تطبيق لهذا الأمر مطلقاً. لقد وعد الله شعبه أن يباركهم بهذه البركة عندما يكونون أوفياء له تماماً, ولكن هذا الوفاء لم يتم. لذلك تلك البركة الموعودون بها لم يستطيعوا الحصول عليها, ولكننا نثق أن الله يستطيع أن ينفذ وعوده إذا التزم إسرائيل بما طلبه الله منه.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 45

( تناقضات ) هل طريق يسوع هيِّن وخفيف على سالكيه أم ضيق ملىء بالصعوبات ؟

 ضيق : (( مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ! )) متى 7عدد 14

 هيِّن : (( اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ.)) متى 11: 29-30

الإجابة
ليس من تناقض مطلقاً في هذا الكلام, فكثيرون يبحثون عن الباب الذي يؤدي الى الحياة الأبدية,  ولكنهم يرسمون في مخيلتهم شكلاً وأسلوباً لهذا الباب. هذا الباب موصوف طريقه في الكتاب المقدس, ولكن كثيرين يقولون حاشا, كيف يتم هذا؟!! إننا سوف نذهب إلى الحياة الأبدية بعد  أن نوفي فروضاً والتزامات, لابد أن يكون ميزان حسناتنا افضل من ميزان سيئاتنا. كل هذه الأمور التي يحددها البشر لأنفسهم تجعل الوصول الى الباب الذي يؤدي الى الحياة في غاية الصعوبة. 
المسيح يقول عن نفسه "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" وأيضا "أنا هو الباب" ... ولكن كثير من الناس يقولون أن المسيح هو الطريق الى الله على أساس أنه نبي, بل وتمادوا وقالوا أنه جاء ليعد الطريق لمرسل آخر... وبهذا تاه الناس عن الطريق الحقيقي.
كل هذه الأمور جعلت الطريق الى الحياة الأبدية مشوشاً عند بعض الناس والدخول منه صعباً جداً.  
أما متى وجد الناس الباب الذي هو المسيح, وعندما يسلمون حياتهم بالكامل له, ينالون الحياة الأبدية ... تلك الحياة التي يصفها المسيح بأنها "حمل نير المسيح" والمقصود بالنير الهين والحمل الخفيف ليس أنه سيجعل الحياة رغدة, بل أنه يريد أن يحمل معنا كل الآلام والصعوبات ... هل هناك أحلى من هذه الحياة؟!. 
هناك منظور آخر, نحن نرى الصيغة التي تكلم بها المسيح في الآيتين مختلفتين, فنجد أن الأولى بصيغة خبرية, تقرير يقدم عن عدد الأشخاص الذين وجدوا الباب, والمعاناة التي وجدوها في طريقهم للحياة الأبدية, وهذا حقيقي, فالطريق مفروش بالاضطهاد منذ البداية . الإيمان بالمسيح له ثمن يدفع حتى أن المسيح في يوم من الأيام قال أنه جاء ليفرق بين الأم وابنتها والأب وابنه, جاء ليزرع ناراً لا سلاماً, فمن يرضى أن يغير الإنسان دين آباؤه وأجداده, هذه المعاناة تجعل الطريق كرباً 
ولكن في العبارة الثانية دعوة, دعوة إلى حمل نير المسيح, هذه الدعوة التي تعطي القلب سلام, وطمأنينة, وحياة هينة بسبب التخلص من ثقل الخطايا التي كانوا يئنون منها. فالمسيح عندما يدعو الآخرين أن يحملوا حمله, في المقابل سيحمل هو أثقالنا وأتعابنا... وشتان الفارق, عندما يأتي الإنسان محملاً بكل خطاياه ويطرحها عند قدمي السيد ثم يحمل نير السيد, الذي هو خفيف, إذ أنه لم يقترف أي خطية ولم يعرف أي غش ... 
أخيرا يا صديقي السائل دعني أسألك, هل وجدت الباب؟ ... ربما تجد صعوبة في التصديق, وهنا تكمن المشكلة ولكن إذا اخترت  المسيح لك مخلصاً ستجد نيره هين وحمله خفيف. فهل تجرب هذا الأمر؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 46 

هل الرب يأمر بالنذور للشيطان ؟
جاء في سفر اللاويين أمر الرب لموسى هكذا : سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 7عدد5-10((5 ويأخُذُ مِن عِندِ جَماعةِ بَنى إسْرائيلَ تَيسَينِ مِنَ المَعِزِ لِذَبيحةِ الخَطيئَة وكَبْشاً لِلمُحرَقَة. 6 فيُقَرِّبُ هارونُ عِجْلَ ذَبيحةِ الخَطيئَةِ الَّتي علَيه وُيكَفِّرُ عن نَفْسِه وعن بَيتِه. 7 ثُمَّ يأخُذُ التَّيسَينِ وُيقيمُهما أَمامَ الرَّبّ عِندَ بابِ خَيمَةِ المَوعِد. 8 وُيلْقي هارونُ علَيهما قُرعَتَين، إِحْداهما لِلرَّبّ والأُخْرى لِعَزازيل. 9 وُيقَرِّبُ هارونُ التَّيسَ الَّذي وَقَعَت علَيه القُرعَةُ لِلرَّبّ، وَيصنَعُه ذَبيحةَ خَطيئَة. 10 والتَّيسُ الَّذي وَقَعَت علَيه قُرعةُ عَزازيل يُقيمُه حَيّاً أَمامَ الرَّبّ، لِيُكَفِّرَ عَلَيه ويُرسِلَه إِلي عزازيلَ في البَرِّيَّة.
وعزازيل هو الشيطان كما هو معروف وكما يُعرِّفَه قاموس الكتاب المقدس هروباً من الموقف هكذا نصاً : الشيطان أو الجن في الصحاري والبراري أو ملاك ساقط (بحسب سفر اخنوخ ومعظم المفسرين الحديثين )   إنتهى  بالنقل حرفياً .
فالعقلاء أسأل : هل الرب يأمر بالنذر للشيطان ؟ هل في هذا مثقال ذرة من التوحيد ؟ وأي حكمة في أن تهب للرب تيس وللشيطان تيس؟ لم يجبنا أحد حتى الآن .

الإجابة
من الواضح أنك فتحت القاموس وبحثت عن معنى الكلمة, في الواقع هذا جعلني أفتح القاموس بدوري, إذ أنني كنت أود أن أرد عليك بدون قاموس وذلك لسهولة السؤال, إذ أنه مجرد طقس لكفارة اليهودي الذي تعلمناه منذ مدارس الأحد,  ولكني فكرت في أن آخذ فكرة عما كتب القاموس, فوجدت أسلوبك الفريد في الحصول على المعلومة. إقرأ معي ما قرأته تحت كلمة عزازيل وقارنه بما تفضلت واقتبسته أنت: 
" عَزازيل: اسم عبري معناه ((عزل)) وقد ورد اللفظ في مكان واحد فقط، في (لا 16: 8، 10، 26). وهناك عدة تفسيرات: 1) التيس الذي كان اليهود يطلقونه في البرية لعزله وفصله عن الناس (بحسب الترجمة اللاتينية الفلجاتة). 2) كلمة مطلقة: على العزل للخطيئة أو الفصل (بحسب الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية). 3) البرية أو المكان الصحراوي النائي الذي كان التيس يعزل فيه (بحسب بعض المفسرين اليهود). 4) الشيطان أو الجن في الصحاري والبراري أو ملاك ساقط (بحسب سفر اخنوخ). وعلى أية حال كان العمل بالتيس المطلق رمز إلى عزل الخطيئة وابتعادها عن البشر واطلاقها. أما التيس المطلق المذبوح فكان كفّارة عن أخطاء البشر. أما التيس المطلق إلى البرية فكان الكاهن يضع يده على رأسه ويعترف بخطايا اسرائيل ثم يرسله مع انسان إلى البرية. ولا يعود الانسان إلى المحلة إلا بعد أن يغتسل ويغسل ثيابه (لا 16: 21 و اش ص 53 
قارن بين ما كتبت أنت وادعيت أنك استقيته من القاموس وبين ما كتبه القاموس, إنك اقتبست على هواك, فهل هذه أمانة علمية؟ ... هل تفعل دائماً هذه الأمور عند دراستك لدينك أو دين غيرك؟!. أنصحك ألا تُعَلم أحداً لأنك لا تفهم في قواعد التعليم أو أمانة البحث العلمي, وينقصك الكثير لتصل لمستوى الحوار العلمي. نأتي لمعنى عزازيل, لقد جاء في أربعة معاني, وفي العادة نأخذ المعنى الأقدم والارجح, وهو أنه مكان العزل, أو ما قصدته الترجمة السبعينية المعتمدة على المستوى اليهودي والمأخوذ بها مسيحياً وهي تعني العزل للخطية. ليس هناك أي مبرر لاستخدام المعاني الضعيفة التي يستخدمها بعض متطرفي الفكر اليهودي. وأعتقد  أن تعليقك الأخير أصبح لامعنى له بعد أن فهمت معنى عزازيل.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 47 

هل الله يأمر الناس بعبادة الأصنام ؟
سفر حزقيال 20عدد39: (( 39  اما انتم يا بيت اسرائيل فهكذا قال السيد الرب.اذهبوا اعبدوا كل انسان اصنامه وبعد ان لم تسمعوا لي فلا تنجسوا اسمي القدوس بعد بعطاياكم وباصنامكم. (svd)

الإجابة
يا أخي، حتى متى تقوم بمثل هذا العمل، تقتطع الآيات من سياقها، هذا ليس بالأسلوب العلمي للحوار والتساؤل. 
يكفي أن تقرأ الأصحاح كله لتفهم ماذا يريد أن يقول السيد الرب. هل من المعقول أن تكون قد قرأت هذا الجزء دون أن تقرأ الباقي؟!! وهل لغتك العربية ضعيفة لتفشل في قراءة لغة الاستنكار والغضب التي كان يتكلم بها السيد الرب؟!
اقرأ معي "لأَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَلِّمْ بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: فِي هذَا أَيْضًا جَدَّفَ عَلَيَّ آبَاؤُكُمْ، إِذْ خَانُونِي خِيَانَةً"  حزقيال 20: 27 
بل قبل هذه الآية اقرأ ايضاً "فَتَمَرَّدَ الأَبْنَاءُ عَلَيَّ. لَمْ يَسْلُكُوا فِي فَرَائِضِي وَلَمْ يَحْفَظُوا أَحْكَامِي لِيَعْمَلُوهَا، الَّتِي إِنْ عَمِلَهَا إِنْسَانٌ يَحْيَا بِهَا، وَنَجَّسُوا سُبُوتِي. فَقُلْتُ: إِنِّي أَسْكُبُ رِجْزِي عَلَيْهِمْ لأُتِمَّ سَخَطِي عَلَيْهِمْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ ثُمَّ كَفَفْتُ يَدِي وَصَنَعْتُ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي لِكَيْلاَ يَتَنَجَّسَ أَمَامَ عُيُونِ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَخْرَجْتُهُمْ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ وَرَفَعْتُ أَيْضًا يَدِي لَهُمْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ لأُفَرِّقَهُمْ فِي الأُمَمِ وَأُذَرِّيَهُمْ فِي الأَرَاضِي، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَصْنَعُوا أَحْكَامِي، بَلْ رَفَضُوا فَرَائِضِي، وَنَجَّسُوا سُبُوتِي، وَكَانَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ وَرَاءَ أَصْنَامِ آبَائِهِمْ (حزقيال 20: 21-24)
فنرى أن الرب الإله غاضب من هذا الشعب الذي خان خيانة عظيمة وعبد آخرين, ثم يرجع ليقدم السجود لله, فما كان من الله إلاّ أنه رفض هذه الازدواجية في العبادة, فيقول لهم اذهبوا اعبدوا ما شئتم لكن لا ترجعوا في نهاية الأمر ... لن أزيد الكلام, لأن المعنى واضح لمن يريد أن يفهم, وهو يفسر نفسه بنفسه, ومن له عيون للقراءة فليقرأ.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال:48 

( المسيح ) ماذا فعل يسوع بعد أن أنهى الشيطان تجربته معه ؟

(( ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ وَإِذَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ جَاءَتْ فَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُ. 12وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّ يُوحَنَّا أُسْلِمَ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. 13وَتَرَكَ النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيمَ )) متى 4عدد 11-13
(( وَرَجَعَ يَسُوعُ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ وَخَرَجَ خَبَرٌ عَنْهُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ. وَكَانَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ مُمَجَّداً مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ. وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. )) لوقا 4عدد 14
فترى يسوع عند متى كان في الناصرة وانصرف منها إلى الجليل واستقر في كفرناحوم
أما عند لوقا فقد رجع إلى الجليل واستقر في الناصرة.

الإجابة 
الأحداث التي دونها لوقا لصيقة للتجربة, بينما التي دونها متى جاءت بعد حدث مهم وهو عندما سمع يسوع أن يوحنا قد اسلم. 
فدون لوقا ما حدث فور حدوث التجربة, وهو أنه استقر في الناصرة. واستمر الحال حتى سمع أن يوحنا قد ألقيَ في السجن, وهذا ما قاله متى "12وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّ يُوحَنَّا أُسْلِمَ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ."  
إذاً لا يوجد أي تناقض, إذ أن متى لم يذكر أين ذهب المسيح بعد التجربة أصلاً, ولكنه ذكر أنه بعد أن أُسلم يوحنا، اتجه يسوع من الناصرة الى كفرناحوم.
ما كتبه متى مكملاً لما كتبه لوقا, ومن الكاتبين نستطيع أن نسجل تسلسل الأحداث.
-	انتصر السيد المسيح في التجربة والملائكة صارت تخدمه (متى) .
-	رجع الى الجليل واستقر في الناصرة (لوقا).
-	سمع أن يوحنا أسلم (متى) .
-	ترك الناصرة وذهب الى كفر ناحوم (متى).
هل وضح الأمر الآن ؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 49 

ما هو تمثال الغيرة ؟
حزقيال 8عدد3: ومد شبه يد وأخذني بناصية راسي ورفعني روح بين الارض والسماء واتى بي في رؤى الله الى اورشليم الى مدخل الباب الداخلي المتجه نحو الشمال حيث مجلس تمثال الغيرة المهيج الغيرة (4) واذا مجد اله اسرائيل هناك مثل الرؤيا التي رأيتها في البقعة (svd)
ما هو شكل هذا التمثال ؟ ألا توافقني إنها أمور وثنية أخذها كتبة الكتاب المقدس من الحضارات التي عايشوها فتأثروا بها ؟ لكن أيضاً لم نعرف ما هو هذا التمثال ؟

الإجابة
اقرأ معي ما أوصى الله شعبه في سفر الخروج "لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ. لاني انا الرب الهك إله غيور افتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيّ" (خروج 20: 5), وأيضا "فإنك لا تسجد لإله آخر لأن الرب اسمه غيور.اله غيور هو" (خروج 34: 14). 
هل فهمت المعنى؟ ... الله غيور, ولا يحب الأصنام, ولا يحب أن يعبد أحد غيره, فيأتي الشعب ويعبد الصنم, لا يهمنا نوع الصنم, ولا شكله, ولكن هذا الصنم بالنسبة لله "تمثال الغيرة المهيج الغيرة" لماذا؟ ... لأنه أثار سخط الله وغضبه إذ أنه كما سبق وأوضح إله غيور على اسمه وعلى مجده, والشعب استهتر به وعبد آلهة غريبة ... لذلك كان هذا الصنم هو بمثابة تمثال الغيرة . 
هل المعنى واضح؟ وبالتالي إذا فهمنا النص لن أوافقك ان هذه الأمور هي أمور وثنية أخذها الكتبة من الشعوب التي يتوسطونها, بل هو كلام الرب الإله الذي يُذَكر الشعب بأول وصية أوصاها لهم, وهم لم يسمعوا. 
ليتك تتعلم من الكتاب المقدس لأن فيه حياة ابدية لك ولكل العالم... للأسف الكتاب يمكن أن يكون بركة لك, ولكنك تهدر طاقتك في محاولاتك الفاشلة في نقده


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 50 

متى أعطى يسوع التلاميذ القدرة على إخراج الشياطين؟
حدثت أولاً قصة المجنون الأخرس في ( متى 9عدد 32-34 ) ، ثم أعطاهم القدرة على إخراج الشياطين وإشفاء المرضى في (متى 10عدد 1-10) 
وعند لوقا أعطاهم أولاً القدرة على إخراج الشياطين وإشفاء المرضى (9عدد 1-6) ، ثم حدثت قصة التجلى (9عدد 28-36).

الإجابة
أيضاً تستطيع أن تفهم من الإنجيليين تسلسل الأحداث كالآتي:
-	حادثة المجنون الأخرس .
-	إعطاء الموهبة وإطلاقهم للخدمة.
-	التجلي .
أين المشكلة؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 51 

( الصلب والفداء ) قد أكمل ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 17 نأخذ منه فقرتين 3 , 4 فيقول ( يوحنا 17عدد3-4 )
:3  وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته. (4)  أنا مجدتك على الأرض.العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته. (svd)
كيف يكون العمل الذي أعطاه الله للمسيح قد أكمل والمسيح لم يصلب بعد ؟ المسيح حتى لم يكن وضع على الصليب وكما تقولون أنتم فإن العمل الذي جاء من أجله هو أن يصلب ليخلص البشرية , فكيف يقول المسيح قبل الصلب بأن العمل الذي أعطاه الله له قد أكمله ؟ هل كان يكذب ؟
ثم كيف يقول المسيح للإله هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أيها الإله أن يعرفوك أنك أنت الإله الحقيقي ولاحظ قال كلمة ( وحدك ) ثم اعترف أن الله هو من أرسله ؟ أليس المسيح هو الإله ؟ لو كان هو الله حقاً كما تزعمون لقال ليعرفوك أني الإله الحقيقي وحدي أو ليعرفوا أنك أنت الأب وأنا الابن وهناك الروح القدس ونحن إله واحد ؟ أليس هذا من الدجل ؟

الإجابة 
لنقسم سؤالك الى جزئين, الجزء الأول الخاص بالعمل الذي كلفه الله به. لنقرأ معاً الجزء كله حتى نفهم ماذا يريد السيد المسيح أن يقول 
تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ:«أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضًا، إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ. وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. «أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. كَانُوا لَكَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ لِي، وَقَدْ حَفِظُوا كَلاَمَكَ. وَالآنَ عَلِمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، لأَنَّ الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ، وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِينًا أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، وَآمَنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ أَنَا أَسْأَلُ. لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّهُمْ لَكَ. وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ. وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَأَمَّا هؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ. أَيُّهَا الآبُ الْقُدُّوسُ، احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِدًا كَمَا نَحْنُ
إذاً بداية الكلام هي "قد أتت الساعة" وهي الساعة التي سيبدأ معها مشوار الصلب, هل في هذا المشوار كان المسيح يفعل شيئاً؟! ... إنه كما قال إشعياء النبي "ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ" (اشعياء 53: 7), إنه بعد هذه الصلاة بدأ رحلة الصمت التي من خلالها سيقوم الله بتنفيذ القصاص. 
	وهناك أمر ينبغي أن لا تنساه، لأن هذه الصلاة وردت في إنجيل يوحنا. ولابد أن تعلم أن الأصحاحات 13-17 من إنجيل يوحنا هي وحدة واحدة وحدثت جميعها في الليلة التي أُسلِمَ فيها يسوع. فبهذا يكون يسوع قد أكمل كل ما طلبه منه الآب من عمل ليعمله.
إذاُ وهو يسجد ويصلي في هذه المرحلة كان السيد المسيح قد أتم كل المطلوب منه, ولم يبق عليه سوى أن يخضع ويستسلم للقصاص الإلهي., ولكن قبل ذلك كانت مهمته كمرسل سماوي تتلخص فيما شرحه وهو :-
-	إعطاء المجد لله 
-	يعرف الناس الإله الحقيقي ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسله 
-	إظهار اسم الله للناس
-	الكلام الذي أعطاه الآب له نقله هو للتلاميذ 
هذا العمل قد أكمله المسيح بالكامل, وهو الآن يصلي ويتشفع لأجل تلاميذه حتى لا يهلك منهم إلا ابن الهلاك. إن العمل الذي أتمه هو العمل الذي عمله داخل هؤلاء التلاميذ, وإعلان مجد الله الكامل في شخصه. هل وصلت الفكرة؟
الجزئية الأخرى 
ثم كيف يقول المسيح للإله هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أيها الإله أن يعرفوك أنك أنت الإله الحقيقي ولاحظ قال كلمة ( وحدك ) ثم اعترف أن الله هو من أرسله ؟ أليس المسيح هو الإله ؟ لو كان هو الله حقاً كما تزعمون لقال ليعرفوك أني الإله الحقيقي وحدي أو ليعرفوا أنك أنت الأب وأنا الابن وهناك الروح القدس ونحن إله واحد ؟ أليس هذا من الدجل ؟
	مرة أخرى أجد نفسي مُلزماً بإجابة مستفيضة لأجل توضيح اللبس الذي يدور في مخيلتك، عزيزي طارح الأسئلة بلا هوادة. صبرك معي وتأمل في التالي.
كما ذكرت لك أعلاه، تُعتَبر الأصحاحات 13-17 من وجهة النظر الأدبية (أدب الكتابة) قطعة أدبية واحدة، ولذلك وبما أن سؤالك ورد في هذه القطعة الأدبية الطويلة، أطالبك بالانتباه، فافتح آذانك وعيونك جيداً. ومن الأفضل لك أن تقرأ هذه الأصحاحات في جلسة واحدة لتأخذ فكرة صحيحة عما يدور فيها من أحداث.
لنعد إلى بداية هذه القطعة الأدبية في يوحنا 13.  يتضح في هذا الأصحاح أن هناك خطة واضحة في حياة يسوع وإرساليته. فهو لا يتحرك بشكلٍ عشوائي بل كما يريه الآب هكذا يفعل. وهنا يتحدث يوحنا عن ساعة مهمة في حياة يسوع، تلك الساعة التي طالما تكلَّمَ عنها في أماكن عديدة، سواء هو أو البشيرون الآخرون اقرأ معي هذه الآيات لتعرف عن ما أقصده (مت 26: 45، 55؛ مر 14: 35، 41؛ يو 7: 30؛ 8: 20؛ 12: 23، 27؛ 17: 1). وأيضاً يعطينا في هذا الأصحاح معلومة مهمة، وهي انتقاله من هذا العالم ليعود إلى الآب!
أريد منك أن تنتبه لأني مضطر أن أقتبس بعض الآيات من خارج هذه القطعة الأدبية من أجل فهم هوية يسوع
•	في يوحنا 3: 13 يعطينا معلومة مهمة حيث يتحدث يسوع عن أن مصدره هو السماء بقوله "وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاء" فبينما يسوع يتحدث مع نيقوديموس يقول له إنه الآن موجودٌ في السماء!!
•	في يوحنا 3: 17 "أَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَم." هنا الله يُرسل ابنه، وقد رأينا سابقاً معنى كلمة "الابن" بأنها المعادل لله باعتراف اليهود.
•	قارن يوحنا 3: 19 "النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ" مع يوحنا 12: 46 "أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُورًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ."
•	في يوحنا 13: 3 "يسوع عالمٌ أَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ خَرَجَ، وَإِلَى اللهِ يَمْضِي." لاحظ هنا بأن يسوع خرج من عند الله وإليه يمضي. دليل آخر على مصدره الذي هو غير أرضي.
•	في يوحنا 16: 27ب-28 يتحدث يسوع عن أنه من عند الله خرج، وقد جاء إلى العالم، وسوف يترك العالم ويذهب إلى الآب. نفس الأمر ينطبق هنا.
•	في يوحنا 17: 18 "كَمَا أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ أَنَا إِلَى الْعَالَم" هنا يتحدث يسوع عن المهمة التي استلمها من الآب بأنها سوف تكون نفس المهمة التي سيودعها للتلاميذ.
•	في يوحنا 8: 21-23 "قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا:«أَنَا أَمْضِي وَسَتَطْلُبُونَنِي، وَتَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطِيَّتِكُمْ. حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا» فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ:«أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْتُلُ نَفْسَهُ حَتَّى يَقُولُ: حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ."
•	في يوحنا 17: 5 "وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ." هنا يتحدث يسوع في صلاته (وأنا أستغرب كيف لم تنتبه لها وأنت تطرح تساؤلك؟) عن المجد الذي كان له عند الآب قبل تكوين العالم، أي قبل الخليقة. 
•	وأخيراً، يوحنا 1: 1، 14 "فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. . . وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا." فهنا في الآية الأولى نجد الكلمة في لاهوته، وفي الآية 14 نرى الكلمة في ناسوته (تجسده).

إذاً هوية يسوع سماوية وليست أرضية، وهي هوية أزلية ولم تبدأ عند ولادته في الجسد!!!
أجد أن لديك خلطاً كبيراً بين إرسالية المسيح وهويته. المسيح جاء لا لكي يُعبد وهو على الأرض, بل جاء كعبد متألم, يعلن محبة الله ويسدد قصاص الله حتى يصير هناك طريق بين الله والناس, لذلك فهو مرسل من السماء لأجل مهمة, وليس لأجل أن يعبد. 
لذلك لا يمكن أن يكون السياق أنا هو الله فاعبدوني, بل أنا هو المرسل من قبل الله لكي أصالحكم معه. أنا هو الطريق لله, أنا هو الحق, أنا هو الباب الذي تدخلون من خلاله للحياة البدية. هذه إرسالية المسيح وليست هويته, والمطلوب أن نعرف محتوى إرساليته, وعندما صعد المسيح الى السماء, مجده الله فصرنا نسجد باسمه تماما كما هو مكتوب "لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ ِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ." (فيلبي 2: 7-12)  لا يمكن أن يطالب المسيح بعبادته وهو على الأرض, ولكنه على الأرض مرسل من قبل الله لمهمة إلهية.
وقد أتمها على أكمل وجه, لذلك نحن نجثو باسم المسيح ونعترف به رباً لمجد الله الآب. هل فهمت العلاقة؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 52 

( عقائد وعبادات ) لماذا لاتسجدون في صلاتكم ، كما كان يصلي المسيح ؟

جاء عند متى عن المسيح (( ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي )) متى 26عدد 39
وفى متى أيضاً أن يسوع قال لإبليس:عندما طلب منه إبليس أن يسجد له وَقَالَ لَهُ: (( أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ.)) متى 4عدد 9-10 ولوقا 4عدد 7-8

وجاء عند مرقس : (( ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي لِكَيْ تَعْبُرَ عَنْهُ السَّاعَةُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ. )) مرقس 14عدد 35

وأيضاً: (( مَنْ لاَ يَخَافُكَ يَا رَبُّ وَيُمَجِّدُ اسْمَكَ، لأَنَّكَ وَحْدَكَ قُدُّوسٌ، لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ سَيَأْتُونَ وَيَسْجُدُونَ أَمَامَكَ، لأَنَّ أَحْكَامَكَ قَدْ أُظْهِرَتْ.)) رؤيا يوحنا 15: 4

الإجابة
ومن قال لك أننا لا نجثو ولا نسجد لله خالقنا, من أعطاك هذه الفكرة, لقد أعطانا المسيح بعداً أعمق للسجود فقال إن الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا (يوحنا 4: 24) ونحن نقدم سجود لا أجسادنا فقط بل أرواحنا.
لا نسجد كعبيد خانعين, بل كأبناء محبين, والفرق كبير وواضح, نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً ... ونقول ما يقوله المرنم: "ما أحلى السجود أمامك أيها الرب سيدنا" 
نقدم الشكر والسجود والتعظيم والإكرام والخضوع والطاعة لمن هو مستحق لكل هذا.
أنت تسجد بالجسد, هل أطعت الله, هل حافظت على وصاياه المكتوبة في كتابه الكريم "الكتاب المقدس" ... ليتك تقرأ وتخضع. حينئذ سوف تسجد له بالروح والحق, لا بالجسد فقط.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 53 
هل جهنم هى الفردوس عندكم ؟ وأين كان يسوع عقب موته؟ هل كان في الفردوس أم في جهنم ؟

 لقد قال بولس: (( وَأَمَّا أَنَّهُ صَعِدَ، فَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُ نَزَلَ أَيْضاً أَوَّلاً إِلَى أَقْسَامِ الأَرْضِ السُّفْلَى. 10اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضاً فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلَأَ الْكُلَّ. )) أفسس 4عدد 9-10
أى أن يسوع نزل إلى الهاوية وجهنم لكى يخلِّص الخطاة ويحررهم من خطيئة أدم وحواء.
إلا أن يسوع نفسه قال: (( وَكَانَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ الْمُعَلَّقَيْنِ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا! 40فَانْتَهَرَهُ الآخَرُ قَائِلاً: أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ. 42ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ. 43فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ.)) لوقا 23عدد 39-43

الإجابة
ما هي علاقة جهنم بالنص الذي أرفقته معه؟ ... على أي حال, علينا أولاً أن نشرح كلمة جهنم, ثم نشرح النص الذي يليه, وعلاقة هذا النص بكلام يسوع. إذاً هناك ثلاثة أجزاء في سؤالك يجب أن نرتبهم ونضعهم في سياق واحد "إن أمكن" حتى نصل الى الإجابة الصحيحة. 
أولاً: هل جهنم هي الفردوس عندكم؟ 
وبالرجوع الى  دائرة المعارف الكتابية نرى أن جهنم قد وردت في العهد الجديد فقط, وقد وردت ثلاث عشرة مرة, وفي كل هذه المواضع تدل الكلمة على مكان العقاب الأبدي للأشرار بالارتباط مع الدينونة النهائية. وترتبط جهنم بالنار كوسيلة العذاب فيها. 
"وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ." ( مت 5: 22فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ (مت 5: 29) وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّ ( مت 5: 30وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ. (مت 10: 28), وَإِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ عَيْنُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَعْوَرَ مِنْ أَنْ تُلْقَى فِي جَهَنَّمِ النَّارِ وَلَكَ عَيْنَانِ. (مت 18: 9وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تَطُوفُونَ الْبَحْرَ وَالْبَرَّ لِتَكْسَبُوا دَخِيلاً وَاحِدًا، وَمَتَى حَصَلَ تَصْنَعُونَهُ ابْنًا لِجَهَنَّمَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْكُمْ مُضَاعَفًا. (مت 23: 15يُّهَا الْحَيَّاتُ أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي! كَيْفَ تَهْرُبُونَ مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ جَهَنَّمَ؟ (مت 23: 33).
وهكذا ... إذاً جهنم لا يمكن أن تكون الفردوس التي تكلم عنها السيد المسيح للص التائب, ولم يذكر في العهد الجديد ولا مرة أنها الفردوس. وبالتالي المسيح عقب موته كان في الفردوس وليس في جهنم. فالمسيح نفسه قال للص التائب "الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ" (لوقا 23: 43)
وهذا ينقلنا للجزء الثاني من سؤالك الخاص برسالة بولس الرسول الى أهل أفسس الأصحاح الرابع  ... دعني أضع  النص أمامك عزيزي القاريء لنفهمه سوياً 
لِذلِكَ يَقُولُ:«إِذْ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ سَبَى سَبْيًا وَأَعْطَى النَّاسَ عَطَايَا». 9 وَأَمَّا أَنَّهُ «صَعِدَ»، فَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُ نَزَلَ أَيْضًا أَوَّلاً إِلَى أَقْسَامِ الأَرْضِ السُّفْلَى. 10 اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضًا فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلأَ الْكُلَّ  
يبدأ النص بعبارة بسيطة وهي "لذلك يقول" فمن ذاك الذي يقول, وبنظرة الى الاقتباس سنجد أنه اقتباس من مزامير داود ... فماذا كتب داود بهذا الصدد؟!!
في مزمور 68: 18 يقول النبي داود "صَعِدْتَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ. سَبَيْتَ سَبْيًا. قَبِلْتَ عَطَايَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، وَأَيْضًا الْمُتَمَرِّدِينَ لِلسَّكَنِ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ." 
وهذا المزمور يصف الملك المنتصر العائد من انتصاراته فيصعد طريق جبل الزيتون شديد الانحدار ليصل الى شوارع أورشليم وخلفه الأسرى مقيدين, فيبدأ الناس في تقديم العطايا له. 
يرسم الرسول بولس صورة مشابهة في هذا النص الذي بين أيدينا ... ولكن الفرق  أنه أعطى للناس عطايا ... فبدلاً من أن يأخذ أعطى. ويوضح أن الذي صعد كان قد سبق له أن نزل ... بعضهم فسر النزول هنا للقبر, والبعض الآخر فسر النزول الى الأرض نفسها بالتجسد, وفي الحالتين المعنى لا يتغير, لأنه بعد أن نزل الى أرضنا متجسدا نزل أيضا الى اقسام الأرض السفلى والتي هي القبر, ليصعد بعدها منتصراً, فما الذي حدث بعد انتصاره ... أعطى الناس عطايا, لقد أصبح الآن فوق جميع السماوات مهيمناً على الكل منتصراً وملكاً, وصار ملكوته بلا حدود كما تنبأ الأقدمون.
	هكذا أراد بولس أن يقول, فما علاقة هذا بجهنم, ولماذا فَسّرت أن جهنم هي أقسام الأرض السفلى؟ ومن أدراك أين جهنم أساساً ... إن آخر قسم يصل إليه الإنسان بجسده هو القبر, فلا تحمل المعنى أكثر من معناه الحقيقي. أعتقد أن كلامي هذا صار واضحاً.
نأتي للجزء الثالث من السؤال وهو ما لم تسأله ولكنك ذكرته في شكل تعليق ... فقلت: 
أى أن يسوع نزل إلى الهاوية وجهنم لكى يخلِّص الخطاة ويحررهم من خطيئة أدم وحواء. .... إلا أن يسوع نفسه قال: (( وَكَانَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ الْمُعَلَّقَيْنِ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: .......... اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس
هناك خلط عندك بين الهاوية وجهنم, فالهاوية غير جهنم إذ أنها مكان انتظار الأموات ... وتنقسم الى قسمين قسم الفردوس الذي فيه أبرار العهد القديم, وقسم العذاب الذي فيه أشرار العهد القديم, والمقصود بالعهد القديم هنا ليس اليهود فقط ولكن كل الناس الذين عاشوا قبل مجيء المسيح, فالله لا يترك نفسه في أي شعب بلا شاهد!!! والمسيح هنا واضح جدا،ً يحدد المكان الذي سيذهب فيه عند موته, وهو الفردوس ... لقد اتخذ المسيح قراره ومات في التوقيت الذي حدده لنفسه وانتقل اللص التائب مُستقبلاً الى الفردوس ... وفاتحاً المجال لكل أبرار العهد القديم الذين في الفردوس لدخول ذلك الملكوت المعد لهؤلاء المنتصرين. 
هل وضحت الفكرة؟   ... إلى السؤال التالي


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 54 


( تناقضات ) هل شهادة المسيح لنفسه حق أم ليست حقاً ؟
أعلم ستقول أن شهادته حق ولن ينفع كلامي معك لذا سأعطيك النصوص مباشرة فاقرأ : " إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً " يوحنا 5 عدد 31 
  بما يناقضه تماما في يوحنا 8 عدد 31 " وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق "

الإجابة
لفهم قول يسوع ينبغي أن ننتبه إلى سياق النص لهذين المقطعين. ففي يوحنا 5: 31 يتحدث يسوع من وجهة نظر الجمهور عنه، ذلك الجمهور الذي لم يفهم ولم يستوعب إرسالية يسوع فيقول عن الشهادة الشخصية والفردية عن نفسه بأنها ليست حق (من وجهة نظرهم)، لأن تقليدهم يتطلب شهادة اثنين أو ثلاثة. لذلك يقول بأن الآب مع الأعمال التي أعطاها الآب للابن ليعملها يشهدان له. فهنا يقدم لهم شهادة خارجية عنه، وفي نفس الوقت يرفض شهادة يوحنا المعمدان من خلال قوله بأنه لا يقبل شهادة إنسان عنه. وسبب رفضه لشهادة يوحنا عنه ليس أنه لا يعترف بها، بل لأن من يتحاور معهم قد رفضوا إرسالية يوحنا ولم يعترفوا بها، فمن الطبيعي ألا يعترفوا بشهادته عن يسوع (انظر لوقا 20: 1-8).
أما ما ورد في يوحنا 8: 14 فله علاقة بما قاله يسوع عن نفسه في يوحنا 8: 12"ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً:«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»." وهنا هذه شهادة شخصية عن هويته، لهذا اعترض اليهود عليه في يوحنا 8: 13 "فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقًّا»" لذلك يسبق القول حرف العطف "و" انتبه إلى الآية 14 جيداً، أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:"«وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَق، لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ." فهنا يربط يسوع جوابه بهويته الأزلية، لذلك شهادته من هذا المنطلق صحيحة وقويمة، حتى وإن كانت فردية وشخصية. فلا أحد يعرف أمور الإنسان الداخلية غير الإنسان نفسه، وهنا يوجد أكثر من مجرد إنسان، ببساطة هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.
إذاً من هذا المنطلق لا يوجد اختلاف.
ليتك تتبع نور العالم يسوع فلا تمشي في الظلمة بل يكون لك نور الحياة. هذه صلاتي وطلبتي لك لكي تُبصِر أين تطأ قدماك


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 55 
 ( الصلب والفداء ) هل من الرحمة والعدل أن يسلم إبنه المظلوم؟
هل من الرحمة أن يُسلم الأب ابنه للصلب دون أن يقترف إثماً أو جريمة ما تستحق هذه العقوبة ؟ وما الفائدة التربوية التي نتعلمها من مثل هذا التصرُّف؟ فما بالك إذا كان الآخر ابن الإله ؟ وكيف يثق خلقه به إذا كان قد ضحى بالبار البريء من أجل غفران خطيئة مذنب آخر ؟ هل يُعجبه أن يصفه أحد خلقه بالقسوة وعدم الرحمة ؟ (( اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ )) رومية 8: 31-32
ولو كان الصلب والفداء لغفران خطيئة آدم وحواء – فكيف يكفر عن خطيئة الشيطان ؟ وهل سيضطر إلى النزول مرة أخرى والزواج من شيطانة لينجب شيطاناً يصلب عن الشياطين؟ أليست خطيئة الشيطان أعظم وأجل ؟
وهل يعقل أن تكون قوانين الأمم المتحضرة اليوم أعدل من قانون الله ، حيث إنها لا تحاسب الإنسان على فعل غيره ولو كان ابنه أو أباه؟ كيف تكون عملية الصلب والقتل وإسالة دم البريْ رحمة وهبة للبشرية؟

الإجابة 
كلامك ذكرني بعبارة جميلة قالها رئيس الكهنة قيافا وهو يتشاور على قتل يسوع, لقد قال "لاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا  وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيسًا لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ، تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ، وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ." (أنجيل يوحنا 11: 50-52) .
لماذا ذكرت هذا الكلام؟ ... لأنك بنظرتك السطحية القاصرة فكرت في عدم شفقة الآب على ابنه, ولم تنظر إلى هذا الكم من الرحمة التي أعطيت للبشر. 
كان من الممكن عزيزي السائل أن أتفاعل معك لو أن المسيح لم يختر طواعية أن يقوم بهذا العمل الفدائي. ولكن محبة الله تجلت في محبة المسيح, الذي أراد أن يفدي البشر جميعاً, وبالتالي لا يكون هناك أي ظلم. لقد اختار المسيح هذا الأمر. لاحظ ماذا يقول الرب يسوع عن طواعية العمل الفدائي ومحبة الآب له ومحبته للناس (الخراف) الذين يبذل نفسه عنهم، "أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ، وَلَيْسَ رَاعِيًا، الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ، فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ، فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ، وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي، كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ، لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي»." (يوحنا 10: 11-18).
هل انتبهت إلى حرية الإرادة التي يتمتع بها الابن، والتي هي صدى لمحبة الآب له ومحبته للآب وخضوعه لوصية الآب التي قبلها منه. أريدك أن تنتبه أيضاً إلى الخراف الأخر التي ليست من هذه الحظيرة، فأنت مدعو يا أخي السائل أن تَنضَمَّ إلى الحظيرة التي يريد أن يوحدها السيد المسيح، فهل تقبل الدعوة؟!
تسأل
ولو كان الصلب والفداء لغفران خطيئة آدم وحواء – فكيف يكفر عن خطيئة الشيطان ؟ وهل سيضطر إلى النزول مرة أخرى والزواج من شيطانة لينجب شيطاناً يصلب عن الشياطين؟ أليست خطيئة الشيطان أعظم وأجل ؟
هناك حقيقتان هامتان, أن هذا الكتاب يتكلم عن فداء البشر, فلماذا تشغل نفسك بمشكلة غيرك؟ لقد خلق الله الإنسان بمنزلة عظيمة, فيصفه الكتاب أنه خُلِق على صورة الله, ومن الطبيعي أن يسعى الله لإنقاذ من هو على صورته, أما الشيطان فهو أحد خدام الله, وقد اختار الهلاك من خلال تمرده وتعدّيه. إن البحيرة المتقدة بنار هي مُعدة لإبليس وجنوده, لقد أعد منذ القديم عقاب الشيطان, فلماذا تظن أنه سيفديهم! من أعد لهم القصاص لا ينوي فداءهم. 
والأسباب لهذا كثيرة, فإننا نرى أن آدم قد أغوي (مضحوك عليه), أما إبليس فقد اختار طواعية أن يتمرد على الله. كما أن إبليس ولأنه تعدّى على الله من دون غواية، بل في تجبر وكبرياء قلبه، فقد سقط بدون رجعة، فمن هذا المنطلق لا ينطبق مبدأ الفداء على الملائكة أو الشياطين الساقطة، ناهيك عن أن الملائكة أرواح مخلوقة من ريح ونار (انظر عبرانيين 1: 7)، وليس لها دم مثل البشر، لذلك الفداء من هذا الجانب لا يصلح للملائكة، لأن الكتاب المقدس يذكر أنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة للخطايا (عب 9: 22)، لسبب بسيط وهو أن نفس الإنسان في دمه كما يرد في ( اللاويين 17: 11), اقرأ معي هذه الآية (لأَنَّ نَفْسَ الْجَسَدِ هِيَ فِي الدَّمِ، فَأَنَا أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ، لأَنَّ الدَّمَ يُكَفِّرُ عَنِ النَّفْس). 
أما الإنسان فلإنه مخلوق يعيش بواسطة الدم الذي إن نفذ من جسده مات وأصبح الجسد عاجزاً، لذلك ينطبق عليه مبدأ الفداء المبني على سفك الدم. إذاً نجد أن الفارق شاسع بين أمرين تحاول أنت أن تساوي بينهما. ليتك تهتم بخلاص نفسك بدلاً من اهتمامك بالطريقة التي سيفدي بها الله الشيطان. الموضوع لايهمك في شيء. أما سؤالك الآخر،  
وهل يعقل أن تكون قوانين الأمم المتحضرة اليوم أعدل من قانون الله ، حيث إنها لا تحاسب الإنسان على فعل غيره ولو كان ابنه أو أباه؟ كيف تكون عملية الصلب والقتل وإسالة دم البريْ رحمة وهبة للبشرية؟
وأنا بدوري أسألك, وهل يكون الله اقل عدلاً من تلك الدول التي تصر على أن تقيم الجزاء على كل من يُخطئ؟ ... إن مجرد كسر إشارة مرور له ثمن في الدولة, أما عند الله فيمكن للقاتل أن ينجو بفعلته تحت مسمى أن الله غفور رحيم (أتكلم بحسب مفهومك أنت وما جاء في شريعتك), هل هذا عدل؟ وهل ترضى ان يكون الله أقل عدلاً من البشر لأنه غفور رحيم؟ 
صدقني ... إن الفداء الإلهي هو العلاج الطبيعي والوحيد لمشكلة العدل والرحمة, فالرحمة يمكن أن نستفيد بها عندما نثق أن عدل الله قد تم تنفيذه في يسوع المسيح. لقد عالج السيد المسيح مشكلة خطية آدم, فصار الطريق مفتوحاً أمام رحمة الله, فليتك تستثمر هذه الفرصة, التي ستنتهي بموتك. لأنه بموتك سيسأل الله عن ديونك, وسيجدها كثيرة وغير مدفوعة, وصدقني مهما كان ميزان حسناتك فهو لن ينجح أبداً في التغلب على سيئاتك, فالحسنات هي ما ينبغي على الانسان أن يفعلها, أما السيئات فهي واجبة العقاب, وإذا لم يدفع أحدٌ الفاتورة بالنيابة عنك فستكون واجبة الدفع بالنسبة لك. انتهز الفرصة الآن واسجد الى الله وثق أن السيد المسيح سوف يوفي الدين كاملاً.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 56 

( هل معقول ) هل صوت البشر يهدم صور مدينة بني من أجل تحصينها ؟
انهيار السور بالهتاف
 يقول كاتب سفر يشوع 6 عدد 5 : (( ويكون عند امتداد صوت قرن الهتاف عند استماعكم صوت البوق ان جميع الشعب يهتف هتافا عظيما فيسقط سور المدينة في مكانه ويصعد الشعب كل رجل مع وجهه))
هتف بنو إسرائيل فانهار سور اريحا . انهار السور كله حول المدينة عن طريق الهتاف  !!!!  هل هذا هو السلاح الجديد الذى لم يسمع به أحد لا من قبل ولا من بعد ؟.. نعم أنه هو !!!
والسؤال هنا هو : أذكر كتاب تاريخ واحد أو مؤرخ واحد ذكر هذه الحادثة في كتابه أو تأريخه !
إن حصار مدينة كأريحا وسقوطها بعد الحصار في حرب مشهورة كهذه وسقوط  سور المدينة بهذه الخطة الرائعة لهو حدث تسير به الركبان ويتناقله المؤرخون وينتشر كانتشار النار في الهشيم , فأي مؤرخ أو كتاب تاريخ ذكر هذه المعجزة ؟

الإجابة
أنت لا تصدق حادثة أريحا؟ ... لماذا؟ ألأنها خارج المألوف؟ ... لماذا إذاً تصدق أن رجلاً تبتلعه سمكة ويظل في بطنها مدة من الزمن ثم تلفظه حياً؟ هل هناك أي تأكيد تاريخي على هذا؟ ...  هل تصدق أن هناك رجالاً ناموا في الكهف سنين هذا عددها؟ ... وهل تصدق قصة الناقة التي لصالح؟ ... أاين التدوين التاريخي لكل هذا؟
	أنت تصدق أن هناك من أسرى بعبده وصعد إلى السماء دون أن يراه أحد, فقط بناء على كلامه هو, وهو التاجر الذي رأى كل البلدان وعرفها ويستطيع ان يصفها كأي مسافر سبق له السفر. أنت تصدق كل هذا لأنك تريد أن تصدق, ولن تصدق حادثة أريحا لأنك لا تريد أن تصدق. 
بل أكثر من هذا, أن لدينا آلاف الأدلة على صلب المسيح وموته خارج الكتاب المقدس, ومع ذلك أنت لا تصدقها, وتصدق أنه صعد بدون موت, وهذا لا يدونه التاريخ, وغير موجود بالسجلات ولكنك تصدقه.
هل لاحظت أنك تطالب بشيء, إذا أتيتك به لن تصدقه, لماذا؟ ... لأنك ببساطة لا تريد أن تصدقه. ألا تلاحظ عدم وجود أرضية مشتركة للحوار؟ أنت تضع قواعد وأسساً لا تريد لنا أن نتعامل معها ولكن أن نقبلها كما هي لمجرد أن جنابك يختار ما يعجبه!
مع ذلك، سوف أرد على سؤالك من أجل الأمانة العلمية ولثقتي أن الردود في هذا الكتاب سوف تكون سبب بركة للنفوس التي ستقرأها. 
إن سؤالك يقع ضمن أسئلة ما يسمى بنظرية النقد العالي للكتاب المقدس. وهي النظرية التي تبحث في إصدار حكم على الأمور التي تتعلق بالنصّ، على أسس مأخوذة من جوهر وصيغة ومنهج أو نقط الخلاف في الكتب المختلفة، ولكنها سقطت الآن. كان أصحاب هذه النظرية يقولون مثلاً إن موسى لـم يكتب الأسفار الخمسة، لأن الكتابة لـم تكن معروفة في زمن موسى، فلا بد أن الكاتب جاء بعد زمن موسى. بل أن النقاد قسموا كل آية إلى ثلاثة أجزاء، وعزوا كل جزء إلى كاتب معيَّن، وهكذا بنوا ما دعوه "النقد العالي"! 
        ولكن العلم اكتشف شريعة حمورابي، الذي كان سابقاً لموسى، وسابقاً لإبراهيم (2000 ق.م.) فكانت الكتابة قبل موسى بثلاثة قرون على الأقل، ولا زال العلماء يدرسون "النقد العالي" ولكن باعتبار أنها نظرية خاطئة. 
        ومضى النقاد يقولون إن أسوار أريحا لـم تسقط في مكانها كما ورد في يشوع 20:6. ولكن الحفريات برهنت صدق القصة الكتابية. حيث اكتُشِفَ أن الأسوار قد سقطت إلى الخارج وليس إلى الداخل، أي ليس بفعل دفع من الخارج ولكن من الداخل!
وقال النقاد إنه لـم يكن هناك شعب اسمه "الحثّيون" لأننا لـم نجد لهم مكاناً في التاريخ العالمي ولكنهم كانوا مخطئين أيضاً، فقد كشفت الحفريات عن مئات الإشارات إلى الحضارة الحثية التي استمرت نحو 1200 عام. وقد قال العالـم نلسون جليك (يُعتبر أحد أعظم ثلاثة علماء للحفريات): "لقد اتَّهموني أني أعلّم بالوحي الحرفي الكامل للكتب المقدسة، وأحب أن أقول إنني لـم أقل هذا. ولكني لـم أجد في كل بحوثي في الحفريات ما يناقض أي عبارة من كلمة اللّه"
وتأكيداً للمعلومة السابقة عن سقوط الأسوار إلى الخارج وليس إلى الداخل، يرد في كتاب "برهان يتطلب قرار" عن الاكتشافات الأثرية المعلومة التالية والمهمة، "خلال أعمال التنقيب التي جرت في أريحا (1930- 1936) اكتشف جارستنج شيئاً مذهلاً، فأصدر بياناً وقَّع عليه هو واثنان آخران من أعضاء فريق البحث يصف فيه هذا الاكتشاف. ويقول جارستنج فيما يتعلق بهذا الكشف: لقد أكدت الاكتشافات بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن الأسوار سقطت متجهة إلى الخارج حتى تمكَّن الغزاة من الصعود على حطامها والدخول إلى المدينة. وتكمن غرابة هذا الحدث في أن أسوار المدن لا تسقط إلى الخارج بل إلى الداخل. ولكننا نقرأ في (يشوع 6: 20) «فسقط السور في مكانه وصعد الشعب إلى المدينة كل رجل مع وجهه وأخذوا المدينة». ومن ثم تكون الأسوار قد سقطت إلى الخارج (Garstang, FBHJJ, 146)."
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت بما فيه الكفاية، لننتقل إلى السؤال التالي.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 57 
 ( الصلب والفداء )  كيف كانوا أطهاراً وهم يحملون خطية آدم ؟
لقد شهد إلهكم قبل أن يموت على الصليب المزعوم ويفدى البشرية من خطيئة أدم أن تلاميذه من الأطهار باستثناء واحد منهم: (( قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ.)) يوحنا 13عدد 9-10 ألا يكذب هذا بدعة الصلب والفداء؟

الإجابة 
سؤالك ما هو إلاّ دليل آخر على قراءتك السطحية للكتاب المقدس، والتي إن دلّت على شيء فهي تدل على عدم فهم المكتوب. فما يقوله يسوع لا يكذِّب فكرة حقيقة وصحة الفداء مطلقاً، وإليك الأسباب لذلك:
	مفهوم الطهارة مرتبط بالطلب من الله والسماح له بأن يقوم بعملية التطهير, فصاحب المزامير يقول "طهّرني بالزوفا فأطهر" مزمور 51: 7. وعقيدة الفداء أساسها العمل الإلهي لتطهير الإنسان, فنحن نؤمن أن التطهير مصدره الله, والوسيلة هي الصليب. 
	أن كنت تقصد عامل الزمن, فعامل الزمن لا دخل له إطلاقاً, لأن دم المسيح قادر أن يطهر الجميع بفدائه, أبناء العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. والمقصود بالجميع هنا، كل من يؤمن به وبموته البديلي. 
	لقد قال السيد المسيح أن كل من سمح له أن يغسله هو طاهر, ونجد أن الجميع سمحوا له بهذا ولقد استثنى المسيح من هذا الأمر ابن الهلاك الذي سمح لقدميه أن تُغسل, أما القلب فكان مُلكاً للشيطان. 
	كثيرون يحاولون أن يطهروا أنفسهم من خلال أعمال صالحة, ولكن التلاميذ وافقوا أن يعمل الله من خلالهم, لذلك هم طاهرون لأنهم قبلوا عمل الله, وعمل الله أساسه الفداء, لذلك هم طاهرون بسبب الفداء الذي كان سيتم بعد ساعات قليلة. لأننا قلنا أن عامل الوقت لا دخل له, ولكن عدم التمرد على الله هو الأساس. 
	كان بطرس سيخطيء خطأ جسيماً عندما أراد أن يدّعي التواضع ويقول حاشا يارب. هذا التواضع المزيف يحمل في طياته تمرداً, لذلك كان على المسيح أن يحذره من عاقبة هذا الأمر, وعندما فهم أطاع, وهذا هو المهم. 
	لا تنسى أن السيد المسيح أشار إلى موته بأنه ضرورة، وإليك هذه الباقة من الشواهد الكتابية (مت 16: 21؛ مر 8: 31؛ لو 9/ 22؛ 13: 33؛ 1: 25؛ 24: ، 26، 46؛ يو 3: 14، 16؛ 20: 9) وسوف أسرد بعضها لكي أغنيك عن مجهود البحث. اقرأ معي ما جاء في متى 16: 21"مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ." اقرأ أيضاً شهادة الملاك بعد القيامة في لوقا 24: 7 "قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ»." لا تنس أن السيد المسيح جاء في إرسالية لكي يتممها ومن ثم يعود إلى حيث كان قبل التجسُّد (لاحظ يوحنا 13: 1، 3؛ يوحنا 1: 1-2؛ يوحنا 17: 5؛ يوحنا 3: 13)، وغيرها من الآيات التي تُظهِر أن أصل السيد المسيح ليس أرضياً بل سماوياً.
	كذلك هناك أمر مهم وهو الكلمة المستخدمة ومعناها، فالكلمة هي "katharos" وقد كتبتها بالحروف الإنجليزية بحسب نطقها. وهي تحمل عدة معاني،  1) الطهارة الطقسية من أجل الممارسات الدينية؛ 2) الطهارة من الزنى أو النظافة؛ 3) الطهارة الأخلاقية والأدبية والتي لها علاقة بسوء النية عن سبق الإصرار والترصد؛ 4) مزيج بين الطهارة الطقسية والأخلاقية. سياق النص يميل إلى المعنى الثالث، فلاحظ أن السيد المسيح بعد أن قال "وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ»." يوضح البشير يوحنا بالوحي الإلهي لماذا قال بأنهم ليسوا جميعهم طاهرين، ببساطة "لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ، لِذلِكَ قَالَ: «لَسْتُمْ كُلُّكُمْ طَاهِرِينَ»." فيهوذا الذي أسلمه كان قد وضع في قلبه أن يقوم بهذا العمل، فكان بحسب هذا المفهوم غير طاهر.
	عندما نرى كيفية ترجمة هذه الكلمة في أماكن أخرى وردت فيها، يتضح لنا هذا التحليل بشكل جلي، فقد تمت ترجمتها إلى الطهارة، وإلى النقاوة، لاحظ مثلاً في يوحنا 15: 3 "أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِه." بالرغم من أن يسوع قال عنهم إنهم أنقياء، لكنه كان أيضاً ضمن العمل الذي قام به والذي هو الكلام الذي كلمهم به. وردت أيضاً في متى 5: 8 "طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللهَ."
من  كل ما سبق نستنتج أن الطرح الذي أتيت به غير صحيح، لأن السيد المسيح ينبغي أن يموت ومن ثم يقوم في اليوم الثالث لكي يسري مفعول المغفرة. فبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة للخطية التي ورثناها من آدم. 
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت بما فيه الكفاية.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 58 
تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ؟ أي كتب يقصد ؟
جاء في إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني والعشرون الفقرة ( متى22 : 23 - 30) الصدوقيين يسألون المسيح عن المرأة يرثها أخو زوجها إن مات زوجها ففي الآخرة لمن تكون المرأة زوجة فقال هكذا : في ذلك اليوم جاء إليه صدوقيون الذين يقولون ليس قيامة فسألوه قائلين يا معلّم قال موسى إن مات احد وليس له أولاد يتزوج أخوه بامرأته ويقيم نسلا لأخيه. فكان عندنا سبعة إخوة وتزوج الأول ومات.وإذ لم يكن له نسل ترك امرأته لأخيه. وكذلك الثاني والثالث إلى السبعة. وآخر الكل ماتت المرأة أيضا. ففي القيامة لمن من السبعة تكون زوجة.فإنها كانت للجميع. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله. لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء. (svd) ... وسؤالنا من شقين كالآتي : الشق الأول : أين في كتب الأنبياء أو في العهد القديم مكتوب أو موجود انهم في القيامة لا يزوجون أو يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء ؟ رجاءً ادعم إجابتك بالنصوص من العهد القديم . الشق الثاني : المسيح لم يعترض على كون المرأة يتوارثها إخوة زوجها بعد وفاة زوجها , بل كل ما استنكره أن يكون هناك زواج في الآخرة كما قرأت , والسؤال هو : لماذا ترك النصارى هذا الجزء من شريعة موسى ؟ تحت أي سبب وما هي الحجة ؟ المسح قال ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل ( متى 5عدد17 ) , وهو لم يعترض على كون الإخوة يتوارثون زوجة أخيهم الميت بالتتابع عند وفاة الأكبر منهم فالذي يليه كما ترى , لماذا لا يطبق النصارى هذه الشريعة اليوم ؟؟ رجاءً ادعم إجابتك بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس .

الإجابة
من جديد أخفقت في تفسير الكلمة المقدسة, لنبدأ بأن أعلمك مباديء أساسية عند التعامل مع النص الكتابي. ففي البداية نرى السيد المسيح يرد بتعليق"تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله"، والسؤال هنا: لماذا قال السيد المسيح هذه العبارة؟ وهل هذا التعليق عائد على تفسيره الذي يلي هذه العبارة أم تعليقه على السائل نفسه؟! 
فنحن نرى الكلام موجهاً للأشخاص, وهو يقول لهم "أنكم لولا ضلالكم ما كنتم قد سألتم هذا السؤال", ومفتاح هذا الحوار يأتي في تعليق كاتب الانجيل "في ذلك اليوم جاء إليه صدوقيون الذين يقولون ليس قيامة." والمسيح هنا يعلق على هؤلاء الذين ينكرون القيامة, ويقول لهم أنتم تضلون إذ أنكرتم أنه توجد قيامة. والدليل على هذا أنه أرفقها أيضا (بقوة الله) فكأنه يقول إنكم بإنكاركم وجود قيامة تنكرون قوة الله. وفي متى 22: 32 قال لهم إن الله إله أحياء وليس إله أموات. أما بالنسبة للكتب، فقد كان الصدوقيون لا يؤمنون بكل العهد القديم بل فقط بأسفار موسى الخمسة، لذلك ردَّ عليهم يسوع من نفس الكتب التي يؤمنون بها، بأن الله إله إبراهيم وإلهُ إسحاقَ وإلهُ يعقوب، فهو إلهُ أحياء وليس إله أموات. وهنا يقتبس يسوع حادثة ظهور الله في العليقة المشتعلة بالنار والتي لم تكن تحترق، والقصة ورد ذكرها في سفر الخروج 3 الذي هو ثاني الأسفار الخمسة التي يؤمن بها الصدوقيون.
إذاً الشق الأول من السؤال أصبح لامعنى له, لأن السيد المسيح كان يعلق على هؤلاء الذين أنكروا القيامة, ويقول لهم أنتم تضلون إذ تنكرون القيامة, إذ بإنكاركم هذه القيامة تنكرون قوة الله, ثم بعد ذلك رد على سؤالهم أنه في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون, فهذه الفكرة جديدة, ولكن إنكار القيامة هو الذي لا مبرر له في ضوء تعاليم العهد القديم التي يؤمن بها الصدوقيون والتي لم يفهموها.
أما الشق الثاني, فليس له علاقة بالسؤال لأن الصدوقيين كانوا يقصدون من سؤالهم الاستهزاء لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالقيامة، وقد اعتقدوا أنهم بهذه الفبركة العويصة قد أوقعوا السيد المسيح في المصيدة. هذا واضح من الآية 23 حيث يقول النص عن الصدوقيين"الذين يقولون ليس قيامة" وأيضاً الآية 28 "ففي القيامة لمن مِن السبعة تكون زوجةً"، فلو علَّق المسيح عليه يكون قد خرج عن هدف السؤال, لقد كان السؤال عبارة عن: من تكون هذه في يوم القيامة, والإجابة كانت في حدود السؤال. هل هذا واضح؟ 
 لننتقل إلى سؤال جديد


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 59 
 ( الصلب والفداء ) هل كان يريد الصلب أم لا يريد ؟ 
تزعمون أن المسيح جاء برضاه إلى الدنيا لكي يقتل على الصليب ولكي يصالح البشرية مع الله ويفديهم بدمه ليخلصهم من خطيئة أبيهم آدم. وهذا يتناقض مع ما جاء في الأناجيل، فقد بينت الأناجيل أن المسيح لم يكن راضياً على صلبه، وأنه أخذ يصلي ويستغيث بالله، أن ينجيه من أعدائه، حتى أن عرقه صار كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض ، واستمر في دعائه قبل القبض عليه وبعد أن وضع على الصليب حسب اعتقادكم : (( حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ مَعَهُمْ يَسُوعُ إِلَى ضَيْعَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا جَثْسَيْمَانِي فَقَالَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ : اجْلِسُوا هَهُنَا حَتَّى أَمْضِيَ وَأُصَلِّيَ هُنَاكَ. ثُمَّ أَخَذَ مَعَهُ بُطْرُسَ وَابْنَيْ زَبْدِي وَابْتَدَأَ يَحْزَنُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدّاً حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ. امْكُثُوا هَهُنَا وَاسْهَرُوا مَعِي. ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ )) (متى 26عدد 36-44) و (مرقس 14عدد 32-39) و(لوقا 22عدد 41-44)

الإجابة
أولاً ينبغي أن أصحح معلومة ذكرتها أنت، أنت تقول:"واستمر في دعائه قبل القبض عليه وبعد أن وضع على الصليب حسب اعتقادكم". ونصحح هذه المعلومة فنقول: أن هذا ليس اعتقاداً ولكنه إيمان مبني على قراءة لما جاء في كتاب الله المقدس، الإنجيل. 
ثانياً، وهي أيضاً تصحيح لمعلومة، فقد بحثت عن عبارة "وأنه أخذ يصلي ويستغيث بالله، أن ينجيه من أعدائه" التي تفضلت وعلقت عليها, فلم أجدها ... أاين هي؟ أم أنك تحرك الكلمات عن موضعها، وتحذف وتزيد؟ .... 
يسوع المسيح يقول بمنتهى التواضع "ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت". إنها قمة الخضوع للمشيئة الإلهية, ولكن الأمر المقبل عليه هو في منتهى الصعوبة ويحتاج الى مؤازرة السماء له, وهو عنوان صلاته, وما يريده من الآب. 
نحن البشر إذا كنا مقبلين على حدث عظيم نصلي ونرفع قلوبنا للسماء حتى يعطينا الله القوة, وهذا ما فعله جانبه الإنساني. 
أما طلبته: "إن أمكن أن تجيز هذه الكأس"، فلها معنى واحد, أن هذا الأمر لا بديل عنه وهو لا يريد ان يتملص من العمل, ولكنه يقول إن كان هناك بديل آخر لخلاص البشر فلتفعل, ولكنه لا بديل سوى العدل, لذلك اختار طواعية أن يجتاز العدل الإلهي. هو اختيار أوضح الكتاب أنه صعب, ولكن المحبة انتصرت. 
اقرأ معي ما قاله السيد المسيح لبطرس بعد تلك الصلاة التي تفضلت بالسؤال عنها "إِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ َقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ  أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشًا مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟   فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟ (متى 26: 51- 54)., ونحن نرى من النص أن المسيح كان يقدر أن يتفادى الصليب, ولكنه اختار طواعية أن يتقدم الى الصلب. 
شيء آخر ... لقد علق كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين على هذه الصلاة, فماذا قال؟ "إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طَلِبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ ابْنًا تَعَلَّمَ الطَّاعَةَ مِمَّا تَأَلَّمَ بِهِ وَإِذْ كُمِّلَ صَارَ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُطِيعُونَهُ، سَبَبَ خَلاَصٍ أَبَدِيٍّ،" (عبرانيين 5: 7-9) , ومن هذه الآيات نفهم أن موضوع صلاته أن يخلصه الله من الموت, وقد قام من الموت مننتصراً, لذلك  نراه قد حصل على استجابة لصلاته, وهذه الاستجابة كانت بسبب تقواه, وهذا من أدلة ان المسيح لم يعرف خطية, وأصبح في انتصاره المبرر لنا لكي نطيعه, لأن في طاعته خلاصاً لنا. 
عزيزي: إن القفز بالاستنتاج بدون روية يجعل القاريء يخطيء سواء بقصد أو بجهل, ولكن الحق واضح. وإذا تتبعت الآيات ستجد أن المسيح تقدم للصليب طواعيةً كما وضَّحتُ لك في ردي ضمن الأسئلة السابقة, بل أنه قال لتلاميذه إنه ينبغي لابن الإنسان أن يموت ويقوم في اليوم الثالث, لدرجة أن بطرس أراد منعه عن هذه المهمة, لكنه انتهر الشيطان الذي تكلم على لسان بطرس. إن الصليب هو مهمة المسيح الأولى, والكبرى. والأمر كان يستحق أن يصلي في جثسيماني لأجل هذه المهمة الصعبة


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 60 
 ( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا حزنوا ؟
لماذا حزن تلاميذه والمؤمنون لو كانوا قد علموا بفرية الفداء والصلب ؟ ألم تكن هذه الحادثة مدعاة إلى سرور الناس جميعاً ؟ (( وَكُلُّ الْجُمُوعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِهَذَا الْمَنْظَرِ لَمَّا أَبْصَرُوا مَا كَانَ رَجَعُوا وَهُمْ يَقْرَعُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ. )) لوقا 23عدد 48

الإجابة
حزنوا لعدم الفهم. لقد كان التلاميذ ينتظرون ملكوتاً أرضياً من خلاله يستطيعون أن يردوا المُلك لإسرائيل, وعندما تبعوا المسيح لم يتخيلوا هذه النهاية وهذه النتيجة. اقرأ معي لوقا 19: 11 "وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ هذَا عَادَ فَقَالَ مَثَلاً، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَرِيبًا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ." فالمثل الذي يقدمه بعد هذا العدد، هو تصحيح لمفهومهم عنه كالمَلِك الموعود وعن الملكوت وعن زمن تحقيقه (اقرأ لوقا 19: 12-27). 
ولكنهم فهموا كل شيء بعد صعود المسيح لأن الروح القدس قد قادهم ليفهموا كل شيء... تماماً مثلما وعدهم المسيح حين قال: "وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو 14: 26) وأيضاً قال: "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي." (يو 15: 26) ومعنى الشهادة هنا ليس فقط دليل على أن يسوع هو المسيح, ولكن أيضاً أن إرساليته التي جاء لأجلها والتي لم يكن التلاميذ أو الشعب يتوقعونها هي إرادة الله. كما أن المسيح أكد أن الروح القدس سيكون  معهم كل حين ليفهمهم كل شيء حين قال: "لكني أقول لكم الحق إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق. لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي. ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم"  (يو 16: 7). 
هل عرفت الآن لماذا حزنوا؟! بسبب عدم الفهم. 
ولما فهم تلاميذ يسوع صار الصليب، والموت، والقيامة مصدر أفراحنا ونجاتنا كلنا.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 61 

( الأقانيم والتثليث )
 هل كان الأنبياء الكبار قبل ديانة بولس يؤمنون بالتثليث وأن الله ثلاثة في واحد ؟ وأين الدليل ؟ رجاءً أيد إجابتك بالنصوص التوراتية .

الإجابة
عندي بعض الأسئلة
•	من تقصد بالأنبياء الكبار؟ 
•	ما هي ديانة بولس, لا علم لي بها؟ 
•	ما هو التثليث الذي تقصده؟ 

أجب على هذه الأسئلة حتى أفهم سؤالك, على أي حال نحن نؤمن بالله الواحد وهذا ما يؤمن به كل أنبياء الله وما هو وارد في الكتاب المقدس "اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ. (سفر التثنية 6: 4, 5) . 
وهذا الله الواحد "بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ" (عبرانيين 1, 2) 
إذاً فبعد انتهاء حقبة الأنبياء كلم الله الناس من خلال ابنه "الله الظاهر في الجسد." لاحظ ماذا يقول سليمان في سفر الأمثال 30: 2-4 " إِنِّي أَبْلَدُ مِن كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَانٍ، وَلَمْ أَتَعَلَّمِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَلَمْ أَعْرِفْ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ. مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟" من الواضح أن النص يتحدث عن الله القدير، الآن قارن ذلك مع ما يرد في سفر الخروج 3: 13-14 " فَقَالَ مُوسَى ِللهِ: «هَا أَنَا آتِي إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ: إِلهُ آبَائِكُمْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. فَإِذَا قَالُوا لِي: مَا اسْمُهُ؟ فَمَاذَا أَقُولُ لَهُمْ؟» فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ». وَقَالَ: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَهْيَهْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ»." والآن، هل أدركت هوية الشخص الذي يتحدث عنه النصّان؟ أنا أعلم أنك ستقول كلا، لذلك أريدك الآن أن تقارن ما سبق مع ما جاء في يوحنا 3: 13 "وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ."
فكيف للأنبياء أن يعطونا ما لم يشاهدوه؟!. هل تعرف كيف؟ ... بالنبوة عن شخص المسيا ... تلك النبوة التي ذكرها أنبياء الله جميعاً ورسموا صورته وطباعه وبره وتقواه, ومكان ميلاده وموته وانسحاقه لأجلنا, كل هذا دونوه حتى صار العهد الجديد مكتوباً في طيات العهد القديم, ولكن لم ينكشف الستار إلا بتحول الرموز إلى حقائق, وولد الابن الكلمة, وعاش بيننا, ورأيناه وعرفناه. ثم مات وقام وصعد. 
وأخيراً بعد أن صعد الابن للسماء أرسل لنا روحه القدوس  "لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ"  (يو 16: 7). 
هذا هو الذي حدث ببساطة. وهذا يسمى تدرج الإعلان, الله لا يزال واحداً ولكنه ظهر لنا في شكل بشري في فترة الفترات لأداء مهمة وهي إنقاذ البشر جميعاً, وبعدها أرسل روحه القدوس لكي يسكن فيمن يؤمن به، وهذا تكلم عنه النبي أرميا قائلاً "قُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا" أرميا 31: 33) وأيضاً ينوه عن هذا الأمر النبي يوئيل قائلاً "وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ، فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ، وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَمًا، وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى." (يوئيل 2: 28)


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 62 
 هل معقول ( كيف يموت الأسد مرتان ؟
يقول كاتب سفر صموئيل الأول   17 عدد 34:
 (( فقال داود لشاول كان عبدك يرعى لابيه غنما فجاء اسد مع دب واخذ شاة من القطيع. 35 فخرجت وراءه وقتلته وانقذتها من فيه ولما قام عليّ امسكته من ذقنه وضربته فقتلته.!!! ))  ترجمة الفانديك
 لاحظ عزيزي القارىء كيف تم امساك الأسد من ذقنه ! ولا حظ أنه أمسكه من ذقنه وضربه في الوقت ذاته ! ولا حظ أنه قتل الدب أيضاً !!!!  والسؤال هنا هو  : كيف يموت الأسد مرتان ؟

الأجابة 
	بالرغم من أن ترجمة فاندايك قد أخطأت في ترجمة الفعل الأول (من الفعل العبري نكا) إلى قتل بدلاً من ضرب، إلاّ أن قصد ذلك مفهوم وواضح من سياق النص، لاحظ أن الترجمات العربية الأخرى قامت بترجمة الفعل بشكل صحيح إلى ضرب بدلاً من قتل. حتى أن اللغة التي وردت هي لغة قصصية، حيث كان داود يتحدث إلى الملك شاول عن ما كان يفعله أثناء حراسته لقطيع أبيه. فجاء السرد بالشكل التالي: "فقال داود، عبدك راعي خراف، فكنت أحرس الخراف وعندما كان يأتي أسدٌ أو دبٌ ويخطف أحد الخراف، كنت أذهب وراءه أضربه وآخذ الخروف من بين أسنانه، وإن وثبَ عليَّ، كنت أمسكه من فكِّه وأضربه فأقتله."
	 على أي حال,  إليك النص في بعض الترجمات العربية الأخرى وكلها ترجمات أوضح من ترجمة فاندايك التي استخدمتها أنت:
الترجمة العربية المشتركة: "فأجابَهُ داوُدُ: كُنتُ يا سيِّدي أرعى غنَمَ أبي، فإذا خطَفَ أسدٌ أو دبًّ شاةً منَ القطيعِ، خرَجتُ وراءَهُ وضَربتُهُ وخلَّصتُها مِنْ فَمِهِ، وإذا وثَبَ عليَ أمسَكتُهُ بِذَقنِه وضَرَبتُهُ فقَتلتُهُ."
الترجمة اليسوعية:  "فقالَ داُودُ لِشاوُل: "كانَ عَبدُكَ يَرْعى غَنَمَ أَبيه، فكانَ يأتي أَسَدٌ وتارَةً دُبٌّ ويَخطَفُ شاةَ مِنَ القَطيعِ. فكُنتُ أَخرُجُ وَراءَه وأَضربهُ وأُنقِذُها مِن فَمِه. واذا وَثَبَ علَيَّ، أَخَذتُ بِذَقنِه وضَرَبته فقَتَلته." 
ترجمة كتاب الحياة: "فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «كَانَ عَبْدُكَ يَرْعَى ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ غَنَمَ أَبِيهِ، فَجَاءَ أَسَدٌ وَدُبٌّ وَاخْتَطَفَ شَاةً مِنَ الْقَطِيعِ. فَسَعَيْتُ وَرَاءَهُ وَهَاجَمْتُهُ وَأَنْقَذْتُهَا مِنْ أَنْيَابِهِ. وَعِنْدَمَا انْقَضَّ عَلَيَّ قَبَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ ذَقْنِهِ وَضَرَبْتُهُ فَقَتَلْتُهُ." 
كان الأجدر بك أن تنظر إلى الترجمات الأخرى,  بدلاً من أن تطرح سؤالاً الغرض منه فقط هو زيادة عدد الأسئلة المطروحة لتجميل عنوان كتابك! لنذهب إلى السؤال التالي.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 63 
 (الألوهية )  فسر ما يلي :
ماذا تعنى عندكم هذه الفقرة: (( لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! )) متى 23 عدد 39؟

لو كان المسيح هو الله فكيف سيأتي باسم الرب لماذا لا يأتي باسمه هو ؟ 

الإجابة 
يجب ألا يغيب عن بالك عزيزي السائل أن هذا اقتباس من المزمور 118 وهو أحد مزامير التسبيح. وقد كانت هذه المجموعة من  المزامير تُرَنَّم أثناء الاحتفال في عيد الفصح. كما أن المناسبة التي اقتبسها البشيرون الأربعة كانت مناسبة دخول السيد المسيح له المجد إلى أورشليم (انظر متى 21: 9؛ مرقس 11: 10؛ لوقا 19: 38؛ يوحنا 12: 13)، والتي تُعرَف بالدخول الانتصاري، تتميماً لنبوة زكريا 9: 9 "اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَان."  وبما أنها كانت تتميماً لهذه النبوة فينبغي أن ننظر إليها في ضوء ذلك السياق. فالمسيح الذي يدخل إلى أورشليم والجموع التي تتقدمه وتتبعه وهي حاملة السعوف وتفرش ثيابها وأغصان الشجر في الطريق ليمر عليها موكب الملك وهو في طريقه إلى أورشليم. هذا المسيح هو الملك الموعود به، وهو أمر معروف ليس للمسيحيين فقط، بل أيضاً لليهود ومفسريهم. ومع أن اليهود لا يؤمنون أن يسوع هو المسيح، فبالنسبة لهم، لازالوا في انتظار مجيء المسيا, لكن هذا لا ينفي حقيقة هويته المتنبأ عنها في العهد القديم.
فالمسيح بصفته ابن داود في الجسد، هو أيضاً رب داود في اللاهوت. لذلك أدعوك إلى قراءة هذا الحوار الذي جرى بين يسوع والفريسيين عندما سألهم عن بنوية المسيح، كما جاء في متى 22: 41-46 "41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائلاً:«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ:«ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟ فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً."
العدد 44 هو اقتباس من المزمور الثاني، الذي يدور فيه حديث بين الله وبين رب داود. فمن هو رب داود؟ هو المسيح. وهذا ما أراد يسوع من الفريسيين أن يستنتجوه، لكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يجيبوه بكلمة, لأن الكلام كان صعباً عليهم، فهم أمام نص لا يمكن أن يهربوا منه، كما هي عادتهم، والنص واضح لأنه يتحدث بشكلٍ صريح لا لبس فيه. لكنهم لم يرغبوا أن يعترفوا بأن الذي يخاطبهم هو نفسه المسيح المكتوب عنه في النبوات, لأنهم كانوا يتوقعون مسيحاً قويّاً وقادماً على رأس جيشٍ ليحارب الغزاة ويحرر شعبه من هيمنة الرومان، مرة واحدة وإلى الأبد. أما يسوع الذي كان يُعلِّم أن من ضربك على خدك الأيمن فاعرض له الآخر، لا يمكن من وجهة نظرهم الضيقة أن يكون المسيّا الموعود به. والآن نعود إلى سؤالك، بما أن المسيح قال في متى 23: 39 "لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَني مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّب" فهذا دليل على أنه ليس هو الرب، أليس هذا مضمون سؤالك؟ 
حسناً، لقد قال السيد المسيح في يوحنا 5: 41-47 "«مَجْدًا مِنَ النَّاسِ لَسْتُ أَقْبَلُ،  وَلكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ. أَنَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ بِاسْمِ أَبِي وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَنِي. إِنْ أَتَى آخَرُ بِاسْمِ نَفْسِهِ فَذلِكَ تَقْبَلُونَهُ. كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ مَجْدًا بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟ «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي أَشْكُوكُمْ إِلَى الآبِ. يُوجَدُ الَّذِي يَشْكُوكُمْ وَهُوَ مُوسَى، الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ رَجَاؤُكُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ كُتُبَ ذَاكَ، فَكَيْفَ تُصَدِّقُونَ كَلاَمِي؟»"
في العدد 43 يقول السيد المسيح أنه قد جاء باسم أبيه، لكن اليهود رفضوه. وكما أوضحت سابقاً أن البنوة التي للمسيح وبحسب ما فهمها اليهود هي المساواة.  .
ففي يوحنا 5: 17-18 يقول لنا يوحنا الرسول ما يلي عن يسوع وعن مواجهته مع اليهود: "فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».  فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِالله." فعندما يكون معنى كلمة "أب" مع ضمير الملكية "ي" معناه المساواة بالله (لاحظ يوحنا 10: 30 "أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِد"؛ يوحنا 14: 9 "اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآب")، هذا يعني أن قول المسيح في مت 23: 39 يساوي القول في يوحنا 5: 43 وبالتالي يكون المسيح قد جاء باسمه هو. أنت لا تفقه أكثر من اليهود الذين فهموا المقاطع تماماً وقد تصرفوا بناءً على ذلك الفهم، ففي المقطع يوحنا 5: 17-18 أرادوا أن يقتلوه لأنهم اعتبروا كلامه تجديفاً. أما في المقطع متى 22: 41-46 فقد وصلت إليهم فكرة أن المسيح المذكور عنه في المزمور الثاني في قول داود: قال الرب لربي، ليس هو ابن داود فقط ولكنه رب داود. لذلك لم يستطيعوا أن يجيبوه بكلمة. فكيف يعترفون بمن قد أنكروه للتو؟ لهذا السبب جاء قوله "إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَني مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّب."  هل وضحت الصورة؟ إلى السؤال التالي.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 64 

( أخطاء الشريعة)  لماذا لم يقيم اليهود الحد على مريم العذراء ؟
هل تكلم عيسى فى المهد؟

لو لم يتكلم عيسى عليه السلام فى المهد ويُبرِّأ أمه ، لحكم اليهود على أمه بالحرق تبعاً لشريعتهم: (9 واذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنى فقد دنست اباها.بالنار تحرق ) لاويين 21عدد 9، وبما أن اليهود لم يحرقوها ولم يمسوها بأذى ، فلابد أن تكون قد أتت بالدليل.أو بكل وضوح كانت متزوجة من يوسف النجار ولن يخفى على أحد في هذا الزمان إن كانت زوجته بالفعل أم أنها حبلت من الزنا , فالسؤال هو لماذا لم يقم عليها اليهود حد الزنى ؟

الإجابة 
إجابةً على سؤالك (هل تكلم عيسى في المهد؟) أقول لك، كلا لم يتكلم السيد المسيح في المهد. فليس في كتابنا المقدس أي إشارة من قريب أو بعيد عن حدوث هذا الأمر. 
أما عن سؤالك الثاني الذي أشرت إليه والخاص بعدم  إقامة الحد على السيدة العذراء فيمكن أستناج أكثر من إجابة على هذا السؤال, أولها وأبسطها أنهم كانوا يرونها بمثابة الزوجة ليوسف، كانت تعيش في بيته وقد عبر عن لوقا البشير عندما قال:  "... هُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي" (لوقا 3: 23), فالناس تعتقد أنه ابن يوسف, من أين جاء هذا الاعتقاد؟ ... هذا الشعور السائد هو ما جعل السيدة العذراء في مأمن من إقامة الحد عليها. 
ومع ذلك دعنا نفترض أن السيدة العذراء لم تكن تعيش في بيت يوسف النجار، فهل كان من الممكن إقامة الحد؟!
والإجابة على ذلك هي لا, وذلك للأسباب التالية
 	اليهود أصلاً لا حول لهم ولا قوة في هذا الوقت, لقد كانوا مستعمرة رومانية, ولكي يقوموا بتطبيق الشريعة عليهم الحصول على إذن من الحاكم الروماني, الأمر الذي كان في منتهى الصعوبة. ونلاحظ ما فعلوه من خلال  جلب شهود زور حتى يقنعوا بيلاطس أن يعتمد شهادة صلب يسوع. هذا الأمر كانوا سيواجهونه بالتأكيد إذا أرادوا رجم السيدة العذراء تطبيقاً للشريعة. 
 	يقول الكتاب أن زوجها لم يرد أن يشهر بها … بمعنى أنه لم يشتكي عليها. . . من الأصل، وبالتالي يكون قد تحمل هو وزر خطئها بمعنى أنه بفعلته هذه قد أوضح أنه هو المتسبب في ذلك الحمل, فلم يد يدبر المبلغ
 	تكلم، إذ أنها كانت مخطوبة له, وبعد أن ولدت تزوج بها (ربما اسمياً) فانتهت المشكلة.
 	السفر المتكرر جعل الأمر يظهر لليهود بصورة غير مرتبة فهي حبلت في مكان وبعده سافرت لتزور نسيبتها اليصابات. ثم ولدت ابنها البكر يسوع، في مكان آخر هي غريبة عنه تماماً على الرغم من أنه مسقط رأسها … وبعد سنتين سافرت من جديد لمصر لتمكث سنتين أو ثلاث ورجعت لبلدها في شكل زوجة ليوسف … فلم تحدث مشكلة. 
 	الله كان رفيقاً بها, فحتى نسيبتها اليصابات عندما زارتها امتلأت من الروح القدس لتفهم الذي حدث لها دون أي محاولة من قبل العذراء للدفاع عن نفسها, فقد تدخَّلَ الله لتبرئتها. 
لكل هذه الأسباب نجد أنه لا يوجد مبرر للسيد المسيح لكي يتكلم في المهد. في الواقع، إن قصة تكلم السيد المسيح في المهد هي قصة واردة في أحد الأناجيل المنحولة (المزيفة), ضمن مجموعة من الأناجيل تُدعى أناجيل الطفولة. والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه في هذا السياق، كيف وجدت قصة منحولة ومرفوضة من قِبَل المسيحيين طريقها إلى كتابكم؟ هذه القصة موجودة في  "إنجيل عربي للطفولة 1: 1, 2" ومعروف أيضاً تحت اسم "كتاب يوسف قيافا"،  
دعني اتساءل، كيف وجدت هذه القصة الموجودة في إنجيل منحول في القرآن؟!!


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 65 
قاله إضربني, قاله لأ, قاله الأسد هايكلك, وأكله الأسد !!!!
عفواً على اللغة العامية أعلاه لكن إطلع على النص ولك الحكم 
 جاء في سفر الملوك الأول 20: 35  (( ان رجلاً من بني الانبياء قال لصاحبه . عن امر الرب اضربني . فأبى الرجل ان يضربه . فقال له من اجل انك لم تسمع لقول الرب فحينما تذهب من عندي يقتلك أسد . ولما ذهب من عنده لقيه أسد وقتله )) ( ترجمة الفانديك دار الكتاب المقدس )
 تخيل  .. رجل يقول لصاحبه إن الله يأمرك أن تضربني !!! هل هذا معقول ؟ هل يُنزل الله وحياً على رجل ما، يقول له فيه عليك أن تطلب من رجل آخر أن يضربك ؟ على كل حال وكما هو متوقع من العقلاء فإن الرجل رفض أن يضرب صاحبه فغضب طالب الضرب على صاحبه ودعا عليه فأكله أسد !!!! ولماذا يدعو عليه ؟ وما ذنبه؟ دعا عليه لأنه رفض أن يضربه !!!! والمدهش أن الرب استجاب دعائه ( حسب النص ) فأكل الأسد هذا الرجل المسكين الذي رفض أن يضرب صاحبه !!!! وهل هذه العقوبة مناسبة لرفض الرجل أن يضرب صديقه ؟ ننتظر الإجابة ولكن عفواً نريدها من العقلاء .


الإجابة 
للأسف أنت تتكلم عن قصة تعتبر من القصص الجميلة في الكتاب المقدس, وتتكلم عن أهمية الطاعة, ولكنك اقتطعت جزءاً منها بفطنة وحنكة لتظهرها بهذه الصورة المضحكة. ليتك تستخدم أسلوبك بطريقة يمكن من خلالها أن تفيد الآخرين لا أن تستخدمها لخداعهم، يا من تدّعي العقلانية.  
هذه هي المقدمة التي رأيتها ضرورية, وأنا أرى هذا السؤال الذي اقتطعته – كعادتك – من نص طويل وقصة كبيرة. لنقرأ الآن جزءاً من القصة أكبر من الجزء الذي تناولته لفهم النص. 
وَإِنَّ رَجُلاً مِنْ بَنِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ قَالَ لِصَاحِبِهِ: «عَنْ أَمْرِ الرَّبِّ اضْرِبْنِي». فَأَبَى الرَّجُلُ أَنْ يَضْرِبَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِ الرَّبِّ فَحِينَمَا تَذْهَبُ مِنْ عِنْدِي يَقْتُلُكَ أَسَدٌ. وَلَمَّا ذَهَبَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ لَقِيَهُ أَسَدٌ وَقَتَلَهُ ثُمَّ صَادَفَ رَجُلاً آخَرَ فَقَالَ: «اضْرِبْنِي». فَضَرَبَهُ الرَّجُلُ ضَرْبَةً فَجَرَحَهُ فَذَهَبَ النَّبِيُّ وَانْتَظَرَ الْمَلِكَ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ، وَتَنَكَّرَ بِعِصَابَةٍ عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ وَلَمَّا عَبَرَ الْمَلِكُ نَادَى الْمَلِكَ وَقَالَ: «خَرَجَ عَبْدُكَ إِلَى وَسَطِ الْقِتَالِ، وَإِذَا بِرَجُل مَالَ وَأَتَى إِلَيَّ بِرَجُل وَقَالَ: احْفَظْ هذَا الرَّجُلَ، وَإِنْ فُقِدَ تَكُونُ نَفْسُكَ بَدَلَ نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ تَدْفَعُ وَزْنَةً مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَفِيمَا عَبْدُكَ مُشْتَغِلٌ هُنَا وَهُنَاكَ إِذَا هُوَ مَفْقُودٌ». فَقَالَ لَهُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «هكَذَا حُكْمُكَ. أَنْتَ قَضَيْتَ فَبَادَرَ وَرَفَعَ الْعِصَابَةَ عَنْ عَيْنَيْهِ، فَعَرَفَهُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: لأَنَّكَ أَفْلَتَّ مِنْ يَدِكَ رَجُلاً قَدْ حَرَّمْتُهُ، تَكُونُ نَفْسُكَ بَدَلَ نَفْسِهِ، وَشَعْبُكَ بَدَلَ شَعْبِهِ فَمَضَى مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ مُكْتَئِبًا مَغْمُومًا وَجَاءَ إِلَى السَّامِرَةِ. 1مل 20: 35- 43
لنكتب القصة بالبلدي مثلما تفضلت وفعلت أنت. أحد الأنبياء كلفه الله بمهمة كبيرة جدا وحساسة أمام ملك إسرائيل, هذه المهمة إذا عرف ملك إسرائيل هوية النبي لن يسمع له, فقرر النبي أن يتنكر (مؤقتا) حتى تصل الرسالة, في شكل جندي جريح. وكان الأمر يقتضي ان يحصل على ضربة قد تؤدي إلى جرحه, حتى يصدق الملك أنه جندي, لذلك طلب ذلك النبي من أحد الأنبياء أن يضربه, ولكن النبي الآخر عندما رفض, وهذا يعد عدم طاعة وخضوع, فما كان من النبي الأول الاّ أنه –تنبأ – على النبي الآخر, (ونلاحظ كلمة تنبأ وتختلف كثيراً عن الكلمة التي استخدمها السائل وهي "دعا عليه") ثم لجأ لنبي آخر فوافق النبي الآخر على تنفيذ طلبه, وبالتالي أتم النبي مهمته بنجاح. 
هل وضحت القصة التي أردت أنت تشويهها؟! نأتي الآن لأسئلتك المطروحة. 
	لماذا يدعو عليه؟: والإجابة أنه لم يدعُ عليه، فالدعاء هو أن يقول يارب دع الأسد يأكل صديقي, ولكننا نراه يقدم أسلوباً خبرياً واضحاً وهو: لأنك لم تضربني سوف يأكلك الأسد, وهذه "نبوة" لعقاب إلهي بسبب تمرد النبي . 
	ما ذنبه؟ : تمرد النبي ... أنت تؤمن بعصمة الانبياء, ولكن هذا أراه أنا غير حقيقي, فالنبي في الأول والآخر هو إنسان يمكن له أن يصيب ويمكن أن يخطئ. وهذا النبي كان يعرف أن زميله يريد من وراء طلبه هذا شيئا, ولكنه أصر على الرفض إلى أن يفهم. وهنا الخطأ, فليس من الضروري أن تفهم مشيئة الله ولكن أن تطيع الله, ولقد تمرد على الله بتمرده على نبيه, فكان العقاب. 
	هل هذه العقوبة مناسبة لرفض الرجل أن يضرب صديقه؟ لست أنا من يقول إذا كان العقاب يتناسب مع ما اقترفه الرجل أو لا, ولكن الله رأى أنه يتناسب, والأمر كان دقيقاً والبلد في حالة حرب, وعدم الطاعة في هذا التوقيت كان يعد بمثابة خيانة عظمى حتى في الجيش, فلما تستصغر شيئاً يراه الله عظيماً؟!!
	ليس ذلك فحسب، بل كل ما فعله النبي كان له قصد وهو تأديب الملك الذي لم يُطِع كلام الله على فم النبي، بأنه سوف يدفع ليديه ملك آرام والملوك المتحالفين معه، وعلي ملك إسرائيل أن يقوم بتحريمهم (ملوك الأول 20: 28). فعندما تعدّى الملك وصية الله على فم النبي، كان لزاماً لذلك النبي أن يواجه الملك ويأخذ الدينونة من فمه هو، كما يقول المثل (من فمك أدينك). وهذا هو الذي حدث معه تماماً، اقرأ العدد 42 لتفهم هذا الأمر فهم العقلاء. 
لقد انتهيت من الرد, أصلي أن تكون فهمت, وليتك تكف عن اقتطاع الآيات لتصل الى أهداف غير بريئة. والآن الى السؤال التالي


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 66  
( هل معقول ) هل أراد عيسى  حقاً إفناء البشرية ؟
 فلماذا قال إذاً ؟ (( لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ.)) متى 19عدد 12

وأين حق النساء في الزواج والإستمتاع بأزواجهن ؟ ألم يعلم إلهكم بعلمه الأزلى أن الساقطات سوف يستخدمن مثل هذا القول من أجل تبرير السحاق ؟

ولم يكن هو نفسه أو أحد الأنبياء مخصياً أو حتى أحد الحواريين، فمن المعروف أن بعض الحواريين كان متزوجاً مثل بطرس وبولس، بل ويندد سفر التثنية بمن يفعل ذلك قائلاً: (( لا يَدْخُل مَخْصِيٌّ بِالرَّضِّ أَوْ مَجْبُوبٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ.)) تثنية 23 عدد 1


الإجابة 
ما هي علاقة عنوان السؤال بالسؤال نفسه؟! كيف فهمت أن المسيح يريد إفناء البشرية!!
  أن المسيح هنا يتكلم عن التفرغ الكامل لمهمة معينة, وهذا التفرغ هو ما عبر عنه بكلمة خصوا أنفسهم. فليس المقصود هو المعنى الحرفي للكلمة, ولكنه تعامل مع تعبير دارج لا يُقْصَد به عدم الزواج, ولكن التخصيص لمهمة, سواء كان هذا الشخص متزوجاً أو رافضاً للزواج. بطرس كان متزوجاً وبولس في يوم من الأيام كان متزوجاً, لأنه كان من الفريسيين وهذا يحتم عليه أن يكون متزوجاً, ولكن بقية حياته كان عازباً إما لأن زوجته تركته بسبب إيمانه أو أنه ترمَّل بموت زوجته, بعدها قرر البقاء متفرغاً لخدمة الملكوت دون زواج.  والرسولان ينطبق عليهما نفس التعبير "خصوا أنفسهم" لأنهما تفرغا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى لخدمة الملكوت.  سواء الذي يخدم ومعه زوجته التي يعاملها كأخته في فترة الخدمة، وهذا بالطبع لم يخصِ جسده - أو الذي يخدم الرب بدون زواج. إن الهدف هنا هوالتركيز على بناء الملكوت وليس على قضية الزواج أو إفناء البشر أو عنوسة الفتيات كما تفضلت وذهبت بفكرك. ما كنت ستصل الى هذه الفكرة لو فهمت ما قاله المسيح جيداً. 
نجد صدى لقول المسيح هذا في متى 19: 26-28 "26فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ حِينَئِذٍ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ. فَمَاذَا يَكُونُ لَنَا؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ بُيُوتًا أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَدًا أَوْ حُقُولاً مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي، يَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَيَرِثُ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ."
لاحظ أن المبدأ لا ينطبق فقط على إخصاء النفس من أجل الملكوت، ولكن على كل ما يقف عائقاً في سبيل الملكوت. فهناك أولويات ينبغي لمن يُريد أن يكون تلميذاً ليسوع، أن يفكر بها قبل أن يقرر اتباع يسوع، على رأسها الاستعداد للتضحية بما هو غالٍ ونفيس في سبيل إنجاح المهمة


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 67 
هل يوحنا المعمدان هو إيليا ؟
  أولاً : جاء في إنجيل متَّى 17 عدد10-11 هكذا : وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولا. (11)  فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء.  (svd)  فيفهم منه بصريح النص أن إيليا من المفروض أن يسبق مجيئه مجئ المسيح وإن لم يشر التلاميذ من أين أتوا بهذه الفرضية ولكن يسوع قد أكد هذه الفكرة وأيد رأي التلاميذ أنه من المفروض أن يأتي إيليا أولاً قبل مَجئ المسيح المنتظر وهذا حسب ما جاء على لِسان المسيح أيضاً في إنجيل مرقس 9 عدد12 هكذا :  فأجاب وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولا ويرد كل شيء.وكيف هو مكتوب عن ابن الإنسان أن يتألم كثيرا ويرذل. (svd),
 ولكن لما خرج يوحنا يعمد الناس بمعمودية التوبة فقد اعتقد الناس أنه إما أن يكون إيليا لأن إيليا يسبق مجئ المسيح , ولما أنكر أنه إيليا وقال لست أنا إيليا, فظنوا أنه المسيح لأنه لو لم يكن إيليا فربما كان المسيح المنتظر فأنكر أيضاً كونه المسيح , فلابد أنه النبي المنتظر ولكنه أنكر أيضاً كونه النبي المنتظر وهذا كما هو وارد في إنجيل يوحنا 1 عدد21 هكذا : فسألوه إذا ماذا.إيليا أنت؟ فقال لست أنا.النبي انت ؟.فأجاب لا. (svd)  فظهر بصريح النص أن يوحنا أنكر كونه إيليا وقريب من هذا ما هو في نفس إنجيل يوحنا 1 عدد25 هكذا :  فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد إن كنت لست المسيح ولا إيليا ولا النبي. (svd) ولكن بنص قول المسيح في إنجيل متى 17 عدد12-13 هكذا :  ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا.كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضا سوف يتألم منهم. (13) حينئذ فهم التلاميذ انه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان (svd)  فَيُفهم من هذا القول إما حسب فهم التلاميذ أو حسب كلام يسوع أن يوحنا هو إيليا ولكن يوحنا أنكر كونه إيليا وكذب هذا الكلام كما قلنا من قبل , وليس من المعقول أن يكون يوحنا نبي ولا يدري أهو إيليا أم لا !!! فالأصدق قول يوحنا أنه ليس إيليا لأنه أدرى بنفسه من الكلام الذي فهمه التلاميذ من يسوع فبعدم إتيان إيليا ينفي مجيء المسيح المنتظر على حسب قول اليهود والتلاميذ , وقول النصارى أن يوحنا هو إيليا بالروح فهذا قول لا يُنظر إليه إذ أن يوحنا أنكر كونه إيليا ولم يشر إلى أنه إيليا بالروح أو بالجسد فالأولى تصديق يوحنا لا تصديق غيره . فالآن نعيد السؤال بصيغة أخرى إذا كان من المفترض أن يسبق مجيء المسيح نزول إيليا من السماء كما قال المسيح للتلاميذ وأيد رأيهم في ذلك , وإذا كان كاتب الإنجيل إدعى زوراً وبهتاناً أن إيليا قد جاء وأن إيليا هو يوحنا المعمدان وأنكر يوحنا , ها الأمر ورفض أن يكون إيليا بصريح النص أعلاه ؟ فكيف يكون يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر مع مراعاة إنكار يحي أنه إيليا ؟ ننتظر إجابة من عقلاء النصارى .

الإجابة 
أراك مدققاً ومقارناً لنصوص الكتاب المقدس، ولكن ليس للخير، بل للإساءة إلى الكتاب المقدس، كلمة الله الحية. مع ذلك وبالرغم من تدقيقك لا أزال أراك تقرأ ما يعجبك من النصوص وتتغاضى عما لا يعجبك منها، لا لشيء، إلا لكي تطعن في كلمة الله الحية. الكلمات التي شرحت بها الفكرة كثيرة, ولكن لنرجع إلى رأس الموضوع, هل يوحنا هو إيليا؟ ... وأنا أقول لك نعم, أما دليلي على ذلك فهو التالي، تتبع معي وكن صبوراً:
يطرح التلاميد سؤالاً على السيد المسيح مباشرةً بعد حادثة التجلّي (في متى 17: 1-6، وهي عن تحول هيئة يسوع إلى هيئة مجيدة وظهور كل من موسى وإيليا معه على الجبل)، فقد رأوا بأم أعينهم كل من موسى وإيليا، وقد تذكروا أن العهد القديم في سفر ملاخي 4"«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ، فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ»." يتحدث عن مجيء إيليا قبل أن يأتي المسيح، لذلك توارد إلى ذهنهم تساؤلاً له ما يبرره، إن كنت أنت المسيح فلماذا لم يأتِ إيليا قدّامك (وهو سؤال شبيه بسؤالك، لكنه يتسم بالبراءة على عكس سؤالك)، فيرد  السيد المسيح على تساؤلهم  في إنجيل متى 17: 10-13 "وَسَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِلِينَ:«فَلِمَاذَا يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَوَّلاً؟». فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْء. لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ." 
نلاحظ في الآية 11 أعلاه في رد السيد المسيح على التلاميذ أمر في غاية الأهمية. فما هو الأمر الذي جاء إيليا لكي يرده؟ الجواب رأيناه في نبوة ملاخي 4: 5 التي اقتبستها أعلاه، وهو نفس العمل الذي جاء يوحنا المعمدان ليعمله. فنقرأ عن النبوة بولادة يوحنا المعمدان الأمور التالية كما وردت في إنجيل لوقا 1: 11-17"11 فَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَاقِفًا عَنْ يَمِينِ مَذْبَحِ الْبَخُورِ. فَلَمَّا رَآهُ زَكَرِيَّا اضْطَرَبَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَيْهِ خَوْفٌ. فَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّا، لأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ سُمِعَتْ، وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّيهِ يُوحَنَّا. وَيَكُونُ لَكَ فَرَحٌ وَابْتِهَاجٌ، وَكَثِيرُونَ سَيَفْرَحُونَ بِوِلاَدَتِهِ، أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، وَخَمْرًا وَمُسْكِرًا لاَ يَشْرَبُ، وَمِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ يَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. وَيَرُدُّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ.  
انتبه إلى آخر عددين من هذا المقطع، 16-17، حيث يقول الملاك مبشراً زكريا والد يوحنا بنبأ الولد القادم، فهو سيرد كثيرين من بني إسرائيل إلى الرب إلههم، كما أنه يتقدم بروح إيليّا وقوته، ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار. فقد كانت مهمة يوحنا المعمدان هي مهمة الإعداد وتهيئة قلوب الناس لكي تستقبل مسيحها ومليكها وربها (لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْبًا مُسْتَعِدًّا). لكنهم بدلاً من ذلك قاموا بقتل يوحنا المعمدان. كما أن النص واضح وهو أن يوحنا سوف يتقدم بروح إيليّا وقوته، وهذا ليس إدّعاء المسيحيين بأن يوحنا يأتي بروح إيليا كما تفضلت في اعتراضك (وقول النصارى أن يوحنا هو إيليا بالروح فهذا قول لا يُنظر إليه إذ أن يوحنا أنكر كونه إيليا ولم يشر إلى أنه إيليا بالروح أو بالجسد فالأولى تصديق يوحنا لا تصديق غيره)، ولكن النص الذي هو كلمة الله الحية والتي هي فوقي أولاً وفوقك ثانياً، هذا النص هو الذي يقول أن يوحنا يأتي بروح إيليا وقوته.   
إذاً لماذا قال يوحنا المعمدان أنه ليس إيليا كما تفضلت واقتبست من إنجيل يوحنا, لأنه ببساطة ليس إيليا بشخصه, ولكن به روح إيليا, ومهمة إيليا وقوته. وإذا أردت أن تقارن بين إيليا وبين يوحنا ستجد الكثير والكثير من الأمور المتشابهة التي تؤكد أنه جاء بروح وقوة إيليا؛ فالاثنين سكنا في البرية, والاثنين أكلا نفس الأكل ولبسا نفس اللباس, والاثنين كانت لهما أخلاقيات واحدة, وطالبا إسرائيل بالتغيير, وأخيراً الاثنان كان لهما أحتكاك مباشر بالسلطة, الأول بالملك آخاب والثاني بالملك هيرودس. أليس هذا التشابه لافتاً للانتباه؟! 
دليل آخر, يوحنا الذي جاء بروح إيليا قال عن نفسه عندما سألوه من هو, "قَالَ:«أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ" (يوحنا 1: 23), فهو أيضاً بشخصه جاء تطبيقاً لنبوة إشعياء. اقرأ معي النبوة "صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ »أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لإِلَهِنَا كُلُّ وَطَاءٍ يَرْتَفِعُ، وَكُلُّ جَبَل وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ، وَيَصِيرُ الْمُعْوَجُّ مُسْتَقِيمًا، وَالْعَرَاقِيبُ سَهْلاً فَيُعْلَنُ مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ وَيَرَاهُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ جَمِيعًا، لأَنَّ فَمَ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ«." (سفر اشعياء40: 3-5).
هذه هي إجابة العقلاء،  إلى سؤال آخر.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 68 

من هو الكاهن الذي قتلته اليهود في بيت الرب؟

(( وَلَبِسَ رُوحُ اللَّهِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنَ يَهُويَادَاعَ الْكَاهِنَ فَوَقَفَ فَوْقَ الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [هَكَذَا يَقُولُ اللَّهُ: لِمَاذَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تُفْلِحُونَ؟ لأَنَّكُمْ تَرَكْتُمُ الرَّبَّ قَدْ تَرَكَكُمْ]. 21فَفَتَنُوا عَلَيْهِ وَرَجَمُوهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ بِأَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ فِي دَارِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.)) أخبار الأيام الثاني 24عدد 20

(( لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ. 36اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ هَذَا كُلَّهُ يَأْتِي عَلَى هَذَا الْجِيلِ! )) متى 23عدد 35-36

لقد أخطأ الكاتب بين زكريا إبن يهوياداع الكاهن الذي قتل (أخبار الأيام الثاني 24عدد 20-22) وبين زكريا إبن برخيا (زكريا 1عدد 1 ، 7 ).

إنظر هامش إنجيل متى صفحة 6-11 من الكتاب المقدس ( Einheitsübersetzung )


الإجابة 
يجب ألا يغيب عن أذهان القارئ أن ما يكتبه البشير قد كان مفهوماً تماماً لقراء زمنه ومستلمي بشارته. مع ذلك سوف أسرد لك على الأقل رأيين عن هوية زكريا بن برخيا الذي ذكره متى على لسان السيد المسيح له كل المجد.
لذلك أقول إن زكريا بن يهوياداع هو نفسه زكريا بن برخيا المذكور في إنجيل متى وإليك الأسباب:
بالنسبة للرأي الأول: فبحسب التقسيم العبري لأسفار العهد القديم، وضع اليهود هذه الأسفار ضمن ثلاثة مجموعات: الأولى هي الناموس، الثانية هي الأنبياء، والثالثة هي الكتابات. عندما ذكر السيد المسيح هابيل وزكريا، فالأول قد ورد ذكره في أول أسفار العهد القديم والذي هو ضمن المجموعة الأولى، أي الناموس؛ أما اسم زكريا فقد ورد في سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني والذي كان آخر سفر في العهد القديم والذي يقع ضمن المجموعة الثالثة، أي الكتابات.
ما يريد أن يقوله السيد المسيح، إن الكتبة والفريسيين الذين كان يحاورهم، هم أبناء الذين قتلوا الأبرار، من دم هابيل إلى دم زكريا بن برخيا. وهنا على الأغلب أن رئيس الكهنة الوارد ذكره في سفر الأخبار كان له اسمان، الأول يهوياداع، والثاني برخيا. فيكون متى قد استخدم اسم برخيا وسفر أخبار الأيام الثاني استخدم اسم يهوياداع. هذا وارد لأن كلا الاسمين لهما معانٍ قريبة، فيهوياداع يشير إلى "الرب يعرف" وبرخيا يُشير إلى " الرب يبارك." وهذان الاسمان ينطبقان على يهوياداع الكاهن أثناء خدمته قبل وبعد تنصيب يوآش ملكاً (راجع سفر أخبار أيام الثاني 23-24). فقبل تنصيب يوآش ملكاً كان عالماً بكل نوايا الملكة الشريرة عثليا، فاسم يهوياداع يعكس معرفة الرب بهذه الأمور. وبعد تنصيب يوآش ملكاً تم تقديم البركة للرب وهي إشارة إلى بركة الرب التي كان يبارك بها رئيس الكهنة الشعب والملك. 
هذا الأمر ليس بجديد (أن يكون للشخص اسمان)، فلاحظ مثلاً، حمو موسى كان له اسمان، الأول رعوئيل (خروج 2: 18؛ عدد 10: 29)، والثاني يثرون (خروج 3: 1؛ 4: 18؛ 18: 1). وجدعون في سفر القضاة كان له اسمان، جدعون ويربّعل (قضاة 6: 11، 32؛ 8: 29، 35).
أما الرأي الثاني فيقول أن متى يذكر اسم برخيا الجد وليس الأب المباشر. وهذا ليس بغريب على متى حيث ورد مثل هذا الأمر في سلسلة نسب المسيح التي أوردها في الأصحاح الأول. تماماً مثلما يقول أن المسيح هو ابن داود وبينهم أجيال.
تذكر أن مريم في القرآن هي بنت عمران. وتاريخياً هذا خطأ فادح لأن بين مريم أم يسوع المسيح وموسى حوالي 1500 سنة. فعند طرح هذا السؤال على العلماء المسلمين الأفاضل، قالوا أن هذه البنوة هي بحسب العشيرة والمولد. أنا لا أوافق على هذا الرد، ولكني أطرحه لمجرد الافتراض بصحته من أجل الحديث الدائر بيننا كتابياً.
لنعد إلى سؤالنا, ونقول أن الدليل الأساسي الذي يؤكد أن المقصود بزكريا بن برخيا في متى 23: 35 هو نفسه الوارد ذكره في أخبار أيام الثاني 24: 20. هو تشابه الحدث, فيذكر متى على لسان السيد المسيح بأن زكريا قُتِلَ بين الهيكل والمذبح. وفي سفر الأخبار يُذكَر بأنه قُتِلَ في دار بيت الرب. وهي نفس الإشارة التي يُقْصَد بها أن المكان الذي قُتِلَ فيه مكان مقدَّس. إذاً فالشخص المقصود واحد.
وأخيرا عندي لك سؤال: ما دخل الاسم بكل هذا، سواء كان برخيا أم يهوياداع أم غيره؟ لماذا تُشدد على أية ملاحظة صغيرة أو كبيرة لتثيرها؟ لماذا لا تدرس النص والتعليم الروحي الموجود فيه، وسبب ذكر المحتوى. لماذا لا تُلاحظ إلا ما هو خطأ بالنسبة لعينيك؟!
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله الحية للفائدة الروحية، اقرأه الآن قبل فوات الأوان.
أما بالنسبة لي فلا توجد أية مشكلة في هذا النص الذي طرحت سؤالك منه، و إلى السؤال التالي


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 69 

هل يريد الرب أن يُخلص الناس أم يصدقوا الكذب ويهلكون ؟

(( لأَنَّ هَذَا حَسَنٌ وَمَقْبُولٌ لَدَى مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ، 4الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. )) تيموثاوس الأولى 2عدد 3-4

(( وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ، 12لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ. )) تسالونيكى الثانية 2عدد 11-12

الإجابة 
السياق العام هو أن الله دائماً يريد لجميع الناس أن يخلصوا، وهذا واضح من بدء الخليقة عندما أعطى وصيته لآدم بخصوص الأكل من الثمار. كذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس، "لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ."(يوحنا 3: 16). لذلك لا توجد مشكلة في تلك الآية الموجودة  في تيموثاوس الأولى 2: 3-4 لأن هذا هو الاتجاه العام للفكر الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس. 
إذا فالمطلوب منا أن نشرح الآيات الأخرى الموجودة في تسالونيكي حتى نعرف المقصود منها: 
لنقرأ الجزء كله "ثُمَّ نَسْأَلُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ مِنْ جِهَةِ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَاجْتِمَاعِنَا إِلَيْهِ، أَنْ لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُوا سَرِيعًا عَنْ ذِهْنِكُمْ، وَلاَ تَرْتَاعُوا، لاَ بِرُوحٍ وَلاَ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَلاَ بِرِسَالَةٍ كَأَنَّهَا مِنَّا: أَيْ أَنَّ يَوْمَ الْمَسِيحِ قَدْ حَضَرَ لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الارْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً، وَيُسْتَعْلَنْ إِنْسَانُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ، الْمُقَاوِمُ وَالْمُرْتَفِعُ عَلَى كُلِّ مَا يُدْعَى إِلهًا أَوْ مَعْبُودًا، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْلِسُ فِي هَيْكَلِ اللهِ كَإِلهٍ، مُظْهِرًا نَفْسَهُ أَنَّهُ إِلهٌ أَمَا تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي وَأَنَا بَعْدُ عِنْدَكُمْ، كُنْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ هذَا؟ وَالآنَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا يَحْجِزُ حَتَّى يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِي وَقْتِهِ لأَنَّ سِرَّ الإِثْمِ الآنَ يَعْمَلُ فَقَطْ، إِلَى أَنْ يُرْفَعَ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ الَّذِي يَحْجِزُ الآنَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ سَيُسْتَعْلَنُ الأَثِيمُ، الَّذِي الرَّبُّ يُبِيدُهُ بِنَفْخَةِ فَمِهِ، وَيُبْطِلُهُ بِظُهُورِ مَجِيئِهِ الَّذِي مَجِيئُهُ بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ، بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ، وَبِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ كَاذِبَةٍ، وَبِكُلِّ خَدِيعَةِ الإِثْمِ، فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا وَلأَجْلِ هذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ، لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ."  رسالة تسالونيكي الثانية  2: 1-12
اقرأ عزيزي السائل بدقة لتعرف هوية الذين سيرسل الله لهم عمل الضلال!! إنهم من لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا ... الذين تركوا آذانهم وقلوبهم مرتعاً للشيطان, يمرح فيها كما يشاء ... هؤلاء بحسب التعبير الكتابي سيرسل لهم عمل الضلال, والمعنى أنه لن يتدخل ولن يعيق هذا العمل لأنهم لم يطلبوا أساساً منه التدخل. إننا إذا قبلنا عمل الله أصبحنا محروسين بقوة الله كما قال الرسول بطرس في رسالته (1بط1: 5), ولكن هذه الحراسة لا وجود لها لمن يتركون أنفسهم تحت هيمنة وسيطرة الشيطان. وتكون النتيجة أن الشيطان يضلهم 
عزيزي القاريء  ... من جديد الله يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون, ولكن مسؤولية الإنسان هنا أن يقبل ويأتي الى الحق حتى يعرفه, وينال البركات من هذا القبول. أما إذا رفض تلك العطية فسيكون كالعصافة التي تذريها الريح, بدون حراسة, بدون أمان إلهي, فتكون النهاية الحتمية أن يُصَدّق هؤلاء الكذب الذي مصدره الشيطان. 
وبالتالي سوف يستحقون دينونة الله, الذي أعطاهم الدعوة في البداية أن يقبلوا إليه ولكنهم لم يصدقوه.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 70

 ( هل معقول ) هل ملائكة الله تأكل لحماً وخبزاً  ؟!
هل سمعتم عن كتاب يزعم أن ملائكة الله تأكل لحماً وخبزاً ؟
الكتاب المقدس يزعم أن ابراهيم عليه السلام حين مرت به الملائكة لهلاك قوم لوط ضيفهم وأطعمهم خبزاً ولحماً !!!
 (( فَأَسْرَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِلَى دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ إِلَى زَوْجَتِهِ سَارَةَ وَقَالَ: هَيَّا أَسْرِعِي وَاعْجِنِي ثَلاَثَ كَيْلاَتٍ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الدَّقِيقِ وَاخْبِزِيهَا. ثُمَّ أَسْرَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ نَحْوَ قَطِيعِهِ وَاخْتَارَ عِجْلاً رَخْصاً طَيِّباً وَأَعْطَاهُ لِغُلامٍ كَيْ يُجَهِّزَهُ. ثُمَّ أَخَذَ زُبْداً وَلَبَناً وَالْعِجْلَ الَّذِي طَبَخَهُ، وَمَدَّهَا أَمَامَهُمْ، وَبَقِيَ وَاقِفاً فِي خِدْمَتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ وَهُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ. ))  تكوين 18 عدد 1 أيها العقلاء , إن الملائكة هي أرواح لا أجساد , فهل الأرواح تأكل لحم وخبز ؟ وإن كان الملائكة التي جاءت لإبراهيم هي الله ومعه الإلهين الآخرين فيكون الثالوث فهل الثالوث يأكل لحم وخبز ؟

الإجابة 
السؤال يقول:
هل سمعتم عن كتاب يزعم أن ملائكة الله تأكل لحماً وخبزاً ؟
والإجابة هي: أجل سمعنا إنه الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول ذلك, ونحن نثق ونصدق أن الله يعطي قدرة على التجسد لمن يريد, فهو فائق القدرة, وهذا المبعوث الإلهي جاء لابساً لباس البشر, فمن الطبيعي أن يأكل ويشرب, إذ أنه لابساً لباساً بشرياً. 
كنت قد أجبت على هذا السؤال في كتاب سابق, لمؤلف آخر, فهل هي الصدفة؟!!
على كل حال، وأنا لديَّ سؤال، أنت تستغرب من أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر أن ملائكة قد تناولوا الطعام. فمن جهة المنطق إن الملائكة هم سكان السماء وهم في زيارة إلى الأرض، وهذا يعني أن من الممكن أن يأكلوا الطعام.  إلى هنا من الممكن أن أنهي إجابتي على سؤالك، ولكني في الواقع فكرت في هذا السائل وساءله، فبما أن صاحب السؤال يستنكر هذا الأمر ولا يصدقه، فلابد أن كتابه لا يؤمن بهذا، ولكن بالبحث أكتشفت العكس، وهذا يضعني في حيرة، فهل سائل السؤال لا يعرف الموجود في كتابه؟!!. 
دعونا نفتش في الفكر الإسلامي لنر: "(هل معقول) هل ملائكة الله تأكل لحماً وخبزاً؟! هل سمعتم عن كتاب يزعم أن ملائكة الله تأكل لحماً وخبزاً؟"  ... تابع معي لنرى مدى تدقيقك في كتبك. سوف أبحث في بعض صفات الملائكة لنرى إن كانت الملائكة تأكل أم لا.
•	جاء في الجامع لأحكام القرآن للإمام القرطبي في تفسيره للآية (وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة وأتممناها بعشر فتم ميقات ربه أربعين ليلة وقال موسى لأخيه هارون اخلفني في قومي وأصلح ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين)، بأن الملائكة تشم رائحة فم موسى، تابع معي؛ قوله "وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة" ذكر أن مما كرم الله به موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا فكان وعده المناجاة إكراما له. "وأتممناها بعشر" قال ابن عباس ومجاهد ومسروق رضي الله عنهم: هي ذو القعدة وعشر من ذي الحجة. أمره أن يصوم الشهر وينفرد فيه بالعبادة؛ فلما صامه أنكر خلوف فمه فاستاك. قيل: بعود خرنوب؛ فقالت الملائكة: إنا كنا نستنشق من فيك رائحة المسك فأفسدته بالسواك.فإن كان للملائكة قدرة على الشم فما الذي يمنع أن تأكل!!  
•	إن كان إستخدام حاسة الشم من سمات البشر واستخدمتها الملائكة، فماذا عن البكاء!! أليس هو أيضا سمات بشرية؟!! ... في الفكر الإسلامي الملائكة تبكي ...تابع لو سمحت:  فرفع يديه إلى السماء وقال: اللهم إن كانت لي عندك خطيئة أخلقت بها وجهي ‏فأسألك بحق آبائي إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب أن تغفر لي وترحمني؛ فضجت ‏الملائكة في السماء، ونزل جبريل فقال له: يا يوسف غض صوتك فلقد أبكيت ‏ملائكة السماء أفتريد أن أقلب الأرض فأجعل عاليها سافلها؟‏ 
•	والمفاجأة الأكبر ما يلي : أن الجامع لأحكام القرآن يتفق مع سفر التكوين في موضع الطعام أيضاً : تابع مع ما جاء في جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن للإمام الطبري في تفسيره لسورة البقرة، والحديث هنا عن الملاكين هاروت وماروت اللذين تم اختيارهما في مهمة تجريبية، اقرأ معي : حدثني المثنى بن إبراهيم، قال: ثنا إسحاق، قال، ثنا ابن أبي جعفر، عن ‏أبيه، عن الربيع، قال: لما وقع الناس من بعد آدم فيما وقعوا فيه من المعاصي ‏والكفر بالله، قالت الملائكة في السماء: أي رب هذا العالم إنما خلقتهم لعبادتك ‏وطاعتك، وقد ركبوا الكفر وقتل النفس الحرام وأكل المال الحرام والسرقة والزنا ‏وشرب الخمر! فحملوا يدعون عليهم ولا يعذرونهم. فقيل لهم: إنهم في غيب! فلم ‏يعذروهم، فقيل لهم: اختاروا منكم ملكين آمرهما بأمري، وأنهاهما عن معصيتي! ‏فاختاروا هاروت وماروت، فأهبطا إلى الأرض، وحمل بهما شهوات بني آدم، ‏وأمرا أن يعبدا الله ولا يشركا به شيئا، ونهيا عن قتل النفس الحرام، وأكل المال ‏الحرام، والسرقة والزنا وشرب الخمر. فلبثا على ذلك في الأرض زمانا يحكمان ‏بين الناس بالحق، وذلك في زمان إدريس، وفي ذلك الزمان امرأة حسنها في سائر ‏الناس كحسن الزهرة في سائر الكوكب. وإنها أتت عليهما فخضعا لها بالقول، ‏وأراداها على نفسها، وإنها أبت إلا أن يكونا على أمرها ودينها، وإنهما سألاها ‏عن دينها التي هي عليه، فأخرجت لهما صنما وقالت: هذا أعبد. فقالا: لا حاجة لنا ‏في عبادة هذا. فذهبا فصبرا ما شاء الله، ثم أتيا عليها فخضعا لها بالقول وأراداها ‏على نفسها. فقالت: لا إلا أن تكونا على ما أنا عليه. فقالا: لا حاجة لنا في عبادة ‏هذا. فلما رأت أنهما أبيا أن يعبدا الصنم، قالت لهما: اختارا إحدى الخلال الثلاث: ‏إما أن تعبدا الصنم، أو تقتلا النفس، أو تشريا الخمر. فقالا: كل هذا لا ينبغي، ‏وأهون الثلاثة شرب الخمر. فسقتهما الخمر، حتى إذا أخذت الخمر فيهما وقعا ‏بها، فمر بهما إنسان وهما في ذلك، فخشيا أن يفشي عليهما فقتلاه. فلما أن ذهب ‏عنهما السكر عرفا ما وقعا فيه من الخطيئة وأرادا أن يصعدا إلى السماء فلم ‏يستطيعا، فحيل بينهما وبين ذلك، وكشف الغطاء بينهما وبين أهل السماء. فنظرت ‏الملائكة إلى ما وقعا فيه من الذنب، فعجبوا كل العجب، وعلموا أن من كان في ‏غيب فهو أقل غشية، فجعلوا بعد ذلك يستغفرون لمن في الأرض. وإنهما لما وقعا ‏فيما وقعا فيه من الخطيئة، قيل لهما: اختارا عذاب الدنيا أو عذاب الآخرة! فقالا: ‏أما عذاب الدنيا فإنه ينقطع وأما عذاب الآخرة فلا انقطاع له. فاختارا عذاب الدنيا، ‏فجعلا ببابل، فهما يعذبان.‏ ... إذاً نرى هنا أن الملاكان شربا خمر وسكرا!!! وربما ارتكبا الزنا،  
أدعوك أن تفكر في كل المكتوب وتطابق به ما هو موجود في الكتب الإسلامية قبل أن تصرخ: هل هذا معقول؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال:71 

ما معنى قول بطرس ( ولو أضطررت أن أموت معك )؟
جاء في انجيل مرقس 14عدد 27-31 (( وَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ : إِنَّ كُلَّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ:أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ الْخِرَافُ. 28وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ قِيَامِي أَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ : وَإِنْ شَكَّ الْجَمِيعُ فَأَنَا لاَ أَشُكُّ! 30فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». 31فَقَالَ بِأَكْثَرِ تَشْدِيدٍ: وَلَوِ اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَمُوتَ مَعَكَ لاَ أُنْكِرُكَ. وَهَكَذَا قَالَ أَيْضاً الْجَمِيعُ. ))

ان قول بطرس والتلاميذ هنا ((وَلَوِ اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَمُوتَ مَعَكَ لاَ أُنْكِرُكَ)) لدليل على معرفة التلاميذ له بأنه إنسان مُعرَّض للهلاك والموت ، وأن هرطقة الاتحاد بينه وبين الله والروح القدس من الخرافات التي دخلت فيما بعد على دين عيسى عليه السلام وأفسدت رسالته الحقة. وكيف يكون هو الإله والله هو الحى الباقى الذي لا يموت؟


الإجابة 
   أراك تطرح سؤالاً وتجيب عليه! فلمَ لا تطرح السؤال وتترك الإجابة للفاهمين؟ 
أول كل شيء أحب أن أقول لك إني سأتجاهل تعبيراتك "المستفزة" والخاصة بكلمات (هرطقة, خرافات ... الخ) وأرد وكأنها لم تكن, فلعد هذا المارثون الضخم من الأسئلة عرفت أن هذه الكلمات لن تؤثر في شيء. لنبدأ في إجابة السؤال الذي قتلناه بحثاً .
يجب أن تدرك أن كلام السيد المسيح له كل المجد عن موته كان نبوة، تنبّأ بها العهد القديم (مزمور 16: 9-10؛ مزمور 22: 1، 12-18؛ أشعياء 53)، وتنبأ عنها السيد المسيح في أكثر من موضعٍ لتلاميذه (متى 16: 21؛ مرقس 8: 31؛ لوقا 9: 22؛ 17: 25). لكن لانشغال تلاميذه بالمناصب التي كانوا يفكرون أنهم سوف يحصلون عليها، بفضل تبعيتهم للمسيح (انظر متى 19: 26-28) أنستهم حقيقة موت السيد في معظم الأحيان.
لذلك فاندفاع بطرس والقول الذي اقتبسته في سؤالك، لا يعني شيئاً جديداً بالنسبة لمفهوم بطرس الضيق عن هوية السيد المسيح. لقد كان السيد المسيح يحاول أن يوضح الأمور للتلاميذ، لكنه لم يعمل ذلك لأن ذهنهم لم يكن ليتحمل هذه الإعلانات. اقرأ معي لو سمحت ما جاء في يوحنا 16: 12-15 " 12«إِنَّ لِي أُمُورًا كَثِيرَةً أَيْضًا لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ."
 إذاً فالموت حقيقة عرفها التلاميذ سواء من تصريح المسيح المباشر, أو بحسب النبوات التي كانت لديهم. والسؤال هو هل يتعارض هذا مع هوية المسيح؟، مثلما تحاول أن تقنعنا؟ ... بالتأكيد لا ... لنتعرف على هوية المسيح من خلال المدون في نفس الأناجيل، وبالتالي يسقط إدعاءك بأن ما نؤمن به هو مرحلة لاحقة. 
تابع معي 
•	متى 8: 23-27 " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ: «لِنَجْتَزْ إِلَى الْعَبْرِ». فَصَرَفُوا الْجَمْعَ وَأَخَذُوهُ كَمَا كَانَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ. وَكَانَتْ مَعَهُ أَيْضًا سُفُنٌ أُخْرَى صَغِيرَةٌ. فَحَدَثَ نَوْءُ رِيحٍ عَظِيمٌ، فَكَانَتِ الأَمْوَاجُ تَضْرِبُ إِلَى السَّفِينَةِ حَتَّى صَارَتْ تَمْتَلِئُ. وَكَانَ هُوَ فِي الْمُؤَخَّرِ عَلَى وِسَادَةٍ نَائِمًا. فَأَيْقَظُوهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَمَا يَهُمُّكَ أَنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ؟» فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ، وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ:«اسْكُتْ! اِبْكَمْ!». فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هكَذَا؟ كَيْفَ لاَ إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ؟» فَخَافُوا خَوْفًا عَظِيمًا، وَقَالُوا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«مَنْ هُوَ هذَا؟ فَإِنَّ الرِّيحَ أَيْضًا وَالْبَحْرَ يُطِيعَانِهِ!»." 
لا تنسى عزيزي طارح السؤال ولاحظ أن السيد المسيح انتهر الريح وتكلم إلى البحر وكأنه يتكلم مع شخص هائج وصخّاب فسكت ذلك الشخص. لذلك تعجب التلاميذ وتسائلوا قائلينَ مَن هو هذا، فإن الريح أيضاً والبحرَ يُطيعانه! ليت الرب يفتح ذهنك لتدرك أيُّ إنسانٍ هذا الذي يصنع هذه الأمور.
•	لوقا 5: 17-26 "17 وَفِي أَحَدِ الأَيَّامِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ، وَكَانَ فَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَمُعَلِّمُونَ لِلنَّامُوسِ جَالِسِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَتَوْا مِنْ كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ. وَكَانَتْ قُوَّةُ الرَّبِّ لِشِفَائِهِمْ. وَإِذَا بِرِجَال يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى فِرَاشٍ إِنْسَانًا مَفْلُوجًا، وَكَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا بِهِ وَيَضَعُوهُ أَمَامَهُ. وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدُوا مِنْ أَيْنَ يَدْخُلُونَ بِهِ لِسَبَبِ الْجَمْعِ، صَعِدُوا عَلَى السَّطْحِ وَدَلَّوْهُ مَعَ الْفِرَاشِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَجُرِّ إِلَى الْوَسْطِ قُدَّامَ يَسُوعَ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لَهُ:«أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ، مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». فَابْتَدَأَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ يُفَكِّرُونَ قَائِلِينَ «مَنْ هذَا الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إِلاَّ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ؟» فَشَعَرَ يَسُوعُ بِأَفْكَارِهِمْ، وَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟  أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ: أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا»، قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:«لَكَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!». فَفِي الْحَالِ قَامَ أَمَامَهُمْ، وَحَمَلَ مَا كَانَ مُضْطَجِعًا عَلَيْهِ، وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَهُوَ يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ. فَأَخَذَتِ الْجَمِيعَ حَيْرَةٌ وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ، وَامْتَلأُوا خَوْفًا قَائِلِينَ:«إِنَّنَا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الْيَوْمَ عَجَائِبَ!»."
   في هذا المقطع الذي سردته للتو، يتضح تماماً أن المسيح غفر خطية الشخص الذي جاء به أصدقاؤه محمولاً على فراشٍ. وهنا يظهر السيد المسيح وهو يمارس عملاً يختص بالله وحده، وبشهادة الحضور من اليهود، عندما قالوا هذا تجديف. لذلك، كان رد السيد المسيح بالسؤال عن أيٍّ من العملين يُعتَبَر سهلاً، أن يقول شخصٌ ما لشخصٍ آخر "مغفورة لك خطاياك"؟ أم أن يقال "قم واحمل سريرك وامشي"؟
بالطبع أن يقول شخص "مغفورة لك خطاياك" أسهل جداً من أن يقول "قم احمل سريرك وامش." لأن الأولى لا تتطلب برهاناً بينما الثانية تتطلب برهاناً قاطعاً. والأولى في علم الغيبيات، بينما الثانية في علم المدركات. الأولى تقع في سلطان الله المُطْلَق، بينما الثانية مع بعض الجهد والمعرفة والتقنية الطبية، يمكن أن يصنعها الأطباء. لذلك جاء شفاء السيد المسيح للشخص المفلوج بسلطان كلمته فقط ومن دون أي تدخُّل طبي أو جراحة، برهاناً وتأكيداً على صدق غفرانه لخطية ذلك الشخص. فعمله المُعجزي أيَّدَ كلامه بأن خطايا هذا الشخص قد غُفِرَت. فمَنْ يغفر الخطايا سوى الله؟ وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا!!
هل عرفت من هو السيد المسيح؟ إنَّه الله الظاهر في الجسد, وبشهادة الأناجيل. ولأنه ظهر في الجسد، يتعرض الجسد لكل ما هو محسوس من ألم وراحة؛ جوع وشبع؛ نوم وقيام؛ فرح وحزن؛ وغيرها من الوظائف الطبيعية للجسد، بالإضافة إلى الموت والقيامة اللذان هما خارج الوظائف الطبيعية للجسد. ظهور الله في الجسد لا يُفْقِده ألوهيته وهو موضوع ليس غريباً عليك، إن كنت تفتش بشكلٍ حيادي وأمين. 
ليتك تتوجه بقلبكَ إلى الله لتسأله عن الحق، فهو لا يبخل عليك بالجواب.
لقد اوضح السيد المسيح نفسه هذا الامر في يوحنا 14: 15-16 قائلاً "إنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.", إذا فهذا الموضوع ليس دخيلاً, ولكنك أنت سبقت الأحداث واستنتجت ما استنتجت في توقيت لم يكن التلاميذ فيه يعرفون شيئاً, كانت لهم فقط مسؤولية مراقبة السيد ليتعلموا منه حياة سيعيشونها بعد هذا. 
فإلى سؤال جديد.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 72 
هل الله يعاقب على شئ مستحيل الحدوث ؟؟
إني أتسائل هَل يضع الله عقاباً لجريمة لا يمكن ان تحدث أساسا أو مستحيلة الحدوث ؟؟ ولأوضح السؤال أقول هل من المعقول أن يقول الله أن من يصعد إلى السماء السابعة ويصنع ثقباً قطره 10.5 متر يعاقب بأن يدخل النار !!!!! 
هل هذا الكلام منطقي أو معقول عن الله ؟؟ بالطبع لا , لكن أصدقائنا النصارى يقولون باستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس ولا يتخيلون ذلك أساساً , إذاً يا أعزائي إذا كان هذا الأمر مستحيلا فلماذا وضع الله عقاباً له ؟؟؟ هل يضع الله عقاباً لجريمة مستحيلة الحدوث ؟؟ 
اقرأ ماذا يقول ربك في كتابك كما في رؤيا يوحنا 22 عدد 18-19:ـ
رؤيا 22 عدد 18: لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب إن كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. (19) وان كان احد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب (svd)لماذا وضع الوعيد والتهديد في نهاية السفر لكل من يحاول التحريف إن كان التحريف مستحيل الوقوع كما تزعمون ؟؟ ؟ وفي التثنية يوصيهم ألا يزيدوا على كلام الرب أو ينقصوا منه .. هل كلام الرب قابل للزيادة والنقصان ؟ اقرأ الإصحاح الرابع من التثنية الفقرات 4 عدد 1-2 كما يلي : 1 فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. (2) لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها. الرب يوصيهم ألا يزيدوا أو ينقصوا من هذا الكلام .. هل الرب يوصيهم بشئ من المستحيل وقوعه؟؟؟

الإجابة 
كلمة الله الحية لا يستطيع أحد أن يغيِّرها. لأنها ببساطة كلمة الله! فأنت لا تستطيع أن تقول أن الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله ثم تطعن في صحته. فبحسب منطق أرسطو وفلسفته، لا يمكن لشيء أن يكون موجوداً وغير موجود في نفس الوقت. 
إذا فينبغي أن تقرأ المكتوب بشكلٍ جيد لتفهم المقصود من الكلام. تابع معي عزيزي السائل.
منذ بداية دعوة الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه كان هناك واحد من بين الاثني عشر شريراً، وهو يهوذا الإسخريوطي، اقرأ معي ما يقوله الرسول يوحنا عن هذا الأمر في يوحنا 6: 70-71 "70 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَلَيْسَ أَنِّي أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ، الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ؟ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْكُمْ شَيْطَانٌ!»  قَالَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ، لأَنَّ هذَا كَانَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ، وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ." وقد كان السيد المسيح له كل المجد عالماً تماماً بهوية هذا التلميذ الذي سوف يخونه، مع ذلك اختاره علَّه يتغير.
هذا يعني، أنه حيث يتواجد الخير في هذه الدنيا، هناك الشر أيضاً. لكن سيأتي اليوم الذي سيختفي فيه الشر من هذا العالم مرة واحدة وإلى الأبد. وهذا اليوم الموعود هو عند مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح من السماء ليحل بسلامه على الأرض ويُنهي الشر. تابع معي لو سمحت.
يكتب الرسول بولس في رسالة غلاطية 1: 6-10 التالي، " إِنِّي أَتَعَجَّبُ أَنَّكُمْ تَنْتَقِلُونَ هكَذَا سَرِيعًا عَنِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ بِنِعْمَةِ الْمَسِيحِ إِلَى إِنْجِيل آخَرَ!  لَيْسَ هُوَ آخَرَ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ قَوْمٌ يُزْعِجُونَكُمْ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُحَوِّلُوا إِنْجِيلَ الْمَسِيحِ.  وَلكِنْ إِنْ بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ نَحْنُ أَوْ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِغَيْرِ مَا بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا»!  كَمَا سَبَقْنَا فَقُلْنَا أَقُولُ الآنَ أَيْضًا: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِغَيْرِ مَا قَبِلْتُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا»!  َفَأَسْتَعْطِفُ الآنَ النَّاسَ أَمِ اللهَ؟ أَمْ أَطْلُبُ أَنْ أُرْضِيَ النَّاسَ؟ فَلَوْ كُنْتُ بَعْدُ أُرْضِي النَّاسَ، لَمْ أَكُنْ عَبْدًا لِلْمَسِيحِ."
هناك بعض الأمور الضرورية في هذا المقطع الدسم والتي تحتاج أن تنتبه إليها، عزيزي السائل.
الأمر الأول، يستخدم بولس هنا كلمتين مختلفتين تم ترجمتهما إلى العربية بنفس المعنى "آخر." ولكن في النص اليوناني الكلمتين مختلفتان، فالأولى في نهاية العدد السادس هي "هيتيروس" والتي تعني "آخر من نوع مختلف"؛ بينما الكلمة الثانية والتي جاءت في بداية العدد السابع هي "آلوس" والتي تعني "آخر من نفس النوع".
ماذا يعني هذا الكلام؟ يريد بولس أن يقول إن هناك البعض من الموجودين في وسط الكنيسة في منطقة غلاطية، يحاولون أن يزيدوا على التعاليم التي استلموها من بولس وسائر الرسل، فيقول بولس إن هذه التعاليم، لأنها مخالفة للتعليم القويم، تُعتَبَر بمثابة إنجيل من نوع آخر ومختلف كلّياً عن الإنجيل الذي تم التبشير به منذ البداية، والذي بسببه آمن أهل غلاطية. 
هذا بالنسبة لما يخص الكلمة الأولى "آخر من نوع مختلف". وعند دراسة رسالة غلاطية نجد أن محتوى الإنجيل الآخر الذي هو من نوع مختلف هو المناداة بأنه يتم الحصول على الخلاص بأعمال الناموس وليس بالإيمان. فإن كان الرسول يطعن في مناداة البعض من الدخلاء على الكنيسة (أو بالأحرى الكنائس) في غلاطية ويقول بأن التعليم بأن الخلاص هو بالناموس والتمسك بالناموس يُعتَبَر خطأ، فينبغي علينا أن ننتبه إلى كلامه لكي لا نقع في نفس الخطأ الذي وقع فيه مجموعة من الغلاطيون الذين يسميهم الرسول، أغبياء كما في الأصحاح الثالث من الرسالة.
أما الكلمة الثانية "آخر من نفس النوع"، فبولس يقول في الواقع إن كانت هناك بشارة (معنى كلمة إنجيل)، فلا يجب أن تختلف عن البشارة التي بشَّرناكم نحن بها. لذلك هي نفس البشارة ومن نفس النوع. لكنه يُضيف بأن هناك قومٌ (بعض الناس) يزعجونهم ويحاولون أن يحوِّلوا إنجيل المسيح.
الأمر الآخر المهم في هذا المقطع هو ما يرد في العددين الثامن والتاسع. فهنا يقول الرسول بولس، إن كان مصدر هذا التعليم المخالِف للتعليم الذي استلمه وقَبِلَهُ أهل غلاطية في البدء، إن كان مصدره بولس أو ملاكاً من السماء، فليكن أناثيما (هذه الكلمة آرامية وهي تعني ملعوناً). لاحظ أن الرسول بولس يقول أمراً في غاية الأهمية ليؤكد صدق الكلمة النبوية المقدسة الموحى بها من الله. بالطبع هذه لغة أدبية تسمى المغالاة في الكلام لتوضيح استحالة حدوثأمر ما. فلا بولس ولا ملاك مُرسَل من السماء سوف يُعلِن الحق بطريقة مخالفة للإعلان الذي أعلنه بولس، لسبب بسيط جداً وهو أن الإعلان الذي حصل عليه، لم يكن عن طريق البشر، ولم يستقيه تعليماً من أحد، بل من الرب يسوع المسيح مباشرةً (انظر غلاطية 1: 11-12).
هل انتبهت إلى أن الملاك ممكن أن يأتي للبشر بكلمة هي ليست كلمة الله!!! من له أذنان للسمع والفهم فليسمع وليفهم.
الأمر الثالث المهم في هذا المقطع المقدَّس هو الآية العاشرة. فهنا يقول بولس بأن خدمته ليست في استعطاف الناس (لكي ينال رضاهم) وبناءً على ذلك يقوم بتغيير كلام الله، فكلمة الله ثابتة غير قابلة للتغيير. وهو لم يغير كلمة الله وفقاً للظروف التي كان يعيش فيها وبحسب الناس الذين كان يتقابل معهم.
بهذا المعنى، ينطبق التحذير الموجود في سفر الرؤيا وهو أن كل من يحاول أن يعطينا تفسير مخالف عن الموجود في الكلمة، هو بمثابة تعليم جديد، أو بالأحرى إنجيل مختلف عن إنجيل المسيح، إذا فالكلام ليس عن نص سيتغير تغييراً كاملاً ولكن عن تعليم موازي لتعليم الكتاب، ومختلف عنه.

هذا يؤكد المعنى، أن الكلمة النبوية أثبت, وهي موجودة وقائمة أمامنا، والتحذير من تركها أو الأضافة عليها، أو نسيان جزء منها. ليتك تكون مدققاً في كلمة الله وتسير على هداها، وإلا واجهت هذا المصير الذي يحذرك منه سفر الرؤيا
أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت لك الالتباس الذي أتيت به أنت عزيزي السائل. فإلى السؤال التالي.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 73 

 ( الكتاب المقدس )  ماذا تعرف عن هؤلاء ؟
 من هو مترجم كل إنجيل؟ وما هي كفاءته العلمية واللغوية بكلا اللغتين؟ وما هي درجة تقواه وتخصصه؟ وما هي جنسيته؟

الإجابة 
ينطبق على سؤالك القول المأثور، "يبحث عن إبرة في كومة قشٍّ." فأنت تطرح أسئلتك وفي ذهنك أن الكتاب المقدس قد تُرجِمَ إلى لغة واحدة، أو لهجة واحدة، وبذلك من السهولة حصر اسم المترجم وكفاءته العلمية واللغوية! فها أنت تفترض ترجمة واحدة لأنك تقول، "وما هي كفاءته العلمية واللغوية بكلا اللغتين؟"
تأكد أن علماء الكتاب المقدس هم شخصيات مؤهلة جداً, وذوو كفاءةٍ عالٍية لعمل هذا الأمر, وهم حصلوا على درجات علمية ومستوى علمي جدير بأن يحترم ويوثق به. 
ومع احترامنا للخليفة الثالث من الخلفاء الراشدين "عثمان بن عفان", إلا أنه لم يكن على نفس المستوى التأهيلي الذي جمع من خلاله القرآن, وهذا جعل الشيعة المسلمين يرفضون بشدة ما فعله في حادثة جمع القرآن الشهيرة. ومع ذلك فهذا الأمر لا يخصنا كثيراً فيكفينا أن نثق في علمائنا الذين ترجموا الكلمة المقدسة وأوصلوها إلينا بكل أمانة ودقة. 
أما إذا كان هناك من جانبه التوفيق, فلدينا نفس النصوص في اللغة الأصلية, ونستطيع الرجوع اليها في أي وقت لكي نتأكد من المعنى الأصلي. 
زد على ذلك، فإن الترجمات قد بدأت منذ زمن بعيد. فهناك الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم (الترجمة من اللغة العبرية إلى اليونانية) والتي تُرجِمَت على مراحل زمنية من 286 ق.م. إلى 100م. كما أن العهد الجديد قد تم ترجمته إلى عدة لغات ولهجات في القرون الأربعة الأولى، منها الترجمة اللاتينية والقبطية بلهجاتها، والسريانية والأرمينية والحبشية والغوطية وغيرها العديد من الترجمات. كما يوجد عدد من الترجمات العربية المبكرة والتي تعود إلى القرن الثامن والتاسع للميلاد. فلا تقلق بهذا الشأن.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 74 

( الكتاب المقدس )  هل معقول أنك تجهل من كتب كتابك المقدس ؟
يقول علماء الكتاب المقدس إن أغلب أسفار الكتاب المقدس مجهولة الهوية ومجهول هوية من كتبوها وإن أطلق إسم رجل على سفر معين كتسمية المزامير باسم داود مثلاً فلا يعني أبداً أن دواد هو كاتب كل المزامير هذا إن كان قد كتب بعضها وبهذا قياساً على باقي أسفار الكتاب المقدس فامسك ورقة وقلم وإبدأ من التكوين حتى رؤيا يؤحنا سفر سفر وجهز لي قائمة أمام كل سفر إسم الشخص الذي كتبه بالدليل , ومعلومات عن تاريخ كتابة كل سفر وحال من كتبه هل هو نبي أو رسول أم وثني أم مرتد كحال سليمان مثلاً , أم مجهول هوية من كتب هذا السفر ؟ وسنرى كم سفر ستصل إلى كاتبه , ثم كيف يثق الناس بأسفار مجهول هوية من كتبوها ولا يعرف دينهم أو مدى صحة ما كتبوه ؟ 

الإجابة 
من قال لك أننا لا نجهل أسماء من إستخدمهم الله في كتابة الكلمة المقدسة؟ ... إننا لدينا معرفة لأغلب الأسفار المقدسة بصورة لا تقبل الشك، أما القلة القليلة التي اختلف علمائنا على هوية من كتبها فنحن نثق في كونها وحي مقدس نتيجة لمعايير أخرى كثيرة، تحتاج إلى كتاب مفصل لشرحها. على وجه العموم نحن نثق في الروح المهيمن على الكتابة، أنه روح الحق الذي هيمن على الكتبه وأعطونا وحي متناسق وفكر مترابط على الرغم من مرور سنوات عديدة بين كاتب وآخر. 
نحن في الواقع نعرف ونثق في شخص واحد كتب الكتاب المقدس, ومنه ننال حياتنا الأبدية, وهو الروح القدس, لأن كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم. واليوم بعد قرابة 2000 عام من كتابة العهد الجديد, وقرابة 3500 عام من كتابة أول سفر في الكتاب المقدس تريد منا أن نبدأ من البداية, نحن نثق أن آباءنا درسوا جيداً هذه المسألة وقدموا لنا الكتب الموحى بها من خلال مجامعهم, وبهيمنة وسيطرة الروح القدس على هذا الأمر. إننا نثق أن الله يسيطر على كل الأمور, وهو مهيمن على تلك المجامع التي حددت الكتب المقدسة, ولا نستطيع الآن إلا أن نثق أولا نثق بها.
دعني أقول لك أمر هام, وهو أنك لا تثق ليس لأن هذه الكتب مجهولة الهوية, ولكن لأنك ترفض محتواها, وهذه هي مشكلتك الرئيسية. ستظل تقول "تعالى الله عما تقولون" رافضاً قبول رسالة الله, ولو أعطيناك مئات البراهين على صدق الكلمة فسترفض, لأنك رافض للمحتوى. لقد صَدَقَ المسيح الذي نصح "«اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ! «اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَبًا، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِينًا؟ هكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَارًا جَيِّدَةً، وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَارًا رَدِيَّةً، لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَارًا رَدِيَّةً، وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَارًا جَيِّدَةً. كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَرًا جَيِّدًا تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. فَإِذًا مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ." (متى 7: 13-20) 
على أي حال لست وحدك من رفض المحتوى, ولكن نفس هذا المحتوى رفضه اليهود من قبلك, وإلى الآن كثيرون يرفضونه. لقد رسمت في مخيلتك صورة لله وعبدتها, صورة الكبرياء والتعالي, ورفضت تلك الصورة التي رسمها الكتاب المقدس لله, الله الذي افتقد الانسان, وتواصل معه ودعاه ابناً له, ثم فداه من موت محتم كان محكوماً عليه به. أنت تحب الله القوي الذي تتعامل معه كعبد تحاول إرضاءه, وترفض الله الذي يريدك ابناً حراً. أنت ترفض, إذاً فأنت تخسر, ولكنك لن تنجح في زعزعة إيماننا, لأن الذي يؤمن، قد وعده الله بأنه لن يخطفه منه أحد. أما هؤلاء التاركون فلم يكونوا أصلاً معه, لأن الذي ذاق  محبته لايمكن أن يتركه مطلقاً.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 75 

 ( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا حُسب هؤلاء أبرار أتقياء قبل الصلب والفداء ؟
هل بخطيئة واحد أخطأ الجميع رومية 5عدد 12 أم أخطأ الكثيرون  رومية 5عدد  19؟
وما رأيكم في قول يعقوب في رسالته : (( وَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «فَآمَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِاللَّهِ فَحُسِبَ لَهُ بِرّاً» وَدُعِيَ خَلِيلَ اللَّهِ.)) يعقوب 2عدد 23 ، وأيضاً (( وبارك الرب إبراهيم في كل شىء )) تكوين 24عدد 1 ، فقد كان إبراهيم إذاً من الأبرار ، من قبل أن يتجسد الإله ويُصلَب.
وكذلك (( وسار أخنوخ مع الله ، ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه )) تكوين 5عدد 24
وأيضاً (( بِالإِيمَانِ نُقِلَ أَخْنُوخُ لِكَيْ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لأَنَّ اللهَ نَقَلَهُ - إِذْ قَبْلَ نَقْلِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَرْضَى اللهَ.)) عبرانيين 11عدد 5  وكذلك (( صعد إيليا في العاصفة إلى السماء )) ملوك الثاني 2عدد 11

الإجابة 
هذا السؤال هو تكرار للسؤال الخامس عشر الذي قارن بين صلاح الله وصلاح الناس. وسأكرر الإجابة وأقول أن نظرة الناس تختلف عن نظرة الله, ولكن دعنا نتأمل في المثلين الذَيْنِ تفضلت واستشهدت بهما. 
المثال الأول, إبراهيم الذي آمن بالله فحسب له براً. 
ونحن اتفقنا على ان التجسد والفداء على الرغم أنهما حدثا في توقيت معين إلا أنهما كانا لكل البشر منذ آدم الى آخر إنسان يولد على ظهر هذه الكرة ... وإلا كان الله غير عادل. ولكن كيف يحسب البر الإنساني من خلال الإيمان على حساب تجسد لم يحدث بعد؟!. 
إذاً قبل التجسد كان الإيمان بالله هو البر بعينه, ليس الإيمان في وجوده فالشياطين كانوا يؤمنون ويقشعرون, ولكن الايمان بمعنى الخضوع الكامل للعمل الإلهي, فهذا الخضوع يعبر عن نية الانسان, إذ أنه خاضع من حيث المبدأ, فإذا جاء التجسد أو لم يجئ هو مؤمن بما سيفعله الله له, ويثق في أمانة الله وقدرته على الغفران. هذا ما فعله إبراهيم, فحسب الله له هذا البر, وهذا كاف لأن يكون أب لجميع المؤمنين, وكافٍ لنوال الحياة الأبدية على حساب دم المسيح. 
نأتي لنوح, فبماذا وصف الكتاب نوح؟ 
سار نوح مع الله, وهل هناك بر أكبر من أن يسير الإنسان مع الله؟ إنها الثقة الكاملة في شخص الله, وهي كافية لنوال البر. 
جرب يا عزيزي الخضوع الكامل لله, واطلبه وسر معه تماماً, سيكشف الله عينيك لترى ما خفي عنك, وسيحسب لك هذا براً.  وإلى سؤال آخر.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 76 


 ( التجسد)  أخرج الشاهد من أقوال المسيح :
هل قال عيسى لتلاميذه وأتباعه، إنه يتكون من جزء لاهوتي وجزء ناسوتي؟ وأنه إله كامل وإنسان كامل ؟ أيَّد إجابتك بالأدلة النقلية من الكتاب المقدس على لسان المسيح !

الإجابة 
بادئ ذي بدء، لم يقل المسيح أنه يتكون من جزء لاهوتي وجزء ناسوتي, وكذلك نحن لا نجزئ المسيح, ولكننا فهمنا من الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح هو كلمة الله.
 ثم أن المسيح لم يأتِ ليجذب أنظار الناس إليه بالمعنى الدارج. فعندما كان يصنع المعجزات، كان يوصي الناس بعدم الكشف عن هويته،       لسبب سوف أذكره أدناه.  حتى عندما كانت الشياطين تخرج من الأشخاص الذين تسكنهم، كانوا يصرخون في عدة مواقع في العهد الجديد بأنهم يعرفون هوية يسوع، لكن كان الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ينتهرهم. 
وحتى على المستوى الضيق، مع تلاميذه. اقرأ معي ما جاء في متى 16: 13-14 "13 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ قِائِلاً:«مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟» فَقَالُوا:«قَوْمٌ: يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ، وَآخَرُونَ: إِيلِيَّا، وَآخَرُونَ: إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ»." 
لكنه عاد وسألهم في متى 16: 15 قَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» "فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!»." ثم رد الرب يسوع على بطرس في متى 16: 17 " ... طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ، لكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." لكننا نجد أمراً غريباً بعد هذا الحديث مباشرةً، حيث يقول الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد بفمه الطاهر في متى 16: 20 "حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ."
فترى أن الرب  يذهب من مكان إلى آخر ليكرز بالتوبة للناس، لكي يتوبوا عن خطاياهم استعداداً للدخول إلى الملكوت. اقرأ معي ما جاء في بشارة لوقا 5: 12-16 "وَكَانَ فِي إِحْدَى الْمُدُنِ، فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ مَمْلُوءٌ بَرَصًا. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعَ خَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً:«يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ أَرَدْتَ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تُطَهِّرَنِي». فَمَدَّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَهُ قَائِلاً:«أُرِيدُ، فَاطْهُرْ!». وَلِلْوَقْتِ ذَهَبَ عَنْهُ الْبَرَصُ. فَأَوْصَاهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولَ لأَحَدٍ. بَلِ «امْضِ وَأَرِ نَفْسَكَ لِلْكَاهِنِ، وَقَدِّمْ عَنْ تَطْهِيرِكَ كَمَا أَمَرَ مُوسَى شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ». فَذَاعَ الْخَبَرُ عَنْهُ أَكْثَرَ. فَاجْتَمَعَ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لِكَيْ يَسْمَعُوا وَيُشْفَوْا بِهِ مِنْ أَمْرَاضِهِمْ. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَعْتَزِلُ فِي الْبَرَارِي وَيُصَلِّي."
 كما أن هناك أمراً في غاية الأهمية, فقد جاء السيد المسيح الكلمة المتجسد من أجل دعوة الناس للإيمان. فكيف يمكن أن يتم امتحان تجاوب الناس مع دعوة السيد المسيح؟ وفي رأيك لو كان المسيح قد قال علانيةً وفي كل مرة يتحاور فيها مع اليهود الموحدين (الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله)، لو قال إني الله فاعبدوني، هل كانوا سوف يسكتون على كلامه؟ بالطبع لا، ولنا في العهد الجديد موضعان على الأقل فهم فيهما اليهود كلام السيد المسيح تمام الفهم، فاتهموه بالتجديف وأرادوا أن يرجموه (أنظر يوحنا 8: 58-59؛ 10: 30-31). 
ثم لا تنس أن السيد المسيح له كل المجد جاء في إرسالية وضمن مخطط إلهي هدفه إنقاذ البشرية ببساطة الكلمة، وللأشخاص الذين هم بحاجة إلى خلاصه. لذلك قال في متى 9: 13-14 "12 " ...«لاَ يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ بَلِ الْمَرْضَى. فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَارًا بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ»." ولهذا السبب عينه قال الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد في متى 21: 42-44 "... أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا! لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ. وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!»"
إذاً جاء السيد المسيح ليُعلِن خطة الله لخلاص الجنس البشري، فمن آمن نال الخلاص والحياة الأبدية وأصبح من خاصة السيد المسيح، أما من لا يؤمن، فينطبق عليه القول السابق، أن الحجر ممكن أن يسقط عليه فيسحقه، أو أن يسقط هو على الحجر فيترضض. ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع.
ولكن كيف نعرف أن للمسيح طبيعتين إلهية وبشرية؟!. 
بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية، فأنت بارع في تأكيدها لذلك سوف لن أبذل مجهوداً لتوضيح ذلك، لكني سوف أنبر عليها كلما دعت الحاجة. أما بالنسبة للطبيعة الإلهية, فنجد أول إعلان صريح عن هوية السيد المسيح السماوية في إنجيل يوحنا 1: 1-5، "في الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ، وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ" 
ثم نقرأ في يوحنا 1: 14 "وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا." وهنا لابد من الرجوع للنص اليوناني لفهم معنى العدد الأول والعدد الرابع عشر بشكلٍ سليم.
ففي العدد الأول، يستخدم البشير يوحنا بوحي من الله فعل الكينونة (الفعل الرابط) "أيمي" في الزمن الماضي المستمر. انتبه إلى النص أعلاه في العدد الأول لأني وضعت خطاً واحداً تحت فعل الكينونة، حيث تم ترجمته إلى "كانَ". هذا يعني أن الكلمة كان في حيز الوجود قبل البدء لأن الجملة خبرية، فيها مبتدأ الذي هو الكلمة، وفيها ما يوضح أمور محددة عنه وردت في شبه الجملة "في البدء"، وباستخدام فعل الكينونة، يقول البشير عندما ابتدأ كل شيء، كان الكلمة موجوداً، وبحسب سياق النص حيث يتكلم أن به كان كل شيء وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان، يتضح أن المقصود هو قبل وجود أي شيء مخلوق، كان الكلمة، الأقنوم الثاني، موجوداً. 
ثم ينتقل إلى الشطر الثاني من الآية الأولى ليقول لنا البشير مكان تواجد هذا الكلمة، فيقول أنه كان عند الله. ولكي ينفي تعدد الآلهة، يقول لنا البشير يوحنا في الجزء الثالث من الآية الأولى، أن هذا الكلمة كان الله. يؤكد لنا هذا الأمر في الآية 14، حيث يذكر بأن الكلمة صار جسداً. ولاحظ هنا، حيث أن كلمة "صار" هي أيضاً فعل كينونة (فعل رابط) لكنه يختلف عن الفعل السابق. هذا الفعل هو "جينوماي" هنا حرف الجيم هو الجيم المصرية. ومع أن هذا الفعل جاء في الزمن الماضي، لكنه ليس الماضي المستمر بل الماضي البسيط، لكي يوضح لنا البشير يوحنا، أن الكلمة لم يكن دائماً جسداً، ولكنه في لحظة معينة من الزمن أضاف إلى طبيعته السرمدية الإلهية، أضاف جسداً، والإضافة هنا هي بمعنى الاتحاد.
فيكون البشير يوحنا قد استخدم فعلين رابطين، أحدهما في الزمن الماضي المستمر (ليتحدث عن أزلية الكلمة)، والثاني فعل رابط آخر ومختلف عن الأول (ليتحدث عن تجسد الكلمة). فيكون المعنى، أن الكلمة الأزلي (يوحنا 1: 1) في لحظة من الزمن (يوحنا 1: 14) أصبح بشراً سوياً.
أعتقد أن هذا يكفي لتأكيد الألوهية، على الرغم من أنه يوجد الكثير من التأكيدات، ولكني سأكتفي بهذا ولننظر في سؤال جديد.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 77 
 ( الألوهية )  أخرج الشاهد من أقوال المسيح :
أين نجد قول عيسى عليه السلام نفسه لتلاميذه إنه الله وقد نزل إلى الدنيا لكي يغفر للبشر خطاياهم بالصلب ؟ وأين قال لهم أنه جاء من أجل خطيئة آدم ؟ فإن كان الجواب بالإيجاب ، فأيِّد إجابتك من الأناجيل!

الإجابة 
على الرغم من إيماني أن المسيح هو كلمة الله, وأنه هو كاتب الكتاب المقدس كله, وأنك تصر في أسئلتك أن تحدني في تلك الأقوال المسجلة على لسان المسيح, إلا أني سأجيب عليك هذه المرة بما تريد. دعنا نقرأ كلمات المسيح وأسألك, هل تصدق هذه الكلمات؟! وهل سوف تتبعه؟ وتضع ثقتك فيه؟ ... إن فعلت هذا سوف تحيا. 
 اقرأ هذه الآيات من جهة موت السيد المسيح، حيث يقول السيد المسيح بفمه الطاهر في  بشارة متى 16: 21 "مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ."
بشارة متى 17: 22-23 "وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». فَحَزِنُوا جِدًّا."
بشارة متى 20: 16-18 "وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ صَاعِدًا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَذَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذًا عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ»."
بشارة متى 20: 27 "كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ»."
بشارة مرقس 8: 31 "وَابْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ."
بشارة مرقس 9: 9 "وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ، أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُحَدِّثُوا أَحَدًا بِمَا أَبْصَرُوا، إِلاَّ مَتَى قَامَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ."
بشارة مرقس 9: 30-32 "وَخَرَجُوا مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَاجْتَازُوا الْجَلِيلَ، وَلَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَعْلَمَ أَحَدٌ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ». وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا الْقَوْلَ، وَخَافُوا أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ."
بشارة مرقس 10: 30-34، 44 "وَكَانُوا فِي الطَّرِيقِ صَاعِدِينَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ يَسُوعُ، وَكَانُوا يَتَحَيَّرُونَ. وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتْبَعُونَ كَانُوا يَخَافُونَ. فَأَخَذَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ أَيْضًا وَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَمَّا سَيَحْدُثُ لَهُ:   «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ،   فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». . . . . 44 لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ»."
بشارة مرقس 14: 27-28 "وَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«إِنَّ كُلَّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ الْخِرَافُ. وَلكِنْ بَعْدَ قِيَامِي أَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ»."
بشارة لوقا 9: 20-22 "20 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«مَسِيحُ اللهِ!». فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَأَوْصَى أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا ذلِكَ لأَحَدٍ، قَائِلاً:«إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ»."
بشارة لوقا 18: 31-34 "وَأَخَذَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَسَيَتِمُّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّهُ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ، وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهِ، وَيُشْتَمُ وَيُتْفَلُ عَلَيْهِ، وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ، وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مِنْ ذلِكَ شَيْئًا، وَكَانَ هذَا الأَمْرُ مُخْفىً عَنْهُمْ، وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا مَا قِيلَ."
بشارة يوحنا 6: 51 "أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ»."
بشارة يوحنا 10: 11، 17-18 "11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. . . لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ، لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي»."
أما سؤالك أين قال عيسى للتلاميذ أنه جاء من أجل خطيئة آدم، فأقول لك بأن السيد المسيح له كل المجد لم يكن بحاجة ليقول علانيةً أنه جاء من أجل خطية آدم، لأن نقاشاته مع اليهود أثبتت أن خطيتهم قد توارثوها أباً عن جد، وأنه وحده البار وليس فيه خطية. كما أن أعماله شهدت أنه جاء لكي يخلِّص العالم من الخطية. لاحظ معي، بشارة يوحنا 8: 30-34 "30 وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ:«إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كَلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي، وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». أَجَابُوهُ:«إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ! كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَارًا؟» أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ."
واضح هنا أن البشرية جميعها  قد استُعبِدَت للخطية، الأمر لا يحتاج إلى برهان يكفي فقط مراقبة العالم وما يحدث به لكي تدرك هذا، وقد جاء السيد المسيح لكي يخلِص ما قد هلك. لاحظ ما يقوله السيد المسيح له كل المجد في بشارة لوقا 19: 9-10 "فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«الْيَوْمَ حَصَلَ خَلاَصٌ لِهذَا الْبَيْتِ، إِذْ هُوَ أَيْضًا ابْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ»." فما الذي يقصده السيد المسيح بالقول أنه جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك؟ القصد واضح بأن السيد المسيح كان يقصد ليس فقط زكّا، لكن كل الجنس البشري. لاحظ ما يقوله في متى 11: 20-24 "حِينَئِذٍ ابْتَدَأَ يُوَبِّخُ الْمُدُنَ الَّتِي صُنِعَتْ فِيهَا أَكْثَرُ قُوَّاتِهِ لأَنَّهَا لَمْ تَتُبْ: «وَيْلٌ لَكِ يَا كُورَزِينُ! وَيْلٌ لَكِ يَا بَيْتَ صَيْدَا! لأَنَّهُ لَوْ صُنِعَتْ فِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ الْقُوَّاتُ الْمَصْنُوعَةُ فِيكُمَا، لَتَابَتَا قَدِيمًا فِي الْمُسُوحِ وَالرَّمَادِ. وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ تَكُونُ لَهُمَا حَالَةٌ أَكْثَرُ احْتِمَالاً يَوْمَ الدِّينِ مِمَّا لَكُمَا. وَأَنْتِ يَا كَفْرَنَاحُومَ الْمُرْتَفِعَةَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ! سَتُهْبَطِينَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ. لأَنَّهُ لَوْ صُنِعَتْ فِي سَدُومَ الْقُوَّاتُ الْمَصْنُوعَةُ فِيكِ لَبَقِيَتْ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَرْضَ سَدُومَ تَكُونُ لَهَا حَالَةٌ أَكْثَرُ احْتِمَالاً يَوْمَ الدِّينِ مِمَّا لَكِ»."
صديقي, من كلام المسيح ينبغي أن تؤمن بصليبه, وبقيامته, وأنه هو القيامة والحياة, وأنه ينبغي له أن يموت لكي تحيا أنت, هذا كلامه, فكر فهذا قرارك

هل تؤمن بإرساليته؟ وأخيراً هو سيأتي ثانية بعد أن كان جالساً عن يمين القوة والعظمة والسلطان, فهل تصدقه؟  هذا كلامه هو فليتك تصدقه.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 78 
 ( تناقضات ) كم عدد الشهود على المسيح ؟
كم عدد الشهود الذين شهدوا أنه قال إنه ينقض الهيكل ويبنيه في ثلاثة أيام؟

حسب انجيل متى : كانوا اثنين فقط ((.. .. .. وَلَكِنْ أَخِيراً تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ وَقَالاَ: «هَذَا قَالَ إِنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَنْقُضَ هَيْكَلَ اللَّهِ وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِيهِ.)) متى 26عدد 60-61

ولكن حسب انجيل مرقس كانوا قوماً: (( ثُمَّ قَامَ قَوْمٌ وَشَهِدُوا عَلَيْهِ زُوراً قَائِلِينَ: نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَاهُ يَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنْقُضُ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ الْمَصْنُوعَ بِالأَيَادِي وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِي آخَرَ غَيْرَ مَصْنُوعٍ بِأَيَادٍ.)) مرقس 14عدد 57-58

الإجابة 

يا عزيزي, نحن نرى متى يحدد أرقاماً ومرقس لا يحدد أرقاماً, فأين المشكلة؟ ... أم أنك ترى مشكلة في كل شيء؟ ... ألا يمكن أن يكون قوم قد أتوا وتكلم اثنين منهم؟, لماذا تبحث عن الخطأ في اللغة الطبيعية التي ليس بها أي مدلول خاطيء؟!. هل لمجرد أن تجد الحجة لكي لا تتبع كلام الله؟ ... أم تريد أن تكملأسئلتك إلى المائة بأي شكل؟!! 
  ياعزيزي, إنك لن تخدع سوى نفسك. اتبع كلمات الله لأن لك فيها حياة أبدية.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 79 
هل كانوا شهود زور ؟ أم شهدوا بما قاله المسيح ؟
من العجيب أن كتبة الأناجيل نسبوا شهادة الزور للذان أو للذين شهدوا على يسوع أنه يقول أني أنقض الهيكل وأبنيه في ثلاثة أيام ولا ندري عددهم أهم شخصان أم مجموعة من الناس فالأناجيل إختلفت في ذلك ولكن يقول إنجيل متى 26عدد60-61 ((60  فلم يجدوا.ومع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا.ولكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور (61) وقالا.هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله وفي ثلاثة ايام ابنيه. (svd)  لاحظ أنهما هنا شاهدان فقط 
ثم يقول أيضاً في إنجيل مرقص 14عدد57-58 ((57  ثم قام قوم وشهدوا عليه زورا قائلين. (58)  نحن سمعناه يقول اني انقض هذا الهيكل المصنوع بالايادي وفي ثلاثة ايام ابني آخر غير مصنوع باياد. (svd) ولاحظ هنا أنهم قوم ( مجموعة )
فالعجب كل العجب أن نسب كتبة الأناجيل للشهود الذين شهدوا على يسوع أنهم شهدوا زوراً لأن يسوع قال هذا بالفعل كما في إنجيل يوحنا 2عدد19 (( 19  اجاب يسوع وقال لهم انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة ايام اقيمه. (20)  فقال اليهود في ست واربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفانت في ثلاثة ايام تقيمه. (svd)
فلا أدري أين شهادة الزور هنا ؟ الناس شهدوا بما قاله يسوع بالفعل! فلماذا نسبتموهم إلى شهادة الزور ؟ 

الإجابة 
يمكن للشهود الزور أن يستخدم نفس الكلام بعد إعطاءه مدلول آخر غير ما يريد قائله أن يقوله، وهذا يكفي للشهادة الزور... وقد حاول اليهود أن يوقعوا السيد المسيح في مشكلة بأنهم سألوه في يوم من الأيام عن إعطاء الجزية لقيصر " حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَتَشَاوَرُوا لِكَيْ يَصْطَادُوهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ فَأَرْسَلُوا إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذَهُمْ مَعَ الْهِيرُودُسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ صَادِقٌ وَتُعَلِّمُ طَرِيقَ اللهِ بِالْحَقِّ، وَلاَ تُبَالِي بِأَحَدٍ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَنْظُرُ إِلَى وُجُوهِ النَّاسِ فَقُلْ لَنَا: مَاذَا تَظُنُّ؟ أَيَجُوزُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ أَمْ لاَ؟» فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ خُبْثَهُمْ وَقَالَ:«لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَنِي يَا مُرَاؤُونَ؟ أَرُونِي مُعَامَلَةَ الْجِزْيَةِ». فَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ دِينَارًا. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لِمَنْ هذِهِ الصُّورَةُ وَالْكِتَابَةُ؟ قَالُوا لَهُ:«لِقَيْصَرَ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَعْطُوا إِذًا مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا ِللهِ ِللهِ" (متى 22: 15-21)  وهنا نرى شيء مشابه، أنظر معي.
المسيح قال أنقض الهيكل, وهم قالوا إن المسيح قال: أنقض هيكل الله, والمعروف أن الحاكم هيرودس هو من بني الهيكل، وكأنهم يحاولون أن يقولوا أن المسيح يستخف بما عمله الحاكم، وهو قادر أن يبنيه في ثلاث أيام ... تغيير المعنى وتغيير الهدف وإضافة كلمة الله لكلام المسيح يعد شهادة زور 
من يشهد الزور ليس من الضروري عليه أن يؤلف كلاماً، ولكن أن يضع الكلام في غير سياقه أو يضيف أو يحزف كلمة أو كلمتين لتغيير المعنى يكفي لكي يعتبر شهادة زور ... هل اقتنعت؟ 
لقد كان المسيح يتكلم عن هيكل جسده, أما هم فنسبوا كلامه لهيكل الله الذي في أورشليم, أليس هذا التحوير شهادة زور؟ 
أما في مرقس فالأمور أوضح إذ قالوا أن المسيح قال "أني أنقض" ... بينما المسيح قال "أنقضوا" ... "وأنا" ... بمعنى أن الهدم لهم والبناء له ... بينما هم أرادوا أن يلصقوا به الأمر كله ... أليس هذا تزوير؟
أما أن يكونوا اثنين أو مجموعة فراجع السؤال السابق من فضلك.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 80 
أين في إرميا ؟
ورد في متى 27 عدد 9 قوله : حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل
اعترف المستر جوويل ، في كتابه المسمى ( بكتاب الاغلاط ) المطبوع سنة 1841 أنه غلط من متى ، وأقر به هورون في تفسيره المطبوع سنة 1822 حيث قال : في هذا النقل إشكال كبير جداً لأنه لا يوجد في كتاب إرميا مثل هذا ويوجد في [ 11 عدد 3 ] من سفر زكريا لكن لا يطابق ألفاظ متى ألفاظه 
والسؤال هو : هذه العبارة غير موجودة في سفر إرميا فلماذا كذب كاتب إنجيل متى وقال أنها موجودة في إرميا ؟ وهل هذا خطأ من الوحي أم من الكتبة والمترجمين المدلسين ؟ ولا تنسى قول إرميا نفسه طالما نتحدث عن إرميا حينما قال في إرميا 8 عدد 8 هكذا : 8  كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا.حقا انه الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب. (SVD)

الإجابة 
	  كلا لم يخطيء متى, ولم يخطيء الوحي, ولكن الكتب كانت تُلف مع بعضها البعض ويسمى الكتاب باسم الكتاب الأول. مثلاً، يرد سفر إرميا في التلمود البابلي (بابا بارثا 14ب Baba Bartha 14b) من جهة الترتيب، أول أسفار الأنبياء، فكان سفره يمثل كل أسفار الأنبياء الأخرى، لأن الأسفار كانت تُكتَب في لفائف. فيتم تسمية كل اللفافة باسم أول سفر يرد فيها، وفي حالتنا هذه كان سفر أرميا هو أول سفر. فلا يوجد أي خطأ أو كذب في هذا الأمر. لذلك علينا أن نحترم الطريقة التي كان يتم التعامل بها مع أسفار العهد القديم، وكيفية اقتباس الآيات أو المقاطع الكتابية منها.
هناك دليل على هذا الأمر، فبعد قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات، ظهر في الطريق مع شخصين يسيران في طريقهما إلى القرية. وهناك بعدما تحدث معهما ولم يعرفاه، قال لهما في بشارة لوقا 24: 25-27 "«أَيُّهَا الْغَبِيَّانِ وَالْبَطِيئَا الْقُلُوبِ فِي الإِيمَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءُ! 26 أَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ بِهذَا وَيَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَجْدِهِ؟» 27 ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ يُفَسِّرُ لَهُمَا الأُمُورَ الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ."
لاحظ الكلمات التي تحتها خطّان، فهي تلخص كل العهد القديم، حيث ينقسم العهد القديم إلى ثلاثة أقسام، التوراة (موسى)، ثم الأنبياء (جميع الأنبياء الصغار والكبار)، والكتب (التي هي الأسفار التاريخية وغيرها). فهنا يستخدم الرب يسوع المسيح المجموعة تحت اسم واحد، فالتوراة تحت اسم موسى، وأسفار الأنبياء تحت اسم الأنبياء، ثم الكتابات تحت اسم الكتب. فإلى السؤال التالي.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 81 
هل تصدق هذه العبارة ؟
يوحنا 21 عدد 25  " واشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة آمين "
العقلاء أسأل : هل يتخيل عاقل على وجه الأرض أن يوحنا صادق في هذه العبارة ؟ إن القارئ لهذه العبارة قد يتخيل أن يوحنا يقصد كل معجزات يسوع أو تاريخ حياة يسوع , لكن الأمر غير ذلك فإن يوحنا يتحدث عن المعجزات التي فعلها يسوع بعد قيامته من القبر وهو في خلال أربعين يوماً كما يقول في أعمال الرسل 1عدد3: الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيّا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألم وهو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما ويتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله. (svd)
بالله عليكم هل ما يقوله الرجل معقول ؟ لو فرضنا أنه صنع خمسة معجزات وليكن عشرة في اليوم الواحد الذي يظهر لهم فيه في خلال الأربعين يوماً أي عشرة في اليوم الواحد في خمس مرات أو ستة مرات ظهر فيها ما يساوي ستين معجزة على أقصى تقدير ... فهل كتب العالم كلها لا تسع ستين معجزة من معجزات يسوع ؟

الإجابة 
ألم تسمع مطلقاً عن صيغة المبالغة والتي هي كناية عن الكثرة؟ ... ومع ذلك أنا أؤمن أن هذا المكتوب ليس فقط صيغة مبالغة بل هو حقيقة واقعة, إذ ما صنعه يسوع ليس محدوداً في الثلاث سنوات التي خدمها, ولكنه كان يعمل ولا يزال يعمل إلى الآن.
لقد قال السيد المسيح أنه من قبل يولد إبراهيم هو كائن, فهو لا يزال يعمل منذ الأزل, والى الأبد. 
هو الأول والآخر, هو البداية والنهاية, فإذا دونا كل الأعمال لن تسع الكتب المكتوبة.  
هناك عدة إشارات إلى أن الرب يسوع المسيح كان يعمل معجزات كثيرة، لكن اختار البشيرون الأربعة أن يدونوا فقط ما ارتأوه مهماً لأهداف تقع ضمن سلطان الوحي, والجهة التي تم إرسال البشارة إليها. فكما ذكرت لك سابقاً، مفهوم الوحي يختلف عندنا عما هو لديكم.
اقرأ معي لو سمحت هذه الآيات التي توضح أن الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد، كان يصنع معجزات كثيرة لم يرى كتّاب الأناجيل أن يدونوها جميعها، فلاحظ ما ورد في بشارة متى 4: 23-25 "23 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ كُلَّ الْجَلِيلِ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضَعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْب. 24 فَذَاعَ خَبَرُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ سُورِيَّةَ. فَأَحْضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ السُّقَمَاءِ الْمُصَابِينَ بِأَمْرَاضٍ وَأَوْجَاعٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، وَالْمَجَانِينَ وَالْمَصْرُوعِينَ وَالْمَفْلُوجِينَ، فَشَفَاهُمْ. 25 فَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَالْعَشْرِ الْمُدُنِ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَمِنْ عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ."
انتبه إلى عبارة "كل مرض" و "كل ضعف" في الشعب. كذلك الآية 24 حيث يذكر البشير إن أعداداً كبيرة من الناس المرضى بأمراضٍ مختلفة كان يؤتى بها عند الرب يسوع المسيح لكي يشفيهم، وكان يشفيهم. فكانت جموع كثيرة تتبعه.
كذلك يدوّن لنا البشير متى حادثة أخرى قصيرة ولكن غنية في متى 8: "وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ بُطْرُسَ، رَأَى حَمَاتَهُ مَطْرُوحَةً وَمَحْمُومَةً، 15 فَلَمَسَ يَدَهَا فَتَرَكَتْهَا الْحُمَّى، فَقَامَتْ وَخَدَمَتْهُمْ. 16 وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ قَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ مَجَانِينَ كَثِيرِينَ، فَأَخْرَجَ الأَرْوَاحَ بِكَلِمَةٍ، وَجَمِيعَ الْمَرْضَى شَفَاهُمْ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:«هُوَ أَخَذَ أَسْقَامَنَا وَحَمَلَ أَمْرَاضَنَا»."
نجد نفس الأمر يتكرر في متى 9: 35 "وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ الْمُدُنَ كُلَّهَا وَالْقُرَى يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهَا، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ." فنلاحظ أن البشير يُعطينا لمحة من حياة السيد المسيح في كل مرة، وقد كان هذا هو شغله الشاغل خلال السنوات الثلاث ونصف السنة من آخر أيام حياته على الأرض.
	لاحظ أيضاً ما يدونه لنا البشير متى في 14: 34-36 "34 فَلَمَّا عَبَرُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ جَنِّيسَارَتَ، 35 فَعَرَفَهُ رِجَالُ ذلِكَ الْمَكَانِ. فَأَرْسَلُوا إِلَى جَمِيعِ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ وَأَحْضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَرْضَى، 36 وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسُوا هُدْبَ ثَوْبِهِ فَقَطْ. فَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمَسُوهُ نَالُوا الشِّفَاءَ."
	تخيّل معي لو أن كلاً من متى، مرقس، لوقا ويوحنا كتبوا كل حادثة شفاء وكل معجزة مهما كان نوعها، بالتفصيل, وما يدور معها من كلام ونقاش فهل تعتقد أن الكتب التي ذكرها يوحنا البشير كافية لتدوين أعمال الرب يسوع المسيح المعجزية؟ لا أظن. وكما ذكرت أعلاه، يستخدم البشير يوحنا صيغة مبالغة في ذكر أمر يريد به التأكيد على أهميته. وهذه الصيغة الأدبية لا تقتصر على يوحنا البشير، لاحظ السؤال الذي يطرحه بطرس الرسول على الرب يسوع المسيح في بشارة متى 18: 20-21 "حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«يَارَبُّ، كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ؟»   قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«لاَ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ، بَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ."
تخيّل معي الأمر الذي يحدث في هذا المقطع. يأتي إليك صديقك (أخوك) ويصنع أمراً شريراً معك، فبحسب فكر بطرس الذي كان متفائلاً بالرقم سبعة كدليل على طول أناته وصبره على أخيه الذي يمكن أن يُخطئ إليه في اليوم سبع مرات، فيقوم بمسامحته. لكن السيد المسيح هنا يستخدم صيغة المبالغة بحيث اعطي رقماً مبالغاً فيه (490 مرة في اليوم), لكي يوضح أن المسامحة تكون لأقصى مدى, هل وصلت الفكرة؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 82 

( هل معقول ) هل يحل للرجل بيع إبنته ؟
الكتاب المقدس يعطي للرجل الحق في أن يبيع ابنته ! 
قال الرب في سفر الخروج  21 عدد 7  : (( إِذَا بَاعَ رَجُلٌ ابنته كَأَمَةٍ، فَإِنَّهَا لاَ تُطْلَقُ حُرَّةً كَمَا يُطْلَقُ اْلعَبْدُ. )) [ ترجمة كتاب الحياة ]

الإجابة 
اقرأ النص كاملاً من فضلك
"وَإِذَا بَاعَ رَجُلٌ ابْنَتَهُ أَمَةً، لاَ تَخْرُجُ كَمَا يَخْرُجُ الْعَبِيدُ ِإنْ قَبُحَتْ فِي عَيْنَيْ سَيِّدِهَا الَّذِي خَطَبَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ، يَدَعُهَا تُفَكُّ. وَلَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ يَبِيعَهَا لِقَوْمٍ أَجَانِبَ لِغَدْرِهِ بِهَا وَإِنْ خَطَبَهَا لابْنِهِ فَبِحَسَبِ حَقِّ الْبَنَاتِ يَفْعَلُ لَهَا إِنِ اتَّخَذَ لِنَفْسِهِ أُخْرَى، لاَ يُنَقِّصُ طَعَامَهَا وَكِسْوَتَهَا وَمُعَاشَرَتَهَا وَإِنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ لَهَا هذِهِ الثَّلاَثَ تَخْرُجُ مَجَّانًا بِلاَ ثَمَنٍ." (خروج 21: 7-11)
والنص يتكلم بوضوح عن زواج وخطبة, والبيع والشراء هنا كبديل للمهر في الاسلام, وهذا بالطبع من سياق حضارات العهد القديم.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 83 
 (عقائد وعبادات) ما قصة الصور والتماثيل في الكنيسة ؟
جاء في سفر التثنية  5 عدد 8 : لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ، ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق ، وما في الأرض من أسفل ، وما في الماء من تحت الأرض . لا تسجد لهن ، ولا تعبدهن لأني أنا الرب إلهك غيور. .  وجاء في تثنية  4 عدد 15 : فَاحْذَرُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ جِدّاً، فَأَنْتُمْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَا حِينَ خَاطَبَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي جَبَلِ حُورِيبَ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ. لِئَلاَّ تَفْسُدُوا فَتَنْحَتُوا لَكُمْ تِمْثَالاً لِصُورَةٍ مَا لِمِثَالِ رَجُلٍ أَوِ امْرَأَةٍ .  وفي سفر اللاويين  26 عدد 1 .. لاَ تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ أَصْنَاماً، وَلاَ تُقِيمُوا لَكُمْ تَمَاثِيلَ مَنْحُوتَةً، أَوْ أَنْصَاباً مُقَدَّسَةً، وَلاَ تَرْفَعُوا حَجَراً مُصَوَّراً فِي أَرْضِكُمْ لِتَسْجُدُوا لَهُ 
هذه هي نصوص توراتية وردت في النهي عن عمل الصور والتماثيل وعن عبادتها ، والسجود لها . ولا شك أن التوراة تعتبر كتابا مقدساً لدى المسيحيين ، بالإضافة إلى أن العهد الجديد خال من هذه البدعة ، لكن يأبى النصارى إلا مخالفة شريعة الله والجري وراء أهوائهم ورغباتهم ، فيدخلون شعيرة تقديس الصور والتماثيل والفطيرة والخمرة – وهي شعيرة وثنية – ضمن شعائرهم ، شأنها في ذلك شأن كافة الشعائر والبدع التي اقتبسوها عن الوثنين . أكثر النصارى يسجد للتصاوير في الكنائس . وهو من كفرهم . وأي فرق بين عبادة الأصنام والسجود للتصاوير .. وإذا زرت - عزيزي القارىء -  كاتدرائية القديس بولس في لندن أو كنيسة القديس بطرس في روما ، فإنك لا تكاد تفرق بينهما وبين معبد ( سومناث ) في الهند ! والسؤال هو : لماذا تخالفون نصوص العهد القديم وتحلون لأنفسكم بناء الأصنام والصور في الكنائس والسجود لها ؟


الإجابة 
هناك فارق كبير بين عبادة الصورة, وبين الاعتزاز بصاحب الصورة, فأنا أضع صورة لأبي في بيتي, فهل معنى هذا أني أعبده؟ 
كثيرون يضعون الصور بهدف الاعتزاز بصاحب الصورة وليس بهدف العبادة, وهم هنا لم يخرجوا عن سياق النص ... فماذا يقول النص؟ 
يقول في خروج 20: 5 "لا تسجد لهن، ولا تعبدهن لأني أنا الرب إلهك غيور" 
فالهدف هنا هو عدم العبادة والسجود, ونحن نضع هذا نصب أعيننا, أما إذا كان الهدف هو العبادة فأنت معك كل الحق, للرب الهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد. 
عندما حدثت مشكلة وتمرد شعب إسرائيل ثم صرخوا إلى الله طالبين أن يرفع عنهم القصاص, طلب الرب من موسى أن يصنع تمثالاً لحية من النحاس. لم يكن الغرض من هذه الحية النحاسية أن يعبدها الشعب, ولكن أن ينظروا لها عندما تلسعهم الحيات, فيشفوا من المرض الذي ألمَّ بهم. كان هذا الأمر بمثابة معجزة, ولكننا نفهم منه أنه من الممكن عمل مسبوكات طالما ليس بغرض العبادة, وقد فعل شعب إسرائيل هذا, ولكن عندما حاد الشعب عن الطريق وتحول استخدام هذه المسبوكة إلى وسيلة للعبادة دمرها أحد ملوك اسرائيل ... ومن هذا النص التوراتي نرى أن الهدف الأساسي هو ألاّ نعبد هذه المسبوكات. وبالتأكيد إذا خرج النطاق عن مجرد التزيين والاعتزاز وجب علينا ألاّ نضع هذه التماثيل في دور عبادتنا.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 84 
ما هو تاريخ ميلاد المسيح  ؟ ولماذا 25 ديسمبر ؟
يختلف المسيحيون الغربيون عن الشرقيين في موعد احتفالاتهم بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح. فبينما في الغرب هو يوم 25 ديسمبر (كانون الاول) عند الكاثوليك والبروتستانت، فانه عند الارثوذوكس في الشرق يوم 7 يناير (كانون الثاني) من كل عام. والاحتفال الذي يسمى بالانجليزية «كريسماس» والفرنسية «نويل» اصله «ناتيفيتاس» في اللاتينية. ولم يبدأ الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد الا منذ منتصف القرن الرابع الميلادي، بعدما تحولّت الدولة الرومانية الى الديانة الجديدة على يد الامبراطور قسطنطين. ولا احد يدري كيف اختير يوم 25 ديسمبر، فقد كان هذا اليوم هو يوم الاحتفال بهيليوس الذي يمثل الشمس عند الرومان قبل ذلك.
يقول الأسقف بارنز أن هذا التاريخ التاريخ 25 ديسمبر قد صادف يوم احتفال كبير بعيد وثني قومي في روما ، ولم تستطع الكنيسة أن تلغي هذا العيد _ بل باركته كعيد قومي لشمس البر فصار ذلك تقليدي منذ هذا الوقت .وقد تم الاتفاق على الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد في ديسمبر بالنسبة للغربيين بعد مناقشات طويلة حوالي عام 300 .وهذا الرأي الذي ذهب إليه الأسقف بارنز أخذت به دائرة المعارف البريطانية ودائرة معارف شامبرو ( انظر ذلك في الصفحة 642 ، 643 من دائرة المعارف البريطانية ط:15 مجلد : 5 )
والسؤال هو : ما هو تاريخ ميلاد المسيح على وجه الدقة وبالدليل ؟ ولماذا يتم الإحتفال به في 25 ديسمبر أو في 7 يناير ؟

الإجابة 

لقد أجبت على سؤالك بنفسك, نحن نعرف أن الميلاد الفعلي للسيد المسيح قد حدث في الصيف أو أوائل الربيع, حيث كان الرعاة ساهرين يرعون الغنم, الأمر الذي ما كان ليحدث في الشتاء. 
لقد اختار الغرب أن يحتفل بعيد ميلاد المسيح في وقت الاحتفاليات بإله الشمس, وذلك لأن المسيح هو شمس البر, واختلف الشرق والغرب في تاريخ هذه الاحتفالية فلكياً, ومن هنا نشأ الاختلاف بين الشرق والغرب. 
بالنسبة لي إن يوم مولد السيد المسيح له كل المجد في القلب لهو أجمل عيد في تاريخ الإنسان نفسه, أما هذه الاحتفاليات التي يتذكر بها المسيحيون ميلاد سيدهم فهي مجرد رمز, ويمكن أن يتم هذا في أي يوم. لا يهمنا اليوم, ولكن يهمنا ما حدث في ذلك اليوم, يوم افتقد الله خليقته بميلاد المخلص. 
أصلي أن يأتي اليوم الذي تحتفل به عزيزي القاريء بميلاد يسوع في قلبك حيث يغير كل حياتك رأساً على عقب, ويعطيك حياة جديدة كلها حرية وانتصار.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 85 
أين الدليل على تحريم تعدد الزوجات ؟
الثابت تاريخياً أن تعدد الزوجات ظاهرة عرفتها البشرية منذ أقدم العصور كالأنبياء وغيرهم ، وفي العهد الجديد نجد نصوصاً تبيح التعدد كالنص الوارد في رسالة بولس الاولى الي تيموثاوس 3 عدد 2 : ((  فعلى الاسقف أن يكون منزها عن اللوم، زوج امرأة واحدة )) وهذا يعني أن اللوم على اكثر من واحدة خاص بالاسقف فلا يشمل كل الرعية والناس . وكذلك ما جاء في نفس الرسالة  3 عدد 12 : (( ليكن الشمامسة كل بعل امرأة واحدة مدبرين اولادهم وبيوتهم حسنا.)) وبهذا نستشف ان التعدد غير مباح للشماس أو المدبر في الكنيسة فلا يشمل بقية الناس والرعية .
والمسيح نفسه ضرب مثلاً في متى 25 عدد 1 - 11 بعشرة من العذراى كن في انتظار العريس وأنهن لجهالة بعضهن لم يستطعن الدخول معه فأغلق الباب دون هذا البعض لأنهن لم يكن قد أعددن ما يلزم - فلو أن التعدد كان غير جائز عنده ما ضرب المثل بالعذراى العشر اللائي ينتظرن عريساً واحداً . 
وكم طالبنا النصارى أن يأتوا بدليل واحد على لسان المسيح يمنع فيه التعدد فعجزوا ، وكل ما يستدلوا به  إنما هو تمويه وليس فيه ما يصلح للإحتجاج فنراهم يستدلون بما جاء في متى ( 19 عدد 3 و 4 و 5 ) :
(( وجاء اليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلق امرأته لكل سبب . فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى وقال .من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا ))
 في الحقيقة هذه العبارات ليس فيها منع التعدد ، ولا نجد جملة واحدة تقول ممنوع التعدد او لا يجوز الزواج بأكثر من واحدة ، وغاية الكلام هنا هو منع الطلاق وليس غير ، وهذا ما سأله الفريسيون من البداية وهذا ما عناه المسيح عليه السلام . فكما أن إتحاد الرجل بزوجته ليس حقيقياً بل مجازاً فكذلك من الممكن بكل سهولة أن يكون إتحاده بإمرأة أخرى ويصيرا جسداً واحداً أيضاً .
والسؤال هو : أين نجد نص واحد صريح من الكتاب المقدس يحرم تعدد الزوجات ؟   وهل كان هناك تحريم لتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم ؟ 

الإجابة 
لسنا  محتاجين لوجود نص يحرم التعدد حتى نمنع التعدد, فيكفينا أن نعرف إرادة الله. وهدفه من تكوين الأسرة حتى نكتشف فكر الله في هذا الموضوع, والجدير بالذكر أنه لا يوجد نص أيضاً يبيح التعدد. 
فلكل من يقول أن الكتاب المقدس أباح التعدد أقول أعطني نصاً واحد في الكتاب المقدس يبيح التعدد حتى يكون مبرراً لأسير وراءه. وأقول هذا على وجوه العموم فلا يوجد نص لا في العهد القديم ولا في العهد الجديد  يبيح هذا التعدد. ولكن  هناك نصاً واضح في سفر التكوين وقد شرحه السيد المسيح, يؤكد إرادة الله تجاه هذا الموضوع, فنرى الله يخلق امرأة واحدة لرجل واحد, لا أكثر ولا أقل. وقال كاتب سفر التكوين "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته" فيصير الاثنان جسدا واحداً ... هذا الالتصاق الذي صنعه الله من خلال الزواج هو ما يريده الله, ولا يصلح بتعدد الزوجات مطلقاً. 
نأتي لتفنيداتك ونرد عليها واحدة واحدة. 
تقول
الثابت تاريخياً أن تعدد الزوجات ظاهرة عرفتها البشرية منذ أقدم العصور كالأنبياء وغيرهم ، وفي العهد الجديد نجد نصوصاً تبيح التعدد كالنص الوارد في رسالة بولس الاولى الي تيموثاوس 3 عدد 2 : ((  فعلى الاسقف أن يكون منزها عن اللوم، زوج امرأة واحدة )) وهذا يعني أن اللوم على اكثر من واحدة خاص بالاسقف فلا يشمل كل الرعية والناس . وكذلك ما جاء في نفس الرسالة  3 عدد 12 : (( ليكن الشمامسة كل بعل امرأة واحدة مدبرين اولادهم وبيوتهم حسنا.)) وبهذا نستشف ان التعدد غير مباح للشماس أو المدبر في الكنيسة فلا يشمل بقية الناس والرعية .
ولا  أدري كيف وضعت هذا النص ليكون نصاً يبيح التعدد.  هذا النص يضع شروطاً للأسقف أن يكون بعلاً لامرأة واحدة. إذاً فالمفضل أن يكون للرجل زوجة واحدة, وأقول المفضل لأنه في ذلك الوقت كان كثيرون يأتون للإيمان ولديهم ثلاث أو أربع زوجات ... فهل يتركون زوجاتهم؟! ... هذا ليس عدلاً ولا مسرة لقلب الله أن تظلم امرأة من جراء الإيمان بيسوع المسيح, فتظل الزوجات مع رجالهن إلاّ إذا أردن غير ذلك ... وهذا كان في الجيل الأول من المسيحية, ونتاج لدخول وثنيين لهم أكثر من زوجة. لكن بحلول الجيل الثاني من المسيحيين انتهت هذه المشكلة. إذ أن المولود في المسيحية لم يكن يتزوج إلاّ واحدة فقط. فانتهت المشكلة من تلقاء ذاتها. 
عزيزي
معنى أن يكون هناك نص يبيح التعدد, أن تجد آية مباشرة تقول "ليس هناك مانع من التعدد." أو أن تسرد لنا مزايا التعدد, أو تعطينا الظروف الاستثنائية للتعدد, كما هو موجود مثلا في القرآن الكريم أنه أباح ثلاث أو أربع بشرط العدل بينهن, أو ملكات اليمين (ليس شرط هنا العدل بينهن) ولكننا في الكتاب المقدس ليس لدينا مثل هذا النص مطلقاً, فكيف تدعي أنه في العهد الجديد أباح التعدد!!!
وأنا أستغرب بدوري كيف وأنت قد أتيت بنصوص من هنا وهناك، لم تذكر النص الوارد في سفر التكوين عن لامك، اقرأ معي، تك 4: 17-19 "17 وَعَرَفَ قَايِينُ امْرَأَتَهُ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ حَنُوكَ. وَكَانَ يَبْنِي مَدِينَةً، فَدَعَا اسْمَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَاسْمِ ابْنِهِ حَنُوكَ. 18 وَوُلِدَ لِحَنُوكَ عِيرَادُ. وَعِيرَادُ وَلَدَ مَحُويَائِيلَ. وَمَحُويَائِيلُ وَلَدَ مَتُوشَائِيلَ. وَمَتُوشَائِيلُ وَلَدَ لاَمَكَ. 19 وَاتَّخَذَ لاَمَكُ لِنَفْسِهِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ: اسْمُ الْوَاحِدَةِ عَادَةُ، وَاسْمُ الأُخْرَى صِلَّةُ." 
لاحظ لو لم يكن أمراً غريباً أن يتخذَ لامك لنفسه امرأتين لما تم ذكره في سلسلة النسب الصغيرة هذه. مما يؤيد أن هذا العمل كان غريباً ودخيلاً على النمط الذي خلقه الله من البدء، رجلٌ واحدٌ لامرأةٍ واحدةٍ.
عزيزي السائل: تقول
والمسيح نفسه ضرب مثلاً في متى 25 عدد 1 - 11 بعشرة من العذراى كن في انتظار العريس وأنهن لجهالة بعضهن لم يستطعن الدخول معه فأغلق الباب دون هذا البعض لأنهن لم يكن قد أعددن ما يلزم - فلو أن التعدد كان غير جائز عنده ما ضرب المثل بالعذراى العشر اللائي ينتظرن عريساً واحداً . 
يبدو أنه عندك لبس في كل أمثال السيد المسيح ولا تعرف كيف تستخدمها فيما أراد السيد المسيح منها. على أي حال هذا المثل بالذات يشبه   قصة في العهد القديم في سفر أستير, دعني أسردها لك "لِيُطْلَبْ لِلْمَلِكِ فَتَيَاتٌ عَذَارَى حَسَنَاتُ الْمَنْظَرِ, وَلْيُوَكِّلِ الْمَلِكُ وُكَلاَءَ فِي كُلِّ بِلاَدِ مَمْلَكَتِهِ لِيَجْمَعُوا كُلَّ الْفَتَيَاتِ الْعَذَارَى الْحَسَنَاتِ الْمَنْظَرِ إِلَى شُوشَنَ الْقَصْرِ، إِلَى بَيْتِ النِّسَاءِ، إِلَى يَدِ هَيْجَايَ خَصِيِّ الْمَلِكِ حَارِسِ النِّسَاءِ، وَلْيُعْطَيْنَ أَدْهَانَ عِطْرِهِنَّ, وَالْفَتَاةُ الَّتِي تَحْسُنُ فِي عَيْنَيِ الْمَلِكِ، فَلْتَمْلُكْ مَكَانَ وَشْتِي». فَحَسُنَ الْكَلاَمُ فِي عَيْنَيِ الْمَلِكِ، فَعَمِلَ هكَذَا." (أستير 2: 2-4)
وهنا نرى السيد المسيح يعيد سرد تلك القصة التي أراد فيها الملك أن يختار لنفسه زوجةً فجمع كثير من النساء لكي يتطيبنَ. فهنا لا يوجد تعدد بل يوجد اختيار, ولكن الاختيار تم من بين اللذين دخلوا وليس من بين الذين بقوا في الخارج. 
الجدير بالذكر أن قصص المسيح لا يصح أن نأخذ منها عقيدة متكاملة,  فهو يحكي القصة لكي يصل من خلالها لنصيحة, والأمر لا يجب أن  يتعدى تلك النصيحة ... والنصيحة كانت في هذا المثل كونوا مستعدين لئلا يأتيكم يوم لقاء الله على حين غرة وأنتم غافلون. هذا هو الهدف فكيف صغته وحوّرته ليتحول بقدرة قادر إلى نص يبيح تعدد الزوجات!!!
تقول 
وكم طالبنا النصارى أن يأتوا بدليل واحد على لسان المسيح يمنع فيه التعدد فعجزوا ، وكل ما يستدلوا به  إنما هو تمويه وليس فيه ما يصلح للإحتجاج فنراهم يستدلون بما جاء في متى ( 19 عدد 3 و 4 و 5 ) :
وكما قلت من قبل لسنا مضطرين أساساً إلى التعدد, فنحن نرى الخليقة وكيف صُنعت؛ الله صنع حواء واحدة لآدم واحد فلماذا نغيّر ما فعله الله دون وجود نص واضح يبيح التعدد؟!! ... أعتقد أن أي كلام آخر في هذا الموضوع يعد تكراراً لا طائل منه. ولكن لأني أجد نفسي مضطراً أن أوضح النص الذي استندت عليه لتنفي تبريرات المسيحيين، أعود وأسرد النص ولنر كيف لا يكون هذا النص سبب قوي لرفض تعدد الزوجات، اقرأ معي لو سمحت، متى 19: 2-11 "2 وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ:«هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟» فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى؟ وَقَالَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ». قَالُوا لَهُ:«فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَق فَتُطَلَّقُ؟» قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هكَذَا. وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَب الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي، وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي». قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «إِنْ كَانَ هكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ، فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم، لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ، وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ، وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ»."
وهنا نحن بحاجة إلى أن نتمعن في النص لكي نفهم تماماً قصد الفريسيين وقصد الرب يسوع من جهة هذا الأمر. 
فالفريسيون أرادوا أن يجربوا الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد بالقول، هل يحق للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لكل سبب؟ فما كان من الرب يسوع المسيح إلاّ أن قادهم إلى بداية الخليقة (متى 19: 3، 7). وقام بتوضيح أهمية الرباط المقدس المدعو (الزواج). فهناك قدسية في الزواج ومتى ما تم الارتباط بين الرجل (الواحد) والمرأة (الواحدة)، فهو بمثابة رباط دائم لا ينفصل، لأن ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه الإنسان.
أما تركيز الفريسيين فهو بسبب الشهوة الرديئة التي كان يتسم بها هؤلاء الذين أتوا ليجربوا الرب يسوع. سياق النص يؤكد أن الرب يمنع تعدد الزوجات، بدليل ما قاله في العدد الثالث والعدد السابع. وكذلك العدد الثامن. حيث يؤكد الرب يسوع أن الطلاق يقتصر فقط على الزنى. وحتى عند حدوث الزنى، فالذي يطلق امرأته ينبغي أن يمكث بدون زواج. لهذا السبب اعترض تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح قائلين في العدد التاسع، إِنْ كَانَ هكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ، فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ! ثم يرد عليهم الرب يسوع بالقول بأن ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل فقط الذين أعطيَ لهم (أي فكرة المكوث بدون زواج بعد الطلاق بسبب الزنى). 

ما يقدمه الرب يسوع هو مثال الحياة السامية التي تدعو إلى الطهارة والتقديس. لذلك يتحدث عن ثلاث فئات من الرجال (وأعتقد أنه ينطبق على النساء أيضاً)، النوع الأول الذين وُلدوا خصيان من بطون أمهاتهم، والنوع الثاني الذين خصاهم الناس، والنوع الثالث الذين خصوا أنفسهم من أجل ملكوت السموات. بالنسبة للنوع الأول، هناك بعض الرجال المولودين وليس لهم القدرة على الإنجاب، إما بسبب ضمور في الأجهزة التناسلية أو أي سبب آخر، فيكون الزواج بلا معنى في هذه الحالة، وهكذا ينبغي أن يظل هذا الشخص بلا زواج. 
أما النوع الثاني، فهو ينطبق على الخصيان (العبيد) الذين كانوا يخدمون في البلاط الملكي أو الأميري. فهؤلاء لكي يكونوا قادرين على الخدمة في مثل هذه الأماكن الحساسة كان يُشترَط عليهم أن يتم خصيهم لضمان عدم تحرشهم بالحريم الملكي أو الأميري.
أما النوع الثالث، فهو حر الإرادة، لكنه يختار أن يخصي نفسه من أجل الملكوت. مع أن هذه العملية هي رمزية لأنها تدعو إلى قهر الجسد بالرغم من تواجد كل المقومات الجنسية لإتمام الزواج، إلاّ أن البعض أخذها بشكل حرفي، ولنا مثال حي من تاريخ الكنيسة، أوريجانوس المصري من الاسكندرية، حيث قام ببتر عضوه الذكري من أجل أن يظل خادماً أميناً للسيد المسيح، ولكي يكون نافعاً في خدمة الملكوت.
وبما أنك اقتبست من رسائل بولس، أقتبس أنا أيضاً هذا النص "وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي كَتَبْتُمْ لِي عَنْهَا: فَحَسَنٌ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ لاَ يَمَسَّ امْرَأَةً. وَلكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا، لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ، وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ، وَكَذلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضًا الرَّجُلَ. لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا، بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ. وَكَذلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضًا لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ، بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ. لاَ يَسْلُبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ، إِلَى حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ، ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضًا مَعًا لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ. وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ هذَا عَلَى سَبِيلِ الإِذْنِ لاَ عَلَى سَبِيلِ الأَمْرِ. لأَنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ يَكُونَ جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ كَمَا أَنَا. لكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ لَهُ مَوْهِبَتُهُ الْخَاصَّةُ مِنَ اللهِ. الْوَاحِدُ هكَذَا وَالآخَرُ هكَذَا." (1كورنثوس 7: 1-7)
لاحظ العدد الثاني مع الانتباه إلى أن النص عام ولا يتحدث عن أساقفة أو شمامسة؛ كل واحد له امرأة واحدة، وكل واحدة لها زوجٌ واحدٌ، فأين هو تعدد الزوجات؟ ثم لاحظ قدسية الزواج، فلا يوجد سلب ولا يوجد مبدأ أن الرجل هو سيد الموقف وعلى الزوجة أن ترضخ لزوجها (أي أن النساء ليست حرثٌاً لنا نحن المسيحيون)، بل21يس لكل واحد سلطان على جسد الآخر، ولكن يكون الأمر بالموافقة، من أجل التفرغ للصوم والصلاة.
زد على ذلك أن بولس الرسول يريد أن يكون الجميع مثله أعزباً، إلاّ أنه يعترف بأن ليس الجميع هكذا، بل لكل إنسان موهبته، البعض يتزوج والبعض الآخر يبقى أعزباً.
إلى سؤال آخر.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 86 

( الصلب والفداء ) هل جاء من أجل أن يُصلب ؟
من أساس العقيدة المسيحية الحالية أن المسيح جاء من أجل أن يصلب وأن الرب إتخذ جسداً بشرياً مخصوص من أجل الصلب والفداء , وأنه قد ضحى بابنه مختاراً وراضٍ بذلك من أجل أن يكفر عن الخطيئة , ولا يختلف في هذا إثنان من النصارى في عصرنا الحالي , والسؤال هو : إن كان الرب جاء خصيصاً من أجل أن يُصلب , فقد كان يصلي لنفسه بتضرعات ودموع حتى صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة طالباً من نفسه أن ينجي نفسه من الصلب , دع عنك هذه القصة , ولكني أقول لو أنه جاء لأجل الصلب , فلماذا أرسل رؤيا إلى زوجة بيلاطس الحاكم الذي أمر بصلب يسوع يحاول تنجية نفسه من هذا الصلب كما في إنجيل متى 27 عدد 19: (( واذ كان جالسا على كرسي الولاية ارسلت اليه امرأته قائلة اياك وذلك البار.لاني تألمت اليوم كثيرا في حلم من اجله. (svd)  لو أنه جاء من أجل الصلب وهو راضي به فلماذا أرسل رؤيا كهذه لزوجة بيلاطس ؟ 

الإجابة 
الله أرسل هذا التحذير لأجل بيلاطس وليس لأجل المسيح, فهذا التحذير ليس محاولة لإنقاذ المسيح, لكنه دينونة لبيلاطس.
نحن نرى الناس في كل وقت تخطيء رغم تحذيرات السماء بكل طريقة, سواء من خلال كلام الله, أو من خلال وعاظ ومنذرين, ولكن على الرغم من هذا، يستمر الناس في ارتكاب الخطأ, فهل نفهم بهذه الطريقة أن الله عاجز؟! أو أن عمل الناس خارج سلطان الله؟!
بالتأكيد لا
الله لا يريد الهلاك للناس, فيرسل من يحذرهم, ولكنه يعرف ما سيحدث بالتأكيد, فالأمور كلها تحت سلطانه. الله يعرف أن المسيح سيموت ويقوم, ولكنه يرسل إنذارا ليهوذا ولبيلاطس ولكل من شارك في هذه الجريمة, ليس لمحاولة منعها, ولكن لتكون دينونة عليهم, إذ أنه سبق فحذرهم, هذه الدينونة التي لا تجعلهم ينطقون عندما يأتي العقاب, فلن يقولوا، لم يُحذّرُنا أحدٌ؟ بل الكل قد أخذ نصيبه من التحذير من عاقبة قراراته هذه, وهو في النهاية قد اختار.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 87 
 ( التجسد)  هل يجوز أن يتجسد الله ؟
هذا السؤال يقودنا إلى سؤال آخر يسبقه وهو هل التجسد هو صفة كمال أم صفة نقصان ؟
إن كان التجسد صفة كمال وهذا ما يصرخ به النصارى فالله كان ناقصاً حاشا لله قبل أن يتجسد فبإجماع النصارى الله لم يتجسد قبل المسيح أبداً , وأول تجسده كان في المسيح , ولم يكن متجسداً أزلاً , فبغض النظر أن هذا يعتبر جديد جَدَّ على الله , فإن كان الله أول ما تجسد تجسد في المسيح والتجسد هو صفة كمال فسبحانه وتعالى كان ناقصاً حتى إكتمل بتجسده في المسيح فأصبح متصفاً بالتجسد الذي هو صفة كمال كما تقولون وقبلها لم تكن فيه هذه الصفة فبدونها كان ناقصاً . وهذا كفر صريح لا شك في ذلك فالله لا يوصف بالنقصان أبداً فسبحانه وتعالى علواً كبيراً عن هذا.
وإن كان التجسد هو صفة نقصان فهذا كلام جيد ولكن هو كفر أيضاً إن نسبنا لله انه تجسد فمن الكفر وصف الله بأنه متصف بصفة نقصان حاشاه سبحانه 
والسؤال مرة أخرى هل يجوز التجسد لله أم لا يجوز ؟ ننتظر إجابة مقنعة ؟

الإجابة 
سؤالك يقول: هل يجوز التجسد لله أم لا يجوز؟ ننتظر إجابة مقنعة 
وأنا أسألك سؤالاً لا تريد أن تجيب عنه 
هل يقدر الله أن يتجسد؟ ... الله القادر على كل شيء هل يقدر أن يتجسد؟ 
فإذا كانت إجابتك نعم الله قادر على أن يتجسد فأقول لك إنه إذا كان قادراً على هذا, فإذا رأى الله أنه يجوز له أن يتجسد فسوف يتجسد.  والله في إعلانه لنا قال إنه رأى أنه ينبغي أن يتجسد, وأرسل لنا يسوع المسيح, فإذا لم تصدق فكثيرون غيرك لم يصدقوا, وابتعدوا عن المسيح؛ فهذه مشكلتك أنت ومن معك الذين لم يصدقوا.
أما نحن, فإلى من نذهب والحياة الأبدية بين يدي ذاك، الكلمة المتجسد, نحن نرمي أثقالنا عليه ونضع ثقتنا فيه. إنه بالحقيقة الله الظاهر في الجسد, له كل المجد. 
أراك تحاول أن تضع الله في صندوق محكوم بحسب تفكيرك وذهنيتك الناقصة. وهذا لا يجوز. فمن أنت أمام الله الذي لا يمكن أن تستوعبه كل العقول البشرية مجتمعة، فتأتي لتضعه في قالب صغير وتحاول أن تحد من أعماله وقدراته. فإن كان الله قد أعلن في كلمته المقدسة أنه تجسّدَ كما جاء في بشارة الرسول يوحنا 1: 1، 14، ما عليك إلاّ أن تصدقه. أما تساؤلك كيف يمكن لهذا الأمر أن يتم، سواء كان بالنقص أو بالزيادة، فهذا ليس من شأنك، بل يقع في علم الله. وعندما يُعْلِن الله لنا شيئاً من دون أن يقدم لنا كيفية ذلك، ما علينا إلاّ أن نقول: نحن نصدق إعلانك يا ألله لأن لك يا ألله وحدك كل العلم والمعرفة وكل القدرة، فأنت بكل شيءٍ عليم وعلى كل شيء قدير.
يرد في رسالة بولس الرسول إلى رومية 8: 3 "فَاللهُ إِذْ أرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ." فهنا نرى أن التجسد في الواقع هو عبارة عن إرسالية الله لابنه إلى العالم في شبه جسد الخطية لكي يدين الخطية في هذا الجسد. وهنا عبارة "شبه جسد الخطية" لا يُقصَد بها أن المسيح لم يكن بشراً صحيحاً وكاملاً، ولكن من جهة الخطية، كان جسده بلا خطية. فجاء وهو الكامل الذي بلا عيب ولا نقص ليحمل عارنا في جسده، وبهذا يحقق مطالب عدالة الله في الوصية التي أوصى بها آدم "يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت." لذلك يقول الرسول بولس في غلاطية 4: 4 "وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ." وهنا يؤكد بولس مرة ثانية بأن التجسد هو في الواقع إرسالية الابن إلى عالمنا.
كما أننا ينبغي ألا ننسى بأن عملية التجسد لا تؤثر على جوهر الله. فليس هناك زيادة على الجوهر الإلهي، والكمال الذي يُسبَغ على تجسد الكلمة لا يُقصَد به أن الله كان ناقصاً وجاء التجسد ليكمل الله، حاشا. لأننا عندما نعود إلى دراسة دقيقة لما ورد في بشارة يوحنا الرسول 1: 14 "وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً." نكتشف أن الجسد الذي اتخذه الكلمة، الأقنوم الثاني في الثالوث، كان عبارة عن لباس يستر به مجده. فكلمة "حلَّ" في عبارة "وحل بيننا" هي في الواقع من الفعل "خيَّمَ"! فما يريد أن يقوله البشير يوحنا، هو أن الله كما كان في العهد القديم مع موسى عندما كان ينزل على شكل سحابة ويخيم على خيمة الاجتماع، هكذا هو الآن، ولكن بطريقة مرئية أكثر للعين البشرية. فالأقنوم الثاني، قد أخذ جسداً ليتواصل مع الجنس البشري الذي خلقه، فستر مجده بهذا الجسد، لنتمكن نحن من رؤية هذا المجد المستور.
نقرأ في سفر الخروج 3: 2 وما يتبع من أعداد، أن الله يستخدم الملاك ليتكلم من خلاله مع موسى (قارن خروج 3: 2 مع 4). لكنا نرى أيضاً بأن هذا الملاك يتجسد في العليقة (العوسج) المشتعلة من دون أن تحترق. أعتقد أنك لا تستطيع أن تُنكِر قصة موسى والشجرة المشتعلة لأنها ذُكرت في كتابك في موقعين، سورة طه: 10-12 وسورة القصص: 30. فإن كان الله يستخدم الملاك والعوسج كواسطة للتواصل مع الجنس البشري، أفليس الإنسان أكرم من الملائكة والنباتات، فيختار هذه المرة أن يغطي مجده باللباس البشري؟! 
هذا الكلام صعب عليك، لأنك لا تستطيع أن تفهمه وأنت قد وضعت عصابة على عينيك. لذلك أصلي أن يرفع الروح القدس هذه العصابة عن عينيك فتبصر نور المسيح الذي يقودك في النهار وفي الليل. فقد قال بفمه الطاهر، أنا هو نور العالم، من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة. فهل تُقبِل إليه؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 88 

( الألوهية )  أليس هو الله ؟ فما حاجته لملاك يقويه ؟
هذا ما يقوله لوقا في إنجيله 22عدد43 (( وَابْتَعَدَ عَنْهُمْ مَسَافَةً تُقَارِبُ رَمْيَةَ حَجَرٍ، وَرَكَعَ يُصَلِّي 42قَائِلاً : يَاأَبِي، إِنْ شِئْتَ أَبْعِدْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلكِنْ، لِتَكُنْ لاَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَتُكَ. وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ليقويه. وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي صِرَاعٍ، أَخَذَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ إِلْحَاحٍ؛ حَتَّى إِنَّ عَرَقَهُ صَارَ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. ))  كان يدعوا حتى ينجيه ربه من الصلب .
إذا كان يسوع الناصري هو الله فكيف يظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه ؟ إن قلت أنه جاء يقوي ناسوته فأنت تدعوني للضحك , لأن نص الفقرة تقول ((وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ليقويه )) لم يقل ليقوي ناسوته دون لاهوته , ثم العجب لماذا لم يقوي لاهوته ناسوته ؟ إنسان يحمل داخله لاهوت الله يحتاج بعدها لملاك ليقويه ؟ أين العقلاء ؟ إن هذا شبيه حينما تقول إن رافعة عملاقة ترفع حجر صغير وزنه كيلو جرام واحد ثم جاءت نملة لتقوي الرافعة على رفع الحجر !! كلام ليس له معنى , الله يحتاج إلى ملاك ليقويه هل تتخيل ذلك ؟

الإجابة 
تكرار وتكرار
أنت أجبت, ولم تقتنع بإجابتك. ماذا يحدث عندما يريد الله أن يقوي أي إنسان؟ يرسل له من يرسل لكي يقويه, وهذا وعد كتابي أنه يرسل ملائكته لكي لا يصدم بحجر ... فالملائكة منها المخصص لشد أزر وعزيمة الانسان في أحلك فترات حياته, المسيح حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم كان في أشد وأحلك خطوات الفداء, ولذلك أرسل الله الملاك لكي يقويه. إذا لم تصدق الكلمة المقدسة فهذا شأنك. أنت أجبت عن سؤالك واعتبرت الإجابة شيئاً سخيفاً ... أنت أبصر.
هل تعرف أين مشكلتك المتكررة في معظم أسئلتك؟ مشكلتك تكمن في الخلط بين الناسوت واللاهوت. وهذا الأمر يتعلق بوجود الطبيعتين الإلهية والبشرية في شخص يسوع المسيح المُرسَل من الله. هناك إجابة عن تساؤلاتك بخصوص الإلوهية والبشرية في رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 5-11 "فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا:  الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً ِللهِ.   لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.  وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. 9 لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ  لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،  وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ."
فهنا نرى أن السيد المسيح له كل المجد, وهو الكائن (باستمرار) في صورة الله، لم يحسب كونه معادلاً لله اختلاساً أو حقّاً مسلوباً، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وهنا نرى الرسول بولس في اتفاق تام مع ما ذكره البشير يوحنا في بشارته 1: 1، 14. فهذا الإله الأزلي اختار أن يصير إنساناً, وكلمة أخلى السابقة في فيلبي 2: 7 تعني أنه تخلّى عن استغلال امتيازات الألوهة من خلال اختياره الطوعي أن يصير إنساناً ويعيش بحسب محدوديات الطبيعة البشرية من ألم، أنين، حزن، فرح، تعب، بكاء وموت. لذلك وهو في الطبيعة البشرية وفي طريقه إلى الصليب، وهو مدركٌ تماماً لشناعة ما سوف يلاقيه من ألم وبغض وكراهية يقع على الجانب البشري، احتاج إلى ملاك ليقويه. عندما تقبل فكرة الطبيعتين الإلهية والبشرية، عندها سوف تلقى الجواب الشافي لكل أسألتك.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 89 
هل في الجنة أكل وشرب ومتع حسية ؟
جاء في إنجيل متى26عدد 9: واقول لكم اني من الآن لا اشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه معكم جديدا في ملكوت ابي. (svd)وفي نفس الإنجيل  متى19عدد 29: وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية.
وفي نفس الإنجيل متى10 عدد 28: ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها.بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم. (svd)
وفي إنجيل لوقا 22 عدد 30: لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي وتجلسوا على كراسي تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر.
وفي نفس إنجيل  لوقا 14 عدد 15 فلما سمع ذلك واحد من المتكئين قال له طوبى لمن يأكل خبزا في ملكوت الله. (svd) وجاء في سفر الرؤيا رؤيا 2 عدد 7: من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس.من يغلب فسأعطيه ان يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله (svd)
مذهب النصارى في هذا العصر وبالإجماع أنه لا أكل ولا شرب ولا متع حسية في الجنة , وحينما نطالع كل هذه النصوص أعلاه يتضح لنا قطعاً أن هناك أكل وشرب ومتع حسية في الجنة, وهناك أيضاً عذاب وألم للجسد في جهنم , والسؤال هو  كيف تقولون أنه لا متع حسية في الجنة بل نكون أرواح ؟ وهل الأرواح تأكل وتشرب ؟

الإجابة 
الحياة الأبدية التي ننشدها تبدأ ونحن على الأرض، فعندما نؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح وبعمله الكفاري على الصليب، لخلاص الجنس البشري، فنحن نبدأ الحياة الأبدية. لكن قد وضع الله في مخططاته الأزلية أن يكون ذلك على مراحل. فالنصوص التي اقتبستها أنت، هي خليط من عدة سياقات، لكنك سبكتها وكأن الموضوع الذي تناقشه واحد ولا يختلف باختلاف النصوص. وهذا في علم التفسير خطأ فادح. إذ لا يجوز أن تقتبس نصّاً خارجاً عن سياقه الذي ورد فيه.
الحياة الأبدية مراحل, تبدأ كما ذكرت أعلاه من لحظة الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح ربّاً ومخلّصاً شخصياً من الخطية وعقابها الذي هو الموت. فالمرحلة الأولى هي ونحن بعد في هذا الجسد أحياء، نختبر خلاص الرب بالإيمان، فنكون من ضمن خاصته ونحصل على الحياة الأبدية بضمان كلمة الله. أما المرحلة الثانية فهي مرحلة ما بعد الموت والقيامة في الجسد المجيد, ذلك الجسد الذي سوف يكون على صورة جسد مجد المسيح الذي قام من بين الأموات. ولفهم ذلك أقتبس من رسالة الرسول بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 45-50 "هكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضًا:«صَارَ آدَمُ، الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ، نَفْسًا حَيَّةً، وَآدَمُ الأَخِيرُ رُوحًا مُحْيِيًا». لكِنْ لَيْسَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ أَوَّلاً بَلِ الْحَيَوَانِيُّ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ. الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضًا، وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضًا. وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ، سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضًا صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ. فَأَقُولُ هذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ، وَلاَ يَرِثُ الْفَسَادُ عَدَمَ الْفَسَادِ."
فهنا من أجل أن ندخل السماء، ينبغي لنا أن نأخذ جسداً سماوياً، هذا الجسد سيُلبسه الله لنا عند القيامة.  

لذلك عندما كان الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه في الليلة الأخيرة قبل أن يُلقى عليه القبض ويُصلَب قال في متى 26: 29، "وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي مِنَ الآنَ لاَ أَشْرَبُ مِنْ نِتَاجِ الْكَرْمَةِ هذَا إِلَى ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ حِينَمَا أَشْرَبُهُ مَعَكُمْ جَدِيدًا فِي مَلَكُوتِ أَبِي»." (انظر أيضاً مرقس 14: 25؛ لوقا 22: 16، 18). 
بعض المفكرين المسيحيين يؤمنون أن بعد القيامة هناك مرحلة وسطية تسبق الحياة الأبدية مع الله. هذه المرحلة رأينا قبساً منها مع الرب يسوع في الأربعين يوماً التي قضاها المسيح على الأرض, ولكن بعض المفسرين أضافوا أن هذه المرحلة الوسطية هي مُلك الرب يسوع المسيح على الأرض، والتي نقرأ عنها في رؤيا 20: 1-6 "وَرَأَيْتُ مَلاَكًا نَازِلاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَعَهُ مِفْتَاحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ، وَسِلْسِلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِ. فَقَبَضَ عَلَى التِّنِّينِ، الْحَيَّةِ الْقَدِيمَةِ، الَّذِي هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَالشَّيْطَانُ، وَقَيَّدَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ، وَطَرَحَهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَأَغْلَقَ عَلَيْهِ، وَخَتَمَ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ لاَ يُضِلَّ الأُمَمَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، حَتَّى تَتِمَّ الأَلْفُ السَّنَةِ. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ لاَبُدَّ أَنْ يُحَلَّ زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا. وَرَأَيْتُ عُرُوشًا فَجَلَسُوا عَلَيْهَا، وَأُعْطُوا حُكْمًا. وَرَأَيْتُ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ شَهَادَةِ يَسُوعَ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ، وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْجُدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ وَلاَ لِصُورَتِهِ، وَلَمْ يَقْبَلُوا السِّمَةَ عَلَى جِبَاهِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ، فَعَاشُوا وَمَلَكُوا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ. وَأَمَّا بَقِيَّةُ الأَمْوَاتِ فَلَمْ تَعِشْ حَتَّى تَتِمَّ الأَلْفُ السَّنَةِ. هذِهِ هِيَ الْقِيَامَةُ الأُولَى. مُبَارَكٌ وَمُقَدَّسٌ مَنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ الأُولَى. هؤُلاَءِ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ الثَّانِي سُلْطَانٌ عَلَيْهِمْ، بَلْ سَيَكُونُونَ كَهَنَةً ِللهِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، وَسَيَمْلِكُونَ مَعَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ." وفي هذه المدة, سيكون هناك مجال للأكل والشرب، فقد أعطانا الكتاب المقدس فكرة عن هذا الأمر. فبعد القيامة، نرى الرب يسوع المسيح بجسده المجيد، يطلب من التلاميذ أن يلمسوه ليتأكدوا بأنه قد قام، كما أنه يطلب منهم أن يُعطوه شيئاً ليأكل، وبالفعل أعطوه قليلاً من السمك والعسل، فأكل أمامهم (انظر لوقا 24: 36-43). هذا يُعطينا فكرة عن أن ما قاله الرب يسوع في لوقا 22: 28-30 "أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ ثَبَتُوا مَعِي فِي تَجَارِبِي، وَأَنَا أَجْعَلُ لَكُمْ كَمَا جَعَلَ لِي أَبِي مَلَكُوتًا، لِتَأْكُلُوا وَتَشْرَبُوا عَلَى مَائِدَتِي فِي مَلَكُوتِي، وَتَجْلِسُوا عَلَى كَرَاسِيَّ تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ،" كان يقصد به هذه المرحلة الوسطية من الحياة الأبدية. 
فهل هناك مشاعر حسية، نعم ولا. لأن الرب يسوع دعانا إلى القداسة وليس إلى النجاسة. نعم توجد مشاعر مثل الأكل والشرب، لكنها ليست لأجل نمو الجسد بل هي تعبير عن الفرح والسعادة. أما عن الزواج فلن يحدث, أتكلم في ضوء إعلان كلمة الله لنا، لا نزيد عليها ولا ننقِص منها. فقد ورد ذكر عدم الزواج في القيامة في ثلاثة مواقع من كلمة الله، في بشارة متى 22: 30؛ في بشارة مرقس 12: 25؛ وفي بشارة لوقا 20: 35.
وهناك أيضاً مفسرون آخرون لا يؤمنون بتلك المرحلة الوسطية, فيكون الأمر كله مجازاً يعبر عن تلك المفاجآت التي أعدها الله لنا, والتي لا نستطيع أن نتوقعها. 
أيا كان التفسير أو اتجاه المفسرين, فنحن لن نكون متيقنين مما سيحدث في القيامة إلا عندما نذهب الى هناك لنرى ما أعده لنا الله.
على أي حال, نحن نثق ونرضى بما أعده الله لنا, ويفرحنا على أي وضع, نحن نثق أنه أعد لنا الأفضل, ورجاؤنا الأكبر أننا سنكون مع المسيح مشتهى كل الأمم والأبرع جمالا من كل بني البشر. هذا هو رجاؤنا وأملنا, وما أعده الله سننتظر ونراه.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 90 
 ( الأقانيم والتثليث ) مسحه الله بالروح القدس ! 
يقول بطرس عن المسيح : " يسوع الذي في الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس .. " اعمال 10 عدد 38 . من المعلوم ان المسيحيون يؤمنون بعقيدة التثليث والتي تنص على ان الروح القدس هو الله . وهكذا فإن النص يصبح هكذا : " مسح اللهُ الله بالله " فكيف يكون الله ماسحاً وممسوحاً وممسوحاً به في الوقت ذاته ؟

الإجابة 

لقد أنبأ الملاكُ جبرائيلُ العذراءَ مريم نبأ حبلها بالرب يسوع المسيح قائلاً في لوقا 1: 35 "فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ." فهنا ترى الثالوث ظاهراً للعيان، الروح القدس، والعلي في عبارة "قوة العلي تُظللك"، وابن الله. وقد أوضحتُ في إجاباتي السابقة لعدد من الأسئلة معنى ابن الله. فإما أن تقبل وتخلص وإما أن ترفض فتبقى في ضلالك وهلاكك. أنت حُرّ الإرادة، ولكن تذكر سوف يحاسبك الله على اختيارك. 
  لاحظ ما قاله بطرس: يسوع الذي من الناصرة. وهذا هو الاسم الذي ولد به السيد المسيح, فهو اسمه يسوع, وذلك الاسم هو اسم الجسد. لأننا نؤمن أن المسيح إنسان بشري كامل, وهنا نحن نرى أن بطرس يتكلم عن ذلك الإنسان البشري الكامل الذي اسمه يسوع, وقد مسحه الله, والمسحة هنا وظيفة وفعل كهنوتي, والمعنى "خصصه" تماماً مثلما جاء النبي صموئيل قديماً و"مسح" داود ملكاً, بمعنى "خصصه" ملكاً على شعب إسرائيل. فهل أصبح المعنى مستقيماً؟ 
هذا السؤال أجبنا عنه على مدار هذا الكتاب في أكثر من موضع, وسنجد تكراراً لهذا المعنى أيضاً في السؤال التالي, وسوف أجيب بنفس الطريقة، والتكرار يعلم الشطار. فقط أصلي أن يكون الموضوع مفهوماً. إلى السؤال التالي


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 91 

( الألوهية ) من الذي أقامه من الموت؟ وهل هناك إله يقيم إله ؟ لماذا لم يقيم نفسه من الموت ؟
أعمال2: 32: فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك. (svd)
أعمال2عدد 24: الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. (svd)

الإجابة 
السائل  يسأل من الذي أقامه؟ والكتاب يجيب الله, يرجع السائل يسأل: وهل يقيم الله نفسه, ونحن نجيب: من قال لك إن الله يموت؟! ليس في  المسيحية مطلقاً هذا الفكر, فالذي مات هو الإنسان يسوع المسيح, وهذا التعبير يؤكد على أن الله حي لا يموت, إن الله روح, والروح لا تموت, فإذا مات الله أي رجاء لنا!!! 
إليك الاقتباس التالي الذي يوضِّح الفكرة، وهو من بشارة يوحنا 10: 11-18 "أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. . . .أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي، أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ، لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي."
نجد في هذا المقطع الرائع ما يعبِّر عن الطبيعتين اللتين للسيد المسيح له كل المجد. فهو يقول عن نفسه بأنه هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف، فهنا نرى الجانب الجسدي للمسيح. ثم في العدد 17 يقول: لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضاً. وهنا نرى الجانب الإلهي للمسيح, حيث له سلطان أن يضع ذاته وله سلطان أن يأخذها، وهنا المعنى هو القيامة. وهذا لاحظناه في موت الرب يسوع المسيح الذي لم يتفاجأ بالموت وهو على الصليب، بل عندما حانت لحظته، قال في بشارة لوقا 23: 46 "وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ." فنرى سيطرة تامة من الجانب الإلهي للسيد المسيح على الجسد الذي سكن فيه. أنت تخلط كثيراً جداً – بقصد أو بدون قصد – بين ناسوت المسيح, الذي هو الجسد الإنساني, والذي مات وأقامه الله من بين الأموات, وبين لاهوت المسيح الذي اتحد بذلك الناسوت, وهو هنا من أقام السيد المسيح له كل المجد. الفارق كبير, فمن دفع ثمن خطايانا على الصليب هو الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي ولد باراً واستمر باراً طوال الوقت وعندما أسلم الروح بإرادته لم يقو الموت عليه لأنه بار فأقامه الله من بين الاموات, أي أن لاهوته أقام ناسوته، هذا هو الذي حدث, فهل هذا واضح؟


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 92 
 ( هل معقول ) هل الحية تأكل تراب؟
تكوين 3عدد 14: فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لأنك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك. (SVD)

الإجابة 
	يجب أن نعرف أن هذا التعبير هو أسلوب بلاغي ... وهو ليس غريباً عن لغة الكتاب المقدس ... فيقول الكتاب في سفر ميخا 7: 17"يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ كَالْحَيَّةِ، كَزَوَاحِفِ الأَرْضِ. يَخْرُجُونَ بِالرِّعْدَةِ مِنْ حُصُونِهِمْ، يَأْتُونَ بِالرُّعْبِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا وَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكَ." وهذا التعبير يوضح استخدام لغة البلاغة التي تعبر عن الإذلال.
 وبرغم أن الحية لا تأكل تراب الأرض كغذاء لها إلا أنها تأكل طعامها من التراب، فالحيات تزحف على الأرض وطعامها هو ما يسقط على الأرض، في التراب، وليس طعامها فقط, بل كل حياتها زحف في التراب، فهي دائماً محاطة بالتراب والقذارة. والكلمة العبرية التي تعبر عن الحية هي " נחשׁ - nâchâsh " من الفعل العبري الذي يعني "يهمس" يطلق أصواتاً شبيهة بالحية (الفحيح), ولها معان دلالية مثل الهمس السحري، وهذا الهمس الذي للحية يوضح معنى التراب هنا، أي كل أيامك تهمسين همساً قذراً ... وهذا تعبير واضح عن عمل الشيطان الذي مارسه مع حواء من خلال الحية ... وهنا يكون المقصود بهذا الوصف الشيطان ... ومن هنا نفهم أن الكلام يعبر عن وصف ما سوف يحدث في المستقبل من محاولات الشيطان أن يهمس في آذان البشر الهمس القذر الذي من خلاله يحاول أن يبعدنا عن الله ...  وهذا فكر طبيعي لأنه أيضاً وضع توصيفاً للحياة التي سيعيشها آدم بعد الخطيئة, وحواء بعد الخطيئة ... وبالتالي من المنطقي أن يضع توصيفاً للحية بعد الخطيئة ... ذلك التوصيف الذي شمل الشيطان أيضاً ... الذي سيعيش حياة الإنسان محاولاً أن يهمس في أذنه الهمس القذر الذي من خلاله يبعده عن محبة الله!!!
وعلى الرغم من الشرح الروحي الذي وصفنا به المقصود من عقاب الله للحية نرجع من جديد لذلك الحيوان الذي استخدمه الشيطان –الحية- و لا يزال السؤال كما هو: ما هي علاقة الحية بالتراب؟ وعلينا ان نلجأ للعلم ونرى إن كانت الحية تأكل التراب أثناء حصولها على الطعام أم لأ, ويجيبنا العلم بشكل واضح ويقول: أنه يوجد عضو في سقف فم الحية يسمى Jacobson's Organ) - جاكوبسنس أورجان) أي عضو جاكوب، وهذا العضو يساعد الحيات على الشم بالإضافة للأنف، وعندما تبدأ الحية في التهام طعامها تبدأ الحية في العض، فيدخل الطعام في الفم وينقض الفك بلسان متشعب ويعض ما يقدم إليه بالأسنان ويلتقطه العضو جاكوب في نقاط التشعب في الأعضاء الحسية داخل فم الحيات، وهنا تشم التراب مرة بهذه الطريقة، ثم تنظف اللسان وتكرر العملية في الحال. ومن ثم فالحية تشم التراب وتأكله مع كل وجبة طعام.

ملاحظة هامة: المراجع الاسلامية ذكرت نفس الشئ و نقلت نفس الرواية من الكتاب المقدس و لكن للأسف لم يقرأها سائل السؤال, لنقرأ التالي :
من سورة البقرة و الآية 36: " فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ" (البقرة:36 (
نجد التالي في تفسير الطبري   عَنْ وَهْب بْن مُنَبَّه فِي ذَلِكَ مَا حَدَّثَنَا بِهِ الْحَسَن بْن يَحْيَى, قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق , قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عُمَر بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن مهرب, قَالَ: سَمِعْت وَهْب بْن مُنَبَّه يَقُول: لَمَّا أَسْكَنَ اللَّه آدَم وَذُرِّيَّته, أَوْ زَوْجَته، الشَّكّ مِنْ أَبِي جَعْفَر, وَهُوَ فِي أَصْلِ كِتَابه: وَذُرِّيَّته - وَنَهَاهُ عَنْ الشَّجَرَة, وَكَانَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة لِخُلْدِهِمْ, وَهِيَ الثَّمَرَة الَّتِي نَهَى اللَّه آدَم عَنْهَا وَزَوْجَته. فَلَمَّا أَرَادَ إبْلِيس أَنْ يَسْتَزِلّهُمَا دَخَلَ فِي جَوْف الْحَيَّة، وَكَانَتْ لِلْحَيَّةِ أَرْبَع قَوَائِم كَأَنَّهَا بُخْتِيَّة مِنْ أَحَسَن دَابَّة خَلَقَهَا اللَّه. فَلَمَّا دَخَلَتْ الْحَيَّة الْجَنَّة, خَرَجَ مِنْ جَوْفهَا إبْلِيس, فَأَخَذَ مِنْ الشَّجَرَة الَّتِي نَهَى اللَّه عَنْهَا آدَم وَزَوْجَته, فَجَاءَ بِهَا إلَى حَوَّاء, فَقَالَ: اُنْظُرِي إلَى هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَة, مَا أَطْيَب رِيحهَا, وَأَطْيَب طَعْمهَا, وَأَحْسَن لَوْنهَا! فَأَخَذَتْ حَوَّاء فَأَكَلَتْ مِنْهَا, ثُمَّ ذَهَبَتْ بِهَا إلَى آدَم، فَقَالَتْ: اُنْظُرْ إلَى هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَة, مَا أَطْيَب رِيحهَا, وَأَطْيَب طَعْمهَا, وَأَحْسَن لَوْنهَا! فَأَكَلَ مِنْهَا آدَم, فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتهمَا, فَدَخَلَ آدَم فِي جَوْف الشَّجَرَة، فَنَادَاهُ رَبّه: يَا آدَم أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟ قَالَ: أَنَا هُنَا يَا رَبّ, قَالَ: أَلَا تَخْرُج؟ قَالَ: أَسْتَحْيِي مِنْك يَا رَبّ, قَالَ: مَلْعُونَة الْأَرْض الَّتِي خُلِقْت مِنْهَا لَعْنَة يَتَحَوَّل ثَمَرهَا شَوْكًا. قَالَ: وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْجَنَّة وَلَا فِي الْأَرْض شَجَرَة كَانَ أَفَضْل مِنْ الطَّلْع وَالسِّدْر؛ ثُمَّ قَالَ: يَا حَوَّاء أَنْتِ الَّتِي غَرَرْت عَبْدِي, فَإِنَّك لَا تَحْمِلِينَ حَمْلًا إلَّا حَمَلْتِيهِ كَرْهًا, فَإِذَا أَرَدْت أَنْ تَضَعِي مَا فِي بَطْنك أَشْرَفْت عَلَى الْمَوْت مِرَارًا. وَقَالَ لِلْحَيَّةِ: أَنْتِ الَّتِي دَخَلَ الْمَلْعُون فِي جَوْفك حَتَّى غَرَّ عَبْدِي, مَلْعُونَة أَنْتِ لَعْنَة تَتَحَوَّل قَوَائِمك فِي بَطْنك, وَلَا يَكُنْ لَك رِزْق إلَّا التُّرَاب، أَنْتِ عَدُوَّة بَنِي آدَم وَهُمْ أَعْدَاؤُك حَيْثُ لَقِيت أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ أَخَذْت بِعَقِبِهِ, وَحَيْثُ لَقِيَك شَدَخَ رَأْسك. قَالَ عُمَر: قِيلَ لِوَهْبٍ: وَمَا كَانَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة تَأْكُل؟ قَالَ: يَفْعَل اللَّه مَا يَشَاء.
من فضلك راجع مراجعك قبل أن تسأل عن مراجعي!!


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 93 
 ( الألوهية ) أليس هو الله ؟ لماذا لم يغفر لهم هو؟
لوقا 23عدد 34: فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.وإذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها (svd)

الإجابة 
المسيح له سلطان لمغفرة الخطايا, فقد قال سابقاً: "وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:«قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»"(انجيل متى 9: 6) راجع أيضا (انجيل مرقس 2: 10-11)
إذاً السلطان موجود, ولكننا نرى هنا إساءة شخصية للمسيح, وهو هنا يسأل الله كرجل أسيء في حقه, إذ أنه لم يقترف أي شيء خاطئ في حق من أساءوا إليه, لذلك هو يطلب الغفران كإنسان قد تم توجيه الإساءة إليه, وليس كقاضٍ يطبق القوانين ويقدم العدل. 
فالمسيح هو الديان العادل, الذي سيقاضي الجميع, وقد كان له هذا السلطان أن يغفر الخطايا برحمته, وعلى حساب ما سيقدمه من عدل على الصليب, ولكننا نرى الإنسان يسوع المسيح المساء في حقه يطلب الغفران لمن أساءوا إليه. إنه يطلب رحمة وغفراناً كما لوكان يقول للآب: "انا من جهتي قد سامحتهم على ما اقترفوه من ذنب." ولكن عند الدينونة والقصاص سنجد حساباً آخر, وهو يخص المسيح أولاً وأخيراً,ً هو حساب الدم. فكل من احتمى بدم المسيح استفاد برحمته, أما من أراد أن يدفع بنفسه الحساب في موازين فاشلة هي موازين الثواب والعقاب, فمصيره معروف عند الله, لأنه لايمكن مضاهاة الخطأ بما ينبغي علينا أن نفعله من صواب.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 94 
 ( الأقانيم والتثليث ) هل روح القدس افضل من الإبن؟
 لماذا يسمح بالتجديف على الإبن ولا يسمح على الروح ؟
لوقا 12عدد 10: وكل من قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.وأما من جدف على الروح القدس فلا يغفر له. (svd)

الإجابة 
السيد المسيح جاء في الجسد كابن للإنسان, وكثيرون لم يعرفوا هويته, وفي عدم معرفتهم له أساءوا إليه من خلال الكلام, والرفض للهوية. كل هذا يمكن أن يغفر لهم إذا تفاعلوا مع روح الله, لأن روح الله جاء لكي يفهم الناس كل شيء, إذ أنه روح الحق المُعزّي. ولكن من يجدف على روح الله, بمعنى أنه يرفض تماماً تواصل روح الله معه, فكيف يمكن أن يتجاوب مع مصدر الفهم الإلهي؟ إنه بهذه الطريقة يكون قد عزل نفسه عن الله, لذلك لايمكن أن يغفر له, ليس لأن الله لا يحب أن يغفر له, ولكن لأن الإنسان قطع كل رجاء بهذا التجديف. 
التجديف ليس الشتيمة, ولكن الرفض. فالذي يرفض المسيح بعقله وقلبه, ولكن يسجد إلى الله طالباً من روحه الفهم, ويبدأ في قبول روح الله, سيبدأ الله من خلال روحه في أن يقدم لذلك الإنسان الاستنارة الكافية لأن يقبل المسيح, فالطريق إلى قبول المسيح هو الروح القدس, فإذا قطعت على نفسك ذلك الطريق, من أين النجاة؟ 
المسيح شرح ذلك وهو يتكلم عن روح الحق المعزي الذي وعد أن يأتي إلى تلاميذ المسيح ويفهمهم كل شيء, فهو قد قال إن  الروح القدس ليس أفضل من الابن, فنحن نتكلم في النهاية عن إله واحد, ولكن ما قاله السيد المسيح له أكثر من سبب. أقرأ معي: 
"«إِنَّ لِي أُمُورًا كَثِيرَةً أَيْضًا لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. بَعْدَ قَلِيل لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي، ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيل أَيْضًا تَرَوْنَنِي، لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ»." (انجيل يوحنا 16: 12-16) 
أيضاً إن وظيفة الروح القدس أنه يشهد للمسيح, فإذا جدف الناس على المسيح بمعنى أنهم رفضوه, ولكن انفتحوا على الروح القدس, فالروح القدس يشهد للمسيح, وبالتالي لن يستمر التجديف على المسيح, بل ستنفتح قلوبهم له بناء على قبول الروح القدس. اقرأ معي: 
" وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الابْتِدَاءِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 26-27) 
إذاً نجيب أن الروح القدس ليس بأفضل من الابن, ولكن الروح القدس هو الطريق للابن, فإذا أغلقت الطريق على الابن لن يكون هناك مجال للتوبة, وهذه هي المشكلة الرئيسية. ليس ذلك فقط، بل ان الابن ليس أفضل من الروح القدس، ولا الآب أفضل من الابن أو من الروح القدس، لأن الثلاثة واحد, وهو الله.


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 95 
 ( الأقانيم والتثليث ) كيف يجلس عن يمين نفسه؟
مرقس 16عدد 19: ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله. (svd)

الإجابة 
سؤال في منتهى الأهمية, ومع أني سبق وأجبت عن مثل هذه النوعية من الأسئلة، لكن بالتأكيد جعلنى سؤالك أفكر في أسئلة أخرى. لقد بدأت أفكر في كيف يسمع الله؟ هل له أذنان للسمع وهو السميع العليم؟ ... تقول إن الله يرانا فهل له عينان للرؤية؟ ... إذاً لماذا تُستخدم هذه التعبيرات والله ليس كمثله شيء؟ 
الإجابة الوحيدة لهذا النوع من الأسئلة, أن الله يقرب المسافات بأن يستخدم تعبيرات نستطيع نحن أن نتفهمها. 
فماذا يقصد بعبارة "جلس عن يمين الله"؟ 
هو تعبير يستخدم في الحروب عندما يأتي القائد المنتصر فيجلس عن يمين الملك كنوع من التكريم له بسبب انتصاره, والمسيح هنا حارب حرباً لا هوادة فيها مع إبليس, وخرج منها منتصراً. فاستخدم القديس مرقس بوحي إلهي هذا التعبير الذي ينم عن الانتصار المجيد. إنه هنا يقول إن السيد المسيح بعد أن تواضع آخذاً صورة عبد، وفي تواضعه انتصر على الخطية، رجع إلى مجده وبهائه, لقد ارتفع المسيح وتمجد بذلك المجد الذي كان معداً له قبل كون العالم. 
بالتأكيد أن تخيل هذا الأمر في غاية الصعوبة, ولكن السيد المسيح وهو على الأرض كان يحمل جسداً بشرياً, وتواضع حتى صار عبداً وواصل تواضعه حتى حمل الصليب, ومات. فلما انتصر على الموت وقام, صار من حقه أن يحصل على المجد الذي كان له منذ تأسيس العالم. فشبّه الرسول مرقس هذا المجد بهذه العبارة أنه جالس عن يمين الله. ويمكن فهمها أكثر من خلال الرسالة إلى فيلبي إذ قال "الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً ِللهِ لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ." (فيلبي 2: 5-12)


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 96

( الألوهية ) إن كان يسوع هو الله فكيف يطلب الشيطان من الله أن يسجد له؟
لوقا 4عدد 7: فان سجدت امامي يكون لك الجميع(8) فأجابه يسوع وقال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد. 

الإجابة 
الإجابة في جملة واحدة, لم يكن الشيطان يعرف هوية المسيح, مثله مثل كل البشر. لقد كان يعرف مهمته، وأنه مرسل من قبل الله، ولكن لأن المسيح لم يكن قد تم إعلان مجده بعد. فلم يكن الشيطان يعرفه، كان الشيطان يعرف أنه المسيا المنتظر, لأنه عرف أن كل العلامات الكتابية تنطبق على السيد المسيح. وكان الشيطان يرى أن السيد المسيح لا يخطيء, وكان هذا مصدر قلق بالنسبة له, فكان شغله الشاغل أن يوقعه في الخطية ليتساوى بذلك مع كل البشر. 
كان الشيطان يعرف أن الخطية من شأنها أن تفشّل العمل الإلهي تماماً؛ لذلك كان يحاول أن يجعل السيد المسيح يخطئ في أول وصية, إذ يعرف أنها الأخطر على الإطلاق, أن يسجد الانسان لإله آخر. ولكننا نراه  قد  فشل في مسعاه. 
بهذه المناسبة لي سؤال عندك
كيف يأمر الله  الشيطان أن يسجد لآدم, في الفكر الإسلامي, وهو في نفس الوقت يقول أن للرب وحده السجود؟ ثم بعد هذا يعاقبه لأنه لم يرد السجود لغير الله؟ هل لك أن تحل هذه المعضلة؟
وإلى سؤال آخر


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 97 
 ( أخطاء ) كيف يكون يهوذا الخائن ديان؟
متى 19عدد 28: فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر. (svd)
كيف يشهد يسوع أن يهوذا الخائن سيكون ديان  ؟ أم أن يسوع لم يكن يعلم بعد أن يهوذا سيخونه ؟ وأن أحد تلاميذه سيكون في الجحيم ؟

الإجابة 
المسيح كان يعلم أن يهوذا خائن وإنه لن يكون له معه نصيب, وأدلتنا على هذا كثيرة جداً, وهي:
1-	قال في أكثر من موضع: "واحد منكم سيسلمني "وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ قَالَ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ يُسَلِّمُنِي»." (متى 26: 21) وأيضاً أوضح القديس يوحنا في إنجيله أنه عرف من الذي سيسلمه "وَلكِنْ مِنْكُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ». لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ عَلِمَ مَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ، وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ." (يوحنا 6: 64) 
2-	أوضح أنه اختارهم اثني عشر وواحد منهم شيطان "أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَلَيْسَ أَنِّي أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ، الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ؟ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْكُمْ شَيْطَان!" (يوحنا 6: 70) 
3-	حدد بالضبط من هو ذلك الذي سوف يسلمه, ليوحنا, التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه: "فَاتَّكَأَ ذَاكَ عَلَى صَدْرِ يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنْ هُوَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ!». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ." (يوحنا 13: 25-26) 
4-	أوضحَ السيد المسيح ليهوذا نفسه أنه سيخونه مثلما فعل مع بطرس عندما قال له أنه سينكره, فقال ليهوذا: "فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ»." (يوحنا 13: 27) 
هذا عن موضوع المعرفة, نأتي لموضوع الدينونة, نحن نعرف ونثق أن هناك ديان واحد سوف يدين المسكونة بالعدل والاستقامة (مزمور 99: 1). وبالرغم من هذا الأمر، فقد وعد السيد المسيح تلاميذه بأن يكافئهم على تضحياتهم التي قاموا بها في سبيل الملكوت ومن خلال ترك كل شيء والسير خلفه. ولكي لا تختلط الأمور فيجب توضيح أمر في غاية الأهمية بالنسبة للمقطع الذي تفضلت باقتباسه حضرتك.
بالرغم من معرفة السيد المسيح الكاملة بأن في وسط تلاميذه الاثني عشر، هناك شخص خائن، إلاّ أنه أراد أن يقدم لهذا التلميذ الخائن الفرصة تلو الأخرى ليتراجع عن خيانته، لكن لم ينفع هذا الأمر مع يهوذا الاسخريوطي، فقام بخيانته.
نقرأ في متى 10 بأن يهوذا كان ضمن التلاميذ حين أرسلهم السيد المسيح للكرازة وأعطاهم سلطاناً ليشفوا كل مرضٍ وليُخرجوا الشياطين من البشر، باسم المسيح. وبالتأكيد قام يهوذا بهذا العمل ونجح فيه. لكن لم ينفع معه، لأنه كان في وادٍ آخر، وكانت له غايات وأهداف تختلف عن غايات وأهداف السيد المسيح. كما أن القدرة التي أعطاها السيد المسيح لتلاميذه، آنذاك، كانت قدرة وقتية تختص بتلك الفترة، ولهدف كرازي.
وعندما نصل إلى متى 19 نجد أن الكلام الذي تكلم به السيد المسيح جاء في سياق رفض الشاب الغني أن يتبع يسوع، لأنه كان صاحب أموال كثيرة، رفض أن يترك أمواله ويوزعها على الفقراء ليتبع يسوع. فما كان من الرب يسوع المسيح إلاّ أن قال بأن دخول الأشخاص المتكلين على أموالهم إلى ملكوت الله يُشبه دخول جمل من ثقب إبرة صغيرة. موضحاً استحالة هذا الأمر. وهنا يقفز بطرس بالقول، بأنه قد ترك كل شيء مع بقية التلاميذ وتبعوا السيد المسيح، فما الذي سوف يحصل عليه التلاميذ بالمقابل. 
يرد عليه الرب يسوع بالقول الوارد في متى 19: 27-28 "فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. 28 وَكُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ بُيُوتًا أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَدًا أَوْ حُقُولاً مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي، يَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَيَرِثُ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ."
وهنا ينبغي التنويه أن بطرس، لأنه كان يتكلم باسم الجماعة، جاء رد الرب يسوع المسيح باسم الجماعة أيضاً. لكن هذا لا يعني أن يهوذا مشمول بهذا الكلام. أي نعم هو مشمول من الناحية الفرضية، لأن الرب يريد ليهوذا الخير وما هو أفضل، إن هو سمع لصوت الرب بدلاً من صوت البشر. لكن هذا الأمر لم ينفع مع يهوذا لأن نهايته كانت دليلاً على تمرده وعصيانه.
صلاتي أن لا تُضَيّع الفرصة، لأن الحياة قصيرة وسيأتي اليوم الذي نموت فيه أنا وأنت. اغتنم الفرصة لكي تكون ضمن جماعة الغالبين مع التلاميذ، وكل من قبل عمل السيد المسيح, لتنعم بالملكوت. أصلي من كل قلبي لك


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 98 
 ( أخطاء ) كم عدد بنو يعقوب إخوة يوسف وأهله حينما دخلوا إلى مصر؟
يقول العهد القديم في سفر التكوين 46عدد 26-27 : جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا. (27)  وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون (svd)
بينما يقول العهد الجديد أعمال 7عدد 14:  فارسل يوسف واستدعى اباه يعقوب وجميع عشيرته خمسة وسبعين نفسا. (svd)

الإجابة 
في الواقع أنا أرى أن دقة الوحي هنا تثير الانتباه والعجب, فالنص الأول قد عد نفوس عائلة يعقوب, أما النص الثاني فتكلم عن عشيرة يعقوب, والفارق بين الاثنين واضح, فعشيرة يعقوب يمكن أن تشمل خادم أو عبد. وهذا العبد ربما يكون لديه زوجة وثلاث أولاد فيصير المجموع خمسة وسبعون. 
النص يعطينا فارقاً كبيراً في الكلمات, بين نسل يعقوب, وعشيرة يعقوب الخارجين من أرض الموعد. هل وضح الفارق؟
فإذا قرأت الكلمات جيداً لن تجد أية أخطاء مزعومة. 
ولكن
إذا كان هناك خطأ, ماذا تستنتج من هذا؟ ... هل تتأكد أن الكتاب محرف؟!!, إن التحريف يجب أن يكون مهدف ... بمعنى أنه يجب أن ينتهي بنتيجة معينة يهدف إليها صاحب التحريف، دعني أسألك ... ماهي النتيجة التي يمكن أن يحصل عليها شخص أراد تحريف الرقم من 70 الى خمسة سبعين ... هذا سؤال أتركه لك ... ليتك تجد إجابة عليه


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 99
مــن هـــو فـــــلان الفلانــــــــــي
راعوث 4عدد 1: فصعد بوعز الى الباب وجلس هناك واذا بالولي الذي تكلم عنه بوعز عابر.فقال مل واجلس هنا انت يا فلان الفلاني فمال وجلس. (svd)
لا يعقل أن يكون كتاب من عند الله فيه الوحي ويقول فلان الفلاني ! فمن هو فلان الفلاني هذا ؟

الأجابة 
عزيزي الناقد, صدقني أنه سوف تختلف نظرتك للكتاب باختلاف اتجاهك نحوه, فنحن المؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس نستطيع أن نرى أنه من الطبيعي أن الكتاب لا يرغب في عدم ذكر اسم معين, وهذه حقيقة أن الكتاب قد أغفل بعض الأسماء لأسباب كثيرة. أما من يبحث عن النقد فيضع أي علامات استفهام في أي اتجاه, دون مبرر. دعني أسئلك: ما هي المنفعة التي سوف تفيدك عندما تعرف اسم فلان الفلاني؟!
فلان الفلاني لم يدخل ضمن سلسلة نسب المسيح, وهو نكرة بين شعبه, فهو شخص لم يحترم الشريعة اليهودية ولم  يلتزم بها, فهو غير جدير بالفخر حتى نبحث عن اسمه. أما لماذا لم يذكره الكتاب المقدس؟! فيمكن أن نفكر بطريقة إيجابية ونقول أنه رحمة به, ومن الممكن أيضاً أن نفكر بطريقة سلبية ونقول لتهميشه. أو كليهما معاً. فالله مثلا ذكر اسم يهوذا الاسخريوطي أو بيلاطس البنطي أو هامان الشرير, وأعتقد أن هؤلاء لو خيروا ما كانوا يفضلون أن تذكر أسماؤهم في الكتاب, لأنها مرتبطة بالخيانة والتهاون والخديعة.
وهذا الرجل الذي لم يرد أن يخرب ميراثه فلم يتزوج من راعوث, فالله لم يرد أن يُذكر اسمه, كما لو كان يقول إنه أراد ألا يخرب ميراثه المرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بإمتداد اسمه  فلن يذكر اسمه نهائياً حتى يهمش ذلك الرجل تماماً. وإذا أخذنا الأمر بإيجابية نقول إن هذا الرجل به بعض الصلاح, وبسببه لم يرد الرب أن يذكر أسمه مرتبطاً بتلك الواقعة المشينة حتى يظل اسمه نظيفاً, والمحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا.
اختر الطريقة التي تناسبك واعتبرها رداً على هذا السؤال, وهو رد شخصي, فأنا غير مطالب بأن أذكر سبباً لما يفعله الله, فليتك تسأل الله, ولا تسألني أنا, ولكني أضع استنتاجاتي الشخصية كقارئ للكتاب المقدس.  والآن إلى سؤالنا الأخير (مؤقتاً).


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

السؤال: 100
لمن يقول يسوع هذه العبارة لليهود ام للمسلمين ؟؟ أم للنصارى الذين يقولن أننا نخرج الشياطين باسم الرب ؟
متى 7عدد 22:  كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. (23)فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم (svd)
وختاماً فهذا هو السؤال رقم  100 وعليه نرجوا من أعزائنا الذين يقولون أن القساوسة يصنعون المعجزات ويشفون المرضى ويخرجون الشياطين باسم يسوع, فلمن يقول يسوع هذه الكلمات أعلاه ؟ هل لليهود أم للنصارى أم للمسلمين ؟ وحقيقة لا أدري إن كان القساوسة يفعلون هذا حقيقة فما فائدة المستشفيات ؟ وما فائدة علم الطب ؟  ولماذا كان بابا الفاتيكان يوحنا يبول على نفسه ولا يستطيع أن يتحكم في بوله أو برازه ؟ وهذا منشور في المجلات عن حالة البابا الصحية ؟ لماذا لم يشفي نفسه  ؟ أو يشفيه صانعي المعجزات من المؤمنين والقساوسة ؟ وأذكركم  بهذا النص  في لوقا 17 عدد 6: فقال الرب لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذه الجميزة انقلعي وانغرسي في البحر فتطيعكم (svd)
فلو كان عندكم مقدار من حبة خردل من الإيمان لشفيتم المرضى وحركتم الجبال و لكن يسوع يقول هذه آيات تتبع المؤمنين ويبدوا أنه ليس فيكم مؤمن واحد لأن يسوع يقول إنجيل مرقس 16 عدد 17-18 : وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين.يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. (18) يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون 
كتب الأسئلة : خطاب المصري ayoop2

الأجابة 
السؤال هنا ليس مجرد سؤال ولكنه اتهام واضح للمسيحيين بأنهم عديمي الإيمان. ولكن حتى لا نتوه وسط الكلمات ومعانيها, علينا – كعادتنا – عدم افتراض السوء, بل نجيب على السؤال, ولنبدأ في تجزئته حتى يتم استيعابه.. 
البداية: لمن يقول السيد المسيح هذه العبارة؟ ... متى 7عدد 22:  كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. (23)فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم (svd)
وبالطبع لنعد الى السياق لنفهم ماذا كان يريد أن يقول السيد المسيح, لنرجع عبارة واحدة في نفس النص فماذا نقرأ؟! "لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!
إذا فالعبارة واضحة وضوح الشمس ... إن الهدف منها هو أن المطلوب من المستمع أن يصنع ارادة الله ... أي سلوك آخر ليس هو المفتاح لملكوت, ولكن مفتاح الملكوت هو الخضوع لإرادة الله ولعمل الله ... فالسياق واضح جداً ولكن السائل اقتطع لنا – كعادته - جزءاً من النص لكي يصل بنا إلى مفهوم يريد أن يصفنا به هو لا السيد المسيح, وهنا تكون الخدعة ...
سؤال يفرض نفسه: هل كل من يخرج الشياطين باسمه سوف يرفضه المسيح؟ ... الإجابة كلا ... لماذا؟ لأن كلمة كثيرين لا تدل على الكل, ولكنها تصف جزءاً من الكل. بل ببساطة هي ترينا أن القاعدة هي القبول, والاستثناء هو الرفض. وذلك الاستثناء الذي يعد مفاجئاً للسامعين سببه أن هؤلاء لا يتممون مشيئة الله.   
والدليل على ذلك هو هذه العبارة الموجودة في إنجيل مرقس أصحاح 3 "ثُمَّ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَدَعَا الَّذِينَ أَرَادَهُمْ فَذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهِ وَأَقَامَ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ لِيَكُونُوا مَعَهُ، وَلِيُرْسِلَهُمْ لِيَكْرِزُوا، وَيَكُونَ لَهُمْ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى شِفَاءِ الأَمْرَاضِ وَإِخْرَاجِ الشَّيَاطِينِ" إذاً فهذا الأمر قد أعطاه السيد المسيح لتلاميذه, فكيف بعد أن أعطى الأمر يكون جزاء من يفعله هو ألا يدخل الملكوت؟!! بل بالأحري كيف يتبرأ منه المسيح ... إن المسيح في السياق يتبرأ من الذي لا يصنع مشيئة الآب حتى ولو عمل المعجزات.  
	إذاً فالرسالة ليست موجهة لمسلمين أو مسيحيين أو يهود, فالمسألة ليست عنصرية ولكنها موجهة لمن يرفض مشيئة الله. والجدير بالذكر أن جمهور المستمعين في هذا الوقت كانوا من اليهود! 

لنتقدم خطوة أخرى في السؤال
تقول 
وحقيقة لا أدري إن كان القساوسة يفعلون هذا حقيقة فما فائدة المستشفيات ؟ وما فائدة علم الطب ؟  ولماذا كان بابا الفاتيكان يوحنا يبول على نفسه ولا يستطيع أن يتحكم في بوله أو برازه ؟ وهذا منشور في المجلات عن حالة البابا الصحية ؟ لماذا لم يشفي نفسه؟

نحن نحترم تماماً علم الطب, ولكن غفل عنك شيء هام جداً ... أن هذه الآيات والمعجزات لم يضعها السيد المسيح للتلاميذ لكي يخدموا بها أنفسهم. لقد كان الرسول بولس وكذلك الرسول بطرس يشفيان الكثيرمن الناس ويصليان لأجل كثيرين, ولكننا نرى أن بولس مثلاً  كان لديه شوكة في الجسد, أن هذه الموهبة قد أعطيت لخدمة الآخرين وليس لخدمة النفس. كما أن هذه المعجزات لم تلغ الطب, فلوقا كان طبيباً وأشار الرسول بولس على تلميذه تيموثاوس بتناول الدواء. فالمرض وارد وطبيعي. وليتك تبحث في مراجعك عن وصف لحالة رسول الإسلام قبل موته, ووصف آلامه. أيضاً ستجد الكثير من أئمة المسلمين مرضى. فلماذا الاستغراب؟ ثم إن من المعروف أن المعجزة هي حالة خاصة أو استثناء, فإذا صارت هي القاعدة بطلت أن تكون معجزة, وتحولت إلى عادة. فليس المقصود من الوعد أن الآيات تتبع المؤمنين بأنها ستصير عادة,  ولكن ببساطة الأمر يحدث بإرشاد إلهي. وليس على وجه العموم. 
زد على ذلك، كان الهدف من المعجزات تأييد كلام الله سواء في العهد القديم أو في العهد الجديد. فهوذا إيليا النبي مثلاً، يقف أمام 400 من أنبياء البعل وأمام عيون الشعب ويصنع معجزة أتت تأييداً لكلامه بأنه نبي الله (اقرأ القصة كما جاءت في سفر الملوك الأول أصحاح 18) وكانت النتيجة أنه تم ذبح أنبياء البعل الأربعمائة. كذلك في العهد الجديد، في حادثة شفاء المفلوج تحققت نبوة شفائه تأييداً لكلام الرب يسوع حينما قال، مغفورة لك خطاياك. فنرى أن المعجزات ليست الهدف، لكنها الوسيلة


----------



## emad_hanna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

الخاتمة


ها قد انتهينا من هذه الأسئلة, ولكننا بالتأكيد سنلتقي من جديد, لأني أعتقد أنه ستأتي المزيد والمزيد من الأسئلة التي تشكك في إيماننا المسيحي, وسنظل نحن مستعدون لمجاوبة كل من يسألنا عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا. ولكن عندي نصيحة لكل شخص يفتح الكتاب المقدس باحثاً عن نقص فيه أو نقد بداخله, وهذه النصيحة هي "ليتك تجرب أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس مفترضاً أنه كلام الله, وأئتنا بأسئلة كنتاج عن عدم الفهم, صدقني ستختلف نظرتك كثيراً لهذه الكلمات التي تراها متناقضة. 
إن الكتاب المقدس أيها العزيز هو كتاب "حياة" بمعنى أنه قادر على تغيير الحياة بجملتها. لقد صنع ذلك في كثيرين وأنا منهم. وأنا أدعوك عزيزي القارئ أن تنضم لذلك الجيش الذي غير الكتاب المقدس حياته, فتصير لك حياة ابدية. 
لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة, لذلك أدعوك أن تتمتع بها. ليتك تفعل, وإن أردت أن نلتقي في أي تعليق أو أي سؤال فها هو بريدي الالكتروني لنتحاور سوياً, ولك مني كل الاحترام والحب, ذلك الحب الذي وضعه في قلبي الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد إذ أنه هو محبة, ليتك تتمتع بها. 
المخلص 
عماد حنا منقريوس 
Email: emadhann@gmail.com 
Skipe: emad.Hanna
Blog: http://emad-ha.maktoobblog.com


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

*عمل جبار أستاذي الحبيب عماد حنا
الرب يبارك تعبك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة*


----------



## emad_hanna (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

ويباركك صديقي العزيز على تشجيعك


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

الاخ الحبيب عماد حنا 

اهنئك على الموضوع ، لقد سمعت ايضا انه تم نشره في كتاب ، نصلي ان يستخدمه الرب لمجد اسمه وانارة اذهان وعقول الكثيرين ، سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

مجهود رائع يا اخ عماد حنا
اصلي ان يكلله الرب بالثمار


----------



## emad_hanna (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

عزيزي نيومان 
أسعدني كثيرا رأيك في الكتاب، بالفعل خرج الكتاب للنور، وأجهزه لينزل معرض الكتاب القادم، أرجو مراسلتي على الايميل لأرسل لك نسخة لأني أعرف أنك لن تتمكن من حضور معرض الكتاب القادم

العزيز روك
أشكرك أيها الصخرة وربنا يسمع صلاتك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

*رائع فوق الرائع

بجد*​


----------



## emad_hanna (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

أشكرك تاسوني ، ربنا يباركك على هذا التشجيع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: الرد على 100 سؤالمحتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري*

للرفع


----------



## السيل الجرار (15 فبراير 2010)

*أسئلة قوية جدًا
وإجابات غير مقنعة بالمرة

كأن المجيب يقول:
لأ مش دي، دي حاجة تانية
والحاجة التانية عليها الكثير من التساؤلات

ولو ظللنا على هذا الأسلوب
كل ما نسأل عن حاجة يطلع في الجواب حاجات تانية
يبقى الكلام مثل الهواء في القفص
..
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*



أسئلة قوية جدًا
وإجابات غير مقنعة بالمرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا تعليق

هبقي افضي و ارد عليهم انا والا ما استحقش ربنا

سلام*


----------



## السيل الجرار (15 فبراير 2010)

*طيب خلاص
لما تفضى وتكتب موضوع انت كمان ابقى اديني خبر
..
*


----------



## Moony34 (15 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا أخ عماد.
موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

السيل الجرار قال:


> *طيب خلاص*
> *لما تفضى وتكتب موضوع انت كمان ابقى اديني خبر*
> *..*


 
*لا داعي للرد هكذا  بعصبيه فلسنا في دوره الالعاب الاوليمبيه او مسابقه*

*اوكي*

*سلام*


----------



## السيل الجرار (18 فبراير 2010)

*مفيش عصبية ولا حاجة
أنا قلت رأيي زي أي عضو ما بيقول رأي
انتي إيه اللي زعلك ؟
..

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

ولا حاجه بس انت مش شايف انك واخدها تحدي شويه كانها مسابقه


----------



## epsalmos (18 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ولا حاجه بس انت مش شايف انك واخدها تحدي شويه كانها مسابقه


*
معلش يا تروث اصل الشاب لسه واخد شاور فى قسم الاسلاميات .. فقال ييجى يقول اى كلمتين هنا يحفظ بهم ماء الوجه .. بس كالعاده ادعاءات بدون دليل ...اسلوب اسلامى انتى عارفه

ربنا ينور طريقه*


----------

